# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  The Weird One's DJ

## Lucidbulbs

:tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

:tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

That DJ looks good in Blog format.  I like how pple can leave comments for each specific entry without messing up the flow.

I also notice that one of the dream goals you listed there is to eat peanuts.  I'm assuming you're allergic to them, since that doesnt sound like a very ambitious goal otherwise.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

:tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

:tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaught

I'll be reading you dream blog as soon as I get a chance. I notice you've got a link in there to "Oneironaught's Woodcarvings"! I'm glad you like them enough to do that.

Cool  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

:tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> I'll be reading you dream blog as soon as I get a chance. I notice you've got a link in there to "Oneironaught's Woodcarvings"! I'm glad you like them enough to do that.
> 
> Cool



Haha, my dreams are either very random or odd so if you get some kicks out of it or some disturbed thoughts, more power to ya ^^ (I can't help what the mind thinks up in my dreams) 

And yeah, I love your carvings Oneironaught, I even want to try to carving [to me, skinning sticks while bored doesn't count] 'cause your works just that cool  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

:tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

:tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

:tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

Making a clone of yourself is a great idea!  Although it never would have occured  to me that it could have more control over my dream than I did.  Or how about if the clone woke up in your body instead of you, and left you trapped in the dream?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

:tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

Just looking around, haven't been in here before. Wow you have a pretty neat DJ, I should've done the dates, the way you did.

Apart from that you've got some cool dreams, just get those lucid numbers up eh?  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

:tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

:tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

:tongue2:

----------


## Hazel

I was just skimming through the DJs and saw yours. You have VERY interesting dreams! I laughed out loud at some of them, especially the one where your sister was married to Garfield! :p

----------


## The Cusp

> I'm, really starting to feel down because of my dreams for some reason... maybe it's just this mixed with insomnia plus some other things going on in my life that are preventing a happier view on things and LDs too... Oh well, life goes on.



Trying to remember your dreams has it's price to be paid in sleep time.  If you're not sleeping well to begin with, that's not going to help things any.

I really liked that dream where you were jumping back and forth between planes of existance.  I thought _that_ one was weird, untill I read the dream that came after it.  




> " it's not too often a prophetic spider gives you things on it's 200th birthday."



You can say that again!

----------


## Hazel

I was just reading your new entries, and I just remembered something else that happened in my (perverted) dream last night, so I have to go add it.

----------


## NeAvO

> "you drove past my turn! You drove past my turn!" Eventually he heeded my words and I stole the wheel from him [some how we managed to switch seats] and I drove myself home. Zoik wasn't merry but I was... Though, I was still kicked out of my home...



Lol tried to get back home even though you were kicked out of the house ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Lol tried to get back home even though you were kicked out of the house



 Hehehe, yeah I did, though I do wonder... what in the world was I thinking? Did I want to go there on whim? Man... my dream self really needs to think through things, next thing you know you'll find me posting something about something stupid I did like drown in a kiddy pool...  :Eek:

----------


## The Cusp

> It was like the day of kicking me out of my home. I answer



You got kicked out of your home?

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Hey LucidBulbs, i say you've got some interesting dreams, wait until you read some of the stuff i dream about, its crazy, your reply will be with you shortly, i've been writing alot of articles!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yep... and the funny thing is, I really don't know why since having people knock on the door isn't my fault but I guess my DC mom thought it was a good idea...

Hey! Thats' great news then if you're busy writing articles! Yeah... I have odd dreams at times but I guess it's better than some of my more bland dreams... I haven't read your DJ recently *runs off to Seeker's Thread*

----------


## The Cusp

oh, it sounded to me like that happened in RL.   I'm glad it was just a dream.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, I managed to go back to sleep  ::banana::  and I had another lucid... Either that napping thing when not super sick helped me get a LD or that book helped me trigger another LD [I read another page before going back to sleep]. Long dream though...

I'm at school with about 5 or 6 DC people. Now this school is different from most of my other schools. It's full of rich and/or talented people and every wall in that school is white. Other than that, it looked a lot like every other school I've dream of [well the normal ones, and I only went through three rooms before... wait, getting ahead of myself]. 

Some of my DC pals were doing homework, also on white sheets of paper, printer paper to be exact. I notice that one of them is copying off the other, but I don't say a word because that's a normal sight for me to see before a class in school. 

"I bet I could do these faster than you guys" I comment, growing bored of only watching. I take a paper from one of them [the one copying]. The first question; 61/11. 2nd: w= (t+e) v=(t+w) w and v= 54 [I almost tried to solve that one... then looked at #3]. y+x=!p!p And all I could say was....

"Radicals, no revolutions... right, I remember _those_ they were the love of my life. Have fun." And I toss it back to them. I do answer a few questions but I can't remember them for the life of me.

Math class: Two things that drive me, angrily, lucid occur here. One: they wouldn't let us use any other kind of paper than the white printing paper [I had some cute looking paper with ducks on it... my dreams have a thing for ducks eh?] so it could prevent cheating somehow. Two: They wouldn't let you bring lunch, you had to buy and eat their lunches [I'm a fan of cooking, I love to cook and I like to eat what I cook at school if I have enough for the next day]. 

By then I'm thinking, "they can't possibly do this" and "It's only a grape!" I was eating grapes in class for lunch... they took away all the other things I cooked. I refuse to stay in class and go back to the place the DCs and I were first and, my DC counterparts join me. As I think of an idea [aside from plan blow wall in school and ditch this place]. Then I remembered my allergy to peanuts [darn.. I didn't summon any to eat or anything to see how they taste] and ran out to the hallway. The teacher came out and the principal's door was open enough to hear me. Some other person, maybe a vice principal, was next to the teacher... he looked like some guy on Star Trek with his purple outfit that looks a bit like an aluminum uniform. 

"You have to let us bring food in! I'll die! I'm lethally allergic to peanuts! If I die I'll be sure beforehand to put in my will to sue this school!" I blurt out. They laugh and begin to chase after me. I go back to the room we were all waiting in [the start out room, by now it was full of taboo goods, candies and decorated stationary and a white sofa... well that's not taboo... that's just comfy]. I go to plan " blow a hole in the wall and ditch this joint" and my DC people follow.

The ground below was turned into jell-o with lava underneath it [I wanted the ground to be soft, I didn't think to much on what my dream might stick under it]. So we bounced along, trying not to jump into fissures that'd take us straight to the molten rock below. A DC I found out that I didn't like, another DC told me, was going to fall into a fissure... so instead of using these cool dream powers... I jump to get him and turn the land we were about to fall on into a river. The guy was unconscious and I had thoughts of leaving him here to drown but then I thought not to, he's only a DC after all, what could he have possibly done to me?

So, the river drains out on his home and the day goes by [I did go to sleep in that dream.. well fake sleep, I did that movie effect, night, light, alarm, it's a new day!]. For a bit it's switched to 3rd POV and I forget it's a dream. I see a guy from the other day rushing to his butler and asking if he packed the "sour cream, vanilla baked salad" or something as odd as that. The butler says no, he put in something more practical [and edible] instead. They're at a smaller segment of a full blown kitchen, there' a normal oven and an old fashioned stove that doubled as a heater.

I arrive and it's back to 1st POV, the meal I thought was going to be a picnic, just turned out to be a normal meal. Not that I minded. We talked and I asked how did the butler learn how to cook like that... the guy had no idea. Sad... I was hoping to learn his secrets and tricks ::sad2::  

I went off to the bathroom where through a window I saw what looked my apartment complex and people carrying out a whole kitchen like one piece. The oven, stove, counter tops, and even a dishwasher! "That shouldn't happen" and then it re-clicks, I'm dreaming. Then I hear yelling from the father of one of the rich DCs I helped out... well, followed me while we lost the school administrators and teacher, he was yelling some incomprehensible things. I was going to open the door to go to them but a mother and son came in through it before I could use it [my dreams won't let me do things... *pout*]. 

They asked me something so I take them to the river... There's a waterfall this time and though these people have annoyed me a bit and wasted my time [a big no-no when with me, wasting my time] I save them. I can't remember they're proper names but I threw out two screws with loops at the end for attaching stuff with to pin them to the waterfall's wall. The mother's sticks and the kids doesn't so I dive down faster to catch him. 

The mother of the rich DC claps and the father relaxes. The mother says, "I told you they'd get her over here. And look what a fine job she did." The two people were agents I guess. The DC guy was mildly surprised. The mother agent apologized to her employer for the piteous job done [I had owned them, she was out like a light after that]. Then I woke up feeling hot with the comforter around me and an urge to use the bathroom. Stupid waterfall.

Before I went back to sleep I replied to one of my friend's e-mails. It was about community service, IB, and how mandatory community service is only free child labor [she likes making things sound like conspiracies]. Hence the weird teacher-dictator part of the dream...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Oooh nice lucids!!  ::D:  Would you recommend giving that book a read? LaBerge's, I mean? I think I might just so I can read something lucid-inspiring before bed.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Oh yes, even Squall said that it'd be a good book to read. It's very thorough. It's well worth your time.

----------


## Oneironaught

> You know... I'm really boggled... I spent a whole day in Lakeland Saturday



Hey, you were in my town. And I drove through yours twice on Sunday.





> Oooh nice lucids!!  Would you recommend giving that book a read? LaBerge's, I mean? I think I might just so I can read something lucid-inspiring before bed.



If you haven't read LaBerge's books then you ought to be ashamed of yourself. It's must-read material. And that's an understatement. I've read the first one (Lucid Dreaming) 3 times and the second one (Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming) twice and a half. I'd also recommend "Creative Dreaming" by Patricia Garfield.

Alright, enough of me; I'm out of here.

----------


## The Cusp

> You know... I'm really boggled... I spent a whole day in Lakeland Saturday and did stuff there but none of it affected my dreams that night or even the days between now and then [including now]... there must certainly be something wrong with that [I spent like 8 hours there!].



Strange how your mind chooses what to dream about.  For the past year, my walk to work has been quite an adventure.  Under a train and across a makeshift bridge through a swamp.  In the early morning the imagery there is just fantastic, but I've never dreamed of it once. 

But the supidest TV shows will trigger epic dreams.  Go figure.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehehe that dialogue from the Egyptian dream made me laugh. :p Have you been watching shows like Elimidate recently?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, that's what I thought of as soon as I woke up. "Gee, Elimidate-ish much?" But nah, I haven't watched that show in... 4 years? But I used to watch it _a lot_ so maybe that's just where my mind got it from... but yeah, aside from the sacrifice suggestion near the end it was a great dream

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm trying to catch up on reading dream journals. You've got some _great_ dreams here. I need to keep up to date on yours.... :smiley: .





> one of them was TS/Cusp influenced... I am _never_ reading their comments about what mini DJ's to make again... [I like reading TS's dreams... they're very interesting]



Sorry about that.... ::chuckle:: . But thanks, though.... :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Aww... thanks TS. And don't be sorry, it's okay, it was only one dream, it's not like it'd kill me

----------


## The Cusp

I like your Who wants to date a Pharaoh dream.  With the stuff they've had on tv so far, that dream doesn't sound so far fetched.

And I always like to see the Platonic Solids pop up, very interesting, floating cubes in an Egyptian temple.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Hehe, so that's what they're called? Wow, Cusp, I'm so glad that you know your shapes and geometry and all these different types of math related stuff, at least now if I dream of those things again I'll sound smart when posting it. They were decorated nicely too, indigo paint/ink on sandstone.

----------


## The Cusp

Please don't think I _know_ anything, half the stuff I read doesn't make sense right away.  Someday I might know something

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey Lucidbulbs,  ::D:  cool dream. That must have been frightening in the airplane. Did you ever sense like you were falling, sort of the way you feel when you're being thrown around in a rollercoaster? Anyway, I'd also like to comment on your writing style. I appreciate the fact that it's so reader-friendly, everything is in the same tense, that sort of thing.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## NeAvO

What do the different colours represent, I went to the front page and noticed the lucid colour but whats the blue and green?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> #1- Forgotten... but there was something about this dream that I sense is familiar... now if I could only remember more than that



That happened to me last night too. My first dream of the night was set in my mind and i'd repeat it to myself everytime i woke up slightly then by the time i woke up i completely forgot everything about it other than i wanted to remember it.

Your second dream is very detailed and vivid though, i love having vivid dreams.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Vivid dreams are the best. The closer I am to being lucid, the more vivid and colorful my dream gets. They just spice everything up.

PS- NeAvO I added it on my first post for ya. They're really just things that I decided would help make my DJ more useful to me since it'd point out what's what [mainly adapted from other DV member's DJ's... I think weelilhazel and The Cusp are who I stole them from :p]

----------


## Lucidbulbs

This dream made me happy, though it was the only dream I remembered, it was a good one... the sticky rice there tasted good too... haven't had that in a long long time... [...now I want o make some but I don't think we have enough rice  ::?: ]

My Date with the Mafia Man
There was a beginning. That beginning had a narrator. That narrator was a hit woman. She was narrating my actions up to a point in time. But... I forgot... Agh! You can assume it was all in 3rd POV until then and I know my mom and step-dad were with me [they like to pop up in dreams... this time they didn't go away]. 

We were walking. Round the corner we go and there they are. The hit woman and a guy was there, it was a mesh of two people. 

It was mainly De [physically] but mentally it was mainly Ji. Black hair, dark eyes, skinny and pale with a small, delicate frame. Fairly tall [from my perspective] and was rather quiet, he was in a black suit and tie. The hit woman [she never said her name but she's related to De], was tall, had long brown hair, dark eyes, and wore a female, skirted version of De's outfit.  

[FYI-Ji is an artist who created De as a character, they're probably meshed together because Ji often considers De to be a mafia oriented extension of himself and I've seen only one vague picture of Ji but through writing get the gist of his personality... whew... this whole dream over an artist/writer who has nice styles] 

So, we follow them up into De's home, which is up a set of rusted iron fire escape type stairs, and all sit in his living room. I'm kind of spacing out, wondering where his original art pieces are. I think I only spotted one... [Makes sense though because though I didn't remember in there, in RL he sold quite a few for extra cash for bills and co-workers who needed help with things... like medicine for kittens] I do notice that everyone's calling him Chris [maybe the American equivalent to his name] but I, though only once, called him De because I refused to go with the flow. Hit woman seems to have picked up on my adoration/admiration for De and... in hopes of getting him to pay attention to me, she helps me out.

My only issue? She has a very unique sense of "help." With the tip of her gun she flashes my undies at De [I was wearing a black skirt... not even going to describe anything else...]. More of shocked than embarrassed I scampered off to the bathroom... The doors there were closet doors o.o

I come back and the scene is different. [Somewhere in between we see some stupid animation on TV that my parent's comment on... I don't because De knows what it's like to have to do those sort of things] There are six chairs around a rectangular food court table. De is on one side with the hit woman on his left,  with a space to sit in between. Then there's the space right across from the hit woman and my parents to the right. The hit woman hints off to me to sit next to De, and I had a feeling De was expecting that too. Regardless, I sit across from the hit woman... Still feeling a bit awkward about earlier [I think I'm wearing pants now... man I go through a lot of clothes...]. 

Everyone but me chats on for a bit before we get up to leave, we as in all 5 of us. Now we're in a mall and De falls a bit behind the rest of the crowd... I was already long detached from them just still kind of spacing out... 

"It's *** right?" I ask, no long bothered by the mini peep show. I wanted to confirm how to say his first name since for one, every kept calling him Chris til then, and not all languages are said like they're read (though in a technical sense all languages are said like they're read ,you just have to read it right).

"Yeah..." he muttered back in reply... he even blushed, wow, I'm good at getting reactions out of him  :smiley: . We stride and chat, I think we might have hugged and kissed at one point, he holds my hand [his is warm and soft]. At a certain point where he and the hit woman pull out their guns and start shooting what I'll guess are random people. It didn't bug me one bit that they did that... not did I take it for odd. But what did bug me was him taking things from them. 

"What are you doing?!?"
"It's free."
"Is 42 cents worth killing all those people" [the normal value would be that much, I think we were in some form of a Wal-Mart]
"No..."
"If you're going to take anything, make it at least worth something."

So he puts the stuff back. We head for the door. I wait for my dad to put back the lollipops he planned on taking before opening the door. Outside is bright and warm, the ground is a rich orange with a tinge of sienna, though the dirt itself appeared dry and looking starved of nutrients. It felt like holy land... and immediately after that thought, a nun popped up on the bridge that connected the door to the outside world [though standing on the bridge would already mark you as being outside...]. I considered it strange for a Catholic nun to be on Buddhist/Shintoist holy land [it gave the vibes of those religions rather than my own]. 

The nun starred at one side of the bridge. I turn to look to see children, dark, covered in dirt, yet completely happy, play with an equally dirt covered ball. We continue walking and De's hand rejoins with mine. My god-sister then appears. It registers in my mind that logically, she was with us the whole time [which is false].

"Autie, my legs are tired can you please carry me?" And as always, I give into her, she's such a sweet angel. Though... in this dream she was heavy and I felt weak. I could only carry her for about a yard or two before apologizing and putting her down. She seemed to understand and, as if re-energized, skipped up to where my parents were. 

We held hands again. We passed by types of desert shrubs and plants you'd expect to find in India and the countries South East of it [my geography isn't the best so correct me if wrong]. I noticed a small, decorative stained table with  sticks of sticky rice on them, square shaped [three per two sticks and you had to take two sticks since there were no odd number of sticks visible. That and the sticky rice was held up on two sticks [if that makes any more sense]. 

I point it out to everyone and we each take some. I have trouble eating it even tough I'm holding the sticks with two hands. De asks if I need help, a chunk falls off and I catch it before replying "I think I've got the hang of this" and take his hand again. We meander on a bit longer and I tell De to look to our right. Like the "Trip to Las Vegas" dream, an amazingly blue body of water existed. The pond had a liquid sapphire center fading out to azure at it's edges. Behind the pond you could find a long line of people waiting for a peddler to sell them sticky rice. I felt a pang of guilt since we didn't pay for the rice.

De nudged me to move on and we headed off to the majestic as well as enormous sized double doors that may have doubled for a gate. About two stories high and a truck long, those red doors with there minuscule details, elaborate patterns, and intricate carvings made it appear to be too beautiful to use.... then out new phones wake me up... the la-de-da ring tone is really getting to me [it wakes me up and it's all the way in the living room]

Influence? I really have little ideas of what I did yesterday to cause such an interesting dream... I haven't been looking at anything by Ji for quite a long time and unless eating seafood and reading DJs has caused a seemingly irrelevant then I'll go with that.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucidbulbs--you showed up in a dream of mine last night.... :smiley: 

Come and read.....

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Very interesting dream! Props for remembering all that dialogue too. 42 cents?? How did you come up with that figure? :p

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Actually, he said it but I'm always so lazy at dialogue... one of those bad habits of mine... I neglect dialogue though I remember so much of it





> Come and read...



 after all the hypnotism tracks for LDs I've tried out... you sound like you're trying to hypnotize me TwoShadows... and you know what? It worked ^^

----------


## NeAvO

Lol you know, you didn't have to edit your first post, I weren't criticizing or anything  :tongue2: .

*feels slightly mean*

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Aww... * ::hug::  to NeAvO* You're no meanie... I just thought it'd be easier on all the other readers if I did that so if they had the sense, would attempt to look at the first post for my personal rules. You're no meanie, you're too cool for that. I was doing it because you had a smart question, not a bad one.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

The last dream for this month and it's only one dream... maybe my recall's down because I've been going to sleep later... this one was... _special_ to say the least

The Power of Knowledge?
Throughout most of this dream, I'm at school. The first three days, I'm in high school. The first two days were the first days of high school. Most of it was in the the art room and hallways. There was a shortcut in the lockers to get from my bio to art, skinny pathway but enough so that two people could slip on by. Everyone was all nice and happy on those days. 

On the last day in high school, it was like my junior year or so and I missed a day of school. Everyone was treating me totally different. I still sat near my friends... but everyone else was all weirded out. They got all quiet when I spoke... The place where I sat in the dimly lit art room was behind my two friends and next to a guy who as soon as I sat down whined, "I'm allergic to girls." I ignored him as he broke out in hives and such, focusing more on trying to figure out what I missed. Everyone was handing in green pieces of paper. 

I asked, "what'd I miss?" Reply- Silence and stares... Gee, I was only out for one day so why did they act like I was a victim who went mute and now speaks or something...

Anyhow. It was now another year advanced. I was in a giant tree house [the innards were carved out to make the house and you had to climb the still living tree to get in through a hole. Me and three close friends were there, chatting away at what our plans were and such. It appears that we were separated on our last year in high school so it was our own little reunion.

Then the scene changed and I'm in my bathroom. I have a feeling something bad will happen if I rip the creepy looking toy panda's head off [located in the tub] but I do so anyway... as if I knew it had to be done. Blood squirts from it and I'm unphased. A couple people die around me, one in my bedroom, another... I think an infant, in the tub. And as odd as it may sound... my experiences with those type of dreams left me feeling indifferent still.

3rd POV kicks in and you see an ugly stone fairy become unpetrified, all but it's wings. It can still fly through the grass and up at heights. But it was thirsting. It had cruel beady eyes and purple and green velvet clothes. I have a feeling it and the panda are linked but oh well... It goes off killing other little fairies. Ripping off heads, eating them and quenching itself with their blood.

So I'm back at the tree house again. This time we're all talking on how to stop that little thing. For some reason... we fear it. They choose me to be the one to learn "healing and pain" by taking me to different colleges. 

The first college was in space, it was supposed to be a medical college. The reality of it all? It was a nourishment school. I watched a play on dancing pineapples and how if you add pickles to a steak it makes a vegetable. It was then I decided to leave to the next college.

It was called "SL FL College." I go there and poof! I'm at the feet of a Pharaoh [what's with these dreams and Egyptian influence]. At first I'm listening to him speak to a gypsy. All I remember now is "Well, the best you're good for is recycling my boxes and using them to beg," he scoffs and she flees. A memory skids into my mind and I remember that the school was founded before it was built [time traveling now too I guess]. I, still in kneeling on my knees, just barely looking up at him request, "I would like you to build the school." 

Years pass as I stand up and I am only facing a bench and sand, as well as a sandstone wall. I come around it's corner to find the school of "Nobody's Nothing." I enter and ask where the class schedules are kept. A jock says in the counselor's room. So I take an elevator up and two annoying men are in there. I count my money and check my wallet. And one grabs for a check someone gave me [for $5...  :Confused: ]. "Touch me or anything of mine again and I swear I will hurt you," I snarl. Darn, they didn't do much to awaken my dark, angry side [my temper and moods are less controlled in my dreams when it comes to rude and insolent behavior].

At the psycho room I get my schedule to find I'm in all honors classes and classes from my freshman year had already affected my college credits. I had about 20 hours done already and one teacher asked how'd I do so well. I shrug and, while pondering of the fate of my homeland with that rabid fairy I wake up.

Cuspy's right... I watched a bit of TV, all dumb things, a dramatic teenage school movie and an ad on Hatshepset's tomb... I mean... I find it ridiculous that they only now promote the fact that she was Egypt's only female Pharaoh and no duh her son would want to hide that fact, she tried to steal his throne!

----------


## The Cusp

Only one dream!?!? lol, I'm pretty sure when I remember multiple dreams, most of the time I'm just forgetting the parts that link them all together.  That dream has got to be worth 3 or 4 regular dreams :wink2: 





> it and the panda are linked but oh well... It goes off killing other little fairies. Ripping off heads, eating them and quenching itself with their blood.



Ever seen Pan's Labrynth?  There is a scene much like that.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Only one dream!?!? lol, I'm pretty sure when I remember multiple dreams, most of the time I'm just forgetting the parts that link them all together.  That dream has got to be worth 3 or 4 regular dreams
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen Pan's Labrynth?  There is a scene much like that.



Ahhh I've seen that movie. Probably had one of the biggest effects on me of any movie.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Four dreams but again... I forgot the first one. I think the second one influenced all the rest of them. I woke up after every dream [even did a RC] but each time I forgot to write down what I dreamed! I can remember to wake up after every dream whenever I wish but never to go from part A to part B of a plan...

#1- Forgotten

#2- Tending to the Gardens
I'm in a Labyrinth with my friend L-chan. We both are carrying watering cans and possibly a few weapons. A thick fog prevents us from seeing the sky [somehow all my 'normal' labyrinth dreams include a sky no matter how far below the ground they are] though I can tell you it's cloudy out, the fog has a lavender-gray tinge to it that I typically see on cloudy days. The stone floor is anything but simple, a variety of colors arranged in mainly circular patterns grace it's surface. It's a flurry of lively tints and shades from the most soothing blue found before dusk to vibrant chili and curry powder reds, all of which are laced into the ground through paints [they reminded me of rich watercolors].

I continue to walk around, I think I was in some sort of simple kimono or heavy dress for I know I wasn't in pants. I reach the Southeast corner of the floor and recognize the sun on the stone to be a teleportation device to the next floor. I wait for L-chan after signaling my location to find a patch of shrubs and berries I missed. I water them and start to wonder how slate columns that attach only to the ground hold up this labyrinth. Then I begin to wonder why I water the plants if the fog can permeate a dew for the stomates to absorb, and since there's fog and sky, there has to be a weather system here... I was starting to get too logical for my own good... I woke up from it.

#3- Dictator Grandma
I'm in an old Gothic cathedral, a wonderful one with all the stained glass windows, intricate candle stands, and ashen pews. The only colors in the building were the windows, Crucified Christ, the ivory candles with their delicate flames, and the people in the cathedral. Of all people to intrude it had to be my step-grandma. 

Oh help me now. It's amazing that she even went into our church, typically we go to her over zealous Baptist Church [over zealous because they just sing and clap and I can't understand a word the pastor says even when I try to listen... at least at my dad's Baptist church I can understand his pastors... though they call themselves Non-denominational and still have the nerve to call the other denominations non-christians... even us Catholics... man do I hate religious intolerance as much as I do ignorance... they kind of  go hand in hand]. Well, back to the dream. So she was there and mass went over fine.

What didn't go over nearly as smoothly was me being forced to sit outside the cathedral, eat yucky ice cream, and be there with her. She kept on persisting and I kept on saying, "I can't, I already have plans. L-chan's coming over this Saturday, I can't do that." To her plans. L-chan's like family to me, she isn't really... she's more like a person I have to respect out of manners, though in this dream I'd had it. She kept interfering with everyone else's lives just to suit her fancy, not considering how many different ways it would affect her children, grandchildren, step-child, etc. [In the dream I still pictured L-chan stuck in the labyrinth for some reason] So yeah... I woke up out of that one still thinking that she wanted us to do stuff with her Saturday until I realized that L-chan and I still have yet to determine the next time who kidnaps who. 

Probably mental frustrations being released in the form of a venting dream.

#4- The City Labyrinth
Another labyrinth. This one underneath a skyscraper filled with homes both on the floors above and below. No sky in this one. Just coarse concrete walls, cold smooth concrete floors, frigid iron staircases and elevators, and well as some very strange add ins. The labyrinth was 70 floors deep, as far as I knew.

In this dream, I was neither dead or alive. I was a limbo-ed soul. I could take on my physical form, but that took energy. I could 'nest' in a person's body, they'd have full control and I'd regain or preserve energy, the only thing was is that I saw the world from either their eyes or 3rd POV. I could also possess people [found that out on accident]. So all that, plus a few accidentally discovered abilities, all of which were really just dream control as I became more suspicious of my dream.

There were two guys. One with short brown hair and a baby face, the other a tough guy face with regent-styled orange hair. [For convenience's sake, person #1 is going to be called Choco, person #2, Ran] They were both running around the place, Choco was the leader and lived on labyrinth floor 1, Ran lived on either 10 or 20. I was nesting in Choco who I guided down... well advised them to slide down the stairs which turned into a slide... until they got to the 63rd floor.

 Now, not only people reside in this labyrinth. There are monsters, but they have yet to plague us. There are chimeras too. And there are ghosts too. I suppose that's the limbo I was supposed to be stuck in but I wasn't 'limbo-enough' for there. I regain physical form and these hot shots want to check out the extremely well-lit mini-hallway. I mark on a window nearby with my finger 'Ghosts' with black ink [that spurt out of my finger... O.O].

In the hallway we pass many ghosts chilling out in hot springs. The chief was there too. They didn't bug us and I just greeted them, knowing nothing more than their statuses.  They adventured the mildly similar version of a carnival. With all the carnival games and... well, that' really it. They join a race game where someone put $20,000,000 in the jackpot. All they have to do is catch two kids, kick two balls, and one of them has to be first to run up the pathway to the cliff to win. Choco does it all and wins. We celebrate a bit before going to the 'weakest ghost' of the room [the whole place was in one room though and it was warehouse sized the the whole floor 63rd floor and all other 69 floors were the size of a warehouse so it was logically impossible].

The ghost was a girl with thick black hair rolled into a braid that touched her lower back clad in a dark purple dress. She seemed to know of me as she nodded at me. I, unsure, nod back. We take her from the room and head to an elevator [hidden behind a directory guide on every corner of every floor and each floor had the weirdest labels...]. I look below to see a room on the 64th floor labeled "Children" [on the directory that would be labeled "special" instead]. 

We take her to the lobby where a grumpy man directs his mother to keep working on the laundry. The ghost accidentally bumps into her as we bump into the guy and ends up possessing her. The guys go off to try the same game they won $20,000,000 in again in the lobby. They lose and receive a grim remark from me [I think I said something about, well I least I don't need to eat]. We go back to the mother to find the ghost out.

"She has no pulse." The ghost looked lively now that she'd had fresh air but I know she wouldn't had killed the mom. I wondered if she was dead or in a pseudo state. We take her back to the room on the 63rd floor [I had to re-write ghosts again on the window... it had vanished] and slide down to the 70th to enter a room you're expect in a tower. In fact, there even was a tower-like window in there that showed a cloudy sky. 

They wander around the room looking for games to play while I stare at a painting. It was a large one of a hawk-girl with purple lynx ears, messenger bag, purple tube top, pocket shorts, and purple wings. I stared at her eyes for a good deal of time, they were golden suns with piercing ebony slits for pupils. 

"What part do you wanna look at?" A girl with lynx ears asked.

"The right" I said when she gave me the options, left, middle, right.

"Upper half" when she asked which half.

She asked me a question related to an Era and gave me two options, one started with a Kre, the other, a Tueo. I chose the former and she gave me a dark purple and black rabbit plush as a reward for being the first person to answer any of her questions right. When I looked back at the painting, the lines from her questions were still there, one slicing it in the middle horizontally, and one cutting out a third of it on the right side [vertical cut].

We leave and I walk ahead of them to the 65th floor. I read a sign that says "Digimon wanted who can 'drain' or evolve for an experiment." I noticed two people talking about it, a redhead 13 year old and a tall blond guy in his mid 20s wearing sunglasses. I was trying to figure out so hard what they wanted from reading the sign that I accidentally summoned up a Digimon who transformed into a another entirely unrelated with alabaster lizard skin before it's flesh began to 'flame off' and reveal an evolved version of it attacking the elevator/directory. Choco came to my rescue and took m back to the lobby via attacked elevator where Ran was. I think the two guys had planned it all because later on, many more things began to plague us.

We went back to the room in the 63rd floor. The ghost chief said the the ghost we were with earlier wasn't feeling to well so don't to bother her. So the guys went off to play games while I thought of a game to play to win back some money for them. I played one game once and won $1,000,000 in one try. The owner was shocked and others thought I cheated though I know I didn't. 

"What happened to your $20,000,000 million? Lose it all?" Another man sneered.

"Why yes, I guess we have to go back to being mercenaries," I smirk back. He goes pale and I laugh. I was thinking about my "Tending the Gardens" dream when I said that for in there I sensed that I could easily make more than a million without even putting in as much effort as I did in the game I won the money in.

I head off to Choco and take a break from my physical form [we didn't spot the mother so she probably passed on]. Ran was playing a game and won nothing. So he stole a parsnip and ham sandwich. They ran for it and split up.

"I'm going to get your mom," Choco said.
"I'll go see if my brother wants this," Ran said. So I switched bodies so I could meet... well see, his brother.

Ran went to the 64th floor's "Children" room. Three kids were in there. One reminded me vaguely of Fahynite or a bit of Choco. Another was a orange haired girl. The third and the youngest was a 10 year old who had black hair and was indeed Ran's brother. I became so focused as Ran offered him the sandwich that I accidentally possessed him.

"Nah, it's okay bro, why don't you give it to mom."
"Where do I live again," I semi-joked trying to get Ran back in control.
"It's either the 10th or 20th floor," he responded as the leader began to get irked.

He totally blew a gasket. A memory of how he had bullied Ran popped into my head [and Ran's about 18, this boy here, 14 so yeah... odd]. Ran regained control and I could see the fear in his eyes as he backed away and left. He wasn't angry at me though. He really didn't know which floor he and his mom lived together on either. On the 20th floor, he saw a book. It looked odd. It was about a snake and it's prey. On the 19th floor. A monochromatic version of that book was there. It was a sequel with a Komodo and it's prey.

I liked the cover and urged him to look at it. I remembered reading it one time [in that dream life]. The lizard came to life and stunned Ran. He didn't know about that. The lizard gave him some advice as he [lizard] opened the book he was bound to and spat at the pages. He hated being the antagonist. He threw a realistic wooden monitor lizard at him. It was really a dagger. He touched it's point and withdrew a bloody finger before taking it with a minute "thanks."

Back at the 1st floor Choco and Ran's mom waited. When we got there he gave her the sandwich. She looked like a buff monster fighter. And of course, either because of the mom or the fiasco on the 65th floor, monsters came. The mom could unlock the locked paths for us but the monsters could too. 

We fought our way down 9 floors until on the tenth floor my match had come. Chimera I called them for they were not monsters but they were no longer human either. They looked like people, but they had lynx ears and abilities like mine. Mine had been acquired naturally and mysteriously. Their's were from being experiments of possibly the blond haired guy on the 65th floor. One guy and one girl were there. The guy had long neon blue hair with matching lynx ears. The girl had short forest green hair with matching ears and a hawk's gaze. [FYI, these guys weren't like the ones on the 70th floor, like me, though not so human nor not so dead, they had naturally acquired their stuff too, they might have been animal and other earthen spirits]

We try to fight them. The Chimeras wouldn't so much as fight me as they would test me, like it was all for their master to determine if I should be taken with them and experimented on too. Thank goodness they had to report it in front of their face without and not by using walkie-talkies or video cameras attached to 'em. 

"You and Ran go to the 63rd floor, we'll head to the 70th" Choco ordered. We took an elevator and entered the room. They didn't care that we stole anything from them, I guess what we were doing had benefits to them too. We went to the ghost girl and she was there, looking better than ever... And I awaken, never to know the fate of the dream or who was my pursuer.

I blame my thoughts of "You know, after all this shopping today I'm probably not going to dream about any of it, I mean he spent about $70... oh no... mom's going to throw a cow..." made a really interesting dream that enforced 70 into it. That and when I was a wee child I was into Digimon, it was the second big TV turn in my life. [the first one was discovering that there was more on TV than the discovery channel and PBS]

Yeah, I've seen Pan's Labyrinth. I saw it on the same day I started reading LaBerge's book! Though... the movie didn't really influence my dream then but could have an influence some on that one and definitely on last night's dreams... [Though labyrinth dreams were pretty common for me when I was in middle school...] I really liked the movie though, maybe because it's the first Spanish movie I've only had to use the subtitles on for reference or when the words wouldn't click. I'm so glad I haven't forgotten my Spanish from the school year.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

#4 is one heck of a long dream! Wow, good job for remembering all of that. That's cool that you understand enough Spanish to not need the subtitles. One of the reasons why I loved that movie was because the actors were all SO good, yet completely unknown. In America, at least.

----------


## The Cusp

Whoa!! I didn't realize how long that last dream was when I started reading it.  Incredible recall, and you always have such beautiful imagery in your dreams.  Chimeras, talking lizards, girls with lynx ears, love it.

Tu eres el chicka de mis ensuenos!

----------


## EmilySian

Your dreams are really long and detailed! Mine are always really fragmented. Very interesting to read  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I'm a fan of reading your dreams as well. The vivid details are amazing! I've never seen Pan's Labirynth (I don't think I even came close to spelling that right). I wanted to rent it but Matthew said it was in Spanish and had subtitles, so we didn't get it. Is it hard to follow?

----------


## NeAvO

The Grandma dream was so strange  ::?:  Wow you're really good at describing your dreams too, using all fancy words, where as I use all these small common ones :p

----------


## Lucidbulbs

My mind keep up with all these dreams... @[email protected] I had about 6 but I struggled to remember about 3... then again I was exhausted when I got home last night... more of because it was late than anything else. [On random note... my dad's going to kill me... my computer desk is cursed or something, the first week I got it the CD rack broke and now my desk's drawer is loose... one bad turn and my feet will be squished just for me getting out a pencil or two... O.O]

#3 Terrible way of Getting Things Done
I feel so bad now that I realized what I did in that short lucid. Yes.. .I was straight to the point, but no, I would never do that to weelilhazel in RL. I can't remember what came before because I think I might have perfectly WBTB-ed this so I was lucid right away. "Now then... what were the tasks for this month... I have to get that one I wanted done... Something about DV people... Oh Well, I'll summon up someone I'd recognize though I'll probably get a DC who looks.... Hey, who's that?" 

A girl with long thick waist-length red-orange hair stood about a car's length away from me. I really liked her clothes. A light pink spaghetti strap, a darker pink pair of shorts and white boots. She was carrying a shopping bag on her. As I tried to figure out which DV member it was, it struck me! It was weelilhazel, I could picture her avatar's ears right on that DC and though her face is a blur to me now, I realized I based her off of the avatar. 

Now, I was slowly losing lucidity as I struggled to remember this dream task [though it wasn't the one I wanted to do but since I already started it, might as well finish it]. So, with a bit of dream logic intruding my mind, I decided if I kicked her in the shin, I, no matter what others said, got this task done... So I did [and the horror of me realizing I did this to a friend when I woke up killed me...]. She had creamy skin too... poor weelilhazel... that'd leave a nice little bruise...

After kicking her I struggled to try to remember the next task when the words popped into my head "Walk. Portal. Lucid..." I was about to summon up a portal when I woke up... Darn it... I could have gotten both done in one night... Oh well, at least I'm remembering my tasks now

#4 School and it's dramas
So, this dream was all about school, I even had art in it again. But neither major hint made me question this state of reality. I was too busy stirring up trouble in Geometry and requesting for a party. I remember thinking about how I'd never change bras in a public bathroom in RL but dismissed it as I went off to party in a new set of clothes... [too lazy to go into detail... there were a lot of annoying things in there that I won't miss]

I was thinking about a few memories of school, primarily of how many different ways people get harrassed...

#5 Gross Pool Party
I jump into several pools and I start to notice orange algae or mold growing in the water... I leave when my arm slides across some... it felt warm and gooey...

#6 Remembered!!! A Harvest moon Freak Out
A Harvest moon dream, go figure. I love those games for some reason and the artwork is cute. 

I was playing as the girl farmer, Jill [albeit my hair was black and in a French braid], in the same exact Harvest moon land that my mind's been expanding on slowly this entire year. I was in a farm south of the main town where I met a doctor named Blue I think... 

My farm was loaded with turnips that my pet raccoon, that I bought, kept eating. I was starting to wonder what was the use of a raccoon. So I went inside it's "raccoon house" to unleash several harvest sprites and find lots of comfy raccoon beds in it. I buy another raccoon, as if one weren't troublesome enough. 

Then I abandon them at the farm with my turnips as I explore the town. Man I was a total oblivious flirt in this dream. It upset two of the girls in the town too. I entered a variety of stores to learn that I could only afford one game for 90 G if I wanted money for seeds since I only had 534 G all in all [I've never felt so sad over just window shopping in my life]. There were many delicate things for sale in one shop that I loved. An Indian woman named Polly. She's selling Chinese jade jewelry boxes and jewelry boxes fit for an empress with the ink bottle blue carvings and pearl birds. If only I had 139#### G on me...

I stopped window shopping and went to look for other people I could befriend... that's where I saw an abominable snowman pull out a rock slide the size of a mountain and use it to give people rides and keep one person from leaving their home... Then I woke up in utter confusion and slight annoyance [why is it that when my mom and grandpa speak Tagalog they talk so loud....]

I have a friend named Polly... but he's a dude so, that was random... Also, I've been dying for the only good DS Harvest moon game to come out thanks to L-chan because she wanted to see it too so I showed it to her and now she's trying to persuade her parents that she should get one since she rarely asks for anything expensive from them, if not she'll just buy it with her own money from babysitting [can't blame her though since her brothers are way more spoiled than she could ever be, but her family's a complex system so I won't go into that]


It's not hard to keep up with even without understanding some Spanish, though, it can cut down on some of the more lengthy reading portions, well, that's my personal opinion... but I read fast so who knows, though I really didn't notice that many subs that flew by fast.

Aww... you guys are so nice... I think I just get lucky when I remember these things that are long and I only remember details because I tend to a very visual person in my sleep [a perk from all those years of art?]. It amazes me at times how I remember these things too... I'm typically very bad at remembering things... And as for word variety... it's a bad habit... it's really good though in history class where I write an essay on something smart I can't understand sound like I know a bit about it...

&#161;&#191;De veras?! Tu ensue&#241;os son muy inteligente, &#161;demasiado inteligente por a mi! 
[See... one year and I can only make something that might only make some sense... was I supposed to use 'para o por'? And I'm not even sure if I used the right 'me'... maybe I'll be fluent enough to pass when the senior orals come around, then I can chat with ya in Spanish Cuspy]

----------


## EmilySian

school dreams really annoy me they always seem to pop up for me :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah... school dreams are the worst when you're not in school and trying to enjoy your time away from it. Maybe I'll get lucky and during the school year not have a single dream about it  ::banana::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

You kicked her?? :p The task was just to summon/find her!! Sillyness. You're a force to be reckoned with in dreams.  ::D:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Hehe... I wasn't sure if there was more to it so I did something extra just in case  :wink2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Having dreams about random animals is funny... I once had a dream about ostraches, lots of them, in a city setting. I was afraid they would peck my face. And they were blue instead of black and white. 

Are you still in high school or did you just graduate? I've been out of high school for 3 years and I've found that I've been having more dreams about junior high school and elementary school.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

My dreams were basically slinging things to scream out "You're dreaming" but... still not a big person on RCs, didn't RC them. Note- I broke it up like this because though #1 and #2 could go together, they broke off somewhere when it sort of changes but keeps the loathsome man...

#1 The weirdness of Church [Part 1]
We were just walking by, my step-dad and I, and as we passed a Catholic church I saw my fellow Catholic classmates doing a freaky dance during the sermon... Even the people outside the sanctuary were doing it... We tried and failed. 

They passed out the fellowship collection and I pulled out my wallet and tried to feed in enough so that in total all of us [my mom pops up here then disappears] give more than $10 since my dad put in $5 and so did my mom. Shockingly enough, it was easier said than done, $20s kept falling into it, so I eventually left $8 too fed up to grab back the $5 bill... weird behavior from me though...

I found my step-dad talking to a shady looking guy. My dad asked him something then he responded with, "I like black men" [a rude form of a joke, and his son was even there]. "No, no, what I really like are Asian women, even if they're under 14 or 16."

That really disturbed me. Then I was puzzled. My dad was gone but Oneironaught was in his place, as real as could be. And man GH, you looked pissed. I mean, I couldn't blame you, you were standing next to a pedophile, he certainly wasn't devout to say the least... Something about "Family respect" or "responsibility" popped out near you in white letters.

You knock some sense into him, I didn't really focus on how, I was too busy staring outside a window to really pay attention.

...A delayed form of me wanting to give money in church but my wallet hadn't a penny to my name? [All true but I don't think it was that strong of an urge]

#2 Happy Life = Safe Stone
I find myself in Jerusalem, about the time of Noah or Moses [one of the two popped into my mind.] A raccoon fox looking thing with a collar comes up to me and says "You waiting for Jesus too? Don't worry, he didn't forget you, he'll be back in no time." We head off to sit in the shade of a sandstone building. He talks some more about us not being forgotten, that our time here is only temporary until Jesus comes and gets us.

He picks the rock off of his collar and eats it. Next thing you know he's back to the present, me watching all 3rd POV or through him 1st POV. The stone he swallowed is upchucked. Revealing its true colors. Instead of the typical sandstone color everything back there was, this stone, so dense and compact with it's slate color and sleek texture had flung him through time. It reminded me of the iron that was always attracted to magnets. 

His new neighbors are a giant goldfish from the commercials [the food, not the fish that Tarrant was] and the pedophile man. The pedophile man feeds in some scary subliminal messages that make GH temporarily appear and rob him or all his scary stuff [the explicit games and movies, etc.]. So yeah, GH you're my hero  ::hug::   :smiley: 

Sammy comes out of nowhere to visit the animal and me. She gets angry that it's too busy to see her. She finds the rock and throws it so far and hard that it cracks. To both my and the animals' surprise, we weren't flung back in time. Though, a moment later we were temporarily in the future. I take charge and he just becomes a voice in my head as I collect the part Sammy threw and forced the pedophile man to give me the keys to his house so I could get the parts he took. [Man I was demanding, and those keys resembled my dad's] 

It's either the rock's doing or my dream's shifting because I suddenly find myself in a Gothic styled world. [Oh do I love their architecture and details] The bullets of rain hit hard on the roof I was on, though I could still see just fine so it wasn't cats and dogs bad. Someone was after me and I was trapped. I get an image of an antagonist that wasn't here, she was a nice person until she gelled back her blond hair, leaving two long spikes down the front in a classical black suit that blended in with the environment. 

"You gonna put your makeup on" A stage pal of hers ask. And then it fades away leaving me here on the roof, hoping for someone to help me.

A guy with short blue hair appears, he's in an ocean blue top and royal blue pants [or were they tights?]. I expect a blue butterfly to pop up, but a yellow one instead slices my foe in two. Then the antagonist appears, looking relived that someone came to my rescue as she stood in the shadows above. 

I can only imagine what weird things I must have thought for this dream to form [though GH is the normal aspect of it]
Animal can be found here- http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ol-#post482420

#3 The weirdness of Church [Part 2]
I'm with my real dad now. He oddly enough converted to Catholicism via phone and was rushing us off to a place I knew nothing about. I told him that he'd have to listen to masses in Latin. He didn't care. I told him that we were going all Roman on him. He didn't care. I cared though. I was an enigma to me, why would he do that? Then we end up at another dream made theme park that I hated [my dream parks are rarely ideal]. I fuss and run off only to happily wake up to a clock that tells me I only woke up an hour ago...

I find it funny that all these dreams are Church related when Church occurs on Sunday and not Monday, but then again it could have been a delayed influential action...

Still in high school sadly enough. I know, enjoy it, but it's hard when you have be careful of even touching rails if you don't want to catch some bubonic plague and the teachers/students aren't quite normal either. Entering my sophomore year this year [funny how if I was in England I'd be in my last year, in the Philippines I'd be in my 2nd year of college]. Yeah, school always seems to plague you when you aren't there. Hopefully that's not the case when I'm on vacation in Germany in a week.

----------


## The Cusp

> A raccoon fox looking thing with a collar comes up to me and says "You waiting for Jesus too?



A billy bumbler!  (From the Dark Tower Books)

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, nice picture... I wish it was like that, that one's really cute. But... if I can't find the picture that I thin kmy mind based it off of I'll have to draw it *dread* [such a perfectionist and art too, my love for it makes it a thing I rarely do start to end]

----------


## The Cusp

> Haha, nice picture... I wish it was like that, that one's really cute. But... if I can't find the picture that I thin kmy mind based it off of I'll have to draw it *dread* [such a perfectionist and art too, my love for it makes it a thing I rarely do start to end]



I know what you mean, most of my art goes unfinished because I never get it just right.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

It's the 4th of July! The one day of the year that I'm getting tired of! Seeing drunks and fireworks is no way to celebrate independence day [for me at least]... I almost forgot it was today O.o and almost yelled at my dad to stop walking so loud because I forgot he was off today... Man I am one strange [patriotic?] person...

The Tragedies of Love
The first half of the dream I'm in a rich private school. I'm not rich, though somehow I'm a student there. A rich boy... actually a character from a series I haven't read in a while [Host Club's Kyoya... that was possibly the first manga I bought... and still I habitually read it for art reference and story-lines... it's a cute story]. Twice he saves me from danger I am, even as he saves me... totally unaware of.

Then I'm at my home, and Kyoya's there too. He won't leave me be now... He seems to know the layout of my house pretty well too... my bedroom has been completely changed. There's no ceiling, no East and North walls, the floor has transformed into wooden floorboards, my closet takes up the entire South wall, and my West wall is bare! Kyoya goes to my parent's room to shower and I just go to the bathroom.... 

I sit on my leather sofa, waiting for who ever it is Kyoya seems to be so concerned about. I meet a 8 month old baby and a woman in her 40s-50s. i speak to the child in Tagalog, and am shocked that it responds to me with a word in Tagalog [forgot which word]. It smiled at me, it's black head of hair so soft and wispy looking. 

Kyoya guided the woman to my kitchen to talk business [she's actually his mom]. He sorts out this whole deal on getting me into the family, him being a CEO of two businesses, and her getting my family business [no clue what it was but it stirred up my uncles and aunts]. There was some talk about "You said if there's no eldest boy or then the child will have to marry into the family" I wasn't surprised... though maybe I should be... I'm just sitting around while he's talking about my potential future!

She agrees to it and leaves. My mom pops out of nowhere and asks what he did. My uncles and aunts appear, so once he explains it to them too, they're all fine with it. We walk to the hallway leading to my room when I finally decide to ask him something. "Does this mean I'm going to be your wife?"

He nods, and though logic should be screaming "you've only known him for a day," I'm happy and jump on him. I stay that way as he walks around my room, telling him to be careful when I'm halfway above my floor and the rest of the world. He puts me down on the bed, we kiss... then French it  :Oops: ... He tells me he'll have to be gone from three weeks to two months to tie up loose ends.

I'm devastated. I feel like something bad'll happen but, I can't stop him. I merely weep when he leaves while trying to stay calm and live life like normal. I stay in that day, against my parent's wishes and foresee his end. It was on the last week before he was supposed to return. He was preforming some bone resurrection act, I woke up before I could either witness it or change it. [It was actually a lively dream... extremely realistic too] 

Haha.... I think possibly because of me writing down stuff on "The little things that you enjoy" triggered this love story. Funny though... I expected that playing FFXXII again would trigger _something_. Or at least watching that headache of a movie Transformers with my friends... Maybe this is a result of all the dramas I've watched this year [though none recently] plus me waiting for the 9th book of Host Club to come out [that's really the only normal manga I avidly keep track of... the rest is fairly dark and disturbing stuff... that or cynical comedies...]

Oh... and as for dream recall, I went to bed feeling sick... It's only natural after taking Benadryl for allergies... darn those people at Panera... making PB&Js with the same gloves they made my sandwich with...

----------


## EmilySian

I have church dreams a lot. I don't know why, it just seems to pop up a lot in my dreams. Normally just as a setting for other weird stuff. Like I dreamt big brother was being held in my church....... :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Mmmmm Panera Bread.... I love that restaurant. Your dream was really cute! It kept me very interested the whole time. I swear you could write books based on your dreams! And I'd read them all!!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

That's sweet of you meg, I'd give you a special costumer discount too, wouldn't be fair to charge you lots for my stuff. I like Panera's too, I just don't get to go there often... though I wish I could go there more, they have wonderful food.

 I was actually amused by it the whole time, it felt like one of those cutesy dramas they show sometimes of those lovey dovey couples, it was a nice change of pace...

----------


## NeAvO

Firstly congrats on lucid task, even if it was a violent dream. :p You know I read the task and then checked it again. The funny thing is, no where does it state to summon a Dv member and attack them  ::D: 

Good think you didn't summon me  :wink2:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Wow, another exciting dream from you Lucidbulbs  :smiley:  I don't know where you get the energy to write these up, i have to push myself to even remember my dreams, like meggyfaye said you should seriously consider making a book because this stuff is a good read and its enjoyable, and its really detailed and it just grips me to read more! Keep it up!!!  ::D: 

Final Fantasy XXII???!? I wasn't aware you had that haha! 22 final fantasy games, woahh, that would be cool. But i'm sure Final Fantasy XII inspired that dream, its the storyline and game, it can have *crazy* effects on your mind, its a shame i don't have such inspired dreams, i dreamt last night that i was picking at this yellow thing on my ear and then i puled it and this huge yellow thing came out of my ear and then i could see inside my head, i saw my brain and everything, it was weird, i don't know what sparked that?!?! Anyways keep up the amazing journal, its awesome to read  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

A cutesy dream would be a nice change of pace for me too! 

My favorite thing at Panera Bread is the Broccoli Cheddar soup in a Bread Bowl!! Yummmm. And it would be awefully nice of you to give me a special discount!! ^_^

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yucky... I watch fireworks for two hours and my dreams mainly go back to school...

#1 School Day 1-2
It's sophomore year lunch, and the lunch schedules weren't changed like promised. It was IB kids VS bitchy cheerleaders part II. Who knew one simple lunch would, yet again, be bothered by the cheerleader captain. Instead of everything going all verbal assault like it did last year, my malicious confidence [I have no idea what sparked that emotion] spooked a junior to retreat. 

She reacted to it like one would expect another to react to hearing "I have the bird flu, come and get it." We weren't even sitting at the same tables, just adjacent ones. The next day though I reconciled. We had taken pictures and spread them out all over the place, in it, it included a happy picture of her. Upon seeing it, she became friendly and happy. There would be no IB VS cheerleaders part III now... thank goodness for that.

A memory resurfaced and I changed it's ending  ::banana:: 

#2 School Day 3; How to be late to school
I ran for my life just to try to get to the school gates. They were locked shut. I somehow got past it [maybe jumped it] and began to argue with someone that the gates shouldn't be closed yet, school hadn't started yet. Upon those words the bell rings and she replies "It has now." 

I've been late for very reasonable yet odd reasons... maybe this just shows why I don't complain when destined to be late.

#3 School Day 4; How to Skip School Entirely
I was at the school gates again [though in RL my school has no gates, just a small fence that even a toddler could climb]. I was arguing with a guy in a cape that I wasn't going to leave school. Sure, I had started and finished one issue and argued with a coach, but that's no reason to suggest that. 

I kept refuting him and he eventually would hear no more of it. So he kidnapped me and forced me to spend a day at the movies with him... Oh dear me... how will I explain this to the school?

Maybe I want to skip school since I haven't done so in a couple of years? I actually have no idea how this was influenced... unless this is a result of how I felt after watching Transformers for the sake of friends and hanging out.

#4 School Day 5; Actually in Class
It's a miracle. A 'week' of sort of being in school and I finally have a class in my dream. It was history. I was talking to Mish about the Quran [that's how I was taught to spell it... blame my dictator history teacher... not me]. She showed me something in Arabic. I could only make out the word Quran. Since that's the only word I could make out she began talking to her other Arabic reading pals about the trip to someplace we were going to have this year. I was totally lost by then...

I went through a week of school in one night... O.o I better not have anymore school dreams then...

#5 Freeze that Iceman!
I was in some sort of log cabin/diner. The scenery was typical country style and I was utterly bored. I find somewhere a large ice sculpture in the vague form of a man. He comes to life. I flee. He chases. Typical story. But then it twists. 

I freeze the ice man with thick, cool waves of air. Then I run some more telling the people in the cabin to run before he comes around. He came around pretty quick and I just continue running.

If anything might have influenced these dreams generically, it was _Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming_ since I read some stuff on healing dreams and how monsters represent something. I can believe it if it's a recurring dream. But that was one of the many one time dreams that I'm going to have, it wasn't horrific enough to hint otherwise.

Thanks NeAvO for the congrants, but yeah... it's amazing how the sensibility in that dream could, in a much less violent way, resemble me in RL... I'm such a ditz at times and just have these serious 'special' moments... and those moments lead to extremely 'special' results.

Did I say FF XXII?!? Wow... I have been type happy or something [oh well, they'll get there one day] I really wish it would influence a dream or two... I was playing it in the morning yesterday [because I felt that no matter how happy I was... by the end of the night I'd be bummed... going to parties where there's nothing to do does that to me] and yet no influence! Maybe the guy in the strange get-up sure... but nothing else. And as for writing... I don't think I will, if I do, just not yet, too many other things I have a friend questioning me about to write 

[How hobbies develop for me: 1. Be bored and be in school. 2. Find something you can do without getting caught. 3. Bring it home and continue your new hobby there. Examples- Drawing & writing... I just felt like I had to put something like that on here :p]

I love Panera's bread bowls... yummy. I had a sandwich that day though, snacks in that movie theater is just plain out criminal, it's extortion I tell you.

----------


## The Cusp

2 years without skipping? I'm very disappointed.  Personally, I can't go more than two months without taking a random day off.  You owe it to yourself to skip and do something fun.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Hehe, yeah... I've been bad at that lately... I've wanted to skip but it's hard when every day you have a test and it's rather hard to find time to make it up. And if a projects due that day you better get it there somehow. Just about everyday has something important but I did manage to get sick right on V-Day and catch up on sleep then [not really skipping 'cause I wasn't out of the apartment]

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Geez what is it with people and dreaming about school lately? lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I just got back from my dad's place, had a ton of dreams... More than I could keep up with and therefore only can clearly remember 3 out of the 9, I woke up in between most of them [just like with my last posts... oh I did have dreams the day before, but my computer went funky and it didn't post... then I was too sad since only one was actually good, in a demented masochistic sense]. I can explain the 'miraculous' raise in remembered dreams though, my bed there is to soft so when I go to sleep and have an extremely wild and/or long dream I wake up from neck/back pains  ::?:  Hey, everything has its pros and cons.

Fragments-
~ I was with L-chan in two other dreams

~ I went shopping in a dream

~ I did a few things that I thought about doing in a dream in RL

~ I talked to Sammie about my terrible Geometry teacher, and lo and behold, there she was

#n- Stalking the Fashion Expert
I was narrator/literal follower of star person. Everywhere the star went I did too. Though no one noticed me. At the opening scene a person who resembled Cruella Devil was there as the woman's boss. She was the fashion boss, the blond haired woman was her underling [reminded me a bit of "The Devil Wears Prada"]. Not only did she pop out of nowhere, but when she walked off her Cruella dog did too. But the do rode in a black purse, the woman walked on her own two feet. 

The woman I followed constantly had to get home via strange routes. Everyone lived in the same building [sort of like a mall or airport] that the company place was housed. They lived in apartments nearby in the same place. This woman was currently dating a handsome brunette doctor who her boss wanted her to give up on "he's trouble."

So onward she went in life. I'll tell you of the two strangest ways we got home [since I basically told you everything else in a nutshell].

A fancy ladder base. A pole to walk on instead of fancy monkey bars to go with the fancy ladder base. A woman, cloaked in dark business clothes carrying a bag gracefully balanced her way to the other side. "How in the world can she do this?" I could only imagine the horrors of her first days of work coming to an end. This thing was a death trap. Could there be no other way home?

And there it was. An even more dangerous design that ran parallel to the pole. Another pole. One with unevenly made plastic disks, all in a variety of colors. "Oh bother. I think I'll take this way instead..."

A steep set of stairs that melded into the marble flooring. The knobbly plastic disks. How could she climb up this? And in a suit no less!?! My, her boyfriend better be worth it. Heck, her home better be luxurious. And this is the most direct route home, it's right across from her work. No one why she took detours.

I never did see inside her home but her boyfriend was a sweet man, sweet and kind to her. 

#n- False Awakening
I 'woke up' and found myself with a very stuffed nose. So I did a bit of massaging in certain vein areas that stimulate blood flow and unstuff the nose. It worked. I  switched sides I was sleeping on and went 'back to sleep.'

I didn't think of doing an RC for some reason, I did them all the other times I woke up. And I only noticed when I woke up in RL that I did have my pillows stacked onto one another instead of my usual sandwich-me position [as they were in the FA]. The reason was because the two 'body pillows' [really normal ones] were too thin. 

#n- Racing Through Times
The yellow house was L-chan's home. The scene, one of the places I used to live at. We chattered away and went outside. Her mom greeted us and some acne creme was in my hands. She asked for it, I gave it to her. L-chan was now in a Sponge Bob suit along with some other friends that lived in Winter Park. I thought of it as strange.

Then Fae, Nico, and I think Dara came out of nowhere in orange suits [the first two] and a brown one, all wearing caps. Now everything starts to become hard to see as a black cap is placed on my head to match them. It keeps getting in my way but I don't think of taking it off. I refuse to wear any Sponge Bob customs though I joked about it. We all walked down another old street. 

L-chan's mom in the front. When she reached a certain point, we all started to race. Pat was there too now. I told him if he didn't run I'd bite him [not seriously though] because I knew he could run fast. He started to run and smelled like sweat. I ran too and was right behind him.

"Well that's encouraging with you right behind me and all," he sarcastically remarked. I shrugged. I was typically too lazy to run but I was fast when I did. L-chan's mom won the race and I woke up.

Dubbed as such because the scenery was where I lived with Sammie and her family. The people are people I've befriended from moving out of Sammie's place and living in town. Two from elementary-now the rest from middle/high school-now. It was pleasant. No idea what it could mean though.

On a Positive note Meggy, I haven't had school dreams since my last post! [I hope I didn't just jinx myself] These dreams last night were strange but left me feeling happy when I woke up, it was all a positive experience in those dreams.

----------


## NeAvO

Unlucky about the FA, I get so annoyed at those, oh well maybe you can do a RC next time.

I liked the stalker dream  :tongue2:  very...unusual  ::D:

----------


## EmilySian

ooo I hate false awakenings! They really annoy me. The racing through time dream sounds pretty kl.... :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I like my false awakenings until I wake up and realize that they are just dreams. But they are good FAs so I don't get mad lol.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

My dream recall was in the pits last night... Maybe because I stayed up so late shopping for souvenirs for my family in Germany, oh well, two decent dreams, and one so weird I really wouldn't like to remember it [though it does link up to a few other weird ones I've had this year]

#1 Dictatorship! Hurray!
Yeah... this dream actually, to my surprise, included Oneironaught in it. The world is a merry place. Until a dictator comes a long while you're in the bathroom to declare "Join me or you will have limited time on the surface, etc., restriction, restriction, blah, blah, blah" He was a guy in a green bathrobe. So yeah...

I went under the alias of Haruhi [for some reason] and GH was the computer wiz. Three times we tried to get close to him and rebel, only once did we nearly succeed. And that time was on accident. 

I was in a waiting room with a bunch of other people, a shiny golden stone was on the floor. Add me plus shiny equals grab and keep. The guy in the green robe came in and asked who grabbed the stone [no one else noticed it but me]. I happily raised my arm, blissfully unaware until a bit later that he's my enemy. I go from jovial smile to apparent glare on point of realization. I tried to throw the stone at him but with my aim ad luck, it hit the wall behind him then ricocheted. 

He was knew I looked familiar but didn't recognize me as a rebel. So GH had to hack into an elevator shaft to get one to save me from a possible doom once he realized I'm a rebel. GH, with a laptop, came and dragged me out into the elevator shaft.

I can't remember the other attempt, but I know we were trying and it failed miserably. The last attempt... we sneaked into a future meeting room and were trying to do something to sabotage it. We here foot steps and GH hides under a table, I try to shrink myself out of sight. The guy in the green robe finds us and just laughs and smirks at me [yucky].

I needed to go to the bathroom? Well, it did start off with me in one...

#2 Something I need to Remember
Focusing on the first dream made me forget this one, I hope I'll remember it before the end of the day...  :Eek:  I can't even vaguely imagine what this dream was


FAs are no for me, even though I RC whenever I wake up, it seems that it doesn't carry over to a FA [and I doubt I'd remember if I can't remember to do an RC I must be dreaming]. But yeah, mine are always short and nothing grand or anything to feel happy about when I realize in the morning that was a dream [though it's not too bad to have an FA].

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I was hoing GH was the dictator. Lol.

----------


## The Cusp

A dictator in a green bathrobe?  I guess he can do whatever he wants.

You went all secret agent style there.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Yeah... this dream ... included Oneironaught in it. The world is a merry place.



Those two things aren't completely unrelated, you know  :wink2: 





> So GH had to hack into an elevator shaft to get one to save me from a possible doom once he realized I'm a rebel. GH, with a laptop, came and dragged me out into the elevator shaft.



I'm glad my dream self is as caring as I am. But you should know that I'd never leave a freind behind to perish.





> I was hoing GH was the dictator. Lol.



Wait, that wasn't funny. You've been added to the top of my sh!t list.

No, actually, I expected to be portrayed as the evil dictator too. I'm glad Lucidbulbs thinks enough of me to cast me as her dream saviour. I feel so special  ::D: 





> I was hoing GH...



I just noticed your misspelling. I hope that was a typo because, sorry Dear, I don't go that way :p

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I just noticed your misspelling. I hope that was a typo because, sorry Dear, I don't go that way :p



hahaha yes it was a typo. i wouldnt have noticed it if you didnt point it out! lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Lots of dreams, one very strange one... I think I can place that under nightmare.

#1 School fragment
I remembered it clearly when I woke up at 1 [and did a dozen RCs to prevent an FA]. Something about school and my friends.

It's what I get for reading school themed dreams

#2 Nightmare Rapist
It all started because I wouldn't go to work with my dad. He let me out right next to a police car and I walked back to my shelter. It was a firm sturdy home when I left, but now it was a measly shack. It was dark and muggy out. An old guy in grime said a rude comment to me. I retorted. He said some other vulgar things. I flee to my shelter for safety. 

I suspect that he's coming after me [and since it's a dream...] He's in behind the wall next to me. I scream and stick a needle in him. He's nude but the wall covered everything. I somehow escape after screaming rape several times.

I try to tell someone, but they don't seem to care [which only added to my horror]. I try telling more people so they can get the guy arrested, they don't care, the even _say it!_ The guy's within my line of vision and I point him out, the needle's even still in him. 

I give up and teleport off to my friends. The guy no longer plagued me and I was with my friends I told them about it and they're all "How could they not care! They're such idiots" Lisa says, "He could have hurt you." My other friends comfort me too. Then I wake up very freaked out [second time I've had a rape oriented dream and this is the first one to scare me] 

I'm not scared of this one time dream anymore, I resolved it all in the next dream, didn't remember that it was a dream but remembered what to do if I'm in a situation vaguely like that again. This is probably what I get for commenting that if someone says "rape me" it's not really rape [ it's a lyric in a rock song]

#3 Meandering Through a Square
My whole dream contained me and lots of other DCs running around a square filled with shops, restaurants, etc. It was sunny and bright and I was helping out some important person. Near the end of the dream I remember the dream from before as I come up to my home door [in the square]. Lots of the DCs are still with me so I feel comforted and not at risk of a repeat. I continually tell myself that it won't happen again as I stick a dollar bill through my door [that's the lock for some reason], after trying with a $10 and two $1s that it shredded, I'm in and wake up feeling calm and no longer scared. 

It's good when you can fix up those issues soon after they were made

#4 High School in Reverse
I'm in school and instead of taking my usual classes, I'm stuck with some teacher who's teaching 10 year old first year students "english." He reminded me of Mr. Lowe, a tall and [unfortunately for the single him] hot guy who half the 7th grade female population crushed on [it must have been scary for him... poor guy]. This similar version was more grumpy and stern faced than the happy one my friends used to rave about. 

So me and a guy who likes to build things are stuck there for the day, figuring out what a cosmo cannon is. I figured out it was a cannon that was built for cliffs to shoot cannon balls from afar to hit those below. Not really into all this, I just colored up a post in crayons for it. I didn't realize until the next day this 'assignment' was a project. So... I hid my cruddy piece of work while the other guy showed off his catapult 'cannon.' 

We plan to launch stuff with it, even an intricately decorated paper ball that the teacher could care less that a student spent forever on if it broke. I fetched the vodka and asked if these were even legal in school, he didn't respond. I take it as a no. Before we started to use the catapult, he asked who's class was next door making all the racket. It was my history class singing a Yiddish song.

We launched stuff, they broke. Next we had to build wings for the next day and I asked if I could bring in my cannon thing tomorrow, regardless of the grade deduction. He didn't care. So I woke up partially stressed on one, building wings, and two, redoing my junk work.

Who knows what triggered this... maybe me wondering about what type of bag I should buy to use this school year since I'm getting a G hall locker no matter if it ends up in the Senior area [though then it'd be away from my classes  :Sad: ]

Haha, yes GH, you're on the good guy list... though, I do wonder how a dream would be with you as th enemy. Very amusing I suppose.

And yeah, my dictator guy was a strange one, he's all macho and hairy and in an almost pastel green robe! Very strange... And I don't think it was all so secret agent-y, I let myself get caught in the hands of that dictator twice [and the first time was all for one shiny stone... how sad]

----------


## The Cusp

Vodka and Catapults, my kind of class!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I'll start from that date, working both back wards and for wards since it's the first travel post in my DJ [1 out of 2... that's a really lazy child... then again, I had to lock my Kuya out since he's the only one who wanted to what it was who could read English].

Dreams before 07.23.07 without dates-

Jouri was pushing me around to a point where I was getting annoyed. So I decide to quit beating around the bush and straight out make him stop. 

He's my rough, 3 year old cousin who by nature is not mean but just... rough, he loves attention and may seem like a trouble maker in his efforts to receive that attention. And yes, he can beat you up... he's strong for a little tyke. This was a rather straight-forward dream on how to deal with my solely Deutsch speaking cousin.

I was at a 100 level hotel. The fancy old European influenced building had icy marble floors. The stuff inside the building gave off the icy, stiff blasé vibes to it but I felt warm in there anyways. I took the Gothic styled bronze elevator up to floor 98 to collect jeweled eggs and other strange but luxurious gifts that I loved. I walked up to floor 99 and did the same. 

On each of these floors, there were strange things, odd looking creatures and interesting people who I appeared to be close to. I leave the hotel, finding myself at some sort of odd Church camp with my Kuya. The pastor there criticized him for, I think for not practicing abstinence. Kuya was in shock and I left him to do a strange obstacle course with a guy. 

We couldn't get anything done until the pastor yelled at us "You have to work together, teamwork people! You can't do everything alone" and we got everything done. I went back to the hotel and woke up.

Lots of personal meanings in this dream but as to my Kuya being criticized, I think that was influenced from him asking me if I've had sex yet and his shocked expression when I said no. We may be close but we're not alike on quite a bit of things. Which it's sort of surprising that we get along so well since there's a 10 year age gap. But then again, he's really childish in ways for a 25 year old.  

It's the start of school again. We're in a Gothic styled library. It's English class taught by my gifted history teacher from 7th/8th grade. I'm sort of zoned out and when I zone back in it's to request to play the part of Momo in the play. Everyone looks at me weird like I'm not suited to be Momo. It goes 3rd POV for a bit and you see me, oddly enough, in a black Lolita Goth dress. 

Back to 1st POV, we leave the library and find ourselves in a mall. It's dark, dreary, and Gothic [I speak of architecture the majority of the time I say Gothic, I use Goth for the modern day stuff]. I figure out what's wrong as an angel lifts me up into the air a few feet off the ground. They explain that we are in danger and tell me we shouldn't leave the library. No one else sees them but they do see the flour/sugar powder textured white powder that is falling onto the ground from nowhere.

Many don't heed my word [I'm now in normal clothes] and are being brainwashed outside. It's flooded out there and demons are pulling all the strings. I and a few others hope onto a boat that flies up and outside, safely away from the demons. You see angels fighting and swooping down to try to save people. A girl floating in mid air is trying to remain calm and feed the zombie people stir fry from a small bowl, endlessly dishing out impossible amounts of food. All to try to stay alive until we can save her. Trust me, I wake up very confused.

Maybe I watched too much Constantine type movies that day?

The actual 07.23.07 Dream-

There was a lot that happened before this, but this long long dream and my bad recall has made it that you find yourselves here, where I am in a mall, gaping at a friend's café. I long to open one up myself but I take care of my friend first. See, before then it was open. But currently, I found it shut down. I felt guilty for some reason, I think I helped him choose the location. 

So, even if he didn't want it, he was to receive my help. We change the color scheme to cool colors. He's happier now, confident in his café. Me? I'm too busy searching for a matching colored pillow for his renovated café. It was all that would be needed to finish off this revived coffee shop. Not able to find one inside, I leave via back door to search for one.

Inhuman in appearance and nature, gruesome people chased after me. To lose them, I took up two different disguises. One as a man, the other, a woman. They weren't that dumb it appears, they managed to catch me and tied me up. I spat words at them as they prepared the cross that they would impale/pound into my face. It was a nice silver one of Irish design. 

And what do I do now? Well... tied up and staring right into death, nothing. Absolutely nothing. And for that, I win myself a prince. Well, a teacher with brown hair and piercing eyes. He saved me and I learn that he's a teacher at University High. In need of a job, and crushing on this guy [go figure, it's always either an action or crush/romance dream lately], I take up a teaching position there.

3rd POV flashbacks of a school with lychee trees make me think of how they'd never have to worry about going hungry, there's always at least a lychee to rely on.

It's the next day and [still in 3rd POV] I go to an Asian market to buy my lunch. I wasn't alone. A small... friend, possibly fairy creature was flying about with me. I stumbled upon nostalgic good that brought back RL memories as I stuffed them into my basket [my beloved choco-pandas, how I miss you so]. I came to the lunch area where everything was in the fridge on a green Styrofoam tray.  It was either two bananas, or a banana and salmon sushi. I grumbled over the bananas, and my friend just hushed me. I chose the latter of the two.

While still shopping, I noticed the price for a possible gift for a friend 6.50, I wasn't sure whether it was in euros or dollars so I asked the cashier, she said euros. I ended up not getting it.

After taking a Splash mountain drop to a log that I had to jump off of to reach school grounds I met my hero. He told me we'd eat the school lunch together since it's one of the few schools that serve a good lunch. I was heart-broken that I couldn't eat my meal, the thing I looked forward to more than even him.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

The Things We Do... 
I remember school... it was possibly college where many students lived in the dorms. I went shopping and found a $8.25 item for $7.50. I liked it. I wanted it. I went to the sales rep, she wanted me to talk to her boss.

I went to his 'office' to find not the boss but a 7-8 year old boy who sized me up before allowing me to go on further. In another room I found their boss. Pale skin, short chocolate hair, dark voids. Age? Maybe 19-23. He did look young. He sat in a leather chair. Though I didn't expect it, I met his 5-6 year old daughter. A female version of him with the major difference of long ponytails. 

Suddenly, I'm back at school. A close friend slash rival was despairing in front of me. Somehow it was my fault for her needing to go see the principal the same time she needed to move out of her dorm. I would have happily agreed if it weren't for my dilemma.

The issue? I needed to see that boss again and watch his child [he was a single parent, his wife is dead]. I mysteriously manage to help my friend and make it to the rendezvous point on time. I didn't watch his child. Instead, I said a speech for him. Then he wanted me to do ballet. So, in a white ballerina outfit, I danced. 

A friend or adviser of his, way up in the stands where they were watching from above, asked him something. His response- "It's be perfect if she cried." Without any explainable reason other than he wanted me to, I cried. Then I woke feeling content and slightly sleepy.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yay! I'm now at today's dream [I didn't dream anything worth posting the day before]

A Demon's Chase
I'm with Mishie and some other Middle Eastern class mates [I don't have classes with them at all]. We're outside, it's muggy, and I just didn't want to be there. I'm not alone even though all the people I am acquaintanced to are standing near something far from me. It's a guy, he gives off those hard core bad cool guy vibes. 

He's whispering something to me. I try not to talk to him. He asks me something and I instead say "stay away from that pagan circle spell" once I realized that the thing they were standing by was indeed something like that.

We all end up in a room with a couch, coffee table, and a green duffel bag. I open the bag to find skittles and eat a blue one. The guy from before is back, and he's still talking to me. I go so far as to try to run from him. It doesn't work. No matter where I go he's there. I discover that he's a demon. He even showed me his black wings frozen by a strange crystal-like liquid that is both smooth and clear and frosted over on the wings. It made them glimmer like an oily rainbow.

As of now I'm kidnapped by him, in Hell, which didn't look different from normal life, it was just devoid of people, and looked totally deserted. He's still talking to me, things I can't remember, I focused more on the fact that his lips were grazing my ears. It was slightly uncomfortable, otherwise I was unfazed [I already accepted the hostage fact, I mean, he was everywhere I went]. I do the same once [the ear thing] and run off. Every time I try to run off he still manages to catch me. 

He doesn't do anything more than grab me and hold me close to him. No chains. No ties. It was only the slightest bit odd to me. I run off once and find him in the middle of a deserted stone road, I see a strange design in blue ink on paper and recognize it as a protection spell. The design was a simple looking but complex to recreate mass of a diagonal infinity symbol with a teardrop shape in the upper left curve on the top half and another on the bottom right curve on the lower half and a bunch of swirls in the rest of the infinity loops. He admitted what I had suspected. Frozen wings = weaker demon. I don't know what it had to do with me but he being a high ranking demon was currently being highly sought after. Though... there was no fighting that occurred in the dream unless it happened while I was trying to escape. I wake up coguching... stupid smoke allergies.

I have no knowledge of those sort of things so my mind must have one crazy imagination

EDIT- I finally made a picture of the symbol, but it wa so log ago I couldn't remember the swirl postions so that's like a goner... [Not as fancy and as tapered as in dream though]

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey Lucidbulbs--Welcome back!

 :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Thanks a lot TS! It was fun in Deutschland but it's nice to be back home too.

Dream fragment-
[I knew it all before I woke up but then my mind just blanked out, here's just what I remember a the moment] There were bananas in a bowl. They looked nice and I wanted one. But, I didn't go for it because I knew I had to help finish up the bananas we had at home.

...The only thing that I can think of to influence that fragment are "the bananas we have at home."

----------


## The Cusp

Good to have you back Lucidbulbs.  Have any pictures from your trip?

I was trying to picture the shape of your protection spell.  Did you mean something like this?

----------


## NeAvO

Welcome back miss Bulbs, thought you left this place.

I was ready to send out the search party.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

::hug::  Aww, poor NeAvO, sorry I went missing on you guys. I was near a computer while in Germany, so close to using it too, but my cousins always dragged me away from it or forced me to watch Invader Zim [which to my horror made me forget about using the internet... I just really enjoyed that show while it was on... though, that just further proves how twisted I was/am, I must have been about 9 when I watched it]. 

I have plenty, I thought altogether my family only took 1,000, but it turns out to be 3,000 O.o I guess that's what you get when one of your cousins is does photography as a hobby and you have a scenery happy me. I'll be sure to have some pictures up around Monday since I won't be able to use a computer with the pictures til then.

Yeah, the swirls in the infinity shaped spell looked like that. I'm really bad with explaining it... here, let me see... if you imagine the infinity symbol on a clock, the top part would touch between 10 and 11, the bottom, 4 and 5 with the teardrops landing more of on the higher numbers area [5&11] that connected to the slanted infinity on that side.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yay and Boo! This month's almost over! New slate for my dream counter [a personal affair in my written DJ] and one step closer to school. So many things to do, literally so little time.

Dream fragment- I was looking into a red moon as the clouds tried to shield it from me. And at the moment it matches how I'm feeling

I was reading something about a tangerine colored sun. As for the bad mood, I've lost something important. An unnamed story of mine I wrote in my turquoise notebook. I pray it's either in the apartment or in one of my aunt's homes in Germany... that story in there... I doubt I'll be able to encase those emotions in the right words just right again... it took many nights and redos to get me that far... [sorry for the rant but it's a serious hobby for me... the writing, not ranting]

Dream #1-
It's blurry now but it was something about school bad food that I was so hungry and willing to eat, and me being in there for some reason, it was a school for Spanish speaking students and I only understood half of everything. I kept begging the dean to let me back into my own school, but I had to meet certain requirements... big blank section of forgotten stuff and then it went straight into the next dream



Eddie Murphy's Debut-
It was a first for me. I slid down the PIPL slide to find a large African American woman and Eddie Murphy there. I had to escort them back to where I had just come from! The long tour of poisonous and dangerous animals and creatures. It wasn't my favorite thing for me to do, being an important person in that dream who wasn't regarded as important as a Queen MIA or something, more like a celebrity who was good at keeping fans from recognizing me... 

But regardless, I led them back though the dark, but not creepy rooms. The wooden pathways and hand rails I used to both guide them back and keep them safe from the poisonous reptiles and amphibians on the ground and rails. Lots of slick ones, all with black, a lot of blue, red, and orange ones there. It reminded me of walking around trails in Florida since wooden paths were made to travel over swamps and marshes.

We got to the blue walled entrance when Eddie said he forgot something. We couldn't use the yellow tube PISP slide [next to the yellow tube PIPL slide] because they had no authority to. [See, you could use it to get from Point A to Point B and vice versa if you use a certain slide or use on near Point A or B to get to A or B but they need certain things for that] So I raced them back to the end of the thing where Eddie Murphy fell and a compact of gloss saying "Eddie Murphy's makeup" slid near me. I read it again and it said "The true Eddie Murphy's makeup" but i ignored it, too shocked that the famous man wore makeup.

This here, my friends, is a rare time when words changed on me and I didn't become lucid [and then the words would stabilize and continue existing just fine]. Inspired by too much talking at the beach of health and me always thinking about the toxic barbs on sting rays...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Gone.

----------


## Hazel

Great pics! ^_^

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Thanks Weelilhazel, but my Kuya's pictures are way better [since it's a serious hobby of his that he's really good at]

Out of the 10-11 hours I slept, I only remember 1 dream... Now for me, that's a bad sign, well, more of that I shouldn't sleep in... I remembered another dream earlier but the dream I remember now was much bigger and longer than the other one.

Racing to Nowheres
It all started out with my real dad. We were going off together in the rain to somewhere. I asked if he was a respiratory therapist, he said yes. So we took another route that flung us up through the cool, moist air several times and hit first red, then white balloons. I told him that it was a short cut for all respiratory therapists.

We went separate ways in a flooded city [one of these supposed to be flooded ones] at the water fountain. I met up with a dream friend/rival and we raced through the city to a point with a mesh and clear plastic wall. We were told to wait but other rivalry caused us to rip a giant rectangle in the wall. 

It blurs and we end up at some place in the city with wheat being cut indoors and a woman almost cutting up her leg for getting too close to it. We were close to the end of our race. We went out to that place we ripped a hole in the wall to find lots of pink moving toys [unicorns, bears, etc.] we expected little kids... not this. So, after knocking out about half of them, we went back as temporary team mates. 

He threw on a blue bath robe. I, a black one. Then we began to reformulate our plans. Someone hinted to us that citrus would help. So we began reading ingredient labels to various soaps and shampoos. None with citrus... We finally settled with cucumber and paid $15 for it and a nonexistent messenger...

Then we went back out there. But alas, all the creatures on that floor were gone. We climbed up to another floor and sensed something dark and powerful heading our way, a green reptile of sorts perhaps? I don't know... I don't think I got the chance to know.

The beginning of this dream was influenced by my father's and step mother's trip to Kansas to visit friends from what seems to me as another life. They were in Arkansas when I got his call [where my best friend should have been but every thing's been fixed] and I remember praying for their safety before bed so yeah... all the rest was just whatever random stuff you get on a normal day.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wah! The month's already gone! And as school inches closer to form reality, my heart weeps. Both in joy and sadness, all to form these odd linking dreams of 3.

Schooling near School-
All I remember was that we weren't at school yet, but it was dark and spooky out. I saw the school parking lot before I woke up and re-entered the dream.

Schooling in the Strange-lands-
This one had loads of dream signs in it. I had left the office building of the school where I had been chatting in a hippie bus with a bunch of classmates. My Kuya came about and showed me the castle level in where we dance, take tests, and eat in. It was next to the bridge we were on behind a parking lot and different building that contained Pat and lots of other school mates. I remember jabbing him in the side over a comment he made and noticed that the sun was setting. Though, most of the sky had been covered in night, a small bit around the sun [illogically so] was orange and pink. 

Schooling at the Mall-
I awaken and fall back asleep. We took the hippie bus to the mall to be taught there by teachers who never showed up. So we run around the mall, my classmates and I, looking at things to buy. A few times I hear my rock music from real life and realize that I have to wake up soon, so instead of spending the rest of the dream being lucid and having fun, I continue looking around the mall.

My dreams were practically begging me to be lucid! They threw in a lot of signs and I even acknowledged a few but still no lucid! I've got to get back into the RC habit.

Edit- I finally had my scanner fixed so here's the picture of the creature in Dream two of this post: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...one#post453762

----------


## The Cusp

How cute!   

I'm getting a scanner as well this week!

----------


## NeAvO

Hey Miss Bulbs, nice photos, I also saw the ones in post your picture, looks like you had fun.

Also nice drawing of the dream thing.

Cool re entering a dream is really amazing. I like how that just happens, especially if the dream is really cool and you miss the end  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaught

I'm glad you posted the link to this dream along with the picture you drew because, somehow, I completely missed it the first time around:





> That really disturbed me. Then I was puzzled. My dad was gone but Oneironaught was in his place, as real as could be. And man GH, you looked pissed. I mean, I couldn't blame you, you were standing next to a pedophile, he certainly wasn't devout to say the least... Something about "Family respect" or "responsibility" popped out near you in white letters.
> 
> You knock some sense into him, I didn't really focus on how, I was too busy staring outside a window to really pay attention.







> His new neighbors are a giant goldfish from the commercials [the food, not the fish that Tarrant was] and the pedophile man. The pedophile man feeds in some scary subliminal messages that make GH temporarily appear and rob him or all his scary stuff [the explicit games and movies, etc.]. So yeah, GH you're my hero



I can't believe I missed this entry. I almost feel bad now. Though I must say the context is a bit disturbing, I'm glad I was there to help you out. I'm also glad I was on the right team.

And I'm no hero. I'm just a DC trying to do the right thing. My dream self puts his pants on three legs at a time, just like every one else  ::D:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, yeah... that night with that cute raccoon-thing... that was one heck of a night. 

And GH, you may not be a hero, but you always seem to turn up on the right side doing the right things so that's close enough to a hero.

Yeah  :smiley:  I loved my time there. The only things I couldn't stand were brought up in last night's [shortly] lucid dream. As for dream re-entering, it;s one thing I miss about attempting WBTBs... I might actually try to do some the rest of this summer, just for re-entering's sake [it truly is great when you miss the ending and can re-enter to catch it]


Man Woman hunt-
This was a wonderful dream... well, at first. I find myself in a church built in the form of a giant cross. Polished stone floors and warm wood walls made it the perfectly comfortable church for people. It did come with quirks though... Like, say a holy water lake in front of the confessionals and just maybe a subway station at the end of the East and West pieces of the building!

I came with someone but they left me at the center of the church. So I skipped around to get a good look at the layout. Now here's the best part people, just like this I became lucid- Skip. Skip. Skip "This looks like a wonderful lucid dream... It must be one then," I thought. 

Now lucid, I stopped skipping and began to walk up to the dark holy water and confessional room. The details were so life like that I spent my time focusing on them [I should have done an RC so that I'd use some nice dream control too, and maybe do what NeeNee did and play with fire]. The plants in that room were cool and comforting. They reminded me of my mother's rosary beads for some reason. I walked up to the wall that divided lake from land and saw the two lights that showed that confessionals were open. 

I sensed something wrong and the lights went out. I saw a vision of a girl who was shoved into the water and drowned. A murderer was nearby. He had a gun. I silently and speedily made my way out of the room to a subway station.

I hooked arms with my younger German aunt who was near some mysterious guy. They told me to quit sliding and walk normally if you want to come out of it alive. So I did, and as we wandered off to another subway, I noticed many things. Like the Harry Potter book I had yet to read in a bookstore window. A vague, angry memory of my aunt's husband buying a KFC lunch for only him and his son... nothing for his step-daughter and wife. 

My emotions kept me busy until we reached the destination. The subway that came was empty and three out of the four people with me went after inspecting it. I sensed if I got on I'd be shot. So I stayed with the other killer, the one who told me to walk normally. 

"There's still time for you to get on," he said as the train began to disappear from my view.

I didn't take the risk, I knew that my hunter was still after me. So I followed my other potential killer to a bench were we chatted. I asked why he killed the last girl if he didn't want to. "It's part of my job." He gave his laptop to play games on that I beat within seconds. They were easy puzzled games... well, I'm very intuitive in those games and get them done fast...

He was impressed. Another DC came up to us and he seemed to know me. 
"I don't want to kill you but I'm going to have to try," my potential killer remarked. It seems that I had grown on him.

The other DC sat next to me, "Well, you want to try to kill her, I want to keep her safe." He hinted off that a plan could be formed. They talked in hushed voices, my hunter was nearby. 

I picked up the laptop and noticed a game version of "Hit man-ing" it contained cute little pandas and creatures you could be [you as in the target] I tried to find on with good stats, but all looked rather poor.

Potential killer turned friend received a call from my hunter, we were now in my room that overlooked the subway station [gray plastic flooring and blue painted walls], it was all bleak and dreary looking. I ducked out of the window's shooting range right under the sill in case he wanted to get me quick. The dream died out before I could figure out my fate.

Shortly After... 
There are certain things I did/watched when young that still haunt my dreams time to time. Digimon was one of them. So, you find me, just sitting around on a floating island being called forth by those creatures to come with them for a picnic near a shrub. I didn't want to go, but one ended up dragging me there.

Another chased after dream... sponsored by "Chats about Church," "Rosary Info Line," and the great "My Uncle's an @$$hole 101." Yeah... we talked about all those things before bed and go figure they incorporate themselves into my dream. And as for the other short dream, that's what I get for being such a little Digimon fan as a 7 year old, though, I still don't understand why I rarely become lucid off that sign and I'll be lucid off of a Church sign...

And kudos Cusp! I can't live without my scanner [it's also saved my hide on school work]! I hope you get one that you'll love.

----------


## Hazel

Wow, that was a very interesting dream! It's odd how the dream went from feeling very peaceful, to a feeling of fear. It seems very mysterious.

----------


## The Cusp

WHoah! Big chase that started off in a cross shaped church.

Did I ever mention to you that the cross is just a flattened cube?   WHich is ofter associated with consciousness. Just mention it becasue that's where you got lucid.

Getting lucid is maybe like realizing there are actually TWO different cubes in the following image?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow... Cusp, you lost me on the cross=cube thing but I think I get it hehehe...  ::ghosttown::  But that's interesting, is that on a sacred geometry basis that the cube symbolizes the consciousness?





> It's odd how the dream went from feeling very peaceful, to a feeling of fear.



 I don't normally have dreams where I 'feel' scared or fearful [even if in scary situations] but this was one where I was indeed scared... The only thing that keeps those feelings IRL when I type them up is fear of going back to a dream phase in my life where all my dreams were very dark and much more horrific/scary than that... 

Dream #1- Forgotten...

FA of the Obvious
Another FA... they seem to typically occur when I expect to wake up in the middle of the night, though even then they're not too common. This time I was turning off my alarm ahead of time for an attempted WBTB...

So what's the obvious part? I turned off the alarm before I went to bed that night deciding not to do a WBTB! 

Oh How I Love to Frustration-
The name, in essence, captures my general mood. My family and their friends were all moving food up a hill to their place to party. And boy, as much as I tried to help, they would stop me or have beat me to it. So as I took as mini parachute to float up the hill [it was a windy day], my parent's friends even beat me to it!

I was almost abhorring my day by then. Rare for me to have over a small matter in RL, rarer in a dream where I'm usually tepid or a happy pup. I climbed up the hill and went into the house. I met many classmates. One classmate I didn't like was there. I'd tried to have been nice to him in the past but that didn't work out. And his hygiene makes a hobo look sterilized. 

So, I went out into a food line where people kept cutting me. I tried to stand up for myself and an elderly woman yelled at me. I tried to ensure I wouldn't be cut again and a girl around my age cut me. Before I could explain it to her she was hissing and arguing with me. I kept my remark nice and short, grabbed some rice, and we both apologized. We were both frustrated and defensive at that moment. We became friends and Pat re-emerged from the crowd. 

I found myself working in the house converted restaurant. I was in the break room with my apron still attached. Some guests who weren't supposed to be in there were having a heart shaped feast. Everything had a heart to it. Even the coffee. Rather than kick them out, I joined them, pouting because I felt I should have brought flan.

We made idle chit-chat. They ran off... all because they realized I was an employee there. So I chased after them. I thought about jumping through the caf&#233; area to get them, but I didn't want to bother the guests. There was an emergency escape door. But this wasn't that type of emergency... So I ran around the caf&#233; area to go get them... Then I woke up... 

Maybe this is how my dreams want to vent up whatever pent up frustrations I have? I can say though, I do tend to pick up others emotions so maybe it's a release of the frustrations my parents were having over booking a flight for a friend...

----------


## The Cusp

Cross= Cube.  Christianity sprang from Judasim, the the jewish star of David is a star tetrahedron, both platonic solids.  What's up with that?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Cross= Cube. Christianity sprang from Judasim, the the jewish star of David is a star tetrahedron, both platonic solids. What's up with that?



Haha! I get it now [for some reason I thought you mean to literally flatten it out like press on it or something... Oh dear, my blonde side is coming out again... and FYI, I do have some blonde hair...]

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I got what I'd call minimal sleep [6 hours]... right when I was almost asleep either my HS woke me up or my something in my house was loud... Lots of dreams though

Dance Show
A short show of three guys dancing around in sync singing something about their sexuality... Well, the first and last ones, the middle one just kept quiet. I started hearing some loud Be-Bo-ing and woke up... maybe it was just a change of music in the dream?

The Tragic Life Tree
There were two distinct things starting off the dream. The deep blue water. The Life Tree in the center of it all. The blue walls matched the water perfectly. 

Organization began to come about. Dark rails, a metal net in the water, a sewer system of sorts for the streams of water. I witnessed its works myself. A large puffy koi/goldfish was swimming blissfully. I said something to it and the tree went to work. It's time reversed. The tree's unseen currents took it back, it's time with it. The palm sized fish was sucked back up in the tree from a high up branch.

Moments later, the branch, dry as could be, released one large drop of water, the fish was reborn. It swam by me through a sewer stream. [FYI, all the water in this dream is clean]

But I had to remember I wasn't alone. I went through the maze of paths in the walls while an ally, a DC purple cat girl, carefully and quickly jumped to and fro. She had to make painstaking decisions. Some spots she had to land on required quick pre-planning unless she wanted the electric needles to dig into the skin. The gold needles cut through the air. 

One hit. Three hit. Five hit. She was down. In mid jump she dove straight down before she lost control. I cringed. How could she willingly do that? She knew as well as I. The metal net that separated the fish from me... She would surely hit it. She fell. Hit the water. Yet no bone breaking, no blood bath. She was engulfed by the water.

By then I found my way out, but... I was close to where I started. A man apart of those who attacked my pal just sat numbly... His friend, the fish, was reborn, and his comrades just sent someone to their doom.

 My feet were in the water. The fish swam  by and I noticed a drop of sorts. The force of the stream's waterfall was enough to even suck me in. I was taken to the outside world. It was slowly filling up with water out there too.

I made it my goal to go back to that tree but when i went back in the Life Tree and everything in there was gone. A train station was there instead and many many kids were running about. I hung out back outside with three of the 20 people I had to round up to go home. We sat on a playground type building covered by a dome. I looked out and recalled what it was like last time I was there. Me and some close family, wandered around the place, before it was flooded with water like now. The water even filled the steep valley to match up with the ground level. The three asked me a few things and I decided we should go. 

We took a path under the railway to avoid the constant onslaught of speeding trains. When I got to my dad... I discovered two of the three kids had turned into different ones... Not the ones we were looking for... So my quest continued while I made sure of avoiding the sewer streams that'd suck me away...

Game Demo
It was a short dream where I watched a sort of commercial for a book or movie I had watched/read in that dream... I liked the idea of how you had to fit over 5000 kids in order into a crate held up in a rope net. I didn't like the idea that they had to be quiet and still if they didn't want the giant gorilla to eat them alive.

Lucid Demo
Lucid the very moment I entered this short dream! I got busy trying to fulfill a current desire. Have a blue haired werewolf in my dream. So, using a form of summoning I normally didn't use, summoning someone right in front of my eyes, I gave it a shot. 

The first time I didn't focus so I ended up summoning Demo... He wasn't too happy when I told him I didn't need him [I wanted him there but didn't need him for anything more than the sake of being there]. But, the mafia man merely let out a "Pshaw" and sat down on a fancy chair on my half of the place... The place I was summoning them was totally white and barren. He fooled around with his black gun the rest of the dream.

Second attempt. I summoned a silver haired guy with green eyes. Not even remotely close to what I was aiming for! Though, I do have to say... he did remind me of Yazoo from FFVII. He just stood there all happy until I told him he's not what I wanted either. He stayed on the white half, waiting for my next move.

Third attempt. More like what I was aiming for, wrong hair color [silver] but right eye color [silver]. All I wanted was to summon a certain blue haired werewolf from a story and interrogate him! Obviously... if I had any sense... I'd have done it the way I was better at, not the way I'm only good at 50% of the time. I then had to wake up... Oh well, maybe next time.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Lol! Interrogate a blue-haired werewolf, i don't know whats funnier, the fact that it was blue or the fact that it may of had the ability to talk!  ::D:  

In the Dance show were these guys gay by any chance? Haha!

Some funny dreams i must admit, your recall is very very good considering you remembered all that in 6 hours or so of sleep, i envy you, i wish i could remember more, for me i just seem to remember three odd dreams that are extremely vivid and hava a long storyline that is always scrambled when i try to put it together. 

I always enjoy reading your dreams though since mine always seem to be about the most random of things i would never dream of doing, well thats ironic since i did dream about them. My mind is screwed up, ah well! Keep on posting the funny stuff  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

I love how your dreams are often complete fantasy worlds, so so much fantastic detail.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Two dreams, I know they were two but where one ends and another begins is out there... somewhere...

Sleep Over
I was at my friend, L-chan's, house sleeping over. L-chan left me in a room with three beds, all with downy sheets. It was cool in the room so I went to the rose quartz colored one. I fall asleep and wake up to find L-chan's mom there. I leave and look for L-chan, but all I find are her two brothers from Arkansas. I try to get them to help me but to no avail...

I haven't seen them in a long time, her brothers, and they'll be there while I'm there tonight [I can't stay as long as L-chan and I'd like, they need family bonding time since it really is hard to get them]. I think I had trouble with them in the dream because we argue a lot and I can't stand her older brother's complaining about leaving his life in Arkansas...

The Weird World
I was so lost in this dream. Wondering around bright rooms with total dream control and no lucidity, I was one lost soul. Lots of open windows that brought in warm toned light. Bright walls. White tiled floors. Now that I think of it, maybe it was a dream asylum? [I've been reading a bit too avidly one  sort of horrific asylum story with ghosts, killers, lots of blood, and a bunch of talented people, though the scenery's totally opposite of this] 

So, wandering around, I find a classmate I'm not too close with. Somewhere along the lines I've been made her slave and run about trying to free myself from that title. It's still all bright looking and I never find my way outside since the windows are too full of light to show anything more. Though I did run past a few trees and plants here and there. I met another DC who was similar to me in dream control and situation, though neither of us thought of using the control to break free, I used it to dart from my 'master' and float about. 

I woke up right when we managed to find a dull, darker room with a normal window we spider climbed out of.

Me, probably not wanting to go back to school and face are tight knit 'family' full of drama, friendship, and friend/rival competitions we cause all from being stuck in a very dog-eat-dog-like place.





> I love how your dreams are often complete fantasy worlds, so so much fantastic detail.



Haha, you guys are great. But yeah, I think at times my overactive imagination is what prevents me from having more 'normal' dreams. The closest I've had to that recently was that one Mafia dream and I don't think that's too normal... That Life Tree though was just amazing, I should have tried to climb it and see where it'd lead me.





> Some funny dreams i must admit, your recall is very very good considering you remembered all that in 6 hours or so of sleep, i envy you, i wish i could remember more...



 You think so? I though my dream recall abandoned me since on vacation I didn't write anything down... Plus I've taken melatonin the past couple of nights.

As for the dancers, they could have been gay, I don't know, the whole Be-Bo-ing startled me awake so I forgot what exactly they were saying but it did have to do with sexuality. Personally, I found the whole dance amusing and could have cared less what they said.

And yes, in my mind, all werewolves should have blue hair [for some reason I find it suiting...]

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I would post my dream from the night before... but I don't remember it... it was fairly long for 3 hours of sleep... On the other hand, here I only have 3 dreams out of 12 hours of sleep... But, I was pretty tired and the last dream was ridiculously strange and long...

Dream views-
I was dreaming about checking my messages on DV... really, that's all it was

Picture Confusion-
I was trying to name a new folder in my photo section of my computer but I struggled to tell whether they were my Kuya's photos or my own...

Definite living proof that I'll never get over my deleted picutres... I hope my Kuya has them in his computer so I can yell at him for keeping me from over 200 photos of art reference! Argh... there are just some things you don't mess with, my art is one of them... 

A Living Character-
At first the POV was 1st POV from a person playing a game's POV. I had a choice to be a guy or girl in this strange town like game. For some reason I chose guy [I normally have one file as one gender, one as the other, just to see if there's really a difference]. My game reset on me. A DC guy told me to be a girl so I did. 

Now, you saw everything 1st POV wide screen style. I was running around this town like mad. For at least ten solid minutes I ran to a book store. I saw that they had every book but the one I wanted [some dream deviation of Eragon]. So I ran a few more blocks and talked to some people before I made it to another bookstore. Now it was normal 1st POV. He had the book I wanted [the last in the series]. I talk to the owner, some guy there, and it's way out of my budget. 

I sprint back to the other bookstore in hopes that they now have it. That's a no-go. So I go back to that one guy's bookstore and notice a giant gold statue of a man. He says it's his brother. Soon after wards he bursts out of the gold and is there in the flesh. They take me and some other DCs someplace via the void in the remnants of the statue. The place we went to, I don't remember too well, I think that there must have been a dragon thee or something but we left fairly quickly. Before we left a guy DC came up to me and told me something I can't remember either... I know I made the brother sad earlier but then cheered him up...

I left the bookstore and ran to a house where I was working as a chef. I served them garlic chicken for lunch XD [my lunch for the day]. After all that garlic and soy sauce I served them sweet-tart type cakes and just so many different desserts. Even a tres leches cake was there! 

A DC guy with dark chocolate hair, a businessman of sorts, who was a son of my boss was in the kitchen with me. We talked about many things, mainly business related.

At some point I asked him, "Why don't you treat me like all the other women you're with? I work just as hard as them, if not harder?" It wasn't an accusing question, just an innocent, curious one. The entire family already had dessert and I was handing him an extra slice of raspberry tart cake while putting away everything else. [Funny thing is, I didn't want any cake because I could taste each one just by looking at the cake... that and, I didn't want any cake]

He thought about it for a bit, before sighing and looking at me. He told me something... I don't remember that either. When we were both leaving the house [it was more of a mansion though...], both of our cell phones were open. Mine was lime green with lemon accents and a little frog dangling on it's side [a cute one]. His was similar but had no frog and more features. He took my phone and gave me his number. I was confused as to why, he didn't answer that question, just sighed and said he had work to do.

After being there, I ran off and met a giant crow. The crow kept me quiet as he told me something [forgotten  ::?: ]. Next thing I know I'm seeing him from 3rd POV in a chicken pot pie factory. The crow was trying to get into a pie, he managed to split into two and go into two pies... 

Then it was his 1st POV as a crust was laid on top. He was baked and flattened twice before being frozen, baked, and flattened again. In 3rd POV he was tossed off of the conveyor belt [both of him]. He was thrown into the fudge section of the factory, where two pot pie guards found him and a few more pies and threw him on the belt again... Then I woke up... I still don't know what to really think of this dream... 

I really, _really_ want to get Eclipse [out today] and a few other books that I doubt I can afford until my mother pays me my money... I doubt $28 will cover me for three books, especially if one's a hard back... darn these habits... If it weren't a book I didn't like, I wouldn't even bother... 

I also forgot a lot of details from the time I woke up 'til now...

----------


## NeAvO

What the hell happened to the title  ::o: 

This now has a completely new vibe, *feels frightened of change and runs away*

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha! I know, wonderful, eh? pj did it for me so if you don't like it, it's not my fault :p

----------


## The Cusp

> After being there, I ran off and met a giant crow. The crow kept me quiet as he told me something [forgotten ]. Next thing I know I'm seeing him from 3rd POV in a chicken pot pie factory. The crow was trying to get into a pie, he managed to split into two and go into two pies...



Lol, that's what I had for dinner tonight.  I thought they tasted funny...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Here's a quick list of what was used to get to sleep last night- warm milk, melatonin, mp3 hypnosis lucid dreaming [the guy had a bad case of coughs], and massage/meditation oil... Yeah... I think that the mp3 might have finally begun to work on me, I had a high clarity, life-like... but that could be from my fish dinner and banana breakfast...

Lucid Fragment-
This was more or less WILD-ed. From the moment someone started to narrate my moments, "So this is a dream eh? Not too special this time around..." I was in a giant cream colored blank space. No defined walls, no defined sky... I'm not even sure if I was standing on the ground... Too bad I didn't think of trying to do the DV bridge task... [but with it being the first REM period of the night, I doubt I'd have enough time]

Sonic-
I was dreaming about sonic and he explained to me while running how coin dashing wasn't as easy as it looked and pointers on how not to die from doing it...

Zratnüss [Verbally it's Srat-urn] Part I-
For once in school, I definitely felt oh so happy. Why? A childhood friend from my home-state had moved to my school... In this dream-life I had memories of him being my first love and doing all sorts of things with him.

Short dark hair, creamy skin, clothing that reminded me of a swordsman in some video games [they were a duller form of the lime green color, looked good too], and a wonderful sword to go with that look.

The whole time he protected me or was just following me around. I wasn't annoyed by it, rather, I was happy. I think I had a crush on him.

I did though, find it interesting how friend from all the way out there managed to get here and at my school no less.

School ended, I left Zratnüss there [though I did call him Zeki a few times in the dream... I wonder why]. I met up with Zoik after asking Irish Pat where Zoik was.

We went to his house... instead of me being dropped off. and they did some very gross things. 
*Spoiler* for _For those eating or with weak stomachs_: 



They rolled up a ball of chocolate and poop together... they played with urinated toilet water while I tried to nap, and when I tried to call for Pat, they [a DC and Zoik] splashed some on me!




After that I managed to find a nice quiet bed and sleep there.

When I woke up the mixed ball was in my bed... Zoik's mom told me to take a shower once I got to the door. So I went back to my bed turned shower. I showered and the ball disintegrated.

I left Zoik's home to find it turned into a fancy sandstone castle. Zratnüss had reappeared. He was now in wine red robes and was a Mage. Good thing too. My parent's friends were busy loading the carriages [though they only used one to carry goods and people]. I wasn't helping and neither was Zratnüss. 

We were standing in the shade created from a mound of dark rock when a chimera of a snake and woman came after me. Thanks to Zratnüss, it was dead in no time at all. Same went with it's legion that followed her. 

Though, not without consequence. Both of us became extremely sensitive to the light. And since it was a bright day out... yeah, you get the picture. Zratnüss focused on the ground and found chimera lens, he stuck on up against his eye and could see fine out of it. I, on the other hand, refused to open my eyes when he tried to stick some in me. The struggle temporarily woke me up.

Zratnüss [Verbally it's Srat-urn] Part II-
As soon as my eyes closed, I woke up in the dream. Zratnüss managed to stick them into my eyes... as much as I didn't want him to. 

So, I headed to the carriages. They were done packing. But, they wouldn't let us ride... I just barely even managed to get them to take our things with them. 

They rode off and Zratnüss led the way. Along the way, a tall man stopped us. "You guys must have traveled far, wouldn't you be so kind as to let my hold your silks for you?"

Zratnüss took care of it. "How about our books instead?" I knew that the books could fly back to us at any time... He made them that way because they _were_ too heavy to carry. The poor guy... His arms must have been aching "That's what you get for trying to con us." Zratnüss said and we walked off some more.

One Full Concert-
At the mall, a DC guy kept following me, and I didn't like it. I tried to lose him, and he tried to give me concert tickets. I didn't like it and didn't want the tickets. 

So he went to my dream mother and gave her a dress, and to my dream father, cigars. They made me go. The Dc guy was gone and my mom was there with her friends. Where the DC guy was there was a bar and a skinny but immensely tall ice cream cup. There was only a few inches of ice cream at the very top and everyone who ate from it had ice cream all over their faces. My mom was the last to do so and the ice cream fell to the bottom.

I went to the rock/metal concert to find wannabe KISS guys playing. They made their entrance and began to eat beside me. We fought over salt. A DC pointed out to me that the back half of the concert had disappeared. The DC girl then did something so we could see our now ghostly comrades.

Later on we learned that it was caused from one of the band guys' laptop and slide show that had too many pictures on it so it took up too much space, somehow making the others invisible. But by then, I could see them just fine...





> Lol, that's what I had for dinner tonight. I thought they tasted funny...



_So that's why_ I didn't get to see the end, lolz.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Lucid Fragment-
> This was more or less WILD-ed. From the moment someone started to narrate my moments, "So this is a dream eh? Not too special this time around..." I was in a giant cream colored blank space. No defined walls, no defined sky... I'm not even sure if I was standing on the ground... Too bad I didn't think of trying to do the DV bridge task... [but with it being the first REM period of the night, I doubt I'd have enough time]



I've only had one successful WILD and your reminded me so much of mine! Except the space I was in wasn't cream colored... it was the black with specs of color you see when you close your eyes. It was like I was litereally inside my head! 






> Zratnüss



Is that really his name? It's such an odd name.

----------


## The Cusp

Zoik is an odd name as well.  Where do you come up with this stuff?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Aside from the miracle of getting to sleep before 2 last night... I had the miracle of waking up at 7! [No really, this summer sleeping in has become a huge issue... if I were to wake up then and rush to school, I'd be late because of traffic and possibly fined for jumping out of the car a block or so before I got there to run to school] Lousy recall last night... I think I was too relaxed.

Summer School- 
A random DC... I think was some off take of Chico, drove me to Oak Ridge High School since it was near his home, ghetto land... [And seriously, you'd never expect it from a rich brat] I saw his house and commented on how normal and Vista-like it was. His car was as big as a monster truck... 

We got to a classroom and Maro-chan was there along with Ronny from school. It was summer school, and we were the only attendants. Oksana was supposed to be there but she was off in Russia for the summer. And the teacher couldn't say her name right for the life of her.

I realized that none of us needed to be there, we had all two years of math credits done and to do extra would screw with Fast Track and Calculus. The teacher began to play a video and mp3 music. So I used my mp3 player as a cell phone and went shopping in some sort of a dream Costco... I found lots of school supplies and chocolate... But I wasn't happy, I think I was waiting for Maro-chan to appear.

War Island-
This was after I woke up and went back to sleep [I remember that much]. I was stuck on an island with a lot of soldiers. It was some sort of battle or war. It felt like I had this dream before, but I can tell you I haven't [see, my dreams like to make it seem either one real and add in false memories, or two, a repeat dream]. The island would normally be a Farmer's Island, happy, simple living, carefree. The camouflaged clouds reflected otherwise. 

I spent the whole dream dodging bombs and infiltrating enemy bases. I really wasn't on a determined side until the end when I was sitting in the bunk bed of a few soldiers who missed their families.

I think this has to do not only with the Harvest moon game I want so badly, but a close friend moving. My 'Happy Island' isn't so happy anymore now that Maro-chan's moving to Chicago. If I cried in front of people or when talking to people... I would have. She's not blood sisterly close, but the closest thing to it, and in ways, closer. I'm happy and sad for her, 
*Spoiler* for _Rant_: 



 her father's talents are being rewarded way more than being a Disney artist. I hate to brag for him, but to get a picture of how much better he could [and is] get for a job. He has a painting in the Vatican owned by the current Pope inherited from the previous Pope. And he's made a painting of angels come at you in a way [on normal canvas] that makes it feel like you're dying... in a good way... 


 but I'm more of sad for her. She is too... new friends, a city with Oprah [who she doesn't care for like most IB kids], wind, cold, and lack of Asian population in IB... So really, I'm at a war with myself in ways, because when I was young I move a lot so I detached myself from most people [but still made friends, just not close ones]. So in a sense, this here's bringing that dilemma back... but I think I know the answer. Be close to those who are true to you and make those life long friendships, and don't drift from them like I've done to others in the past [people are, in a sense, easy enough to read who's real or not if you've had enough experience with being betrayed...]





> Zoik is an odd name as well. Where do you come up with this stuff?







> Is that really his name? It's such an odd name.



Well... Zoik is short for his last name... really strange name yes... And Zratnüss was only a DC but dream memories are very deceiving to the unknowing mind. I think it's some random throw in with my nut obsession while there [always asking if they used 'erdnüss' and always asking for 'joghurt und hasselnüss' eis' not sure on the grammar but after hearing 'eis haben' from my dear cousins, I know for sure what kind of 'eis' I want since we went out for ice cream often] 

And for the record, that is my first WILD ever, I'm personally amazed I could do it... even if it was during the first sleep cycle and therefore short, it was worth knowing I can do it.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I seriously, and officially, hate getting up in the mornings... At last when it's early. I woke up earlier today but my dream recall [all of it, save two dreams] flew out the window.

Bookstore
I and my step-dad went to the bookstore for a book [what a concept]. I immediately saw what I wanted and got back a quick "You can't buy anything here" from my step-dad. I was so pouty after that. There were so many books I wanted! 

So, my step-dad found this one huge book that had Madonna on the cover. We went to the check out and I saw a little cute boy get separated from his mom [who was very pretty]. I talk to him for a bit, then focus on buying the book.

As we go up a fancy industrial inspired spiral of stairs to get to the exit, I notice the kid's still right next to me. I see his mom and call out for her. The child talks to me some more, in English, Deutsch, and Tagalog. 

The oddity of it all? I wasn't surprised. I was surprised when I responded to him with a "bukeet" rather than a "ano" [One's why, the other's what, don't think I spelled why right... and the might have been a "po" after what]. The mother took him away happily.

Now, in the parking lot, I was with my dad and, boy was I unhappy. The parking lot was a parking garage underground and I saw lots of dead white birds in empty spaces and on the sidewalk. Even a few with their wings removed. I thought of it as only slightly disturbing and avoided it so I didn't have to smell it.

We got close to the car when my dad wanted to take a shot at playing the Nintendo DS. He was terrible at all the games. I didn't even have to come near him to see that, the games came to life, little ghostly spirals with red balls falling out, a Mario running around here or there etc. etc.

I got really annoyed and left.

I think that whole bookstore thing is me telling me I really need to buy a new book... that or what I get for reading mangas my dad brings home that he picked up off the road... O.O

Vampire Party-
I was somewhere dark and there were vampires about... I thought back to another vampire dream I had where I was kidnapped for being someone's [unwilling] wife. I wondered if I should label it down as Vampire Dream or Vampire Story in the blog I used as an old DJ while some vampire guy was trying to seduce me... 

It really didn't work well of his part because I was too busy thinking what to label this dream to pay attention to him... He was getting impatient and was about to bite me as I woke up... 

Then our neighborhood bat flew by and I thought "Poor bat, must have come home late for once, and it'd be humid out by now..." Then the thought's of what a coincidence popped into my head  :smiley:  I'm so random at times people can't believe I have a brain, but hey... normally that bat flies by from 3-5, not 6-7. [And yes, I do know it was a bat and not a car, trust me on that much... though sometimes early before dawn I assume the bat's a car until I realize that car would have to fly to be that close to my room]

If that was inspired by me only looking at "If I Was Your Vampire" then at the vary least I wouldn't have to say it's a random dream.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Three, maybe four [depending on how you look at the potential 3 of 4] dreams and a long wait time for the last one... I woke up 'on time' 5:43 and couldn't sleep until after 7:30 or so. But, I did have my 4th lucid of this month, and it's the strangest by far.

Styling Traumas-
Colors flew left and right, which one to use? Which one to use? I snatch one I want, someone disagrees. The hunt continues. Sharps razors are thrown about. None harm the cloths, only the mind. And yet, we never once came to an agreement on what to use...

My Punishment for watching other things besides Food Network, the weather channel, and Bravo 

Questioning DCs-
I get off of something, I notice a DC similar to an uncle of mine. We walk on a bridge, I notice killer whales in the water. I'm lucid for some reason.

I thought of what to do, nothing that the real life me would care about doing came up, so I chose from whim. "Let's summon Itachi!" So I say his name. 

Nothing. I do it again. Nothing. I'm more confused than frustrated, I'm an expert at summons, so why didn't he show up? I try all the various types of summons I know. Nothing.

I get a bit more creative. I'll summon the 'Akatsuki house' he'd have to be there. [It's more of a mansion in from the look of the roof] I call out for it [I only called outloud because it became the habit of the day]. Nothing. I try a few more times. Only a giant sienna colored Oriental tiled roof, huge and definitely noticable, popped up into the air.

I went to the DC guy I saw earlier, not shocked he was still here.

"What do I need to do to see Itachi?"

"Resolve the problem." Is all he said. I noticed the other DCs on the bridge and how none of them were leaving. 

I went up to one kid and first asked if he was my Dream guide. He slowly answered no. "Then what in my dream do you represent?" He gave me an answer. Something with a 're' at the beginning... Still not a conflict. I ask all but two people on the bridge. I even ask the first DC guy I saw.

Classmates from my school came, they were the prep-esscence of IB. I asked them the same question. They got together "We're the cheerleaders!" I felt no anger, so I must have mentally resolved my conflicts with them ealier today.

I go over to the plastic white chairs and tables to talk some more. Then I had a whim to increase Clarity. I remembered what Lucid Seeker said about hands. So I stared at mine. They were glowing and all wrong on lengths. They kept moving and growing, shrinking, etc. Some reminded me of embyro hands, some didn't. They were any size between a third smaller to two thirds smaller [some always loner than others] I tried to make me hands normal looking [well I didn't try too hard, I kind of liked all the continuous movement], the closest I got was one bloated right hand. The glowing had faded away and my clarity was nice and sharp. 

I was happier. I asked the DC guy about my conflict, he just nodded. I yelled for the Akatsuki house out loud again. I ended up waking up from it, like it was only a dream in that dream. I was on a blue mattress and some toys in a pile had fallen near me, they all had similar traits to DCs and animals [whale] I saw there. I figured it was real life [though it could have been the Akatsuki house] though it wasn't any familiar room. I mentally viewed the hallway next to my room in the home to find them void of people. I went back to sleep and woke up for real. [I RC-ed to be sure]

Oh, I blame Akiko-san's husband for this Itachi whim so badly, but if it were totally his fault, it would have been L from Deathnote... My, how embarrassing to for that to pop up in his restaurant... oh well, he owns more manga than me and obviously is older than me so if it doesn't bug him, I'm not bugged at all [yeah right]. Itachi is personally L-chan's fault, we played too long on that fighting game of hers. And next time I better expect being in a home if I summon one ever again.

Back to Deutschland-
I was at my aunt's place and we were partying. My cousins could speak great English and I had improved on my Deutsch. The anatomy of the home was bizarre and white. A kid called Honey always wanted to be around me and asked favors from me. I was more than happy to help.

I ended up 'dancing' with my mom, though it was more like exercising by the looks of the movements. I wasn't doing so well so I let my mom take charge.

I talked to a Deutsch boy named Jose and ran up the slide to give Honey some cartons with orange juice in them. The slide connected to the room they were in and one carton was a milk carton. Honey thanked me. 

I slid down and bumped into someone and said sorry before I ran off. But not before hearing Honey compliment me on my Deutsch. I was going to run up and down the crazy stairs in and on the walls of the kitchen, but I saw Jose and followed him instead. My aunt was there along with a white cat, supposedly hers. It fell into the bathtub near the table we were talking over. It took two people and three tries to get the cat out. It sunk to the bottom and I wanted to help but I wasn't sure how. It ran like mad for three times and when it stopped they tried to pull it up only for it to run like mad back into the water. It must have been one heavy cat to sink that far down.

EDIT

Driving-
I think this might have been the first dream of the night. I was driving through this road full of delicate curves you would have to slow down to make it past fine. I was practicing alone and was using driving advice I got from others. A few times I had to press on the brakes to slow down, but it was nice. The wheel grazing my hand as it slid back into place, my feet tapping away in my dad's sports car [which is what I practice driving in IRL]. I was one happy camper  :Cool:

----------


## Hazel

Wow, that sounds interesting! I wonder why you couldn't summon?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

...I've had some strange dreams last night, no really, I've never dreamed I'd have something like that in a dream... 

I'm very happy with my dream recall, I wonder if it's the effects of the subliminal stuff I listened to last night.

Bitchy Aunt-
My aunt from California was here, we went out to eat and it took us three round tables to do so. The whole entire time she was making me cry even though I tried to make things up with her [how? I tried to give her a French fry... :Confused: ] but I didn't even know why she was mad at me and I still didn't by the end of the dream. 

We cruised around town and I just kept my distance from her... It sure would of helped if she at least told me what I did to make her act so catty.

Invader Zim fragment-
I was chatting with Tak and Zim as to how her plans on getting promotion were going. 

I find it funny because the only thing Zim related in my life right now is my Kuya who wants a certain Gir plush to go with his Elmo in the back seat of his car.

Water Ride & Blow ---:
Yeah, I kept sliding down this water ride in a dark place, at the end of the ride there was this yellow polyester slide that announced that guys got a free 50 second air blow job while being blow dried... The exit of the ride wasn't too helpful on my denial stage.

The exit had two bathrooms, male and female, two bedrooms, and I'm more than certain I wasn't imagining the condoms I saw in every room... And yes, there were three people in one bedroom, I don't need to go any further for you to get what they were doing.

Death by Pirating?
A cloudy sky. The stormy sea, two wooden ships, side by side. I was on one. Johnny Depp [As Captain Jack Sparrow] was on the other. My dream father was on his side, his dream uncle was on my side. I rather have been on Jack's side for many reasons.

Let's see here... It's Jack Sparrow and in that dream my aim was terrible. I had to man cannons and cool looking guns that shot out pepper seeds. Only 50% of the time I even hit the ship, 1/2 of that time [25%] I hit my target. 

Oh yes, I was on the losing side indeed. Obvious proof was when a giant whirlpool called Cyrus was _in_ our ship. Cyrus itself was an animal, some swimming green mini Loch Ness monster.

Jack was laughing at me and his uncle died. I was the only one left. I was at the stern of the ship, the whirlpool right in front of me. Cyrus hissed out death. I didn't budge. Cyrus hissed out caffeine, for some reason I willingly jumped.

Underwater, I realized something. Cyrus only killed you if you expected death. So, I wished for it to let me live, as well as a few other things I do not recall.

I wake up on shore, one of Cyrus' huge oar shaped fins was underneath me. Sea green and so soft and slippery, somehow I knew Cyrus had grown back the missing body part already. The fin fused into me, leaving no visible marks. I walked to the main land... naked. A few kids saw me, shocked, shockingly not because I was nude, but because I was me. They gave me clothes and I went to look for some of my friends. 

I found some of them, two were in strange old fashioned scuba suits [I think] with sand filling up their heads. They were shocked to see me. I was shocked to find they were married with three kids. Ten years had passed since I fought Jack, I wasn't a day over 16 [for some reason I was 16 in that dream].

So, I meandered around, wondering how many 'annoying siblings' my friends had that were now older than me. I ran into a man who Roxie was helping decorate the outside of a women's memorial. She was laying sand stone on top of bricks, stones on top of smaller parts, and purple kisses in between. 

I helped for a bit until I realized how stupid it all was. Then I left.

I had almost awoken at the friend finding part of the dream, but I used mind control on them to help keep me busy enough in the dream to maybe not wake up, I made them be married and have kids and all that other hub-bub. Don't know if that counts as lucid or just dream control since I knew I'd wake up if I didn't do something.

Mac Donald's, Mmm, Greasy-
In Mac Donald's [my least favorite place in the world] I met up with Sammy/L-chan. They were the same person this time but one took over at other times. It left me very confused on whom to address.

I had my old school bag with me and we were sitting in a corner table. We were chatting until two elderly women demanded to see my school ID. I argued with them as to how it's none of their business. Then I told them my number and flashed them my card snootily to get back at them [I can be very petty at times in dreams]. They backed away.

We left and walked around what I assume is a tram station. I was starving so we went back and Sammy/L-chan messed with the staff as I received poor service for food I was only going to eat to prevent starvation [though it'd cause me to be very sick afterwards... so greasy]. I never did get my burger, or my lard oozing fries. I think I'm happier that I didn't.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

My recall last night was utterly low... Only one very long dream which reset on me later on... 

...-
I'm at what I first assumed to be L-chan's house. Though it's more like a medieval tower/dungeon type of game. I thought of if I dreamed of this before and a whole false dream memory of me making it to floor 15 and giving up and being killed occurred. And that was very believable. This was like a lighter less gory version of my childhood dreams. Lots of potential killers and gruesome deaths, oh the memories.

Well, at least I wasn't alone, Kyoya from Host Club was also there. We both made it up to the 15th floor where I finally got tired. I asked him if Tamaki owned the place. "No, I do." The shock that ran through me was laughable. Too exhausted to reason rationally, but he did lead me to the mansion. 

Unlike the tower, it was very normal and rich looking. I spent at least two days there [I can't remember it all too well now, the things that happened after wards were a lot too]. Mori and Honey were there too. I clung to Kyoya a lot, mainly because with the others I'd have to speak Japanese. 

I remember randomly telling him "I like Japanese. It sounds nice. I like German, English, and Spanish too." He looked up at me across from a coffee table surprised. I also remember clinging onto his arm a lot and getting lots of hugs.

 Mori poked fun at me. He tested me on how well I could count. He said nothing but just stuck up four fingers "yon." Five. "go.' Three. "San." Was that a one or a two? "ichi?" He counted off ten numbers for me after he chuckled and patted my head. 

I fell asleep in Honey's bed. Only to wake up in the morning to find Mori making Honey a 'bon-bon' on the bed [it was chocolate filled with crunchy colored sprinkles rolled up as a log]. I asked him if he liked Bon-Bons. He told me he didn't. I laughed and honey woke up. He ate the thing [eww] and we went off to meander about and chat.

Somehow I ended up at the front of the mansion, L-chan and her parents were there, trying to sell the house. The potential buyers were very stuck up. I tried to defend my friend before we went off to swim at a lake. I witnessed lots of blue hues of paint drip off of metal platforms onto the grass below.

The dream reset and this time Kyoya was more of a rival than a friend. Tamaki joined in around floor 13 and even stood between us [uncomfortably] in the elevator. He was trying to help me but only made things worse. So I feigned dizziness and actually fainted [not faking there]. Kyoya wanted to help but had to pick up a DC child of his. 

He left me inside his house and I went outside to relax of a wooden bench in the middle of the woods. I saw a techno cube with scores on it, Kyoya scored pretty high. I went back in when Mori didn't come like Kyoya promised. I started to make some nice tasting tamagoyaki with three eggs before a dream memory of hosting a ghost that haunted Kyoya's walls. We got along fine and I woke up before she could be exorcised [she was like a friendly ghost].

The dream itself was probably influenced by Host Club [obvious with all those characters mulling about] and L-chan... MAybe I ate something funny last night?

----------


## The Cusp

> Cyrus hissed out death. I didn't budge. Cyrus hissed out caffeine, for some reason I willingly jumped.



I'm so glad I never started drinking coffee.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, that's what I thought too when I woke up. 

See people, coffee's bad. But coffee's good  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

No dreams  :Sad:  

I recalled two when I woke up but sat around for two hours [6-8 am] listening to my radio... Darn it, I try to get into the habit of waking up early and my dream life falls apart right away.

EDIT- I remembered two fragments right before going to sleep last night. 

One was me racing on a mini go-kart against some other people... they looked familiar....

The other was everyone rocking out to my radio which IRL was going off. We [me and random DCs] were in a valley just messing around. The sky was getting cloudy as I woke up.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

No dreams recalled last night either, it's this whole sleep schedule change. I might remember it before I go to sleep tonight like yesterday so who knows.

On kind of a random note, I have a new-found love for Gloomy the Bear and Podolly. I mean, I loved them already [I can't deny possible twisted traits that coexist in me :p], but the concepts of them just make it all the better to me. Mori Chack stuff is great. 

Baby Gloomy-


Gloomy and his owner Pity-


Podolly-

----------


## Hazel

Hehe, cute pics! But why is Gloomy beating up his owner?

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

That second pic is freaky  :Eek:  Seriously i'll be having nightmares about that thing tonight, that'll be a good way to start off my dream journal  ::D: 

Your journal is on the second page on the dream journals section for cryin out loud! If i don't read some new dreams i'm gonna show withdrawl symptoms  ::ghosttown::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Your journal is on the second page on the dream journals section for cryin out loud! If i don't read some new dreams i'm gonna show withdrawl symptoms



Haha, sorry I was kept busy the past few days. Though, I do remember almost all my dreams from Friday to today. Had two dreams the first two nights and three or more the last two days. School didn't help with business either. I'm probably going to be lazy and chop off a lot of the details and be very general with my dreams.

Dreams of Friday-
In one dream I was in school and Sammy picked me up. When I tried to tell her something I realized not only was I not saying it out loud, I was reading it by reading random labels of coffee that made up a wall in the car. I was close to lucidity wondering how she could understand it.


Dreams of Saturday-
#1- I had all sorts of awesome powers and was healing a werewolf tom-boy when I thought of vampires. So a vampire showed up asking why I hadn't been around much... I didn't respond.

#2- Gross dream where pasta textured corkscrews of pasta kept coming out of holes in my feet every time I put my foot down. I was wondering why why I just touched it and didn't pull it out everything became so life-like. Then the holes began to bleed and I felt a bit unnerved by the situation. The pasta things became larger and I woke up still feeling like I had the holes in my feet, I kept rubbing them to assure me the holes were just dreamed up.

I am never watching "Mystery Diagnosis" Again... I watched it on the 17th and it affected me on the 18th... 

Dreams of Sunday-
Three dreams revolvings around the same person.

Fragmented Plane- I spend 3/4 of a dream [long one] risking my life traveling around another place I would call a fragmented plane... A place filled with bits of data based land you could stand on with thick white mist/fog and lots of serious dangers [first time I've been in a gray one... the last one I was in was blue, others, pink, purple, or green].

He was royalty about to die, his people merely watching. The colors of his hair and clothes began to fade white and I jumped into the amniotic type fluids and saved him. He reminded me of Allen from D.Gray-man... I wondered how real life people could genuinely resemble fictional characters before waking up.

Tournament- The DC from the last dream and I were up against each other in a fight. Real life and DC friends were cheering me on. We were the best fighters there. It would be a match to remember... Or so we all thought.

I was fully aware that so long as I believed I could do it, I could [my lucid moment]. I hold my sword while in an unusual stance and back-flip behind him. He blocked my thrust. We fought a bit. once we were both a bit away from each other he asked the ref if he could use the bathroom. He'd be disqualified if he did, some weird point system determined that. 

He left. I quit, but with 4+ I was still considered in the tournament. I sat down and wondered how unhealthy it would be not to be able to pee during such a long event.

Marriage Proposal?
The same DC, back in as royalty, had proposed to me. I was at home discussing it with my siblings and [me being the only female] they wouldn't allow it. Our families weren't rivals but I was of a different royalty so they didn't want to merge blood. At the end, when the DC guy came back, they changed their minds and I was still just dazed over the whole ordeal.


The funny thing was... my usually really up in the clouds mind that day was glued to the ground and quite gray and glum... 

Dreams of Today-
#1- I forgot it... I knew it at 1 AM but my busy mind and light sleeping didn't help me remember it.

#2- I was with L-chan's brothers. I spent a lot of time chatting with her older brother, talking about everything from stupid people, TV, and guys.

#3- I woke up and fell back asleep. L-chan's brothers were still there. We were in a library now and I was chatting with her younger brother. Every time I annoyed him, little black smiley faces popped up on his head. I kept telling about him Sanzo, Gojyo, and Itachi, who happened to join us. Gojyo kept flirting with me. Sanzo kept pushing off me and bugging me... Itachi was just being Itachi... 

I had to keep the first two guys from putting their arms around me, I wanted to tell L-chan's younger brother all about Itachi and why he was another twisted character I found 'cute' [I find many things IRL 'cute' which do include silkie chickens, chococat, happy plants, guns, and meat cleavers... both still considered 'cute' by me]. I woke up after annoying him so badly another smiley face covered bits of his head... Itachi just looked at me funnily.

Lots of close to lucid/lucid for a minute dreams... as well as lots of vampire dreams, they pop up in almost one dream per night it seems... even last night I know something directly related to a physical vampire showed up.

The dreams of last night were very random... I can understand L-chan's brothers since I was thinking about them before I went back to bed... but unless the other DCs have to do with fine dining, delicious and pricey foods, or the rosary, then they were just plain out random dream characters.





> Hehe, cute pics! But why is Gloomy beating up his owner?



 Gloomy is the total opposite of Hello Kitty and Disney ideas, Chack believes that animals and humans can't get along so even though Gloomy loves Pity, Gloomy will still maul Pity. And Pity still manages to love Gloomy though I'm sure in real life he'd have been dead at least 100 times by now.

I might not be on DV as much as I'd like to for awhile, I need to readjust to the IB lifestyle and when I have tests I will just study the day away [just to be certain I can pass my PSATs, exams, quizzes, and AP exams for college credits later on in the year that I only learned about today... no good for Ivy schools though, so that'd be two years of credits down the drain when I graduate if I went there]

----------


## The Cusp

That foot dream was NASTY!!!  Pasta is way too much like flesh to be coming out of your foot like that.  Ick.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah... that dream thoroughly had me disturbed... And I think Ib has been the source of some of my disturbing dreams... I'm not the only one who's had dreams like that since school became closer and closer. Some of my friends have been having Freddy based dreams since school started. I think it's from the stress and competition we have to go through... that and this year we officially end high school curriculum.

Dream-Acting or Cooking?
It's a long dream. Me and a bunch of my classmates are at a library. A bunch of us would go do screen plays and I ended up having to cook the lunch instead of that. I was happy until I learn I only had an hour to shop and cook the huge meal with only $500 to cover about 20 starving stomachs. My happy ideals morphed into turkey cold cuts and other things that made we sad.

Later on I see an acquaintance who wanted to back out of the screen play. Mr. Dicker [my old English teacher who I promised I'd take his Journalism class if I didn't make it into Algebra 2/Pre-Cal's 2 hour class... I wonder if he's mad... I was one of the better writers in the class...] encouraged her to with talk about how good things will always come out of random events. 

Lo-and-behold, I see her bump into a guy who within a week they're together and she gets a big role in some film. I was angry, I saw everyone else move forward while I stayed in the library, forbidden forever to act.

I think this is just a dream on my frustrations over this competitive program. I can have friends, but to an extent, they will always be an enemy until the day they quit or we graduate... Gee, I guess knowing that you'll always have a friend who is also a foe can be a bit troublesome, but we're also a family who would seriously lend each other a hand on things... What a complex relationship. 

Maybe tonight I'll get lucky and can have a dream about my UpStage or the Harry Potter book I finally am reading [I'm definitely behind everyone else on DV]... Or maybe the never ending Algebra reviews and Spanish that seems to only half click.

BTW, does anyone know how to say someone is a baseball or basketball player en Español? [Or if I want to practice my Spanish, which I should: ¿Cómo se dice 'baseball player' y/o 'basketball player' en Español?]

----------


## NeAvO

Wow I lost where I was reading from. Pressed the "mark all posts as read" button by accident, so I had to try and find the last dream I read up to.

Well cool dreams again and the pic with the bear assulting the child  ::o:  weird.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

No Harry Potter dreams... which is a bit of a bummer, a bit expected since I'm not too far into it yet. Korean drama based dream, only thing I think could cause that is my Recommendation of Coffee Prince to a classmate.

Dream-
A lot went on as I got lost in either a town square or really outdoor -like library [Wait, maybe it was a Walgreens...]. I wandered to what I thought was a set of ancient Korea with the clothing, architecture, and culture to match. 

I met a woman who told me of, what assume to be a dream, this story of how a man was killed. Instantly the scenery popped up and I became caught up into it. A group of twelve split into singles to stay in one room each [it felt sort of zodiac-ish now that I think of it]. I assured them that the guilty would come back to the body. Well, he did, he even used a stage prop arrow, turned it into a real one, and stuck it into someone's head.

The dying man told us who it was and we noticed the black empty space on a wall he must of ran through. So, with two dead bodies, I was swept back up into the scene before. It appears she had told me the whole story [and it was an interactive one too].

"No alive heart will listen to us," the beautiful woman whimpered. I spoke with them with little trouble, all but a few words were in Korean, and since I happened to know them so it was fine. I began to wonder why dream translators were called 'alive heart' in Korean. I then awoke with my hand behind my head, totally awake and content... until I realized I had slept in by almost an hour! So I rushed to myself ready and lost a lot of details.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Thank goodness for a weekend! [I can finally catch up on sleep and project work]<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com ::o: ffice ::o: ffice" /><o:p></o:p>
 <o:p></o:p>
Three dreams, but only two I can remember.

Fragment- I was drawing an eye in pencil, it looked ugly and like I drew it when I was in 5th grade...
 <o:p></o:p>
Star Wars-<o:p></o:p>
I was with my dear friend Maro-chan, we were walking around some convention styled building. Gray carpet, white walls, that adventurous feel. I was definitely in a convention center... or an airport. [But it wasn't the latter for once] I started to notice Star Wars and SP signs and asked Maro-chan why we were here. <o:p></o:p>
 <o:p></o:p>
She gave me some sort of answer and we took turn cosplaying as some woman with long raven wispy hair that had scarlet streaks, clad in black cloak, boots, and some other clothes. While I was in that outfit, I noticed something in a darker area of the building. After auguring with a 6 year old boy that I wasn't into Pokémon like he said all 11-18 year olds were, I made it into the room.<o:p></o:p>
 <o:p></o:p>
Dark, but familiar. Repelling, yet attracting. I wanted to go further in, but I wasn't sure of what to think. Some things went down there and I hugged Maro-chan to comfort her.

It's a big gaping hole from then to this part but I can't remember so...

It was Aria's Aqua and I was underground where Mars' lands were made of quartz. I was with Akari and Akatsuki, asking why there were certain unjust laws placed on traveling from the Mars 'surface' to the Aqua 'surface.' I got very angry and jumped, illegally, all the way to the Aqua surface's underground system and re-wrote the laws by hand as a few DCs asked me stuff. 

It was practically suicidal, diving down through a glass window, to Aqua's/Mar's original, semi-terraformed land. Akatsuki and Akari were very happy when I told them about what I did. Though they lived on Aqua's surface, they had a friend who lived 'underground' and found it hard for him to visit them, so they came down there instead. I then jumped back up to Aqua's underground system as another DC, a girl in red, said something to me.
<o:p></o:p>
Pleasant dream, never been on another planet before for a dream so it was nice, though that Aqua isn't like Aria's Aqua, more like a mutated form of it.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehe I have no idea what that dream was about but sounds complex!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah, that dream was fairly complex, it'd have taken me too much time to explain it all.

Well... this school week my dream recall has been 2 then my alarm shocks them out of me so yeah... nothing to report. Unless you count that extremely long string of dreams that vaguely linked together Sunday night. 

In a short summary-

Something about shopping, Maro-chan, guys, and other random stuff.

I was lucid and fighting with the Paris sisters over where I could stay in the forest tree houses [in the canopy] with some fairly handsome guy... he was prep-ish but what ever. 

Paris became very bitchy with me and I opted myself out of that scene. I rose out of a dark ocean onto a minuscule island made of sand. I assumed it was only me on there as my lucidity began to wane. I messed around and swam in the sand to keep me lucid. I lost it when the next [now forgotten] dream kicked in.

Stuff I forgot.

So yeah... 9 hours of sleep never resulted in so many dreams before... Though, I doubt with my unusual research papers and other assignments I'll have that many dreams over a 3 day weekend put together. [Meh... maybe taking Algebra II and Trig in half a year wasn't the best idea]

----------


## The Cusp

Swimming in the sand?  Sounds like fun.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

My dream recall came back! The miracles of an extra hour of sleep! 

Church-
I was in church with Chico and we were in one of the smaller sanctuaries that were kept behind a main sanctuary. I was kind of creeped out by it as I became slowly more and more aware that I was dreaming.

A wall with a poster. Text that moved and reformed. That's enough to grab anyone's attention. Someone in there was telling us about many priests and abbots I've never heard of before using a poster with Gothic font Jesus written on it and some priest names that linked up in weird ways. I became bored and asked why Chico was there. He had just as much of a clue as I did.

I leave the claustrophobic room and wander around the sunny areas of the church where glass walls permeated warmth onto the carpet below. 'You know... I think I've had a dream about this area before...' Well then, I decided to explore it more and a false dream memory implanted itself, I met Pope John Paul II. [Though I had a real dream with that area and lots of pandemonium] I wander around some more and run into Pope Benedict XVI.

He looked much older and more approachable. Without any shock at all [maybe because the only time I've ever met a Pope was when I was 8], I go up to him. He asks why I'm wandering around and I tell him something honestly. We talk and he helps comfort me. Nothing seemed scary anymore, just... peaceful.

A nun offered me a choco wafer with choco cream in the middle and then offered one to the Pope [they reminded me of soggy cardboard, just like they taste in RL]. He refused, saying if he had one he wouldn't be able to move on, or something of that sort, but it referred to passing up this world for heaven. I didn't want to leave him alone to take a final nap, but out of respect I did after he comforted me further.

Then I ended up helping Shalom and Hoeh carry stuff to the borderlines of beach and normal earth. I was in my bathing suit suddenly and decided to rub the silt-like wet sand on my leg. I left the dream pensive as to why the dark sand was so soft rather than rocky hard as it should be.

Shopping for Games-
I was in another dream mall searching in a game store. I might of gone to a clothings store before, but I found myself looking at games that you literally are sucked into. I was looking at some snazzily cool ones relevant to elemental/earthen spirits, shamans, alchemists, and quite a few other fantasy East West concept blends [Indian archers and Asian botanists/healers, etc.]. The covers moved and had graphic way more advanced/realistic than RL games [which was mind-boggling]. I recognized a character called Cliff, an archer, and  remembered some sort of past adventure I unwillingly was put through.

Meh, these dreams just make me want to spend more time on DV, I don't wanna get too 'out there' without it... Wow, that completely screams a DV addict O.o

----------


## The Cusp

That makes quite a few church/religious dreams.  Do you go to church in RL?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> That makes quite a few church/religious dreams. Do you go to church in RL?



Yeah, I do, but not as often as I like to. And not usually to the one I like to go to [my dad's a Baptist so I usually end up going there, though I'm Catholic and do feel the needles they send every time they consider the fact that all divisions of the Christian religion are allies, not enemies], so normally dream churches are very comforting to me.

Two dreams last night too. One had Jasmine in it, one of the Drama Club officers, so it was lively.

Drama-
I was in the school hallway and ran into Jasmine, we talked about a lot of things, including Techy work. I can't remember the conversation word for word but she was still in the same clothes I'd seen her in IRL.

I woke up in between unwillingly, something kind of bugged me awake... I think it was from me getting close to lucidity.

...This was at first a terrible dream. I was in this giant play land place for some reason and this guy came up to me and told me he liked me. It was apparent he wasn't a very stable person emotionally when he virtually blew up in my face over something. I think he murdered a few kids and I banished/vanished some to save their lives. He disappeared after I left. I recognized something and had a spark of lucidity for a bit.

"Hey, it's just like the dreams I used to have when I was little" I muttered happily as I lay down on a water slide that was moving people up [though I was also referring to the violence, gore, and negative emotions from earlier]. Fae was there and I joined her. The rest blurs until I come to another part [almost another dream].

We're helping some people do a weird version of "Clean House" on the style channel, I'm watching in 3rd POV and seeing a guy climb crazily steep and granite type cliff for a bottle of water. The whole cliff has a stream system so he slid/fell down that way to greet the family near the end of the show.

Note to self, never watch TV two hours before bed.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

...I almost destroyed the universe in one long, long dream... And after that, I highly doubt I'll ever, A) Sit around with Loveless fanned band people while another eats hot dogs and B) Ever help anyone ever again relating to Oceania work... That one tool was just nasty.

How to Make and Break the World-
Well, it all started off with the main characters of Psyche staring at two tunnels. One square/pyramid shaped, the other another black void, albeit a round one. I take a left [as to how a TV in there was able to catch them doing anything is odd] and some other DCs join me as well as Maro-chan and Ken-ken.

Oh dear me, I learn of the story, in this lightless cave/dungeon, of the man who could control the universe and be like gods. He stuffed a load of objects into a suitcase along with a manual and his own severed and charred dick into it to pass the skills onto those who were crazy enough to search for it. [Which left me wondering how a girl was supposed to stick that on and use it, I never thought of how a necrophiliac or extremely perverted person would assume how they'd use it...As for guys, I assume they'd just chop off their own and replace it with that burnt little thing]

Well, the ground we stood on in a large, dark room had a 'page system.' Depending on where you stood would determine your fate. Three page systems were set up, though no one knew where one page ended and another began. I saw roughly five people plunge to their doom because they were on page 2 of 3 pages.

Those who stayed on page 1, just like those on page 3 [well now two], disappeared, but those on page one made it to the case.

So, with only Maro-chan, Ken-ken, and I there, we slipped back to the surface land.

Ken-ken made a few stars appear with an object while I decided which one I would use. None of us even looked at the thick 1000+ page manual. 

I played with the ocean, rearranged stars into my own constellation, and traded off with Ken-ken. His object made stars. I made one and Maro-chan warned me only after I nearly nuked the world with an exploding Sol aimed at Terra. With a pen, the object I used to control the water, I managed to undo my mistake, even the large fiery ball in the sky reverted itself into the bright little sun it was. 

"You need to be calm and care about the stars you make or else the sun will blow up," Maro-chan read. Yeah, thanks a lot my friend.

I was starting to think it was better to leave God's power to him. But, I still ended up reading the manual, which turned out to have very little information to help us out. I forgot what happened after that, but I did find the charred body part and chucked it aside, it really only transfered powers by touch so I only needed to touch it once. I did warp to a few other places though, Hawaii for one, but soon after I woke up.

Wow, I never thought that the leader's name Jaguar Penis would ever effect any of my dreams, _ever._

----------


## The Cusp

All penis jokes aside, that was a spectacular dream.  Wish I had more dreams where I was God.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I might just cry... That was too long of a post to lose to my computer... Sorry if it's not nearly as good as my original [not that anyone'd know] 

Drama Trauma-
My friends and I were at a play starring a friend who was in the dream really good at acting. It was some sort of play on Eclipse. It left me feeling very sad that everyone else I knew could act but I didn't even know if I could because I've never tried on stage before, so yeah, melancholy until I saw a very dark comedy commercial.

Albeit the whole play thing, that's just exactly how I feel/react to acting in RL, curious to find out but not courageous enough to try.

Soul Searching-
Me, with all sorts of demigod style dream control and a slightly sinister 'I won you' mood, and a bunch of DC friends were in a library. Some things happen and I meet this demon there who wants me to allow him to take my friends' souls. I say no and spit a nonchalant insult at him, he brushes it off by flirting with me.  

Wham! Before I know it a bookshelf is toppling and I find myself holding everything in place with thick threads semi-solid plasma like spiritual matter, all hazy blue and azure hued. An angel pops up and she's not too happy. Clad in her white shimmering detached puffed 70s-ish sleeves and loose pants that resembled Constantine's archangel's pants against her alabaster skin and short pale blond hair completely contrasted in the demon's get up. Unlike her, everything about him was dark, tan skin cloaked in tight black leather with detached sleeves, and brown hair swept back in a short ponytail, yeah, total opposites.

The angel, possibly biased in her decisions she left me, told me I could give up my soul and my friends would live or do what the demon wanted. Now, the demon was practically pleading with me to live and do away with my friends, they would only die, not cease to exist. Though in doubt over my answer, I complied with the angel.

While I was in 3rd POV with my soul in her outstretched hands where my body used to be, waiting for when I could safely slip into my soul, she only made my regrets all the worse.

She described quite vividly how she'd rip up my soul. She'd claw off a bit of the thick/dense silver-to-white spiral that coated it and flick it away, the fragment of soul glowing a blinding white before disintegrating. Then she'd dig deeper, to the almost solid and slow moving wispy ebony center, repeating the process. The demon stood there, unhappy with her.

I find myself in a warehouse, still nothing more but a soul, but at least I was in my soul. There's a pit. A huge, formidable opponent when mysterious forces must fling you to the other side. I saw the bottom of it as a cerulean soul was flung into the center. The pit-way to Hell. Some souls, or maybe demons, were playing poker down there, and I didn't wish to join them. It was my turn to be flung over, and I made it across just fine, as I was 99% certain I would. I rolled on forwards, observing how desolate this side of the world seemed to be.

A toy black train was there, I tried to roll on in, but I was too big and too solid to squeeze in. So what could I do? Wait for nothing to happen? No, I morphed my soul into a car missing a right wheel and followed the train.

Finally in a human form projected from my soul, I stood on a gray platform in the middle of the warehouse. I was left to ponder if I was in limbo... and why of all things, was the afterlife in a warehouse. It was then I overheard three girls who I had passed talk.

"Wow, who knew such a large forest was in Heaven!" 

"Really, I see lots of purple and techno stuff."

"I see a choco-world."

"Who knew Heaven could be all of these things!"

As they said it I saw the land the girls were treading on, as well as themselves. I could see their souls too, much lighter, brighter, and colorful looking compared to mine, though, not as complex in structure or nearly as dense. I got the gist of how things worked here and imagined the afterlife around me to be the world before man marred it too much [a few hundred or so years ago].

Walking through a forest, I found a bamboo building with other personified souls there. I chatted, ate food, and went into the hot springs inside the building. There I played with the hot springs' sizes to allow more room for everyone to lounge around in. 

While I did that, my mind wandered off to probe the meaning of my death. The angel didn't want to merely have me die, but eradicate my soul as well. Was I a threat to God and the greater good? I didn't sense a yes. I felt she had other reasons behind it. My death didn't feel right, the demon was still whining and pouting over my death. I knew I wasn't marked for hell and I never would be... 

So, what do I do? Continue down this limbo-like path leading to Heaven or high tail it back to the living? When I made up my mind I left the hot springs and bade farewell. I didn't know where I was off to but I was going to come back to life somehow.

EDIT- I'm better now but I forgot my dreams last night... I had two and think one might have been one of those 'out there' dreams... but I don't know, I was sleeping too lightly

----------


## Oneironaught

Cool soul dream. I'd like to have a dream where I die sometime. I think that would be neat, probably scary too.

I love the one where you get to play with God's powers, too. You have some rather interesting dreams, that's for sure.

----------


## The Cusp

Can't believe you had to retype that dream.  I feel for you, but it was so worth it!





> She described quite vividly how she'd rip up my soul. She'd claw off a bit of the thick/dense silver-to-white spiral that coated it and flick it away, the fragment of soul glowing a blinding white before disintegrating. Then she'd dig deeper, to the almost solid and slow moving wispy ebony center, repeating the process. The demon stood there, unhappy with her.



So much gruesome detail, I didn't even know you could do that to someone's soul!





> I morphed my soul into a car missing a right wheel



And that is a fantastic metaphor!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Can't believe you had to retype that dream. I feel for you, but it was so worth it!...And that is a fantastic metaphor!



Haha! Yeah, though I grumbled through the retyping, I feel it was worth sharing. I like these odd dreams, they always seem to spice up the night... 

Wait... there's a metaphor in it? I typed in what I saw... O.o I never knew dreams could go that deep...





> I'd like to have a dream where I die sometime. I think that would be neat, probably scary too.



GH, your comment reminded me that dream was the first time I've died in ages, cool.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I had another really short lucid dream, and two other normal ones... but I just might have happened to forgotten them... hehehe... I've been sleeping poorly lately, and for some reason it's making me a bit paranoid.

Baku-
I was in a bookstore/library, I entered and the clerk sharply asked, "Are you going to check out books?" 

"No..."

"Are you going to buy any?" 

"Noo..."

She sort of snuffed me and I found myself being shoved by a male clerk to a bookshelf. To my surprise it was full of manga. I found a series of Baku books and I immediately brightened up. Shocked that the series went past it's one shot level, I grabbed books 2-4 hastily, willing to pay to own them.

But, like the smart, or maybe lucky, me, I decided to peep into book 2. I was shocked, it was another series altogether. I saw a few pages of a guy trying to kiss some other guys' girlfriend, and then streak about all super buff before closing it. I lied to myself, saying that these book'll become the normal Baku.

I looked back at the cover and it was. So lucidity ensued. I wondered whether I should read them now or buy them then read them. I didn't want to cheat my dream world of their money [low level lucid as you can tell], but I wanted to read the books before I woke up. I started to read and was distracted, which led me to denying that I was dreaming...

Attack of the Fanatic-
 I seriously feel bad for remembering this dream. In my old English teacher's computer room, we watched him draw up some cute Japanese trend that was related to Gloomy the Bear. I forgot that he had re-wired the computers and tried to bring up Gloomy's homepage, I basically had a mouse war with him since it was connected directly to the usage and movements of his computer and such.

I give up and join some other DCs as he continues ranting on. I hear him mention something about fans, and though I wasn't a fan of that thing, I jump kicked him into his sofa. 

He asked if I was a fan and I didn't reply. I was shocked, embarrassed, and a bit guilty for injuring him. Obviously he wasn't raging mad, but he was mad enough to pin me down and use me as a back pillow... weird. 

He called it divine punishment and told me that it's not sexual harassment so don't get mixed up... Honestly though, I was too busy trying to breath under the added pressure to think too deeply about if I could file for harassment or not.

...I guess that's what I get for talking about my future English teacher, all his stuff is all about sex so they all call him "Mr. Horny"

Fire-
I was burning incense and the glowing embers burned a hole right through my comforter. Pissed and worried of what my parents would do about it I stomped off.

----------


## Hazel

> I saw a few pages of a guy trying to kiss some other guys' girlfriend



Wow, you were able to see that inside the book? Normally when I read books in dreams I can't even see anything, and the dream fades.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Wow, you were able to see that inside the book? Normally when I read books in dreams I can't even see anything, and the dream fades



It used to be that way for me too, but now I seem to have better quality dreams, as if to make up for the lack of dreams in general.

I had about three dreams, one just of my grandma's cast falling to bits and two more interesting ones.

Fragment- It's just me and an Asian guy. He's really handsome and tall [well, at least taller than me]. He puts his hands on my lap and applies some pressure on them, I blush and get all giddy.

"I shouldn't do anything more than that or I'll end up hurting you" he remarked, for he wasn't a normal human, I doubt he was human at all [influenced from either Eclipse or Safe Again Today]. 

I told him I wouldn't mind as long as he did things like that and we kind of got all sappy before the fire alarm went off and woke me up.

Welcome to Hell-
There was this strange building where some elevators went up, others side to side, and some even zapped you elsewhere. I might have really been there before in another but in this dream I felt like I had recently.

It was a hive for cults. I was running from one elevator to another, trying to find my way out, but to no avail. I even ran into a line full of people who held white gloves in their hands. 

"What are you waiting for?"

"We're waiting to go to Hell, but we'll be fine with these gloves. Please, come join us." The lady was plump, wrinkly, and with white hair, she gave off evil vibes that were off the charts.

"No thanks" 

"Is it because you don't have white gloves?" She sneered. I backed away as she taunted me. I felt like it was a trap for demons to consume their souls, and knowing that when I died I'd never end up their, I fled hearing, "She's afraid she won't make it out because she doesn't have the gloves! But we're safe!"

Late on I ran into people talking about some room where God told you your future. I was still in this culty land, and I had calmed down since then. I knew it was all crazy stuff and finally found the exit to leave.

I sensed a guy nearby me, a gun in my hand, and a gun in his own. I turned, his silver weapon was aimed at me, my black pistol could be found in my left hand. I couldn't take it anymore. I held it with both hands and shot him right above his collar bone. I turned away and went off with a baby in my arms.

_A few years later_
I'm trying to find a way to knock out the kid and go someplace comforting. Me and a DC did all we could but to no avail. We took him to that terrible place and he actually _liked_ it there. 

I discovered the cult future telling room. Lucius was in there getting his future read. I was forced to get mine read, they got my name wrong and even went so far as to make everything too vague. I laughed at how people believed in these things.

I left with Pat and we drove past two sky scrapers and a tower. Imagine this; two 2x4 planks are standing length-wise up. Now imagine a 50 year old oak tree next to it, that was the size difference in the buildings. I had only been to the one furthest from the tower [modern, glass walled tower], and maybe visited the white one right next to it. It was a holy tower, and as I filled Pat in with it's purpose, I witnessed several people wait outside to try to make it to the top.

Maybe reading Alice's Adventures in Wonderland & Through the looking Glass as well as Eclipse affected dreams to make this monster of stuff. It's the abridged version though *pout* I rather read the original but I think my English teacher might chop off my head.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Sorry I haven't been posting dreams lately, I've had them, roughly 1-2 a day... But... they're just so dull! My life's been revolving around school with all the clubs and tests and work, etc. All my dream life has reflected it... or at least the dreams remembered have. They're not all that bland, but they all relate to school...

Dream-
I slipped out through the back door. Out of one land, into another. White walls, white counter top, and even the buzz of the white lights could be _felt_. 

I find myself chatting with some others there, and one points out some coconut candy to me. I buy two, realizing it isn't real life, but not that it's a dream [so no lucid], regardless, I pay the fee for the candy, 28 cents. I eat them and vaguely taste it. I've been there before. So white, so mundane, I wouldn't be able to forget it. 

I meander, food aisle after food aisle. At one point, I came across a bookshelf as I thought of things other than food. I went to it. Brown wood somehow blended into the monochromatic place. I read a cover... 'Hey, it's the Book Thief..._joy'_ I put it down and pick up another book. I suddenly desired to remember all that I read _before_ I wake up, yet the harder I tried, the brighter things became. Eventually, I was up, wondering which dream I forgot and hoping that I was dreaming this too, for it was only 6:39, not anywhere near my 10 hour sleep mark... 

A few nights ago I had an FA where I wrote down notes on Post-it pads though I knew I didn't have any on my nightstand in real life, I accepted that somehow, magically, they were there.

Another dream I had a few nights ago was after a senior [one of many I've recently befriended] told me of the horrors of my Chem II teacher [if I took Chem II that is]. I was in his class, as a student, and couldn't get anything right. He nearly blew my head off, all because I couldn't follow one simple yet complex direction... If only, if only I knew it was a dream...

----------


## Hazel

> I find myself chatting with some others there, and one points out some coconut candy to me. I buy two, realizing it isn't real life, but not that it's a dream [so no lucid], regardless, I pay the fee for the candy, 28 cents. I eat them and vaguely taste it. I've been there before. So white, so mundane, I wouldn't be able to forget it.



That sounds very mysterious...

----------


## The Cusp

You get aim for 10 hours of sleep!?!?!??    Nice, I miss those days.  I just can't do it anymore.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> You get aim for 10 hours of sleep!?!?!?? Nice, I miss those days. I just can't do it anymore.



I can always do that easily, school's low sleep and high stress lifestyle makes sleeping for long periods of time as natural as breathing... I scare some people with how long I sleep at times... though I'm scarier when woken up during REM.

You know my last post where I complained of my dreams? Well, it made everything go back to crazy 'normality' again.

A more interesting bit of 09.16.07 dreams-
I realize that this girl's boy I possess, on this side of the existence, wouldn't be human until I touched ocean water. Since I was outside and on the second floor, right next to the ocean, I dipped my hand in. The frigid liquid was wonderful against my flesh. I somehow phase through the white rails and, holding onto the cement with my hands, plunge into the water below. But... it's no longer water. I find myself immersed in a sea of gentle flowing bamboo leaves. Each one dark and cool, it filled me with a sense of wonder and amazement. To describe it any further would do it no justice, it was just too perfect. Too surreal. I forgot about the ocean and just savored the feel of leaves against flesh and the buoyancy of being in a sea of plants.

Last night's dreams [actually, I was so shocked at how between each dream I recalled and determined to an extent which dreams were to be forgotten and remembered, so I only remember two].

Dream 1- I'm with a classmate, Hao, walking through another part of downtown... Dream downtown where I once was offered to become a fox goddess [it's in this DJ somewhere I think, or my older one]. I notice two very odd things in this fountain and statue adorned park. 

Everything albeit two items are Buddha themed; the Virgin Mary with the Holy Child, and a random bronze penis... I find both very strange and try to uncover the secrets of the park with these oddities as some kind of clue.

Hao kept dragging me away and eventually he succeeded.

One of my mom's offerings to Saint Santa Nino (I can't remember the Tagalog name of it, something like that) was caught on a wire so I moved it back to the saint.

The Rare Stardom of a Werewolf-
A lot happens in this dream. I take a car out from downtown past orange groves and I find gated communities pop out of nowhere and signs to it. "Love Rd" One says, but it's not what I'm looking for. I go down two blocks, it's "Freedom Blvd."

I turn into it. Eventually I'm at my DC friend's house. I quickly am quizzed on it's history, Korean made but Indian historically. Lovely and big and fancy, in short, I loved it.

I received a formal tour and as my friend wasn't home, his uncle was, I left.

Later on I come back. Why? Actually, first I went to Love Road where the gate was a hinged and push pin fancy gate. Only me and my bag could go, and seeing I was headed to a mansion of vampires, I was only slightly worried about going alone. Then I remembered I didn't know the way there. So I came back to my friend's place.

Heavy cigar smoke filled my lungs as my friend's uncle entertained guests. I asked if they owned a bat, for a large one was outside, beckoning me. I realized that a werewolf wouldn't own a bat and recognized it as my vampire friend's pet. It kept shrieking too... annoying yet lovable thing.

I squirmed out of their house and ran to follow it, when Jake saw me. He wasn't happy I was going off to a vampire's house without even saying hi to him. (No, really, when someone mutters "That bitch" out of anger, you think your friends' just _a bit_ mad?)

I'm running merrily after the bat and my super fast werewolf friend is bolting after me. I ran until I turned right ton Love Road. A vampire woman in a layer outfit comes between Jake and I as he catches up and shoots him in the shoulder.

I run to him and after awhile of listening to my vampire friend's directions and such, I managed to heal him. I woke up before the vampires could take me away though...

I didn't read Eclipse but it finally influenced my dreams! Yay for rare werewolf! Usually only some vampires come in and all.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I slept in today and had only one dream to show for it... that and my bed-hair everyone swore looked fine [my hair looks so flat in the morning it makes me _feel_ emo... wow, how stereotypical was that]... *sigh* and now my parents don't believe me when I tell them the power went out since my alarm was flashing and didn't go off [it read 1:24 AM at 7 AM].

Dream-
It all started with an elephant. All of this trauma is all because of that stupid little elephant. I was just minding my business, picking up my elephant to fly off to home, since hot air balloons were no fun, and they sent me to an asylum. And a very colorful one at that.

Splurges of pink, green, and orange had blown all over the walls and floors of the rooms. I wasn't alone, several others who claimed themselves normal were with me, and heck, most of them were, and a mean 'consoler' who'd make us 'normal' was there too.

Thanks to the 'consoler', one of our people wound up dead halfway through the dream, and the rest of us were plotting of escape. Lots of really crazy stuff went on, we ran through time and space, warping from one place to the next, in attempt to prove how 'normal' we already were.

I woke up right before I almost died from a rickety object looming above.

----------


## NeAvO

Lol, you're alarm is a little off there  :tongue2: 

What a unique scenario, an institution in a dream. That's got to be messed up  ::o:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, you're telling me, lol. 

That dream, _and_ my alarm clock, were both pretty screwy if you ask me.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I finally remembered it! Lately I've remembered dreams but forgotten throughout the day with all the hustle and bustle, but not today  :boogie: 

Madness of the Rush-
In school with Maro-chan, we were at this open house/fair event. I soon find myself lost after taking in the strange, dreamy sights and am dragged off by a dean. The dean leads me to the lunch room where they request my lunch order. The options were so... Decent and palatable, I don't even realize it couldn't be fathomable!

After half-listening to the dean, someone asks me if I want my oysters raw or shucked. Startled by this, I notice the cafeteria's now a salad bar...

The dean shoves me off to the library where the outdoor fair once was. There Maro-chan reappears and helps me gather data on two authors for a essay the dean forced onto me. When I pick up, look at, and read the book titles, Maro-chan remarked, "Eew, how creepy."

"Well, they are supposed to be demented vampires," I reply... then I begin to wonder, "Why am I writing a report on vampires? There's no such thing in real life." Regrettably, I wake up right when my "I'm dreaming" idea can fully reveal itself, and it wasn't even 5:40 or 4:10, it was 5:20... Too early to be up, too late to go back to sleep.

----------


## The Cusp

THat elephant dream was really out there.  You should check the expiration dates on the food in your fridge!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, you're telling me? Yeah, though... I doubt instant ramen expires, and if it did, I really don't want to imagine it causing such an odd dream.

It's not last night's dream but the night before. I came on DV so set on having to do something, but I couldn't remember _what_, it may be a day late, I may be a dollar short, but at least my dream came back to me! [Though, I can't say the same to last night's dream, really surreal, I remember thinking that... something about- I love DV. I remembered it!]

09.21.07-
Chemistry-
I remember a fragmented empirical formula I was messing with. I couldn't get to a solution with the right amount of hydroxide until the very end. I woke up and my answer was there... but as to what it was an answer of?

FA-
I woke up and went on with the normal routine until I decided to, while brushing my teeth, randomly 'wake up.' I ended up in my next dream.

Coffee Bean Biscotti-
It was terrible. Stuck in a warm car, my dad drove through wheat fields, we were off to a friend of his' home.

It turned out to be some people I knew from a few years ago. They were asking me about how I was and all in their strange home, trying to convince me we were in Belgium. I wasn't buying it.

My step-dad appears and starts playing games on his phone while people watched him and asked why he did that [as if it were a crime].

I took that as a sign to leave, and so, I ended up in Germany with my Kuya. He gave me a tour of his place and somehow we ended up in the kitchen. He offered me coffee beans, I gladly accepted. They were inside little almond joy sized bits of biscotti. I ate one without hesitation. The flavors were intense. Coffee, chocolate, a bit of almond/vanilla with the varying textures of coarse biscotti and sleek bean. I wondered why we didn't have any in real life before I woke up.

All these dreams occurred in one hour, I know that for sure since I woke up at 11:59 wondering if my clock all crazy again. I already had on FA that night and was hoping then it was another. Reality Check- failed. I was awake. So I went on to dread B, I went outside, my mom was ironing and sort of interrogated her... I was awake all right, and I had only been asleep for one lovely hour too. Joy...

09.22.07-
Dream 1-
[Remembered it] I was at a large campus grounds of Emory or someplace and there was this giant swimming pool/fountain. A woman kept questioning me on which college I wanted to go to, then left me later on. I wandered around the garden a bit, enjoying the feel of how big this place made the world feel, this was the kind of small feeling I liked, feeling small, but not short.

Dying to Relive-
Another rare prince type dream. I was at his place with his parents who were, quite poorly, attempting to work a sock puppet show with a plush of their son... I did find this slightly creepy and offered to help, but they didn't want me to, and since he wasn't there, I found no reason to stay.

I wandered around the woods and found my prince charming. A witch gave me an ultimatum, die or cease to exist while he did... It was all very odd to me, was there at all a difference?

I find myself at my front door and burst in, crying when I see Ba [He's not even my dad at that O.o]. He asks why do I cry and I curl up to my computer in the den and say, "Because I thought you'd take the laptop with you..."

Then I find myself and another DC running down spiral stairs in a well to reach certain types of books [for the well was not one of water but knowledge]. I manage to use computer controls and do a ctrl+f search for history books. When my 'screen' reached the bottom, so did I [and now back in 1st POV] I scanned for the parts of history that could explain such a phenomenon. None was there... "Stupid search menu" I mutter.

I make it back to the outside world to find a very familiar, cooler version of the prince. I thought again (Though I don't know when I did before), "This time do it right." And I wake up after thinking how similar, in a sense, this was to what I'm going to put one of the characters in a story of mine through. [Though for all who didn't expect it, I actually got a normal amount of sleep last night, not 10, not 11, but 8! I think I'll have to take a nap soon though...]

----------


## The Cusp

You and your books.  A dream sign for you if there ever was one.

I'm always noticing sacred geometry in your dreams.  A spiral staircase into a well of knowledge?  

The chemistry formula dream sounded interesting.  Are you studying chemistry at the  moment?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

You know, I was just beginning to wonder why so many book related dream signs were popping up, but that makes it all clear, it's the books, not the places I find them.

Well, I only know about the Flower of Life in sacred geometry, but I always thought it was for alchemy until you posted something about it in your dreams. It'd be cool to at least know more about it, I don't like being ignorant on these things [because I'm sure even if it didn't bug me it'd bug other people, like how people ask "Do you speak Filipino?" It just bugs me... though only a bit]. 

Hey, does sacred geometry hold links to fractal art? Just curious...

Yeah... forcibly though, my school program forces you to take Chemistry in sophomore year, and after this I think my pondering of being a chemist can go die... it's these frigging lab reports and dates!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey you!!  ::D:  Haven't been here in a while, good to be back though. You know I've had that feeling in dreams before, where I think that I've already dreamed about this person/location/etc. But I wonder if those "memories" of past dreams are fake? .... You know what I mean?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Welcome back dear Mes! 

I have to wonder about them too, though some I'm certain I've had before... but you never really know eh?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Yeah, I guess! They are SO real sometimes though! Like, you're walking around in a dream, and you just KNOW that you've been there before. But then you wake up and look through your DJ and there's no mention of that place.   :smiley:  Maybe it's easier to remember dreams we have had but forgotten while we are in a dream. Wait, this philosophical talk is making my head spin.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, yeah, it sounds confusing all right  :smiley:  But it does sound reasonable, I tend to remember dreams I had the day before but forgot right before I slip into my dreams.

----------


## mark

hey!

I like the dream you had...its funny I always get really confused when my dreams shift from a first person to a diffrent point of view...its weired ha ha ::shock:: 

oh I really like the "well of knowledge" idea I will have to remember that one its great  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, I used to a lot too, but then I kind of just accepted that as a sign that I'm dreaming [or usually a sign that I'm close to being lucid if I don't catch it, which is often].

I hate to say it but, I had this awesome dream last night I swore I wouldn't forget and... well, as you may have guessed, it slipped out of some hole in my head between then and now... How cruel... I've really got to work on my dream recall. Maybe I should take more vitamins?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I remembered dreams this time! I promised myself I wouldn't go on here until I did and I did so hurray for me. There were several fragments and two very weird dreams, where both DCs were out to kill me and steal my powers... I was like omnipotent and quite in tuned with their plans.

Dream 1- Fragment, I was having some rusty [Blood?] stained pants be cleaned, I then found myself soon after blushing over something.

Dream 2- Another fragment, I'm staring at my nails and i wonder if the reason why only 4 fingers were painted red... then I assumed the paint wasn't totally dry when I went to sleep and it got all over the sheets  ::?: 

Magic explosion-
It's dark out and I'm with some fairies that I manipulate, though I can do fine without them, I keep them with me. It's a carny setting and one guys attempts to capture me and another guy and fry us with a teleportation room. It teleports _to_ nowhere [as in nonexistence]. 

He managed to lock us into it, but there was a complex puzzle that if you solved in time you could escape. I was close to solving when I mad ea wrong move and got fed up, so I picked it open [miracle since so keyholes existed nor a visible door]. And we fled, then we escaped via something...

Magic Explosion's counterpart?-
Thought I was in the clear right? I find myself in a flooded area of a city, which is how it's supposed to be. The dark blue water covered everything, I though of flying out, but swimming was fun. So I swim and chat for a bit when I'm pulled under by a fairy. She's carrying a Gothic Lolita umbrella to match her get up, and I could tell that her innocent act was really an act a few minutes into the conversation.

Regardless, I go off into the underground city with her [I'm familiar with it because it's a place in my mind I've created in the past month or so]. I soon reveal her plans when I send hunters off for her [in the form of the one bald chef guy in Top Chef], they ask for her fees to prove her authenticity. She shrinks and begins to freak out, she tosses him a $10,000 gift card before fleeing the bookstore.

 It's dark again and now she knows she can't hide, so she refuses to withhold her strength anymore. We fight, I flee, afraid of damaging my cherished city [I never realized how elaborate it was until last night, with the fractal stone roads and brick/stone/marble/etc. buildings giving off a warm feel]. Her black dress and black/purple butterfly wings fluttered after me. I get into a cave, tired of fighting, taking a ride exit as a way out and wake up [never realized it'd wake me up though, because as well controlled as it was, I wasn't lucid _ever_].

----------


## Oneironaught

> I find myself at my front door and burst in, crying when I see Ba [He's not even my dad at that O.o]. He asks why do I cry and I curl up to my computer in the den and say, "Because I thought you'd take the laptop with you..."



I was so sure you maybe missed Ba or had love for him or something. But no, you were worried about the laptop! That made me laugh when I read it.  ::D:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha! Sign number 1 that you've become dependent on your computer, dreaming that you won't be the same without it! 

I had an interesting dream last night, no violence or anything, more all-powerful stuff, but really strange stuff too.

Spiritual Aid-
Somehow or another I end up in this place. Now, this place, unlike others preceding it, appeared to be an assembly line for spiritual management. I was literally born solely for that job. Yet, unlike all anyone else, I could see the doors and rooms that actually existed in the same places as the assembly line pathways; dual existences. I get my work done fast, as fast as Su. Unlike everyone else, we rather goof off than work.

Being 8 seconds [but read .08 seconds] older than him, I had more of a liberty to flitter hither and tither. And I did just that. I get out of my 25 cent toy shaped egg, wrap up my work, and explore these hallways that lead to other existences. 

Maro-chan and Danny find me right when I'm deciding which 'door' to open [actually translucent mirrors]. They ask if I'll open up an interesting route, and I decide to open the one in front of me. With my elbows, knees, and head partway through, they ask about the other 'door' I was thinking about opening. I told them it was a long and tedious route as my memories filled with a detour dream memory.

So, I will the door to stay open as I sift further into it. Down a mossy cliff I tumble, into a jeep I go, and I'm off to a house, avoiding diseases as I go. When I get to the house, it's cloudy and raining, though everyone's in the backyard [Chico, Maro-chan, Ken-Ken, and Danny]. We play with Baba, Maro's dog, before I find Chico on the other side of the fence. I force him over, meeting him halfway. We talk and I try to convince him to come with us, but one of his friends drag him away.

I take a 'shortcut' [More like a detour] back to the 1st home's yard and meet a smaller dog who sends me vibes that this is not only the wrong yard, but it belongs to a kindergarten. I leave and when i return to the home, no one is there, I assume they all went inside and hurriedly search for them.

Maro-chan's had to get rid of her dog yesterday, her new home won't accept large animals. I was bugging Chico with Chemistry and stuff. As for the rest, the influences definitely weren't incubated or consciously induced.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I feel so special, no lucid, but a sure fire dream of canibals... Gee, everyone' favorite friend.

Dream-
The city was isolated from the rest of the world. No one could enter, no one could leave. Food provisions were running out. People had resorted to cannibalism for food. Everywhere you went, even near fires, everything was so freaking cold! I did kill a few people, but I didn't resort to such a basic level. I merely snapped their necks in two. Any, and every, single being who pounced after me in such a hungry manner. No blood was shed though from the sickening sounds and acts, that only came for cannibals. 

Even some of my class mates had resorted to it. They wouldn't harm me, and kept every other sane fiber of their being, they just killed and ate those that tried to kill and eat them. Chickie Wang gave me his white vest/jacket [the sort of marshmallow looking kind, so puffy and warm] because they only targeted things that were cold. And trust me, as much as I enjoy the cold, that was insanely cold. So I happily took his coat while he went after another meal. 

Did I mention everything was monochromatic? It was either white or gray, no darks or black, which only exaggerated the frigid temperature. We were in a mall, I was shopping for clothes, both before and after I realized that it had turned into a people eat people situation. [In fact, I snapped someone's neck near a silver coat rack] 

Soon after I received the jacket, I began to probe around the city limits for a way to sift my way through the wall. No luck. But, a pair of hands from the other side did drag me over. I had a sword with me suddenly. The person appeared to be similar to Nico, but this person knew me better than Nico. She was training and leveling in the fields to breakdown the walls and exterminate the deranged mass of humans. Everything was grayish here, gray cloudy sky [the only way the sky could be differentiated from the earth was because it was cloaked in gray-green fields of grass with monsters roaming around].

I trained until level 17 or so and kind of got lost from the person. I suddenly jumped scenes and was in a normal mall, totally cannibal free, clothes shopping yet again. Then, I woke up... very tired...

I went to American Eagle for the first time in my life and saw a Jacket that reminded Mae-Mae of Nanba's vest... O.o Bot she and I wanted it [her because of Nanba, me because it was cool]

----------


## The Cusp

Good job with all the neck snapping, I'm impressed.  Where do you come up with all these rich dream worlds?   You should mention what books you've been reading.

I've been dreaming about dual realities lately as well, kind of like your spiritual aid dream.

----------


## Oneironaught

You always have such cool adventures in your dreams. Your cannibal dream reminds me a _lot_ of the original Silent Hill video game.





> [In fact, I snapped someone's neck near a silver coat rack]



Remind me to never stand between a woman and her wardrobe.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Where do you come up with all these rich dream worlds? You should mention what books you've been reading.



 Your guess is as good as mine, especially since lately the only things I have been reading are textbooks [no really, I haven't even finished a book I borrowed from a friend, she keeps asking when she'll get her baby back] But yeah, next time I read anything I guess I should post it in... hmm, maybe I eat weird stuff for dinner?





> Remind me to never stand between a woman and her wardrobe.



 At least you learned it the easy way! It's a whole lot worse when the clothes have the word "SALE" attached ^.^ [Never played Silent Hill, but I'd like to at least watch the movie]

Wow, school's haunting me! I'm never going to talk about sports again, though, it wasn't that bad seeing how everything turned all interesting later on but still... No one likes being stuck in school more than have to be.

Elemental strifes?-
Well, at first this dream was all normal... I randomly meander around town, using secret passages in an art/manga store. 

At one point, a guy began to follow me around. It so happened that at that same time I'm destined to have a secret meeting with a couple other people. He follows to the store, and I start to go on panic mode. If I screw up here he'll know the place. Luckily, I managed to slip away in the nick of time. The people scolded me for almost ruining everything, and later on I left them. [I could have sworn I consciously jumped dreamscapes]

From one nice place to a school yet to see the daylight, I decided to join the track team. The girls team consisted of 6 people; 5 girls, one guy [don't even ask]. Soon they added me and almost instantly we had to go and change for a meet. 

It was funny, the guys went into the gym to change and the girls changed outside on a red lunch table... I didn't even care. 

When the guys came back out, the coach adamantly gave us gum, so I pretended to grab a piece and chew on it. 

We were near the outdoor pool, various mats were laid out for people to warm up. I thought stretching would be tough on me since it had only been an hour since I joined and such, but it was easy. I ran and in 3rd place. That made me the 4th fastest person on our team. [Random eh?]

And here's where life turns pretty. We go back to our changing rooms and the coach wants us to go into the gym. The gym, lit up by the waters' reflections, was mainly a swim area... in fact, that's all it was.

Soon, we leave the gym for something else. I meet this guy with blond hair and end up in a giant outdoor pool with him. It was in the center of a coliseum. He transforms into this gigantic black dog as big and as black as Cerberus. He emits this extremely powerful aura. More so than usual it appears for even he is in shock, a foe appears and they fight, he wins. 

This is the way of the elemental battles. The element mainly seen is water, the giant pool is evidence of that, though the contestants can use any element aside fro water so long as it can incorporate it into use [which means fire can't be used it water unless you have Greek Fire, but that's not the point].

When this all ends, I go on a journey. Why? Well, in the midst of the battle, I had a vision of a temple, an old Shinto temple. So up the mountains (I climb for a day) to meet a Buddhist monk in his shrine. He tells me of a story, of why those shrines, altogether, in one day, vanished. It was an elaborate story I can't quite remember, but it was linked with my fate the mystery that no one could 100% be sure of, why it disappeared.

I trek back to the school, and it's training day for track in the mini pools [you know, the endless pools?]. Cerberus-dog guy was up first, he managed to do I guess 1 mile in 6 minutes using his legs only to swim. I was in awe over such a feat.

He was pretty happy, until two things came upon him. 1) His father called on his cell phone with another "Your mom is sick in the hospital" story [He's been tricked and held captive in his own father's home several times before with that story]. 2) His Asian rival came up to swim. [Another elemental guy, this one uses wind]

The Asian guy, who turned out to be Chinese grown up Japanese, kicked his butt easy. [On random note, Asian guy was tone and with brownish-black hair and a tan] 5 seconds O.O No wonder he had such a large fan base. [He swims like a fish dear lord it's scarily good]

The blond stormed away and scenes changed. It was back to the giant pool coliseum. I was as close to the action as I could get [yet again I was in the water]. This time it was blond guy vs his rival. The fight was so fast and vivid, blurs of black attempted to cut through the guy who bounced around as if it were a game. 

Then the Asian began to release his skills. He plunged head first into the water and the water around him reacted to the wind. Dark spirals of upset water encased him. A platform was summoned, floating islands appeared. Only two existed, a Kung Fu dojo next to _the mythical shrine_ I saw and traveled for! 

Asian guy was in dojo pants now and fought viciously. I was worried for both of them, and intervened. Things went ballistic. The shrine's war drum, which gave off deep and dark vibes [almost as dark as Blondie's animal form], merged into the Inari shrine gates [as I call them, http://static.flickr.com/49/126107137_7fb41d819f.jpg for better idea of it]. It glowed white and the blond's aura grew darker and more powerful. The fight ended in a bloody draw. They were afraid I'd get hurt in their intense fight, they couldn't find a way to get me out safely.

Back to the endless pool. This time it was Asian guy and me. I realized by then that Blondie didn't want me with him, rivalry maybe? I was sitting on the edge of the pool, legs dangling in front of him. We were chatting and even with me sitting above him, he was taller than me when he stood.

He was trying to convince me to go out with him. But I didn't, he was an idol in music and this sport, no privacy for either of us if I did, plus I didn't want to lose Blondie, we were friends now. 

He was telling me all the perks and his passion, etc. etc. [at one point he went into things that connotated marriage for a bit like, "Even if you were fooling around there I'd still accept you," the nerve] I never noticed that his hands were caressing my face until he tried to kiss me. I slapped him. You could here the shock in the air. NI the sunlight, his skin tone and hair reminded me of precious, tropical fish, and I felt a bit guilty. 

He got lucky the second time, he didn't react hurt at all. He looked a bit more... human, less cocky, I'm the greatest and worthy of all attitude. Then, he- before I could even react- licked my upper lip, nibbled it, then passionately kissed me, as if nothing wrong had happened. It's weird, I didn't even think of slapping him, it was like it was normal or expected. 

I asked him about the shrine that his skills produced, and he told me that was an illusion, all a mirage made by his abilities. Real yet non-existing. Another dual reality concept. 

He then pulled out a marker and wrote his name on the floor between my legs that I [obviously] wasn't sitting on, in Japanese. I thought not of how he invaded my personal space, but on how some fans would probably rip out the piece of floor when they realize who's name it is.

Then, 3rd POV. Some mysterious person was checking up on Asian guy's data. I saw into his past. 

10-12 years old, wind elemental fights. You could use anything to channel the wind to form a sword. He killed the knight how he was against [age 28 the dead one was]. Comparison of skills? His wind sword was a twig vs a katana or scabbard in a sword fight. He killed him with metal chain links that never touched him, the wind got to him first.

5 years old, he was walking by the wind coliseum, he killed the loser without a single move. While carrying a candy bar, the crowd screamed moments after he passed by. The crumpled loser was nothing more than a dehydrated, sand impaled corpse covered in candy bars. It was obvious now how strong exactly he is. But I held no fear, for even the blond held his own skulls, and neither were crazy. And why would they be when the catalyst for their increased power happened to tie in with me and that shrine mystery?

Didn't get to solve mystery, woke up soon after Asian guy and me went back to talking and I started messing with things while lucid. I rewound time to figure learn exactly what he said to me before kissing me [I already forgot by then]. Then woke up, no longer tired, maybe I exerted too much control too quickly? 

All the sports, influenced by talking about them during a car wash I was doing just for the sake of getting more hours done.

EDIT- For those who remember or care to remember that one dream that I had issues describing the symbol to, I decided to try to doodle it up post it, too bad I didn't make it look as good as it was in the dream...
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...569#post478569

----------


## Lucidbulbs

One odd dream, it definitely was way off from my attempt to dream sharing with a friend... gee [well, at least now I know when she sleeps so that could make things easier]

Dream map-
The whoel night I was veiwing an old map, the only things I viewed was Europe/Russia, though it was where American should have been, with a huge difference on top of that- it was a reflection of its original continent formations. I zoome din and out, seeing new titles as I looked around and could even get a box seeing what was going on. There were a lot of Romes on the map with an ocassional "Rome is falling" and "Rom?" marks. I see genocides and people fleeing in various areas. I'm curious as to why but then I begin to wonder "Aren't I supposed to be doing something else?"

----------


## The Cusp

Rome? By any chance have you been watching that new show about the celtic tribes, I don't know what it's called.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Nah, the only thing I've watched recently was Chuck, and aside from that, Top Chef, and the weather channel [with the occasional Asian drama].

Well, tonight was the first time in a while where I've tried to WILD or at least fail that and do WBTB. It... well failed, but I wasn't thinking that it would be that way! I was so set, and everything was just so...right. That is, until the minor, yet fatal, error of hitting snooze came into play. I was almost asleep after being awake for 5 minutes when, 5 minutes later [the amount of time it takes for me to sleepily re-enter REM] Aerosmith is blasted into my ears. I thought I died! I RCed after that just to be sure... dear me that scared me to death.

On the plus side, I haven't felt so rested with 7 hours of sleep in forever, that and my recall hasn't been that vivid in a while too.

Dreams- 

Many fragments, didn't remember prior dreams to awakening... Most of the dreams were bland. Lots of me at school. 

A lot of precognitive dreams. Much more frequent now and with a lot more accuracy as well as occurring on that same day. I kind of miss the old schedule, because they were more sporadic and random events... Now they're certain 'normal' events with certain twists to them... Makes me wonder if I'm being too routine... 

I had 3, all were done by the end of school, really normal stuff too, not coincidences though since the dialog was _exactly_ the same as in the dreams...

FA #1- I wake up and make coffee while arguing with my dad

FA #2- I go to the bathroom with a bagel and black tea [out of black tea IRL]

EDIT- I remembered a dream!

No matter what I did in school, a teacher would scold me. I fooled him at first, so he didn't yell at me then, I faked sincere kindness towards him. Internally I was angry, he was, for no reason, flaming and yelling everyone out and such.

I was having clothing issues too, no matter where I was, randomly my pants would be on the table, so I had to sneak them back on before people noticed the outfit alteration [I still didn't figure out how that happened]. 

Before then when I was running around on a bike, meeting Sammy and L-chan, they told me things that mattered. Keep in touch with people, for they'll always think of you. Come when someone needs you, it really helps. Yeah, odd dream.

----------


## mark

> Nah, the only thing I've watched recently was Chuck, and aside from that, Top Chef, and the weather channel [with the occasional Asian drama].
> 
> Well, tonight was the first time in a while where I've tried to WILD or at least fail that and do WBTB. It... well failed, but I wasn't thinking that it would be that way! I was so set, and everything was just so...right. That is, until the minor, yet fatal, error of hitting snooze came into play. I was almost asleep after being awake for 5 minutes when, 5 minutes later [the amount of time it takes for me to sleepily re-enter REM] Aerosmith is blasted into my ears. I thought I died! I RCed after that just to be sure... dear me that scared me to death.
> 
> On the plus side, I haven't felt so rested with 7 hours of sleep in forever, that and my recall hasn't been that vivid in a while too.
> 
> Dreams-  
> 
> Many fragments, didn't remember prior dreams to awakening... Most of the dreams were bland. Lots of me at school. 
> ...




ha ha ha I can just imagine how much that would give you a jump lol....but still on the plus side Aerosmith is not to bad to wake up to could be worse could be ...brittany spears  ::shock::   :Eek:  now thats some scary stuff right there! lol

lol I see what you mean about your FA's  ::roll::  ...arguing with your dad...not nice, still at least they are intresting ones I am always just lying in bed when I have FA's

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah, that'd be scary, but that can't happen IRL, I always set my alarm to the rock station. 

It was a small arugment, like something petty that we just argue over for no real reason then to bug on another. I've had a lot of those FAs too, just bed related, like with pillows all out of place XD

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Meh, last night I woke up at 2 AM deciding not to WBTB/WILD... I found out when my alarm went off I didn't turn it off, only switch it from radio to buzzer... another night of thrills. I had roughly three dreams, two of which meshed together... I liked the last one though, the hazelnuts were good.

The Trio-
Ken Ken, Maro-chan, and I are running around town chatting. We ran up and down, through a town up North, joking and laughing while we wandered around the maze of a town. We sat in a tower at one point, deciding upon something... 

After wards, you could see me and the others in maroon van, Maro-chan driving with the laptop in the right passenger front seat and us in the back. Ken Ken was all mellow while I was arguing with Maro-chan on what to do, I wanted to drive, and I wanted the rice in the laptop. 

Why would I be so adamant on driving? At the last intersection Maro-chan almost plunged our van into the opposing turning lane's chrome truck.

Well, this dream proves one thing. I can incubate my dreams a lot better than before, I assured myself my dream was to be of my friends... but I guess what you put in is what you put out, if you want a specific person you got to name them...

*Woke up at 2AM, WBTB, no lucid*

TV Shows I/II-
There was a lot of confusion, but I knew three things; I wasn't in the game show but I was there, my dad needed to get something to win money, and I was utterly bored.

They were to drive to an island who's map I memorized to a cave or two for a certain crystal, lovely blood ruby shaped 'catareites.' I guided and basically did my dad's job, I told him the best strategies and which cave to pursue. It would be easier to get to if you went there before high tide resumed.

We made it but the tide was slowly rising. Suddenly, the whole sand bar with the cave was surrounded by a private dock and yacht and a woman was sobbing, knowing she wouldn't be able to get it on time. I coached my father into fetching the crystals by swimming down deep into the cave, with my flash light as a guide. [RN-My hair's always tied up in these dreams]

The producer/director was impressed. He was a guy in his mid 20s with black hair and a youthful face. [Kind of reminded of Hero from DBSK, I put him up in my and Maro-chan's locker to cheer her up, she loves him to death...]

*Wake up to alarm, attempt to WILD, conk out at HI*

TV Shows II/II-
It's a new day, and I wondered what my little DC brother [he was such a sweet heart and smartie] was up to. I went to check up on him and over hear him making deals with the producer that include me and a bunch of other shows. The light bulb doesn't go lucid yet.

I continue on, disregarding the tropical plants and the fact my apartment is more tropical flat-like. I have a 3rd POV moment where I see my dad get paid $205 for the show he was on [and I wonder why he didn't give me any money] and interview people. At one point he somehow gets an interview sheet filled out by my messy scrawl. I think it said I was allergic to peanuts and kiwis and I was mentally laughing at it. 

 I go onto DV to check up on lucid dream threads and like that, time goes from 5:45 to 8:45 AM.

I curse at my carelessness, and freak over the lack of mom when you need to get to school. My brother's gone and my teachers were seriously going to murder me. They already had blown up on me in several dreams and a few RL events. 

I run out the door to find the producer only a few feet from me. He wants me to be in a show and use our home, I refuse. I realize I'm only in my firework pjs [only worn in Germany] and in sneakers, so I flee into my room.

He's there and persisting I do it. He throws me a bag of hazelnuts that I happily accept. I eat a few as he miserably bluffs peanut and lime threats. I asked him how he knew I was allergic to stuff and he told me he has my information. I mentally scoff at the inaccuracy of their data base/sources.

I go out to the stair well and am almost held captive in my own home! I shrug off his demands and sit in my brother's den near the window overlooking the tropical forest. One of the producer's people appear and I'm lucid [ish]. Rather than go off and try to do a lucid task, like say, the reflection one, I demand her to drive me to school. She dumbly asks how? So I give her directions after doing a mental search on it... Still no luck, I never make it to the car, producer got to me when I woke up. It was a nice car too...

I wonder if my Dc bro is the replacement of my RL niece, she's more like a sister to me so yeah...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I had way too much fun last night in my dreams, not that I'll complain. I just can't stop yawning now though.

Fantasy Stone-
The dream was all really odd and bland until I decided to play some video games. I turned on my TV and this Fantasy Stone game popped up. I ended up being in it rather than playing it.

It was really cool. The city, all Final Fantasy-ish, and details, hyper-reality quality. Wings dispelled from tiny bags that disappeared and came at will. Book sized neon translucent discs became full-fledged flying snowboards of sorts. 

I lived in a ship with with Dream Keepers. They always wore their wings and  constantly had to make up strategies for future wars against the dark, antagonistic Dream Keepers. I, being no Keeper and with no wings [or wing-bags], cooked for them and helped about. There were 7 of us in all, two female Dream Keepers, three male, and their tall-to-the-point-of-making-me-feel-tiny main strategist. He talked to me a lot, made me feel at least a bit useful having to help him and all.

It was very random at first. We fled to a city for the shield safety [each city had them to resist against airborne attacks]. The enemies pursued eagerly. We were relieved when we crossed the line. They shot out ruby crystals that disabled a high-tech, top-notch, shield system. Yeah, we were in some serious trouble. It was me who guided them on where to shoot to attempt to bring down the ships before they destroyed us. Lucky me my bad luck didn't kick in. For once. [Proof- I was staring at a Macy's guy walk by and i was all "I wonder what will happen to him?" A few seconds later he slips on water and falls in front of an EB]

During the duration of that time I learned of my mysterious father; a man on the enemy lines who developed all these things; the wings, the ships, even the crystals. People even suspected me of being a victim of his genius, for I couldn't remember a thing of my past. I only remembered that my Duchess [From Alice in Wonderland] influenced grandmother took me to the Dream Keepers to care for me and in turn help them.

Cheers and relieved sighs were released. We won that round, but they'd be back. To enjoy the free time, one of the guys went out to serenade a cute girl he saw. She slammed the door on his face the first time. He tried again. They had a date in the sky, him flying about and her on her board. She was advised to leave a little later. An enemy was approaching.

He was older and shrouded in darkness, though beneath the layer there were golden lynx wings [though in the dream they were called that, I'm sure they meant gryphon's] and blond hair amongst beige clothes. 

He said something before he left, something about me, and mister lover boy free fell as he dispatched his wings for his board. It turned into a teal bag. 

He comes back and there's a bunch of food made. He doesn't want any and goes to his room.

I end up in the men's bathroom with the grandma, waiting to meet my dad. He's a no show, I go back to the ship.home with a bunch of frozen bags of seeds she wants. 

There were other things, but I blanked out until the part with FFVII motorcycles were in use. The Dream Keepers were racing for extra funds. I just sat on the motorcycle trying not to get poked by wings.

[Will finish dream later, have to leave for stuff]

How to make a Fantasy dream: Look at Chocobo games + look up keeper in other languages= Really interesting dream.... Too bad they weren't '_Katiwala_'s, I'd have been lucid in an instant.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I'm so happy today. Finally a normal 11 hours of sleep. And a nice long list of dreams to go with it. Three random blah dreams, and one dream that spanned out for about the worth of 4 [woke up three times in between it]. 

Revival-
The world had sunk. Everything was affected from an eternity of rains. Many cities existed half-submerged. Only an island in the sky remained unchanged. 

I was one of those under water. I stood upon the drowned city. My city. Numb with despair. Numb with denial. The man who brought me there let me be. It was a vast city, proud and wondrous it lay, bound to this watery grave.

If he hadn't taken me away from it I might have been too. The pressures were changing, the layer of fresh water I sat in was disappearing, he pulled me along. But, not before the remnant of the city called out to me. 

The emperor stood, covering the eyes of a beautiful ebony skinned child, everyone was there. And rather than weep at the large wave that threatened the city's magical barriers, they lit fireworks and celebrated.

I couldn't see why my father would allow it, to let a city go to ruins like that. The man dragged me off to other cities to aid, cities that weren't consumed. 

It bugged me, the entire time I helped the other lands, I was bugged. It wasn't until after I woke up the 3rd time I actually did something about it. In the sky, I figured out where it was. I made it rise up high enough to be able to have an underground tunnel link to it from a port city.

I split water in two. I turned sand into concrete. I made lights appear. A tunnel, with grass and plants planted in, and refrigerator raised blue squish-baby monsters to frolic about the tunnel (I can't believe I even installed two fridges in there, all done by dream control).

When I was done, a group of DCs wanted to help me in my endeavors. I went ahead of them. I noticed the change. My walls I made were Spartan. The walls at the end of the tunnel contained red strings holding ancient bells. The string strung over the mid-way of the tunnel, with smaller bells. I barely touched the string and it tore. I leapt over it, fearing the magic contained in the mysterious things would break along with it.

The magic kept. I was back again, back to the end of this village. The same things were seen. The group caught up after I ran back to them. I leapt again, barely missing the string. It still split to bits. 

This time, I was there. My father covered up the golden eyes of the child, his red ones sad. The was an angst amongst them. The child me grabbed fire works and began to light them. It cheered up the people and they followed suit. At least I understood why they'd do that before death.

But wait? If I was there, then shouldn't I be dead? Or was this a time spiral of what could of been?

We were foraging amongst the barren castle. Nothing, not even the grandeur architecture, remained. Suddenly. We were back where the string should have been. I led them forward into the bustling, lively city.

No signs of doom were shown, nothing that hinted of that previous spiral. I'd solved one mystery. Now time to modernize my city. Everything was lively and grand alright, but it was like living in an Asian-German 16th century mix of a city. 

The guards halted me after we roamed down a street full of restaurants. He tossed a blue silk scroll in my face, it read in a butchered form of Hiragana, "No foreigners." 

Insulted, I refused to comply. I argued, "It's my city, back off." And of course, they didn't. So as proof, I called off all the good restaurants on that street and what they were known for. The guards were baffled. One attempted to argue that the one behind me was good too so long as the food was dead enough to stop moving (With that one of my DCs killed a squirming fried shrimp).

We ended up running...And beating the crud out of them. They just wouldn't leave us be. I almost punched a random guy because he popped up right when the last guard fell. He wanted us to read "Pop Dead 200" the next issue of their manga-zine of 'Pop Dead 999.' 

He argues that though it was the 21st century [2010], it was like living in the 15th century [somehow 1604]. I flipped through his book and noticed all the 'available' positions. Those were the positions need to be filled because the past employee died making the magazine! I was peeved. This place needed to modernize now!

I went to the emperor and easily talked sense into him, being his daughter. And a week later things had improved greatly, though the magazine guy complained that English was a weird language and the manuals were only in "American" and Spanish. I woke up soon after...

----------


## The Cusp

Nice work writing that one up.  

No tunnel should be without...




> refrigerator raised blue squish-baby monsters to frolic about the tunnel

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Awesome dream but hang on, what do you mean a "normal 11 hours of sleep"??? Is that how much sleep you get "normally"?  ::o: 

I no longer have the luxury of sleep. I used to. Those were good times. Then this morning I was all ready to keep sleeping way into the day but I had a great LD and then couldn't get back to sleep. Oh well.  :smiley:  Maybe I'll nap later. Gah I've never had a LD from a nap...  ::?:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Awesome dream but hang on, what do you mean a "normal 11 hours of sleep"??? Is that how much sleep you get "normally"? 
> 
> I no longer have the luxury of sleep. I used to. Those were good times. Then this morning I was all ready to keep sleeping way into the day but I had a great LD and then couldn't get back to sleep. Oh well.  Maybe I'll nap later. Gah I've never had a LD from a nap...



Yeah... I miss those days too. I only can get my 'normal' amount of sleep during the weekends now, otherwise it's anywhere between 8-5 hours thanks to my workload...





> No tunnel should be without...



I couldn't help it, I was like... "Well, it just wouldn't be the same without them" and summoned it up. Too bad it wasn't lucid, that'd of been way cooler. But regardless, it was too good of a dream to write on an empty stomach, so I had to eat and then all the nice writing comes out when that happens ^.^

----------


## Lucidbulbs

For the past two nights I've attempted to incubate peaceful dreams, I only resulted with action filled adventures. Last night I tried Adam's technique again [because I like feeling refreshed in the morning].

The first set of dreams are a blank, but my last 1 1/2 is easy to remember.

Kidnapped Raised by Pirates-
Well, it all started with a man's promise to a child [as in 12 year-old me]. A promise the child made emptily, with the "on the course of whim" action and enthusiasm.

Too bad that was, on the pirate's side, a serious promise. At the beach, just as the child's meandering along, the captain takes her along his side and forces her into the water. They were to swim to the ship. The girl attempted to escape, she tried to swim so low in that they'd forget her, lose her. But to no avail. 

They came to a wall, an edge of the world [I believe the world was a cube], with a map of the current side of the world. They tried to bend in awkward positions and movements to 'slip' into the next side. The girl couldn't escape then either, the Capitan was behind her, ensuring she moved forward.

After a few edges she landed on the ship. They then began a trip to Italy.

A few years passed [my current age] and the teen was cleaning the deck. She was a city girl with high mannerisms, like that of a pirate's apprentice. Alas, though she had changed, they were still headed to Rome. Obviously the Captain was strict on rules. So when it came to attire, it was very "pirate-ish." 

And of course, the teen always snuck in things with the excuse that they were in bulk [The frugality of pirates]. Many rows and shelves of items filled the room. Somewhere along the lines of stuff, she discovered wonderfully well hidden clothes. City clothes and fashionable tunics presentable to a major urban port filled with magic, herbs, etc. [Yes ,this was a random dream.]

She forced the clothes upon the Captain, and, with the odd, possibly kidnap induced urges, wanted to call him 'father' or 'dad.' She resisted the urge, and fought with other pirates underlings as she waited for a stop that never came. A dream that ended, the story stopped short...

[Bleh, just felt like trying a pitiful 3rd POV dream entry]

----------


## The Cusp

Yargh!  It's hard to sail around the corners of a cubed earth!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> For the past two nights I've attempted to incubate peaceful dreams



Where's the fun in _that_?  ::wink:: 

J/k. Awesome dream, though. I like the third-person story form, too.  ::content::

----------


## mark

sweet pirates!! I love pirates!  :smiley: 

I have tried to incubate a pirates of the caribean dream once or twice with no sucess though...im jealous of your dream lol ...joking  :tongue2: 

I love the cube world thats great very surreal  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, I see you guys all liked that dream, a cubical world isn't so surreal to me, when I was little I used to wonder why people thought it was flat and not a cube. No, really, I did  :tongue2: . And yeah, pirates are cool, and, obviously, unexpected.

I would have forgot my dream... but a certain girl-dragon memory reminded me.

Shut Up-
They were searching for homes to place my niece. I searched too, flying through these grand vineyards and fields to come across marvelous homes... none suited my liking.

A lot blurs out of memory but I do remember my trip to see her at the orphanage. A boy whose nose glowed gold. A sister who turned from girl to silver dragon. I envied her, wishing I could do so... the Chinese, the Asian dragons, my personal favorites... But alas, I could not allow myself to stay and watch them frolic about. _"My niece,"_ I remembered. _"My niece."_

I wasn't too pleased with the home itself. It reminded me of all the homes I usually met misfortune. American, slightly country-log styled homes. More times than I could count I've been murdered, mugged, jumped, and threatened by immense things in those homes. Some dreams older than others, but the caution remained.

And with good reason. I went to the home. In the play-room attic, I found my niece being scolded, being treated poorly compared to the others. My rage found an outlet. I blew up on the woman scolding her for no justified reason, I wouldn't allow it. 

How could I? A shy, timid child who already went through so much. To allow an innocent and hurt child to be treated lesser than others was outrageous. I left with her by my side, but not before a long, tedious verbal fight was fought out.

My niece hasn't been doing so great lately, I'm really pissed by the 'makers' of her phobias and complexities too. And to think they still deny that things are wrong with them and their lifestyle after their own child suffers. Oh the strangeness of life. [And yes, I am over protective of, it's not like she's a spawn of the devil or anything.]

----------


## mark

> Haha, I see you guys all liked that dream, a cubical world isn't so surreal to me, when I was little I used to wonder why people thought it was flat and not a cube. No, really, I did . And yeah, pirates are cool, and, obviously, unexpected.
> 
> I would have forgot my dream... but a certain girl-dragon memory reminded me.
> 
> Shut Up-
> They were searching for homes to place my niece. I searched too, flying through these grand vineyards and fields to come across marvelous homes... none suited my liking.
> 
> A lot blurs out of memory but I do remember my trip to see her at the orphanage. A boy whose nose glowed gold. A sister who turned from girl to silver dragon. I envied her, wishing I could do so... the Chinese, the Asian dragons, my personal favorites... But alas, I could not allow myself to stay and watch them frolic about. _"My niece,"_ I remembered. _"My niece."_
> 
> ...




The dragons I love! dam pirates and dragons lol dont you get all the good stuff  :tongue2: .

Shame about whats happened with your neice in your dreams sounds like it was very intense. 

I hope you dont mind me asking but is everything ok?, its just by the sounds of what you wrote after your dream it sounds like things may be tough or something

----------


## EmilySian

Yeh loving the action packed dreams!!! Love to dream of dragons!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Thanks for the concern mark, but every thing's fine. I'm just angry at my step brother and the in-law. Every thing's fine...

And yes, as much as anyone else, I _love_ _dragons to death_! They are the best! I just wish I dreamed of them more often. I do say, dragons beat pirates by far.

Dreams-

Well... I do say that I had a lot of precognitive dreams, but, other than that, I cannot recall my non-precognitive dream. Pity, maybe it'll come back late....

Darn.... Now I know why I didn't want to remember... All numbers. *Numbers*.

Dream-
Numbers, numbers everywhere. I talked to people and it'd pop up in our conversations, we'd argue on 'P' squares and such... So much so that I think I turned a person into paper to write it down.

An onslaught of torture. I did so many math problems before bed that every 'normal' dream was filled with numbers. Even during HI it went like this- "He has nice blond hair... Cute.... Mmmm, it'd look better if it were a 15.... yeah, that sounds like it'd be blond"

Randomosity-
A very random and boring dream of me, my need to use a bathroom that turned into a bowling room the Persian Teddy Bear was singing/crying in. Also, there included blue soda and a strange guy... O.o Really droll eh?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I hate to just come on and only post in my DJ, but there's a major research paper due tomorrow that I need to edit [it's not really an option if you sent the draft to the teacher to proof it, not too bad, maybe an extra page's worth of info needed. American and French Revolutions goals (for each) and outcomes (for each) as well as more Meiji Restoration background info... yeah, the stuff that could kill people, massive history overload]

Lucid Seeker-
I nearly forgot it this morning. I had this long dream, where I was somewhere... odd. But, near the end I was shopping in a store [I think] and Lucid Seeker was sitting on a chair nearby. 

We were chatting. And near the end of the dream [like I knew my REM cycle was up] I told him I was glad to finally meet him face to face. He smiled and laughed at that before the dream ended. 

Really, I'm just curious if that was possibly a shared dream, or a very good recreation of Lucid Seeker and his personality. I didn't go to bed til about 11 PM so maybe, idk, unless of course 4 AM is you wake up time on a _weekend._

... I'll get back to you on the last dream, I spent too much time remembering the dream I swore I'd forget that things sort of flipped. To forget such a long dream... *sigh*

----------


## The Cusp

Now you've got me curious, I've got to go check out Lucid Seeker's DJ next!

I can tell you've been busy from that numbers dream.  Feels like you didn't get any rest when you have those dreams doesn't it?  I'm glad you're still finding time to update your journal.  Don't worry about keeping up with everyone's journals.  The way the DJ section here keeps growing, it's an impossible task anyways.

I feel bad I didn't get around to all the journals even after I've spent hours going trough them.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I'm curious too, but I don't know since he doesn't update his journal... *sniffle* I wonder if he'd remember anyways if it were a shared dream...

Well, my busy schedule and my current sick state has led me to using lucids for work now too. I didn't even give myself an option last night, I just thought "I'll be checking work in my lucids tonight..." It worked, too bad I didn't have time to do all the edits I needed, maybe I'll get lucky and she won't mark off 50/50 of the footnote points for disregarding double spacing footnotes.

The thing Inevitable laughed at me for-
Everyone loves lucids. Everyone has lucids. Me? I get lucid as soon as I do an unscheduled WBTB and focus on my prime subject.

History. That research paper has to have some errors I over looked still. So I search, knowing that the mind the BS was pulled out of would know exactly what was wrong. So I read. The 1st page? Fine. Next page? Fine. 

Pages after? It was fine at first glance, but as I read on the text began to change in certain places. I had a feeling that indicated errors to be fixed IRL. [As my text in dreams wouldn't ordinarily move. Ever. So an exception to the rule has to point out to something.] I skimmed over the footnotes, finding them just as messed up... but I regarded that as things that went with the rest of the page [you know, one error on it, the whole page will be messed up?].

So I woke up, RCed, and went off to get ready for school and look through the pages. Including 1-2, they were fine, the rest had parenthetical mistakes (Like not capitalizing the 1st letter in the parentheses). I told Inevitable about that and she laughed her head off as if I lost it to use one lucid for school work. But unlike her, I have no natural genius, she has the genius to maintain straight A's without studying in our school's rigorous-ness. Maybe next lucid I'll do more normal things, like the one mirror task for this month [could care less about haunted houses... might call out and wake up the zombies]

----------


## mark

So are you saying that in your dream you identified the errors...because if thats true its incredible!!!  :smiley:   ::bowdown:: 

you seem to be putting alot of work into this project im sure you will do great. dont worry about it  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Thanks mark, I do know that I got the footnoting wrong  though, thanks to Inevitable pointing it out to me in Chemistry that day.

I've been attempting to incubate a fantasy city of mine to better understand how I would describe it... I think my mind is too, for it seems whenever I incubate it [5th attempt last night], it seems to be just a little too much city or not enough of the right fantasy.

Spiderman-
It was a very well controlled, though mindless dream for me. I was at DP for something, and utterly bored. I find an elevator near the outdoor gym and take it down to floor 2. Then up to floor 1 [starting floor]. Then from 1, to two [which really was two floor under though floor 1 was ground floor], to 4[4 stories up]. 

I'm tired by the lack of consistency of the elevator, possibly aware that they are common dream signs for almost everyone and lucid at that moment. The door open, and a unique garden presents itself.

Bronze Buddha sat in the center, no larger than the dark pink lotus that grew upon strange tropical plants. Two white beams crossed to intersect the Buddha's resting place, the beams themselves were bridges over liquid mirrors.

 I never had enough time to relax myself. The Green Goblin and Spiderman crashed in.

Of course, I wasn't pleased. So, I turned Spiderman into a mass of water. He still retained his abilities and such. I gave it to him to fight the Goblin so I could have my peace. But alas, when people switch to 3rd POV spectators, even that resulted in no peace. 

The city was being ravaged by their fight. Though I watched, amused by Spiderman's constant shift between solid being and liquid entity. 

I grew bored of their constant quarrels and forced them to stop. The poor city...

"Wait a minute," it mentally clicked, "I asked for my city, not some random city!" And awake we go.

I've also been incubating water as a sign, though not normal water, the perfectly dead mirrors they create when still. I want to pull my reflection out of that sort of mirror when lucid to do the task. Pity I didn't RC it.

I had a dream of the PSATs I took today too, but that's too boring to endure describing, and probably just as dull to read.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Last night I indulged a bit too much on my warm, freshly baked sheets. I slept altogether too comfily and grand, which led to my sleeping in. Though when I woke up at 5:14 I don't remember if I turned off the alarm before the sleep cycle came back kicking.

Dreams-
I gained another decked out cell phone that controls everything again. Its games are very interesting, FF Tactics style, and well, I end up carelessly killing people as I test out the summons controls of these massive monsters. People end up fighting them... for 'fun' [it was for me at least] before I decide to take a dip in a pool to relax.


My niece is with me, though I consider her to be L-chan's step-dad's child, rather than a family member. I leave her with said 'parent' while I wander through a huge apartment complex, in search of L-chan. The white against white against gray concrete was really bothersome. 

She wanted me to go to room 48. So I did an RC [which I later neglected when deemed dream], "If I'm dreaming then the room 48 shan't exist." And it ceased it's being, room 46, room 47, no 48. It jumped all the way around it.

Too bad my dream cell phone began to ring and L-chan redirected me on where I had to go. They wanted me to go to building 4's 48, not [5's]48 or 548 as far as the conversation was concerned.

So I ended up at a window where a door should have been, with L-chan insisting on me saying the password. I say it and we meet in this white room cloaked in white lace and mangas. I was amazed at the amount there. Then she lost me with saying something about relocating and such.


We've randomly decided to go to Germany again this year. So I fly to Deutschland all giddy to meet family [again]. So I get there and call my Uncle, mixing him up for the Uncle I was going to be staying with. It's 2:15 AM so his "mmmph"s are as audible as they could get for words. I hang up, realizing that. And that's when the whole neighborhood comes up to me and hugs me... I'm mentally going "WTF I don't like being touched" while this big boned woman is talking to me about some nonsense. I try to count in Deutsch, it comes out in Tagalog. Soon after, I wake up for a nice day filed with starvation and such.

Had a project in Chemistry all on Eduard Buchner today, could be just my mind's way of reminding me to memorize my beer filled slides for the project presentation. And I laso skimmed through Alice in Wonderland stuff again, those stories always mess with me.

----------


## The Cusp

Beer filled slides?  That sounds like my kind of project!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha! Inevitable hated it, she was bleating on how criminal it was to get the one guy who discovers how to make alcohol without the usage of yeast cells! I personally found it amusing, after all booze is booze regardless of how it's made! But yeah, from her never-leave-the-country or never-try-alcohol, she has the typical, I hate alcohol reaction towards it.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I feel so good today, though my dreams from last night are fuzzy now, I do remember an interesting element. I think my mind has decided to use my old English teacher as a metaphor for stuff...

Dream [Fragment now... should really use hand-written stuff once in awhile]-
Well, I was in Mr. Dicker's classroom again. I think I apologized to him for something... And gave him back what appeared to be _Middlesex_ a book my friend borrowed from him.

I met him today too, he's still the same old teacher he was last year, strange and interesting. Poor guy though, a workaholic.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I had a lame dream last night, I'm sure I had more, but I've been sort of taking melatonin to block them out and prevent unneeded random awakenings... not necessarily because I don't want them [the dreams] it's because I have some important exams this week that I can't allow myself to "get lost" in long dreams [especially ones that last for more than a day in "dream time"].

Walmart-
Like all my random stuck shopping dreams, it's in one of two places, a Walmart or a Costco of some form. I'm there have a "Nemo search" for someone.

I swim through aisles and aisles of stuff in search of a person. I end up finding some overly pierced chick instead. She turns out to be my older sister. A lot blanks out from between there and my lucid state. I tell her to stop putting in piercings around me and then, as if some strange lucid affect, possess her while she's mid-way in putting a ring in her eyelid piercing... I feel the tip scathe the eyeball and I freeze. She's complaining for me to let her finish. I wake up instead, I focused too much on eye control that I woke up.

My cousin emailed me today, the Deutsch one who my odd random trip to Deutschland is surrounded by [as most of those types of dreams are]. As for all the random shopping, that's my dead mind rummaging through dead things to put into my dead dreams.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I had some really interesting dreams last night, only two remembered though...

Fragment-
Some guy is clinging onto me and it's really starting to annoy me.... My remedy? I blow him off with a huge gust of wind I summoned via arms gestures.

Nerco-Vamps-
It all starts with a lot of dream deja vu [well, it was more of seeing into the dream future than deja vu, I changed it all to prevent bland-ness]. Now, half way through the deja vu I get angry at how I seem to have more dream-foresight than I do real life foresight. And the foresight came to an end, as well as that epiphany of lucidity.

I'm at this Russian guy's house. He's throwing a baby shower for his sister and we end up having to leave the baby shower. Why? My visions of the vampire send his need to go hunt it down crazy. I spot him on the roof pouring oil onto himself. I jump and climb halfway up the roof before the metal shingles tear off with me going down with them.

My arms were too tired to attempt pulling more of my weight up so we just chased him. I got him into a closet, after being used as bait, where he cried in Spanish while looking like Bad Lugosi, "U_nas palabras! Que como...."_

I kept asking him "_Que palabras?"_ with nothing more than his rants before the Russian man silenced him.

We returned to his house where I became lucid. I wanted to change the dream scene the hard way, by closing my eyes. It would have worked if I hadn't become doubtful after my eyes were closed. I felt the tug of the waking world and made my ultimatum. I sacrificed lucidity to stay in the dreams. As the quality of my vision wore down, so did my lucidity. It balanced out and things stabilized.

I run off to some couple's pool deck to find two bloated and yucky scented tourists staring at me. Well, if eyeless sockets with blood oozing out and a fly count. They were dead alright. _Very_ dead. Their ripening scent almost bugged me. But, I was on duty and summoned up the killers. [It appears I have one strange "dream job"]

Beside the pool deck, the heads that were held up a vine-tree came and began to complain at how the tourists they designated to watch over their home didn't notice when they were dead and all, so they killed them for their blindness. I was insulted by their stench and pleased by their words. It made my job much easier.

I just had to bury these guys now... which could have been easier. One of the souls had moved into the tree and was whacking away at me, not wishing for their two-piece bodies to be put to rest. I'm just so happy that thing couldn't up-root itself, for I didn't have enough energy to fly extremely high without my pillow-broom [you'll see later].

The branches separated into vines as it went up in altitude, and I somehow managed to tame it into giving up the bodies by dancing between its limit of branches and vines.

After burying them, I found a really well afro-ed Basketball star in the backyard. He needed a ride and it was on my way, so I offered him one out of generosity. He took it, and I had us sit upon my green pillow with a broom-handle sized steering stick. It was a hard job driving the pillow. With the added weight, the sky became an enemy, changing winds constantly in hopes of throwing me off course. Thank goodness it was a failure on the wind's part.

Things blur out and I'm in an academy for whatever it is I do. A few of the small children who are also in training pester me and such, peeving a teacher I visited while on break. I think the kids who were in training were designated to do so from birth, some sort of do or die thing put on them, because one little girl started paling up and turned lethargic on the teacher fast, something about not getting enough work done in time.

Was reading _Vamped_ before bed, and my oh my, did it make my dreams twisted. Also read some of _Antigone,_ just enough to get the gist of how that one guy killed his father without-knowing it [basically all the background information].

Sorry for the horrible narration, maybe when I'm more awake I'll make it at least a bit easier on the eyes. [I had a Chemistry test today that I was clawing at the paper for non-Christmas Tree answers and a mid-term with a few math equations I knew I'd forgotten how to do]

----------


## The Cusp

> I get angry at how I seem to have more dream-foresight than I do real life foresight.



Was any of that dream foresight applicable to the walking world?  Anything there you were doing in the dream that could be useful while awake?

----------


## mark

hey nice one on the moments of lucidity!  :smiley: 

you speak spanish? I have no idea what those words mean ha ha but im impressed  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Well, you know pre-cognitive dreams [I consider it the same as foresight, never bothered to check for any differences] with me never are all that great, usually it's just some random part of my life anywhere from a week to a few years ahead for time. I don't like to write them down though, they always seem as a waste of time since they're so mundane. Usually bits of conversations with people I don't see often or have yet to meet, about maybe 30 seconds to a minute long. Nothing really that I see as useful unless I really want to know who I'll meet in the future.

I'm learning Spanish, Cusp already knows I'm pretty bad at it [I only recalled this past week that last year we learned _diveritdo/a_ means fun/exciting O.o]. Sometime I want to read _El Alchemista_ when I learn much more Spanish. Right now we're learning things about traveling and stuff, like I couldn't guess a _collar_ was a necklace on my own...

----------


## NeAvO

Wow, I haven't been in here for like a month.

Just thought I'd say hi and to say wow nice dreams. You have great recall especially with that vamp dream.

----------


## mark

just a question what do you mean by pre cognative dreams? i have heard a few people talking about that and i dont really know what it is

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> what do you mean by pre cognative dreams?



You know, you dream of things that happen before they actually happen, that's what they are, I think Adam might be able to explain it better than I could though, he's had them longer than I have.

Glad you like the dreams NeAvO, but seriously, that vampire dream would have been way better off without the dead boy smell, the random fly didn't help in reducing the realism of that scent either.

I had some random dreams last night, and a good chunk of one I definitely won't disclose... and this time I can't blame anyone but myself and finishing off _Vamped_ for that part of that dream.

Fragment-
I find myself dabbing on "Paprika" [really a pasty can of white make-up] all over myself... I think it was to hide from vampires

That's what they did to Izusu in _Vamped_, white-her-out to keep other vampires from noticing her humanity. [It's a world full of vampires out there, and the only way to really find humans is via human farms to drink from or the random drive-by]

College oddities-
I'm bouncing around neighborhoods, running by, calling on my phone L-chan. I get her parents who haven't heard or seen her in awhile either. I think I see her pass by and try to follow her. 

Instead of friend, I meet the world. Or at the very least, a playground.... Meggy-Meg's there too, she insists for me to follow her through an Everglades area that take us to our freshman year teachers. I realize I'm not in history when the bell-rings and struggle to recall my schedule. 

Dream wise, it goes like this-
Chemistry 1st. English 2nd. Spanish 3rd. History 4th. Blankity blank for 5th-6th. [Not that I'm complaining.]

I give up on the attend lessons thing and meander through the mushy purple swamp-land until I hit the main campus. It's all very... standard. The sort of things you'd expect in a modern-day college. The only difference is that there are catty Asian girls instead of cheerleaders and the bathrooms are very open once inside.

I run around a bit... still looking for my friend, and well, never find her, the end [you can guess where my "Edits" were put into play... maybe, I kind of took it out start to finish].

Man... my dreams have been so uninteresting lately, I wonder if my mind is purposely only letting me remember the normal dreams.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

For some reason I labeled yesterday's dreams as todays O.O I must really be out of it.

Last night was really odd for me, I woke up thrice and RCed only once. I had loads of dreams I didn't Post-it note down when awake... I think there was a lucid during the 2nd or 3rd REM phase but most of it faded out, ditto to most of the other dreams.

Fragments-
A me pondering lucidity [may have been lucid, may have not, can't recall before then so I'm leaving it pink-free] and thinking of what tasks I could do.

Something about war... and maybe a pizza.

Dutch in France for Starbucks-
Let me get this much clear; France was really Germany, the Dutch were really British, and I really went through all that trouble for a "venti mocha frap" for $9.10. Oh yes, this was one far-fetched dream.

"The Dutch are marching one by one, hurrah, hurrah," sung in my mind, they were marching so funnily through this stone town in "France" [possibly a mental recreation of Miltenburg], I couldn't help but take it as some weird antic. 

I wondered of why they'd be here and meander off, only to find tin soldiers following me to a Starbucks. I met some local people there and we chattered about what kind of drink would suit this war-time mood. We wagered everything from pomegranates to nutmeg-filled drinks. Then we just decided to all order our usuals. 

I ended up yelling at the barista for the price [not yell-yell, just scold a bit higher than normal conversation octaves]. We all went outside, I was drink-less, to watch the Dutch bomb each other... For some reason it was considered a civil war. I remember running to a wagon of flowers to "take cover." Some window shopping was involved, but I didn't have much time to look at everything.

Well, I complain over mundane thing sand it ends up giving me something funky... I believe it was all started [that dream] by another dream of me filling out some horribly farce history paper on European wars.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I have seemed to yet to learn, when eating chocolate, check to see if there's anything below the words "dark chocolate" such as "espresso." Though, it did give me fair lucid [though short] and I almost WILDed.

[On the WILD, I kept thinking "the next thing I see is a dream" I think I got that from reading mark's DJ, and almost entered the dreams, though every time I subtly fought for consciousness, my body was more present and the dreams less vivid, I gave in out of tiring over the tug-of-war]

Fragments-
I was at my dad's church, and people were singing a song written by Martin Luther. They asked if any Catholics may feel offended, they should leave [what a shocker!]. I stayed though, for I didn't consider myself officially so since I have yet to go through my confirmation classes [my mom keeps forgetting to sign me up... *sigh*]. It was very offensive indeed, insults and false claims and such. There were things of course I wouldn't be bothered by, others interpretations, but the _claims_, oh the claims were quite ludicrous indeed.

I read of Martin Luther for history the night before...

I drew all over my history teacher's walls as a part of some funny assignment... I asked her why she was still here and not on maternity leave and she replied, "That's not until next week! Do you really think I'd be here if it were otherwise?" [Scary how logical that was]. I kept trying to peep into her scheduled ante-test... which in my mind translated into _post test_ not even the Spanish _ante_ meaning crossed my mind.

Randomly in the mall, I proclaim, "I'm lucid." And, though the clarity is poor, attempt to blow up something while changing scenes [not the brightest thing to do eh?]. The effort, with such low quality, proved to be too much and I woke up.

Being on DV a bit more this week has certainly helped my dreams, not to mention the lack of stress has helped me too.

----------


## mark

YAY I helped ...whoooooo  ::banana:: 

lol I totally get that choclate thing, its funny how its always coffee whcih for me personally is one of the worst things ever yuk!

hmmm that church dream sounds mad! is your dad a priest? It sounds like it was quite disturbing lol

nice one on the lucid....have you had much success with blowing stuff up? i never really have lol

----------


## The Cusp

> we chattered about what kind of drink would suit this war-time mood. We wagered everything from pomegranates to nutmeg-filled drinks. Then we just decided to all order our usuals.



Not the usual!  If that were my dream, I might think it was time to do something crazy to break up my routine.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah, mark, you were a big helper. But no, my dad is a baptist and goes to a Non-denominational church in his area and my mom's a Catholic so we go to a lovely church in town... But yeah, my dad's church conflicts in a lot of ways with the Catholic church, and the pastors there openly agree that Catholicism, the mother of all other branches of Christianity, is not Christian religion. [So yeah, the reading of Martin Luther only helped urge on those sort of dreams].

If I had known I would have, but all of the foreign Starbucks drinks that I like weren't there... So getting a venti usual 'day' drink worked fine with me.

I had two [or maybe three with one overlapping] long school related dreams... I'll skimp out on the last one though, it's not too people friendly... Nor was it too dreamer friendly either.

$9 pizza-
I'm skipping classes and I end up running into an old classmate, Spiegel. I have three slices of gourmet pizza. He steals one from me and I get pissed. You never get between me and good food. Ever.

And so he learns the hard way. I find something to get him in trouble with the school-board and he's taken away in chains and such, screaming at me for doing all this over a pizza. 

"It's my $9 slice of pizza you messed with you dolt!"

I think they sent him to an asylum.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I really have a hard time accepting that it's November already, it was just 11 or so weeks ago school started and who knows how many before then that I joined here. It just feels too short for me... gar.

Fire Nation-
[There was a lot before this scene but it all blurred when my clarity rose]
I find myself with some DC lopping in sugar into my coffee. I add in some flour too [as in replacement to creamer] and set it down on the table. I turn around and begin to wonder, "Why did I put flour into that? I don't normally do that, do I?" 

I turn, to find my mug gone and the DC's cup near my missing cup area. I give up and take her mug. I drink and begin to wonder why I was in this Water Nation.

Memories pop back, my city, the wonderful island of Fire Nation, was destroyed. It was swallowed by the sea, a grave it should be in forevermore... Then I entertained myself with the possibility of it floating back into existence.


Sighing, I tuck away those desires and leave the building I'm in. The outside, the city, looks vaguely familiar, but I'm too distracted by the cool mist that surrounds everything. It makes me long for a trip to my home's remains, but that'd be way too dangerous in this dream world, right?

It turns out that as dangerous as it was my classmates wanted to come with me for the heck of it. And that's when all the weird stuff began.

I find myself battling off many strange things [cute, but strange] while everyone talks of random things. Everything of how our little monster who wanted to follow us shouldn't eat bananas in the woods to why pocket protectors are geeky. 

Just as we reached the end of the forest, I notice things I thought were long gone- The air way terminals, the people, the natural and Normal Fire Nation.

Glee reaches me and I'm so hyper from it all that the strong, gripping sensation of the cold doesn't reach me as it does to all the others. In fact, I wouldn't have noticed it as I ran around the area if not for some amazing tall and well built DC guy [who I guess was a friend] who complained of this cold.

I guide them through the elaborate system of going up escalators and down pathways to reach the hidden exit area or teleport terminal that only the locals would know of. I myself almost missed it, I was so shocked I even scolded myself for it. 

But alas, though on my homeland, my friends aren't as thrilled as I and prefer food over gallivanting about outside of this final terminal just yet. So I wait along with the DC guy and another DC for them to return.

My energy gives out and the chill starts to settle in, so I lean into the guy's warm black hoodie. He doesn't complain, and I mutter a few things to him. "How great it must be to ~~~~ [Forgot]."
He responds with something.
*Softly* "No, that's not it, I just... I think I envy you..." I murmur as I adjust my head, face flushed [though for what reason, I have no clue, I didn't feel anything more than an awe for his height and taste in clothes].

I woke up, but it the oddest position I've had in awhile. My arms were behind my head as if stargazing on the ground... I wonder if I did that sometime I don't remember waking up or during my sleep where my constantly faulty SP let me down again [I also woke up with a new cut on my left thumb O.o]  

Possibly an extremely delayed influence on the hours of online cartoon shows I've been watching during the weekends when I'm trying to ignore my niece [she's an annoying little sister I never had]. Avatar was one of them, Maro-chan keeps making me want to watch it, I just like the fluidity of the body movements and incorporation of martial arts and such in it.

Some city aspects that I should have RCed over were in the dream, such as a complex system that prevents flooding during the rainy season, the whole city was built like a tilted maze to irrigate the water into rice paddies or something like that.

----------


## The Cusp

I've only seen a few episodes of Avatar, but aren't the fire nation the bad guys?

----------


## mark

wow that dream was incredible so utterly sureal....or atleast like nothing I have ever imagined :smiley: 

I love the escolators and the pathways how incredible that must have been  :smiley:  oh and the creatures lol sound funny ....but whats a pocket protector?

ha ha its funny how you woke up ing that strange position and wierd and slightly scary with the rnadom cut on your thumb  ::shock::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> I've only seen a few episodes of Avatar, but aren't the fire nation the bad guys?



 Yeah, they are, but for some reason fire appeals to me... The leader itself in that show is indeed what makes the country bad but I guess my mind doesn't seem to care.





> wow that dream was incredible so utterly sureal....or at least like nothing I have ever imagined
> 
> I love the escolators and the pathways how incredible that must have been  oh and the creatures lol sound funny ....but whats a pocket protector?
> 
> ha ha its funny how you woke up ing that strange position and wierd and slightly scary with the rnadom cut on your thumb



I liked this dream, it was random yet quite enjoyable... as to what a pocket protector is... I have no idea, it was just randomly in my dream... As for the cuts... I've even woken up with random red marks around my neck, and bruises on my arms and legs and such before... Makes me wonder what I dreamed of... I really do believe it's all a lack of SP for me.

As for last night's dream... 100% temperamental/curious me...

Yes Sensei-
Swamplands again, amongst them, portables... _again..._ It made me wonder, No fog this time? No purple hazes or dense silvery mists? No... only a burgundy hue that laced throughout all the woods. A spirit-wood of sorts. The pristine metal glared against all else. And yet, what drew me away from this [as far as I'm concerned IRL a normal occurrence] was the "normal lands." A place with blue grass, cool-tinted tarp-tents, and strange groups of people.

I finally realized what I needed, 5 things for my teacher, something relevant to the training needed to be done for a competition I was in. I looked about and saw a random gray beer in a Stine [Spelled right?] on the ground. I picked it up, pondering why this was so.

But alas, in dreams non-lucid focus is only a lazy breeze, and soon my mind was elsewhere. "Where is sensei?" I wonder, meandering. I don't find him... But I do find some friends, both dreamed up DCs and RL DCs. We sit in some modern recreation of a 60's diner.

I see some blond woman with my niece, and so does a group of snobby classmates, they laugh... And I? What else would I do? I blew up! I shouted and yelled, maybe even salted it with a few swears here and there, but I couldn't help it... 

After that my teacher found me, an old Chinese wise man. He took me and another girl to a grassy hill to train in.

I was the first to go. Something was fishy right from the start. A strange feeling of apprehension, the apprehension of being locked-down upon. A homing missile came my way. I took a bamboo pole and my foot to it... It swerved after the blows. I couldn't dodge it's speeding assault, and ,with an extreme measure of luck, turtle-squatted into the hill enough so for it to narrowly miss and hit the lower regions of the hill.

"Change your elements," he said. And I observed the girl's techniques before waking up.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I could have gotten the task done last night! [The advanced one] I was incubating it in and well... I did dream of gender changing, but not lucidly....

The Weirdness of Bloodsuckers-
Imagine, a modern day world, and a random castle-mansion in the middle of a city. Just like the city, my central focus was all in that building.

Random fights with cards and the elements, a war between red-heart-cloaked soldiers versus me... The very confused person. Here I am, just lost and wondering about, and I'm being sought after by who knows how many odd things.

Next thing I know, I'm clinging to a tapestry, and two women pop up. Vampires... Gar... I'm kidnapped by them [well it is their home...] and one bites me.

I'm a vampire now too... I learn how to use some very unique powers... With a twirl of my hand I can move _anything._ A book case, an orb, you name it, so long as my hand twirls and whirls it will move in any direction I wish it.

And well, if you read the thing above my dream, you'd already know... I have this strange talent of switching out genders. [All I really noticed was a change in height and shoulder structure, maybe a bit more muscular too.]

I some close to lucidity... I wonder why vampires can't go out in daylight... so I delete that rule. Meanwhile the two women are sleeping in a chicken-wire covered lake. Something about training and cheetahs...

Near the end of the dream I bit some toned guy because I was curious as to why I didn't crave blood... I think I might have killed him though O.o

I seriously think the whole twirly thing was from my brief contemplation over the complex plane [you know _i_ to the 0th, 1st, 2nd, and 3rd power makes up the general plane and all multiples of such powers lead you back to a certain quadrant, x= real numbers, y=_ imaginary numbers_]. I was going to dream incubate after waking up since it was only 4 AM, but I as too tired to try anything. Though I did RC to ensure it was real.

----------


## The Cusp

> Yes Sensei-
> Swamplands again, amongst them, portables... _again..._ It made me wonder, No fog this time? No purple hazes or dense silvery mists? No... only a burgundy hue that laced throughout all the woods. A spirit-wood of sorts. The pristine metal glared against all else.
> 
> "Change your elements," he said.



I'm gong to start calling you Shakespeare,  you always paint such a pretty picture.  Pretty strange ones too, like an episode of Dr. Snuggles, a bizzare children's cartoon I can barely remember.

----------


## mark

I agree with the cusp you are very good at painting the picture of your dream scapes.

It sounds great the way you describe the hue in the trees very very cool ::bowdown:: 

Vampires lol love it.....and it made me laugh when you bit the bloke and killed him lol  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, you guys are so flattering, though I doubt I'd go so far as Shakespeare or someone so great as that.

Last night I had a few dreams but I kind of might have forgotten.... I spent too much time trying to open my eyes in the last dream that I forgot them as I woke up!

Fragment [last dream]-
I was in a Publix and near the restrooms was a sign that meant something like "sorry for your inconvenience" but when I actually looked at it instead of thought about looking at it, it said "You-were-we're-choking-back-yay!" [Everything else in that dream was boring...]

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I hate to say it, but no dreams to post. I didn't sleep well enough for that. Only 3 hours of sleep before I had to get up, and it's not like I was trying to stay awake, it was my insomnia kicking in  ::shock::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I got sleep! I crashed and slept a nice 8 hours, though looked tired as ever when I woke up, I woke up earlier at 3:42 and felt fine [must have interrupted a REM phase or something]

No interesting dreams, just me randomly running around a parking garage with Scooby Doo from some zombie, then we were in a store... then I was rocket launched into outer space where I immediately discovered lab-made diamonds next to the bottom of a cliff in a sandy white beach O.O

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yay! I finally have time to properly write down some dreams.

Last night:
Random water rides-
I found myself with Maro-chan and Ken-ken, playing on these odd water rapid rides [roller-coaster-ish]. I jumped onto moving ones randomly and enjoyed the nice free fall between boats. I even reversed some water paths to make them steeply drop, all to see if I could achieve that "I'm dropping dead" affects like I always used to in my earlier years of dreams and nightmare lucids. But alas, no matter how many tries, I never managed to feel the fear or thrill like I did back then... maybe because I realized I wouldn't die from these drops....

[I seriously do not know whether I was lucid or not, I did have control and I was aware that the thing I was in was similar to dreams from years ago] 

Another Random Hell-Hole-
It's late at night and a friend calls me up. She wants me to destroy a few demons. I ask for proof and a large wall of TVs show one guy fooling around and burning things with his bare hands.

_"Stalker"_ my mind calls out. But I wonder why I have to do it as I began to sink through the earth.

The demon, along with his click are there... And I just _have_ to complain "Why the hell am I always the one stuck here?"

The chase ensues. I chase him. His people chase me. I run through Hell's exclusive sweat-shop markets. I see some of my friends who were sucked under. 

He stops. I stop. They crash. 

We all straighten up. He growls out something and I find my friend who was after him. She takes a pair of scissors to the heart and bleeds, she returns to Earth that way. I'm peeved. She just _left me there_ when she could have taken me with her.

And so I ask him to fight me, because in Hell, it takes strength and humanity to bleed, and I lack the former. We fight and as he turns into a stone Hulk and beats the tar out of me. No blood. Just broken bones, bruises, and lots of numbing pain. 

In this pain, I learn to move faster, to dodge, to block. He hits harder and its nothing more than blurs moving about, with the stifled groans of pain and solid hits of granite upon flesh. 

I wake up... Knowing exactly how this dream was made up.

One part American Gangster + A strong desire for reading the play: Todd Sweeney The Demon Barber on Fleet Street [I've been looking for that play off and on for years]

----------


## mark

> One part American Gangster + A strong desire for reading the play: Todd Sweeney The Demon Barber on Fleet Street [I've been looking for that play off and on for years]



lol I did not see that coming ha ha

Cool dream, never bee nto any kind of hell place but I will have to try to incubate something like that :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha mark, yeah, hell isn't all that great, all the few times I've been there I've always been a target for things... Though, I can't say all my times in Heaven weren't just as odd. [I think I have dreams of hell as to say I went into a type of hell-IB-and will be paying for it until the day I graduate]

Last night's dreams were so-so... Recently I tend to only remember dreams right before I go to bed... Yucky old habits...

School-
Mainly a day of me at school, enjoying not being in class [as in most dreams I rarely am] and messing around. I think I get self conscious because in school I never wear my "pretty" things, skirts and shorts and such [mainly because they're out of dress code] I think I flame out someone for assuming I was cutting classes because I got my belly-buttoned pierced... Ah, the weirdness of dreams.... [I think I might have disturbed some guys by going into their bathroom by mistake too O.o]

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.o I feel bad, I've been having dreams and not posting... not to mention I've rarely been on lately albeit to check some PMs and such... I think it's affecting my dream recall too. Well, since my B-day post, I've had some very odd dreams.

Thursday and so on?-
A random dream with me in a warehouse and a giant black wild cat or a panther [I didn't see any brown spots so I assume former, not latter] that prowled the top most structured area. It was an Asian Club get together with all the hectic weirdness of random weapons, killers, and the issues with my crazy Algebra/Pre-Calculus teacher.

A random lucid where I'm craving some yogurt icecream... I summon up some, which is oddly pink [as in the company known as pinkberry's shade of pink]. I talk to the DC who gave me my ice cream... he never responded. Go figure, nothing ever works for me in the white-rooms/blank spaces/eternities/etc.

I was arguing with some DC guy in another dream over who learned to collect mushrooms and herbs first, as well as who didn't abide by their marriage contracts.

Last Night-
It's really blurry right now [I didn't feel like writing down dreams at 6 AM] but...:
I was a guest at some random peoples' home and it was very... mundane. That is, until someone complains to me about my marriage O.o Second dream on that so far. 

Something too about death and killing, I don't remember who killed whom, I know I killed two people, but then someone killed me, like I said, mundane... but very odd too.

1st Influence: too much Korean Full House dramas. 2nd influence: I learned that a friend of mine, I believe due to strict cultural and religious bounds put onto her by her family, will actually be engaged, if not married, by the time we graduate. I was slightly suprised... Hey, it can't be too much weirder than hearing a classmate is moving away to max out her acting skills is Bollywood.

Ice cream was all due to an extreme argument of the best ice cream flavors. The lucid was just a fringe benefit.

EDIT- IN last night's dream I remember questioning several things. One was on I believe my existence and my attitudes, I think it relates to how different my actions and personality tends to be in dreams compared to real life. The difference is as clear as the difference between relatively safe human eyes [my waking self], compared to the predatory eyes of a feline [my internal self I suppose]. 

They both have their good points to the person them self and those around them, but the feline eyes/personality is so much more... blunt... and incredibly independent when it comes to managing on its own... even if it may not be the right way [but then again, who hasn't killed in dreams before?]. 

I think its a sign of how I am indecisive, but... its changing, with my niece about, that dreamesque personality's kind of merging with the waking me... I've noticed that with my morning retorts and such.. much more blunt than before [not that I insult people on person... it's just way too blunt] and I'll take more action if I feel that I should, instead of weighing out every minute detail on results.

[As for why I chose eyes...I think I've been doodling them too much, it's starting to rub off. Okay, enough of the self-analysis] 

 The other was on if it was a dream, some DC knew something I did not tell anyone, I soon woke up after that.

----------


## The Cusp

> 1st Influence: too much Korean Full House dramas. 2nd influence: I learned that a friend of mine, I believe due to strict cultural and religious bounds put onto her by her family, will actually be engaged, if not married, by the time we graduate. I was slightly suprised... Hey, it can't be too much weirder than hearing a classmate is moving away to max out her acting skills is Bollywood.
> 
> Ice cream was all due to an extreme argument of the best ice cream flavors. The lucid was just a fringe benefit.



Sometime I think your comments on RL influences are stranger than your dreams!  Who runs off to Bollywood?  And please tell my they didn't really translate that Full House show with the Olsen twins into Korean!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha! Relax Cuspy, Korean full House is not related to the American version in any way except that they coincidentally share the same English name.

And yeah, my waking like things do tend to be weird [but very true], a classmate of mine left our school to continue her acting career there, she's some sort of Indian rising talent in the Bollywood lands.

----------


## mark

ha ha arguement of ice cream flavours lol I love it  :tongue2: 

so is it an arranged marraige? I know a few people who have been involved in them.

ha ha I love your dream influences I always find them great lol ....korean drama lol any good at all??

congrats on the lucid as well  :boogie:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah, it will be for her, not yet though. I'm not exactly sure when they will go "hubby hunting" for my dear friend though, scary thing is, she's two years younger than me and will be married by the time I'm 18!

I'm glad you enjoy my dream influences ^.^ Though, I do find they are sometimes the most random of things. Full House is great, its very funny, though quite obvious on some things [like who's jealous of what and so on], though it has to be the epitome of top-notch Korean dramas I've seen. It's a very ironic show in ways, if she was never swindled by her best friends, she'd never have met and married a famous guy she didn't even like!

----------


## mark

so is your friend ok with that because I know that some of my friends were not at all happy.

Married by 18  ::shock::  im not really sure what to say...she will miss out on alot or alternativley it could be great it depends if the bloke is nice or not

lol korean drama....is it dubed or subtitled at all? if so I may have to check out a episode or 2

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I Hate MY Dad's COMPUTER. [translates to- I just finished writing down my long dream then it kicked me offline]

Yeah mark, you can watch it, it's subbed, I could PM you a site where I get it from if you can't find it on video google.

Last Night-
It all started with an icicle and a glacier sphere. No really, that's all there was. One little glacier, floating in a liquid embodiment of sapphire; one very innocent point icicle, and a very frigid teen holding the icicle. Some job had to be done, and apparently, this was only the first step in mine. 

And yet, though all these things never really linked up, a spirit, an orb of cobalt amongst azure flames, wafted on by, leaving foot prints everywhere. But what could a gossamer being leave behind? Thousands upon thousands of minuscule bits and pieces of ice, leaving a fine layer of frost everywhere it traveled. 

And though I was not its witness, a perturbed man surely was. For, if it ever be known to the company, whose rooms it be "marring," that such a natural being existed in their industrial domain, the "guardians" would be released.

 And here I reappear, just sneaking on by like usual, when th perturbed one follows me into the elevator. I'm shocked, he was an old friend who was now an enemy. He's not, and, suspecting I'm up to something, he's already rigged the elevator. And so we take a nice little journey up and down the wannabe Tower of Terror. 

I tried to get off, but he stopped me... Only to be stopped himself. The spirit from earlier hovered under a frosted ladder, threatening him. Those like him, men of metals and interested in taming Nature, would suffer dearly from this spirit's aura alone. It would be a painful detox... But lucky him, my allies came in time and the toxins left him for one of my allies.

And so let the race begin! We hurdle on after my now shadow-banshee friend, he took the elevator partway down, we took the stairs. I disarmed the "guardians" and changed the password, but not before accidentally being the one to set them off  ::D: . [The guardians were just fleshless-muscle-made-mechas oddly enough, they walked like Thriller zombies too.]

And so, with me, though stopping for that pit stop, ahead of my allies, I throw down a blanket at him in desperation to prevent him from leaving the building. It worked. He tugged like crazy as I waited for my allies to catch up and hold the blanket for me.... 

Yeah, that's it... pretty lame, eh?

Fragment-
Maro-chan came in her old car and tried to kidnap me.

11.18.07-
I went to McDonald's with my Mao playing friends after the Winter Ball and suffered under the extreme Mao power's of the Sadistic Mao King Tony and laughed at the terrible skills of the poor playing Joseph.

Will fill the other stuff out later, probably won't be as nicely written as before [after all, how can I remember it was a liquid embodiment of sapphire for another 6 hours?]. Not that my computer let anyone see the nicely written one...

EDIT- Put it in... though it's not nearly as thorough as the first time, it's better than nothing

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Oh my... I think mentally I'm livid over all the rescaling we've had to do for weeks on our English project [build a Roman house]

Tree Hugger-
It's English class and what do you know? I'm skipping...though, it didn't really last. Not even a full ten minutes and my teacher comes up and scoops me back into the Diner-styled classroom. Me, a DC friend, and Sammy are sitting beside each other, bored as ever, after all, who would want to listen to grammar lessons all day?

So we sneak off, I hide behind a good sized tree... But alas, no normal tree can save me from her. And I get the feeling something was off when the tree branches arched at my beckoning... Lucidity! And so, still determined to break free of her [and not practicing ways on how to remember lucid tasks] I flee. 

She's too portly and old to catch up, so I can run to a garden to find a lovely, half-thought out tree. This hear my dearies, is not for those weak of heart and with strong bloody imagery skills.

For, no normal tree could take down a DC made from dislike; therefore _my_ tree was a blood tree. A translucent casing over its ruby internals that sloshed about. It was a very smart tree. It even left me a gift. A syringe with an invisible needle [convenient in the sense you'll never expect the pain that comes with it so soon].Tempted to use it, I set it up; the yellow tinged syrup gurgled out red. I knew it could grant me power, but I needn't that. 

So, I tossed it aside and climbed up my Eco-friendly plasma tree. It shielded me from my teacher with ease and I think either did or nearly did put an end to her... And this left me wondering, "Where does it get all the blood from?"

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Zelda: Twilight Princess-
something with the Wii Zelda game controls, I remember that much... I think Link tried to eat Midna once during the dream, but I'm not too sure.

Since I have free time now I've gone back into doing lots of things, playing games, cleaning, cooking, etc. I'm not going to complain, it's way better than doing school work.

----------


## bro

Interesting drems LucidBulbs. You really had me with that poetic icicle dream..honestly, that was beautiful...and gripping. Your most recent LD too, well done! How long did it last just out of curiosity? I seem to get lucid in regular locations as well. The plasma/blood tree lost me a bit but hey, that's ok..:p..oooh Link fro Zelda..I also find myself having video game dreams, the odd one about Link when in reality I haven't played the games in years.

Anyway, well done, keep it up..and good recall!

----------


## The Cusp

> "Where does it get all the blood from?"



Usually when I wonder stuff like that in dreams, I get an answer right away.  I can't imagine there being a good scenario where the tree gets it's blood.

----------


## mark

nice one on the lucid! 

its intresting about the blood in the tree, strange image but I like it alot  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

:Oops:  Glad you liked it bro, I thought my heart had burned to pieces when my dad's computer blew it out for the first time [actually, right now I'm using it... I hope it doesn't have a relapse], so it was sort of half-heartedly flung out to the world... poor dream...

The Tree Hugger LD wasn't long, but it wasn't one of those really short ones, maybe 5-10 minutes long... You know, the exaggerated kind with all the slow-mo vibes to it. I think that's the first lucid since joining DV that I've ever seen someone die/dying and not try to stop it...

Well, that thought was kind of my last thought before waking up, you know, the one's that don't really ever get answered. But for some reason, in the dream I doubt it had anything to do with killing people, as odd as that may sound.


And now, onto the crazily random-feeling dream I had last night... Nice, but odd. First time in awhile that some famous stars [Asian or not] have popped in... even more so being of the musical sort.

School's Eternal Dramas-
In a random toy-store, randomly in school, I'm goggling up the real names of the DBSK band members [Korean pop-stars Maro-chan loves to death]. I find it, something around the lines of Ken-something. 

Scenes switch and you see the same guy I googled on the cell phone, _trying to google me!_ Yeah... apparently he and his band mates needed me for something. Plus it happened to be I knew something about them they didn't want the rest of the world to know [nothing dark and blackmail worthy, must be just something that would invade on their not-so-private private life].

So back to me, I leave the toy store turned library to find Manni trying to tell me something. The more aware half of me found out, yet the rest of me swatted it away. Manni was going to try to get me to come with him to go to the DBSK members upon Hero's request [appears in the dream he was friends with Hero or his cousin]. 

The swatty me swatted him off to find my backpack... which apparently was more important than meeting my best friend's musical idols or being baby-sat by a bunch of guys I barely knew the names of, faces of, or anything besides their music. [I really don't look up bands I like normally, I must have memorized their faces subconsciously though from Maro-chan's photo of them on our locker because they accurately matched the picture below.... albeit most of their hair was black again.]

And so, with everyone jumping on the boats to row across the river to go ff to the buses and cars, I find my backpack, only to realize a new dilemma. I had no ride home. I went up to Mr. Hu [pronounced Mis-sta Hoo], my little freshman friend, and stopped half-way through asking, remembering he lived so close that he could just walk home [not true in RL].

So I jump on the last boat before the sun sinks completely out of view [there may be some importance in that, in some myths and such I think depending on the time of day depends on what world you'll end up in]. I get off and it's 100% sunny again, as if the sun never set, nor was planning to anytime soon.I try to race after a bus home, unhappy with the prospect of taking a Lynx bus [I'm really bad with dealing with using buses... it's a really sad sight]. 

So I call my mom and walk about a block or two, I see a car coming with lots of people in it, a black hummer or something of the sort. They look like they're going to pick me up [like they knew me pick up, not the kidnap and run for it kind]- And I wake up, thanks to my dear dad making me go with him to shop on Black Friday.



Before conking out I wondered what it'd be like if Miyavi had to put up with a house guest that moved in with him. Kind of like full-time babysitting O.o I don't even know why I was wondering. Oh well, if Miyavi were a Korean Pop-star, I guess that's how it'd be.

Rivers- In this case, my influence over the thoughts of how lots of societies views bodies of water and reflections as portals from the living world to the dead/spirit world. That and I was staring at a dried up man-made ditch on the way to my grandparent's place.

*Wait* I found a picture of them that looks _exactly_ like the them in my dream-

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I thought I only had one dream, but as I began preparing for today's work, I realized a lot of small but important fragments also exist... They feel important anyways, but I'm not 100% sure as to how.

Fragments-
I was playing Mao with people... a Gothic chick, a smart aleck guy, some child, and one or two other DCs. I give up at the game after sometime, to realize my cards, unlike their backs, are blue rather than red. 

O.o I just lost it... I'll get back to you on the other fragment...

Fire Emblem-
This dream came in three parts- 

Part I [Before Fragment #1]
I'm starving, it's lunch, and I find myself dead broke. I find someone with $0.5 cookies I can't afford. I get extremely tired and take a nap on the lunch table.

Part II [Between fragment #1-2]
I wake up and still can't afford the cookies... But, somehow I can afford the $1.25 Gatorade. I meander up to the weird pay-machine. I pull out a bundle of coins and slide the dimes and quarters in easy. 

It's the pennies that give me the issues. Being the largest, as in tennis ball sized, coins, you have to insert it into a large penny holder before cranking and turning things on the side of the tiny wannabe toaster to make it register [which awed me as to how a bunch of money can fit into a 5 inch rectangular metallic box].

I get pulled away by a classmate before I can open my drink, "You're going to be late."

Part III [After Fragment #2] 
I find myself in a stadium surrounded by Pole-vaulting height football goals. This here was a strange sport mixing in soccer, pole-vaulting, and fotball...  Before I can get things straight, DC friends from a mysterious club I'm in drag me off.

I'm so hungry that, in a school uniform and all, I can't climb the jungle-gym styled "walkway" up to the club room. They sit and take a break, and the world below this metal "walkway" turns into a pile of candy. A tornado appears and eats it for me... One of the people comment on how to never get between the starving and their meal.

I wake up with my mouth wide open... I wonder if I was trying to devour my pillows  ::shock:: 

You know, I've never played any of those games before, so this was certainly interesting. Oh, and on a semi-random note, I've had urges to write more, but oddly enough, no urges to draw... Weird, at least, to me it is.


Wow, I really had to push off finishing this entry, stayed over my friend's working on the project until 10:30, we're almost done, thank goodness.

I looked up my card dream, and I have most except for the colors of the cards figured out [it's only a hunch though]... As far as a straight-out book interpretation goes, it's not the nicest thing ever. The only card I remember is the 9 of spades... Spades equal becoming a widow with lots of [monetary] benefits. Losing a card game [which giving up could be the same thing] means I'll have lots of enemies....  ::?:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I've been having... more realistic dreams lately, quality and in content.

Dragged Around-
I randomly find myself at a lake, with my dad... Rather than wildly wander around and enjoy the area, I try to sneak off. This doesn't go well with my father.

"Go to the Russet tower [Pronounced Rouse-set]." He continuously insisted. I resisted to the point where he dragged me there... It's not that I didn't relish it's exquisite beauty and ancient architecture that left everyone proud... Okay, well, I didn't to be honest but, yeah...

So I'm in there, all, "Why am I here?" When I find out that it's for some odd Christian conference. I could care less and, yet again, attempt to escape. Oddly enough, I run into one of the major "stars" of this conference. We chat, I have some-what of a good time, then try to leave again.

So why does this attempt work? I pull out my phone, some fancy Blackberry/I-phone mix, and go to history. 

Though, unlike Internet history, this baby stores the locations of where I've mainly been per hour. I click on one and end up in a forest. Wala~ Freedom! Only my freedom somehow turns into this odd little mission of finding some talking dog and returning my friend Sammy home on time... Yeah, one random dream to say the least.

It was one of the oddest dreams I've had to date, at least my other dreams made more sense.

A Day Of Fun-
I'm with Chowder, Maro-chan, Ken-ken, and Chico at some sort of world fair. Twice, on two different occasions, Maro-chan yells about how society's butchered some fancy form of chocolate known a panetonne or something like that. [Scarily enough, that does match the RL personality of her & food.] We wander around a good bit before coming to an arcade where we use hundreds of thousands of coins and $1 bills to play the games with.

Soon after Chico made a bet with my I call Chowder a "Baching-ching" [Maro-chan calls her baby sister that  ::lol:: ]. He arches an eyebrow and I finally find the exit to the arcade [it appears it must have gone missing sometime between entering and leaving].

We wander off to Disneyland where we play and shout merrily, etc. Yep, we are one loud, cheery bunch.

If it weren't a few dreamy details, it'd have been a normal day for me. Actually, it sounds a bit like my yesterday... very lively. We argued over who should break Ken-Ken's $100 bill at Chick-fil-a.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I woke up so many times last night it's not funny, I think it's a new habit, which isn't so bad, it helped me practice re-entering dreams [though not lucidity]. 

Management-
As fate would be it, I would start this long dream in a bathroom. And as fate is cruel, the moment I left the bathroom all the drama began. The bosses of the store I was in decided to take a nice long break, leaving me in charge. I shrugged it off, what wasn't bad about the job? All the pros and cons balanced each other out, right?

Yeah, because witches don't cause anything bad to happen. 

It all went down in the stock room/bedroom. A witch was trying to deceive me so that she could wreak havoc and destroy this happy store and such. She managed to summon mermaids from another dimension, via the floor at the foot of the bed. 

They swam through the carpet, their majestic bodies... I saw a pink, blue, and pale green one before meeting the coined Disney versions. [It's so hard to explain it, it was so vivid.] Slick tails that reflected water and skin in a glossy dolphin texture. Colors bounced off in a slight shimmer as to resemble the morpho butterfly. All too big puppy-eyes [with cat pupils in some] innocently looked at me, black voids compared to my brown orbs. Their hair, though permanently fated to the salty seas, did not suffer from any form of dryness and frizz, it merely complemented their pale skins and increased their beauty. 

I sat on the ground near the portal, being urged by the witch to go visit their world while the store went unwatched. I wouldn't fall for it, I had traveled their Florentine, Italy styled city with the Venetian canals [don't even ask why underwater cities would need that].

She grew angry at me, and left. The mermaids left soon after, knowing that they too had a territory to maintain.

I finally had enough proof to reveal the old hag witch, who turned out to be a really young-looking brunette with red eyes and a cape. She made some instant disaster potion in 3 minutes flat and I countered it [by mysterious means].

She was gone and everything was better, so I decided to finally go to the back of the store to find birds, starving and in need of warmth, so I closed the doors to allow insulation to occur and gave them 3 pieces of bread [really 1 1/2, they were half pieces].

The owners came back, to my relief, and I had to release the pigeons and dogs [with their consent], they let me know the alarm wasn't set, and I let them out. [For warmth, yet again, some reason the back of the store became the front.] A terrible sound went off! It appears they didn't manage to disable the alarms, remembering that though the owned the store, they didn't own the building! [WTF?]

The police came and I denied fault. I sneaked around and eventually turned myself in, I was feeling too much guilt. And though the owners begged for no charges to be pressed since it was for a good deed and under their consent, they didn't listen. 

I was taken away and driven to a desert. It appears the guy [who might have been crazy] claimed to be my real father and was going to release me in the middle of this desert to run away rather than to face time in prison. I didn't mind the idea, though it wasn't my ideal desert, even a coarse, rocky desert is better than jail time over animal care.

This dream feels like it's an odd prelude to my day, it really did go like that, and the ending to it [now] truly suits being captured. I feel terrible, I'm willing to explain why, but I don't want to bore you with my life. Aside from the life layout, the elements of the dream were a vague influence from me reading a vampire book before bed.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Zelda: Twilight Princess-
> something with the Wii Zelda game controls, I remember that much... I think Link tried to eat Midna once during the dream, but I'm not too sure.
> 
> Since I have free time now I've gone back into doing lots of things, playing games, cleaning, cooking, etc. I'm not going to complain, it's way better than doing school work.



I'v had a Zelda ending dream too! It was where he ended up snogging someone with green skin who was meant to be the fairy. Hehe

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> I'v had a Zelda ending dream too! It was where he ended up snogging someone with green skin who was meant to be the fairy. Hehe



Haha, that's got to be one interesting sight to see  ::lol::

----------


## mark

ha ha I laughed when you mentioned the frizzy hair lol such a girly thing to mention  :tongue2: 

Great dream! the visuals are incredible, I love the mermaids and the shimmer you describe as they swim through the floor that is great. I also love the description of their eyes, very well done!  :wink2:

----------


## The Cusp

Forgive me for being such a guy, but were your mermaids clothed, or topless? ::lol:: 

The desert ending kind of reminded me of the desert scene from Crouching tiger, Hidden Dragon.  An empty retreat from the problems of the real world.

----------


## mark

> Forgive me for being such a guy, but were your mermaids clothed, or topless?



 ::rolllaugh:: 

cusp you are a genius lol totally funny as owt  ::bowdown::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

You guys are hilarious, and as for the clothes, that'd be a secret then if you're so interested  :Cheeky: . And glad you guys like the mermaids [and yeah, now that I read over it again, I doubt you guys would put something like that down, judging hair I mean].

I've noticed my dreams are getting more and more vivid by the day, I'm not complaining, I just wonder as to what the reason is behind it, I'm not eating anything new...

12.01.07-
Long, long dream. I ran into Maro-chan for two days in a row. ON the second day is when all the interesting stuff happened. We were shopping together when we came across the mall's Lollicup. There, we met Maggie, Paullo, and a bunch of people I met at the OASU Winter Ball.

They gave us free drinks and we chattered like crazy. I started to look around and I found something cool, the store owner said that because it was my Birthday he'd let me get something for me. [Not my B-day] I saw something earlier I wanted, but when I went back to where it was, a bunch of little unknown Pokémon-looking things were there. I picked up a tiny, one inch model to see that it was labeled $123.34!!!

I put it away, sweating slightly. The guy was nowhere to be found, so I ate some free dehydrated ice cream. I heard some arguing. 

"You mean there's only two bottles of blood left?" One voice hissed. At first I thought they meant wine, but then the word blood sunk in thick. Vampires for certain. But, for there to be so few, and bickering over bottles, their maker was some small-shot person.

The entirely indoor Lollicup had a mysterious exit to the outside world. Which led to me waking up and having/taking temporary lucidity and control. I summoned up a guy to be my aid, of course... I didn't just want help... [this is so embarrassing, but I did want to make out... if mark has the nerve to be honest, I can try too] SO, back to the dream. I summoned him up and he kind of made me focus on the important job of mine. I met up in the backyard with some shamans... [The random parts and losing lucidity occur, I got distracted.] 

They had a messenger come by, I'm not sure if he was dead or alive, and he retold his tale as I got comfy in my "chair." 

The old woman's home was as rotten and old as she. Missing chunks of wood existed everywhere, a witch indeed this old hag was, a very bitter and cruel one at that. The messenger can be seen as she turned the lever for her bridge/gate/door to move, old rotten bits of it coming off, she bewitched them to appear as wooden orbs and woven spheres. He asked her a few questions, she caught him in a trap. An invisible rope had caught him, and he hung over a large pit by his very foot.

I was going to kill that woman, but alas, there are people in this house of mine that persist on me waking up. And as how every dream ends, those people win.

I am loving the weird influences from my books I'm reading. Still the same vampire book, and yet, witches appear in both, oh well, at least this one referred to vampires. And I had some free milk tea  :smiley: 

Last night-
I got to free people from a rehab by helping them reshape their lives, I was sort of famous person for that. The patients all lived in one locker-sized room they somehow fit into in a 100% illogical way [they fit in fine yet everything around them was just as squished as they were; they being 7 roommates]. It was rather boring and I really wanted to go picking chestnuts [something I've yet to do in a dream or RL].

I was expecting some horrific dream because I watched the Mist the day before... I find it funny, me willingly going with friends to a suspense movie... That and I started and finished reading _Sweeney Todd: Demon Barber on Fleet Street_. 

And just to be fair to you Cusp, I wouldn't know if they were clothed or not, if they weren't then the hair and floor covered up nudity for me.

----------


## mark

as per you have a very good dream! 

I like the vampire part, its strange when I dream of vampires they are extremely aggressive and kind of scary lol 

its great how books are such good influences! what are you reading at the minute?





> [this is so embarrassing, but I did want to make out... if mark has the nerve to be honest, I can try too]



 ::D:  cool im glad to see my honesty has inspired the same lol....Im glad im not the only one who has these dreams but its nothing to be ashamed of its all natural like  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I was reading Trinity Blood: Rage against the moons part I but I finished that book. [Yes, I'm into foreign books, actually, I first knew Trinity Blood as a book, for that's what it started as, before it was out in the US I tried to convince a Korean friend of mine to read it for me but she said she probably couldn't translate it for me...]

I haven't been posting because my "Great" dreams have been staunched by not-so-great recall.

Had two dreams remembered one, slept very heavily too.

Thee Joys of Meandering-
Most of this dream was spent in meandering in a fantastically semi-surreal sight. Nature all 100% about, no torture from man has come upon it. It'd too perfect for an accurate description really. The ground was cement/damaged grass free, the air was as pure as could be, sparked with something almost magical.

And so, I became very familiar with the town and its natural surroundings. But if I saw any people, they were not very memorable until a certain incident.

It started with a simple urge. The urge to examine a lake. The urge changed, swim in lake. And so I did. This led to me noticing a slightly British/pirate/soldier who tried to shoot me down with a cannon ball via gun...

And then, after I wondered as to why, I could sense he was sorry and had _suddenly fallen in love with me?!?!?_

Yeah, I ran for it. Through a house with halls in halls [literally]. My boss, who adores me, tried to hold him off, but to no avail. He wasn't creepy or crazy or anything, just to abrupt and genuine that I ran from his love. I even ran so far into bathrooms in bathrooms in bathrooms [all quite similar and with me slamming their wooden doors shut].

Interesting dream if you ask me.

----------


## mark

Ah I like that one! I like your description of the environment, sounds so perfect!

ha ha wow he really knows how to win you over eh? first his sexy priate/soldier fashion combo then an attempted murder, and then just to top it off stalking you lol  ::roll:: .....psh im surprised you would turn down such a catch ha ha  :tongue2:  


I hope your recall gets better though

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah, I know, he was totally my type  :tongue2: , maybe he'll have a better chance next time.

And thanks, I think a lot of it has to do with how busy I've been lately, and how weird my sleeping patterns have been. I'll sleep for a bit and wake up, and it's just so- ugh!- terrible.

----------


## bro

Ahh..A sure sign of true love..a man who fires cannonballs at you :wink2: . I love the way you describe your dreams..quite poetic and beautiful...really puts an image in my head..strange change in urge, "swim in lake" and then a change in that pirate's feelings "not shootr with cannonball, but love"  :tongue2: ..funny stuff and yes, interesting.

Sorry your recall has not been all that great..i'm sure it will return soon

----------


## Lucidbulbs

::lol::  Thanks bro, your post made me smile [in fact I still am].

I can only recall a bit of last night's dream, but I'm pretty impressed with the dream more than the sad recall itself.

Dream-
There was a lot before hand, and yet, though they were so important, everything past my escape via highway-ramp was forgotten, as if only accessible in one land, the land of "then and there" and not "here and now."

I was, in all views, a typical me, in dark-clad clothes and in a very unhappy, running for my life, mood. You could see me hop and sprint about the place, truly an odd sight as I ran from...from what? The police? Some criminal? Law? Justice? A mix of them all? Well, among them, the latter seemed most reasonable, for I had done no wrong and yet the "law" was after me.

I come to the shorelines of a beach, this gray day only gets darker. A beast, the Death-entity Ryuk, joins me and a Deathnote is in my hands. Suddenly roles reverse when a black creature catches me.

I'm the "law," in white [rabbit-vibed] attire, beret and all. So who is me? Well, not me certainly, but Light from Deathnote, except he looks more and more like L... but he's definitely Light. Ah, and to believe, it becomes all the more puzzling as I interrogate him/me? as to why he was running if he had not committed any crimes... 

I'm back as me, with Light gone, but the white clad "me" remains. She tried to siphon some part of me out, but long, glowing- what I can only best describe as- soul strings. A vibrant cobalt with a purple smear. 

Upon her attempted removable of purple via stretching, the purple separate [barely] into a fine distinction of cobalt and scarlet. I lost it for a bit, the other side of me blaring out at the law[/me still? Too many parts of me in this dream]. 

The law puzzles over this complex issue as I redeem control and stay limp in the giant, demonic black hand.

The funniest part yet is that I haven't read Deathnote or seen the movies in ages. The strings reminded me of a normal glow string with an intricate pattern of wispy pieces separating and reconnecting with the string in a rhythm and matching color. The dream itself seems to be pointing to identity issues... The only true issue is I have still yet to discover what the situation was prior to the issue... [O.o It's hard to solve an identity issue if you can't figure out the initial identity...]

----------


## The Cusp

Not so surprising that the Death Note and Ryuk would show up in your dreams after all this time.  That was a damn good story after all. 

But that dream was very abstract, with all the energy strings.

I'd think it wasn't so much about identity issues as much as it was about power issues.  Good old Light was corrupted with power, after all!

----------


## mark

I love the energy string! that is incredible, what a spectacular image.

I wonder though with all the talk recently about energy stealing DCs could this be related?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> I love the energy string! that is incredible, what a spectacular image.
> 
> I wonder though with all the talk recently about energy stealing DCs could this be related?



O.o I feel out of the loop, I never heard [except once long ago] of that. Though I do doubt it, my energy levels were normal for me when I woke p, unless that's not what you mean... Could you explain the whole energy-stealing DCs to me?

Dream-
I was in a rush to get ready for school. I throw on lots of frilly things [things you wouldn't see me wear in school] and go to the bathroom to wash my face. The sink in nasty and covered in black mold that disappears as my facial wash and toner _bleaches it away_!

I run to the kitchen for a quick drink [to put in the thermos] to find out we're out of milk. I get really pissy and my dad yells at me, so I yell back. To my surprise he calmly, as if he perfectly understood, said it was fine. All the tension and stress leaves me as a numbing shock hits me. I wake up slightly tense, slightly relaxed...

Stress based dream? Not stressed now though, but I was pissed today in Algebra 2, I didn't get the directions and did a quiz wrong so I have to spend a whole period, with the other flunks, doing the things I redid right in a few minutes while all the people who wouldn't need it get an opportunity to earn 10 extra credit points [which really, if you bomb one quiz, your grade dives down, so who does that witch thinks the points need to be offered to? I didn't even get to practice more logarithms].

----------


## mark

> O.o I feel out of the loop, I never heard [except once long ago] of that. Though I do doubt it, my energy levels were normal for me when I woke p, unless that's not what you mean... Could you explain the whole energy-stealing DCs to me?



its probs not them to be honest, well I dont know to much about them. What I do know is some people have had some experiences were DCs have  been wanting to touch them alot. Now I think Castaneda said that these were inorganic beings who live off the energy of dreams. I am only currently reading the book so I cant go into more detail then that sorry. 

strange dream though, sounds tense. .The mouldy bath room does not sound nice  ::barf::

----------


## The Cusp

> The sink in nasty and covered in black mold that disappears as my facial wash and toner _bleaches it away_!



You using that industrial strength facial wash?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> You using that industrial strength facial wash?



I guess so!

Last night's dreams were all WBTBs, I find it funny too because I was chatting with weelilhazel about how I hoped one day I could LD at will, I guess I got a little taste of it [too bad I got distracted in each one].

Joyful summer prison camp-
I stumbled into the dirt, very Davao-like road, claiming lucidity as I went. Well, it's a dream! I could chase a bloody pig if I wanted to! And so, well, I sort of did. I chased something pig and blurry throughout this Davao-suburbs, totally happy. I wondered if Josh K would be in the dream... Then wondered why he was there right when I turned a corner.

"Oh wait, it's a dream," I reminded myself. He responded with his typical goofy smile. So I go on running until I hit a line. I jump over the line and hit a wall... And just meander around until I realize it's some sort of boot camp. I find Meggy and Chelsea there. And they complain about not getting time to escape and go to a fast food restaurant to eat.

I lose lucidity and wonder how I could sneak them out, only to wake up.

Bleach-
I find myself in the domains of the Bleach spirit-world. I fathom the joys of owning a sword, only to realize I don't need to fathom it if I already own one. 

Then I leave the room I'm in to find two identical guys, both with short spiky ponytails and suiting mustaches and slightly too thick eye brows, one blond, the other straw-berry red. They're my partners/underlings.

I wanted to be alone, they wanted to drag me off somewhere, so I thought of a nice way to get rid of them. I was going to blow them up with shit, but that'd be too mean. So I blew them up, into a high wall, with a good old mud bomb. It was a clean getaway for me.

I jump around roofs and feel like challenging Ichigo, the main character of Bleach. I find him and we have a verbal fight... Then Kenpachi comes in and want sot train with me [I guess that means I'm pretty strong], and then we spar a bit until I summon up a large pink bouncy ball which he readily chases after. [I wonder if because it was pink or he could put it on his back?] 

So, by the time Ichigo and I start fighting, I feel tired. My legs are heavy [as if I danced away for a few hours] and I notice these pink little cactoids two feet tall talking to Ichigo, making him stop fighting. I remembered something... I was much taller than this earlier!?!?

It appears I have a condition, the more I over strain my body, for if the spirit is willing yet the body is waning, a conflict occurs. The longer I over strained myself, the shorter I'd become... the cure? Stop fighting and rest!!! Why must my stamina be so low?

I wake up back in that room, it's evening now, and the two guys I blew up earlier are back. They look like they want to scold me for being so reckless, but I guess they felt like it wasn't worth it. One guy [they are both so much taller than me, at least 6 feet!] pats me on the head, and the other, instead of saying "good night" as he leaves says "I love you." I don't feel any reaction from it... it must be a substitute for good night.

Another dream to another show/manga I haven't read/watched in ages... maybe my mind's running out of weirdness to fuel my dreams. Oddly enough, it was fall in that dream, I haven't seen trees with genuine brown leaves in ages. Evergreens freezing to death doesn't count. Too bad I didn't get to do the Basic lucid task....

 On random note, I'm so happy I got some college stuff from MIT, it makes me feel like maybe I could make it there if I really tried and prayed [because it'd take a miracle to make it there under some form of a scholarship outside of the one my program covers me with].

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I figured out a good reason why Bleach would be in my dream... For almost a year now, I've kind of had a plushie by my bed, Byakuya from Bleach.... hehehe, I'm so smart... [and still childish]

I had a little trip last night, in the dream anyways.... Very unusual.

From the End to New Beginnings-
IT all started with a meteor. It was threatening this home I lived in with a few people and my family. Somehow, society viewed this meteor or something as a murder caused by my father so they sent him to a "Bounce-House Rehab Center."

You find me visiting him, all the way in New York City. It's cold, and I'm chatting with my dad and some criminals, when their counselor comes in. She does good until she starts talking about ripping out things and such, which throw some murderers into seisures....

I leave and return several times, not remembering my train number. [13] The subway station was anything but that. Old steam engines ran by over tracks set upon coal. When I got onto the train, I ended up in a bus in the Philippines. 

It was the most lush scene ever. A lioness sat nearby the wooden planked/bamboo bridge above an at least 2,000 foot waterfall, all pure, the purest azure water, the honest granite cliff, natural vegetation, all of the more pristine and pure hues and shades of life.

Katie, my classmate, was with me. I quickly took a mental scope of the area, remembering things that never happened, in a world that never existed.

I went into my Lula's home to barge into a room with two random Pinnoy guys kissing [WTF?] on a bed, they ran off, and find an imaginary uncle run in nude [...I saw it... it was small...*shudders*] ... I become so self conscious over how awkward it was, my dreams made it more awkward... I'm nude and running for a T-shirt while we make small-talk... as if it's only slightly out of the norm. 

Katie's hungry [and my imaginary uncle was imagined out of existence] so I decide we should take her either to Chow King or Jolly Bee... Then wake up...


A funky mix of Shakespeare's Julius Caesar using the symbolism "Cause by the gods," me starting my Fahrenheit 451 essay due MONDAY [I'm so screwed], and a random Chinese song I had in my head when I fell asleep [From house of Flying Daggers].

----------


## Burned up

Hope you don't mind me dropping by....

That dream has everything - family, chasing, nakedness, water, trains (oh, don't talk to me about trains)...

Were you exhausted after that?

----------


## The Cusp

> From the End to New Beginnings-



How can your worry about being naked when there's a meteor hurtling towards your house!?!?





> I wanted to be alone, they wanted to drag me off somewhere, so I thought of a nice way to get rid of them. I was going to blow them up with shit, but that'd be too mean. So I blew them up, into a high wall, with a good old mud bomb. It was a clean getaway for me.



That's a very humane way to deal with them.  No DCs were harmed in the making of this dream. ::D:

----------


## mark

ha nice dream there LB, thought it was mad. Like burned up said it has everything including a awkward family moment (which made me laugh ha ha)

Cool lucids also!

I loved house of flying daggers, it was great  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Actually, BP, I felt fine after that hectic day... I feel more tired today from dreaming of school.

Yeah Cuspy, I couldn't help it, I always wanted to bomb someone with brown junk.

Glad you liked the lucids mark, they were fun for me too.

Dream one-
Me in Spanish class doing a slave-load of homework. I woke up wondering if I still had to do the work....

Woke up dead tired. I felt like a carrion.

Dream two-
On the way to school I catch some people's pet bear, and Maro-chan's the one who gets the reward! A lucky three-leaf clover that grants all albeit her bad luck. I think I tasted the plant and got odd stares... Very earthy and organic flavored.

My English teacher finds us and drags us to school, and trust me, I suffer loads of bad luck. [Which is only slightly exaggerated from my real life luck levels]

----------


## bro

Tasting a 3 leaf clover? ::lol::  Sorry..couldn't help myself. 

Your Spanish class dream, I always used to have similar dreams. Usually in stressful periods. Same kind of sensation, waking and wondering whether you really did it or not.

Dreaming of such unpleasent things really can drain you.

Sorry you felt like poo upon awakening.

From the looks of it, it seems like you've been having some nice successes..-keep it up. :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> Yeah Cuspy



ha ha ha cuspy I love it  :tongue2: 

hmmm dreams about school eh....personaly I think they are the worst!

Although I like the idea of the pet bear...thats cool  ::D:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Hehehe, thanks bro, I'm happy I'm improving, and must be if you said so  ::banana:: 

Yeah, Cuspy sounds nicer...

The World Ends; Not-
This world is full of strange things, the Greek marble buildings, the modern day stuff; yep, a total clash of the world.

And as such, why not drown it out? I knew it was bound to happen so I set off with a guy to find a submarine/car/airship [similar to the Strahl from FFVII]... We steal one just in the knick of time, for, no sooner than we entered the stolen mobile, the large wave flooded the city.

I was shocked that the pressure didn't squish our machine, and so we learned how to use it one step at a time. I wondered how if the two of us would have to repopulate the world... not ready for that kind of commitment, I nabbed two floundering couples and stuck them in our ship.

So, we flew up and out and crossed the... Appalachians I think... Or I thought. When I found the GPS, I found out we were near a city in France  :Eek: 

With that said, we took a closer look and found only the Southern half of the US was flooded. Everywhere else was untouched. I wanted to go to NYC, but being in the ship for 3 hours, we parked on some mountain village. I even pondered living there... It seems interesting.

Later on, we stop at another village and I get to et yummy foods.... And meet a parish priest who leads me to the pope after something dragon related happens... The pope turns out to either be my really old brother or an uncle because he had family ties to me...

Then I end up in some sort of fancy pool that I fall into and wake up.

I finished my book report on Fahrenheit 451 last night, I had to interpret the end of the world stuff out of it and such....

----------


## The Cusp

> Yeah, Cuspy sounds nicer...



Whatever floats your boat!  Speaking of which...





> I set off with a guy to find a submarine/car/airship



That reminds me of something I read about ducks being a very positive dream sign, because they are equipped to deal deal with land, water, and air.  Ready for anything.  Much like your super craft there.

----------


## mark

hey nice dream....I want your Armageddon dreams! they are so great!  :smiley: 

oh sorry if this is stupid but what is Fahrenheit 451?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> That reminds me of something I read about ducks being a very positive dream sign, because they are equipped to deal deal with land, water, and air. Ready for anything. Much like your super craft there.



 Cool, I always knew there was a reason I loved ducks.





> oh sorry if this is stupid but what is Fahrenheit 451?



That's not sounding stupid! It's a classical book [written in the 1960s or so] of a world where firemen start fires and books are illegal, it's basically what would happen if the world went to extremes on trying not offend people by censoring everything. It's a good book though and worth reading at least once.

----------


## mark

> That's not sounding stupid! It's a classical book [written in the 1960s or so] of a world where firemen start fires and books are illegal, it's basically what would happen if the world went to extremes on trying not offend people by censoring everything. It's a good book though and worth reading at least once.




hmmm.....I may have to check it out at some point if you recommend it  :smiley:

----------


## bro

Sorry, haven't shown up here in a while.





> I'm happy I'm improving, and must be if you said so



Ohh, you make me feel special ::D: 





> This world is full of strange things, the Greek marble buildings, the modern day stuff; yep, a total clash of the world.



That is so typical of dreams. If I dream of events from the 16 or 1700's, there'll be computers strapped onto the masts of large wooden ships...kind of ridiculous. I see where you're coming from.





> I wondered how if the two of us would have to repopulate the world... not ready for that kind of commitment, I nabbed two floundering couples and stuck them in our ship.



Good move, that would be a hell of a lot of work, let those 2 other couples tend to it then. :tongue2: 





> I wanted to go to NYC, but being in the ship for 3 hours, we parked on some mountain village.



Pshh...mountain village..you come to dream NYC, visit me!





> I get to et yummy foods....



Between the repopulation and the yummy foods, this century-clashing dream shaped up nicely.

I'm glad to see that your recall is stil pretty sharp.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Oooh, thanks bro, it seems since you've commented last, my recall went up, I remembered 5 dreams [or fragments, etc.] I can;t remember if I had a B6 that morning though...

Fragments-
Several I remembered through out the day... Two that stuck were:

-I was out with my family an I was drinking  a strawberry vodka drink, I wonder why the lady let me drink spirits since it's still pretty illegal in the US

-I was staring at my overly full tomato plant, the wind blew, an all the dozens of red fell and bounced away.

Dreams-
I dreamed of an Earth god who was scolded by his wife that without her he couldn't do anything other than control the land. He turned her into a tree, then a clear crystal blob which I played with happily.

Read _Bride of the Water God Volume One_ again... Also stuck with staring at a wall full of mythical gods in English yesterday thanks to a stupid test.

I had this dream where I sat and ate food... then stole some milk!

All because I commented on mark about milk!

I ran about the store, lost, a Best Buy or something, and found this amazing oil/water based image of a water dragon who I assume was Haebek.

Yet again influenced from the _Bride of the Water God Volume One_ book again.

I have evil parents who pay me $65 a show as a mermaid to work at a dinner-show. I'm so curious as to why my friends only sit and watch and not help me out and save me from this mess.

Too tired for real details... had a fun/long day.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I remembered a dream...

I was with some people who ran off and we were staying at a hotel filled head to toe with sex toys [O.o]. I ran off to go do some stuff to come bakc to the closet to find a couple fishing around for some toys while they were doing it... Trust me, I just left them be and walked away... that was so awkward...

----------


## bro

> I wonder why the lady let me drink spirits since it's still pretty illegal in the US



Hehe, it _is_ illegal unfortunately. Even once your 18, you can go as cannon fodder to the army, but can't have a beer till 21. :Sad:  (Not that that stops many ::D: )





> -I was staring at my overly full tomato plant, the wind blew, an all the dozens of red fell and bounced away.



Not the tomatoes! I haven't had truly fresh ones in oh so long!






> He turned her into a tree, then a clear crystal blob which I played with happily.



Hmm, that sounds like nice payback...to make your annoying woman into a crystal blob ::lol:: . Hehe, you played with it happily? I bet the woman-blob was not happy.





> we were staying at a hotel filled head to toe with sex toys [O.o]. I ran off to go do some stuff to come bakc to the closet to find a couple fishing around for some toys while they were doing it...



I could have sworn you were going to say "Toe sex toys" and I tried to imagine what kind of toe-action was going on there...strange things came to mind ::shock:: . That does sound akward though...I probably would have walked off as well.. (after a minute or two :tongue2: )

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, bro, that's disturbingly something I can imagine... eww... I don't see how people could ever have foot fetishes...

As for tomatoes, lucky me and Florida means I can all the fresh Brazilian peppers, pineapples, onions, and tomatoes I want.

Lucky for me [again], the crystal blob woman had no mouth to complain from... She was really goopy and warm... almost like hot glue.


My dream recall last night died, but that was my fault... I kept day-dreaming on what I'd do if there was no school tomorrow and if I really would freeze to-death in a kimono... I think I will so I'm not going to wear one to today's Asian events...

Fragments-
I was paying people to turn off lights for me so I could have time to change my clothes O.o

I fought with the world to protect my genius brainchild [some super computer] while I re-configured it. Meggie managed to attack my computer and attempted to mess with it... I fixed it though, and we had no hard feelings seeing as I gave her credit [though all she was hinder my work] for "helping me." We even fought using the computers underwater [though neither were water proof].

I didn't have time to edit a friend's paper... I felt kind of bad... but man, last night was fun... though, I do wonder why my friend got a nose bleed when he entered Sanrio... he's no pervert or fetish boy so it's interesting.

----------


## mark

he he random night of dreams there, that super computer sounds mad...wonder why everyone wanted to destroy it hmm  :Uhm: 

hope you have fun at the Asian even, is it like a festival or a mela or something?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> he he random night of dreams there, that super computer sounds mad...wonder why everyone wanted to destroy it hmm 
> 
> hope you have fun at the Asian even, is it like a festival or a mela or something?



Umm, it was just a festival, with big Japanese "morale" drums [my nickname for them] and lots of people shoving around for really cheap items... I got a lot of stuff for under $15, with $0.50 I got 5 fashion magazines O.o I ate lots of Oden, udon, and other peoples food while watching people play the koto and such. We left around 2:30 to watch I Am Legend... the ending was sort of flat.


PS- I remembered some dream with Heroes related stuff in it, all Cusp DJ induce I believe, I think I even commented on that in the dream... but the rest is a blur.

----------


## mark

> Umm, it was just a festival, with big Japanese "morale" drums [my nickname for them] and lots of people shoving around for really cheap items... I got a lot of stuff for under $15, with $0.50 I got 5 fashion magazines O.o I ate lots of Oden, udon, and other peoples food while watching people play the koto and such. We left around 2:30 to watch I Am Legend... the ending was sort of flat.



Ah sounds fun! I love all that type of stuff, especially the food!  :smiley:  I love udon  mmmm

I bet it was spectacular to watch them playing the drums! err...im not sure what koto is.

I have been to a Filipino festivle once with my ex girl friend and her parents (she was half Filipino) that was awesome, there was food I had never had before like yam ice cream and sticky rice in banana leaves mmmm

There was music to but I didnt know what they were saying  :smiley: 






> PS- I remembered some dream with Heroes related stuff in it, all Cusp DJ induce I believe, I think I even commented on that in the dream... but the rest is a blur.



oooh a heroes dream! love it...I hope you have enough to write about it  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I never knew you were that into Asian culture mark! Now if only you lived nearby, I could feed you ginataang halo-halo... similar to ube ice cream [yam ice ream].

I saw "I Am Legend" Last night and didn't get zombies... but I still got something... Maybe tonight I'll have a drama meeting, I auditioned for a musical, and though I auditioned for a dancing part, I had to sing too...

Museum/Zoo Place-
We were there on some trip thing... and I was on semi-control mode where what I willed, was. So, with that being said... bore me+ imagination= chaos.

The lights went dim and people ran from gorillas. Me, not being afraid, just began to throw up blood from the pit of my stomach.. At first it was really pure and red, but soon it became very diluted in saliva and water as I tried to redeem my control over the whole place... I woke up with that familiar flavor still in my palate when I woke up... [Not really, the taste of blood+acid doesn't bug me anymore... and this dream was acid free, and blood doesn't bug me much overall so... yeah]

The dream was a short one I had... I found it hard to sleep last night... I wonder why.

----------


## Burned up

> I never knew you were that into Asian culture mark! Now if only you lived nearby, I could feed you ginataang halo-halo... similar to ube ice cream [yam ice ream].
> 
> I saw "I Am Legend" Last night and didn't get zombies... but I still got something... Maybe tonight I'll have a drama meeting, I auditioned for a musical, and though I auditioned for a dancing part, I had to sing too...
> 
> Museum/Zoo Place-
> We were there on some trip thing... and I was on semi-control mode where what I willed, was. So, with that being said... bore me+ imagination= chaos.
> 
> The lights went dim and people ran from gorillas. Me, not being afraid, just began to throw up blood from the pit of my stomach.. At first it was really pure and red, but soon it became very diluted in saliva and water as I tried to redeem my control over the whole place... I woke up with that familiar flavor still in my palate when I woke up... [Not really, the taste of blood+acid doesn't bug me anymore... and this dream was acid free, and blood doesn't bug me much overall so... yeah]
> 
> The dream was a short one I had... I found it hard to sleep last night... I wonder why.



Blood often relates to life force and passion.  I feel I want to offer a smug interpretation for some reason.  But none is happening so ... yeah.  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

> PS- I remembered some dream with Heroes related stuff in it, all Cusp DJ induce I believe, I think I even commented on that in the dream... but the rest is a blur.



I'm flattered my DJ had such an impact!





> Museum/Zoo Place-
> The lights went dim and people ran from gorillas. Me, not being afraid, just began to throw up blood from the pit of my stomach



Ick!  That was unpleasant!  Maybe you caught that "I am Legend" virus from those gorillas.

Don't suppose you remember and other animals from that zoo, do you?  I've been trying to influence people dreams all month by trying to introduce an animal I had picked into other people's dreams.

----------


## mark

> I never knew you were that into Asian culture mark! Now if only you lived nearby, I could feed you ginataang halo-halo... similar to ube ice cream [yam ice ream].



ha ha I love experiencing different cultures, its a huge relief to know they are not all like line lol  :tongue2:  plus there is so much to learn about that my own culture does not offer.

ah damit lol! being fed ube ice cream sounds good....although I would probs get fat  :wink2: 





> saw "I Am Legend" Last night and didn't get zombies... but I still got something... Maybe tonight I'll have a drama meeting, I auditioned for a musical, and though I auditioned for a dancing part, I had to sing too...



it doesnt come out over here until the end of the month  :Sad: ......is it worth going to see?





> Museum/Zoo Place-
> .



wow mad dream lucidbulb  :smiley:  random with the gorillas then the spewing blood...does not sound nice.. ::?:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Blood often relates to life force and passion. I feel I want to offer a smug interpretation for some reason. But none is happening so ... yeah.



 Aww, I'm flattered you'd even try to interpret my] dreams! As far as I'm concerned, you're a dream interpreting expert [no joke]!

Yes Cuspy, you influence dreams! Too bad I can't remember any other animals than "King Kong." The blood is kind of a mix between your suggestion and how I am when I have a migraine... It'd be unusual for me not to be crying next to the toilet as acid-blood comes out and eats away at my throat... Even water won't stay down [it lasts for hours... I'm almost used to that by now...sad eh?]

Umm, you may or may not like it mark, it's all good... but can get a bit flat at a certain point, your heart will surely be beating!


Dancing-
All night, I was dancing to Forget About the Boy from Thoroughly Modern Millie... it was insane... I felt okay when it was all done in the dream, as I felt in RL.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*DECEMBER 19 2007*
[I felt like changing things after putting up with all sorts of unique DJ organization methods... yeah, I'm a copycat]

Note- Red:dream

O.o I've figured out why I thought I had two dreams last night and at first swore I only had one... As I switch up to the "Waking up" phase, my dreams overlap. A new one mixed with conscious thought emerges and buries the one current one [as it did the night before too]. 

The New Pokémon Chase-
I ended up chasing after some of those critters again, I randomly threw stuff at them before they ran off. I tried to summon a new Pokémon to help me get a strange blue-animal/thing [without killing it] and it was all categorized by "style" and "gender." I found it a bit baffling for a few people to turn up in there...

Then I'm at auditions, again, this time I'm watching people sing... and I'm sad, I feel as if something I might have affections for was stolen from me... 

As to why my dreams are Pokémon dreams... I have no idea, but they're a lot more cheerful than how I am after watching my friends go through call backs[ I'm not jealous they get a chance for a leading role or anything like that... it's, well, it's complex]

----------


## mark

> *DECEMBER 19 2007*
> 
> The New Pokémon Chase-



ha ha cool...I sometimes have pokemon dreams to they are always fund lol 






> As to why my dreams are Pokémon dreams... I have no idea, but they're a lot more cheerful than how I am after watching my friends go through call backs[ I'm not jealous they get a chance for a leading role or anything like that... it's, well, it's complex]



hey dont worry about this I totally understand what you mean, your happy for them but still wish it were you. I know that cos someone I used to work with won the lottery  ::shock::  so yeah I was happy for him but wished it was me lol

I dont think its anything to be ashamed of its natural  :smiley: 

what type of stuff do you do? acting? singing? or dancing or something?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*DECEMBER 19 2007*





> hey dont worry about this I totally understand what you mean, your happy for them but still wish it were you. I know that cos someone I used to work with won the lottery  so yeah I was happy for him but wished it was me lol
> 
> I dont think its anything to be ashamed of its natural 
> 
> what type of stuff do you do? acting? singing? or dancing or something?



What puts me at a disadvantage is I don't sing or dance [never taught in either... stopped singing in middle school...so I can't reach any high notes...] but act, so I'm happy they got the roles, I just feel lonely and seperated... plus, I have this witch of a math teacher who just knows how to get under my skin... she leaves me depressed. I'd talk to my counselor about it but unless you're a senior she could care less. But really, this woman could probably make the Devil commit suicide... I think she's racist too... all the people who she mistreats are the Asian students... 

Last night's recall was bad... I woke up at a really deep part of my cycle and it messed with everything... I can only remember a fragment.

Fragment-
I was laughing at some complex joke on how France's flag had blended vertically with Belgium's and added an extra yellow line [though 1/10 of a normal line]... very odd dream...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*DECEMBER 21 2007*


I had a vivid half hour of sleep, this whole dream was on it. I woke up, RCed, and went back to sleep a half hour later... Too bad I didn't RC in the dream... 

A Tragic FA?-
I sneak in through the porch to my room, to find myself talking feverishly to two husky-dogs, named Austin and Sophie. 

"Austin, I'm sure you'll find your ideal guy." I wander about my room.

'But just _what exactly_ would he be like?' She... *insert verb* to me. A midnight husky-wolf pops into mind.

I hear someone coming... and I transform into a white husky dog [Sophie is a ginger-cinnamon, Austin- Coffee Cream] and another dog [someone who mysteriously joins us and leaves us within mere moments] . For a random girl to feed us white-cheese-curd dog food.

There's something odd with each of our bowls [of the three of us]. Mine has a spider in it, Sophie's has crayfish, and Austin's, scorpions. I transform and clean it up. 

I see the time is 3:36 and, since I can't seem to fall back asleep, I go to the living room. All the clocks are saying different times. 12:36, 10 AM, 6:26, etc. My dad comes in and tells me it's really 10:30 and we're late... [Even after I went back to my room to see the clock still say 3:36.]

I run off to the car [which is "Parked near the Borders in the apartment complex"] in a hurry, it's chilly and I felt... something....

I start to do this special hop/jump/run thing I have. Half the time it leads me to flying or at least going at fast speeds, but this time... I almost run over a group of little kids, chase birds around a loop, and still not manage to make it to the car before waking up... [But not before a gross fragment on pustules, ears, and ooze... I won't go into detail, it was another gross thing that Cuspy would hate... it was like an oatmeal mask textured ooze....]

Oddly normal dream for an oddly odd night... I might have been a bit on the mentally out of it side when I went to bed that night.

----------


## The Cusp

Oozy ear pustules?  No need to spare me the details, I can take it.  Can't be any worse than kissing a girl with warts on her tongue. :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*DECEMBER 22 2007*

I had one wild dream last night, lots of low lucidity.. .and a stab at the Dream Name Task [might post on task of the month... just because it was so... interesting]

The World's Crazy.. and So Am I-

It starts out in this odd hotel where nothing ever goes right. The people are weird, I can't ever find my room, no keys exist, and odd animals are partying about the place. I know for certain Maro-chan, Ken-ken, and Mae-Mae are there running amok.

I'm running from who knows what when it dawns on me.... "I'm dreaming." And so, with this low level knowledge... I try something new, all the while totally aware that there's an important Dream Task at hand... I start scripting out stuff for the things to do... And it works, but my dream quality is going down, so I stare down at my glowing hands for a bit.

Reassured with my abilities, I cut down semi-straight-down to business. I close my eyes and teleport out of the strange hotel. To a fabulous city/town with a blend of traditional Gothic Architecture and historical Spanish Architecture [with all the nice lively colors of then too]. I set out to find _the_ person who can tell me my dream name... There were dozens of people I could ask, but I felt like asking not just anyone, but someone who I felt would know all... [Maybe I was subconsciously looking for my dream guide?] 

Now, this is a low level lucid for clear reasons... I don't wise up and ask all the DCs I storm past, I don't summon up someone to tell me... I just search... Slowly losing lucidity as I find an extremely syncretic mix of the previous architectures plus Arabian style. I lose the last of my lucidity to make a path that will take me right into there and to the person... But, I wake up to the sun-rise before then. 

Re-entry-
I literally just about dumped the real me into the dream world. I was back, at the outskirts of the city, in my PJs, where I wisely change out of my clothes. With a random pair of jeans and some important blouse that somehow shows how I'm some important person... [I might have been lucid, the whole time the Dream Task was on my mind, all the way up to waking up again.]

So, we wander, I see those Japanese city-style apartment complexes [1990s styled] except one that's supposedly Mae-Mae's school is covered in Deutsch saying, "Too [Dein*] Paulo and [und] Mae-Mae's School [illegible squiggles]."

It throws me off, but I find the building I need after running into Mae-Mae with her explanation, "We did it so you'd have a fire escape." I go to this large corporate building with an Asian hairdo on it... (Don't even ask me why...)

In there, a really good-looking bunch of guys in stylish clothing [they're not gay people... they just have Armani and such on, that kind of stylish] appear to be a part of an Asian Mafia, not the Triads or Yakuza, mind you.

All my people, aka 4 people, were taken out, and I manage to still make it to the top floor. The head of that division commends me on making it so far, but wonders, "what a good looking chick would want with us." 

I'm too tired to fight back, so as he pins me against the wall, I listen to his story of how the hair-topped corporate buildings were theirs and it was their turf. Yada, yada, ya... I ask to see the boss when the dream ends.

Lame-
I'm in Sammy's kitchen making a bunch of people cook stuff from stratch... It was very annoying.
Asians.... maybe from seeing Bi/Rain in an A-M-E-R-I-C-A-N MOVIE  ::banana::  He is such a great Korean actor/singer, I'm so happy he's finally trying to influence the Western world as much as he does in the East.... [Yeah... who'd of guess I was a fan, all the Asians in the theater screamed when he popped up! But... that was only... 6 of us compared to a theater of people who know nothing of his fame...] 


[PS] That night I promised myself I'd be lucid, looks like it worked...

*= Not Deutsch, I remembered why it'd come up as too and not your, it was my mind reading that part as Tagalog... though, I have no idea if that's the proper spelling of it.

EDIT- the first wake up may have been an FA now that I think of it... I always think the sun's up or a bat is passing by [which when it does it RL, it sounds like an angel compared to some of my neighbor's cars]... But really, the sun couldn't have risen at 5:30! MAybe it was the clouds and city lights that threw me off.... drat...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Oozy ear pustules? No need to spare me the details, I can take it. Can't be any worse than kissing a girl with warts on her tongue.



Okay, if you say so... You were pretty grossed out when I told you of the dream where pasta-like, ridged strings came out of my foot. 

In that dream, a little pimple was on my ear, it popped to let of at least [if kept in a toothpaste bottle] half a bottle of gritty, grainy, flesh colored ooze in a straight, fat line. It had the texture of sand and oatmeal plus a thick consistency... Eww...

----------


## mark

hey

nice one on the lucid! I like how you teleported, most people have a fear of closing their eyes during dreams thinking that it will wake them up. Its good that you dont have that fear and I think you have proven it to be false.  :smiley: 

I liked the dream after that when you mentioned the stylish dudes I laughed so much at the ha ha  ::lol::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*December 23 2007*

 ::lol::  Glad you liked my dream mark, yeah... I still believe it was totally caused from seeing Rain in the theater before the movie ^.^

As for closing my eyes, it's something I can do, but don't always do since, if you even doubt yourself a little, you have a high chance of waking up [concentrate too much and you know how that'll go]... I liked the lucid too, even if I didn't get my task done, the scenery was beyond that of anything I've seen [even Charlemagne's castle pales in comparison].

Two dreams. No recall prior to 4:34 AM. Went to bed at 12:00 AM. 

Vampire Bits-
I was out with a few friends, it was late at night, and guess what? I found a vampire. 

"Are you really a vampire?" I asked. He was so dark in complexion.

"Yes, not _all vampire are white you know,_" he responded peeved.

He had to prove it with his fangs... he almost bit someone I knew. I was laughing all the way until I woke up, how strange! A tan vampire.

The Surreal Reality-
My more interesting dream. I'm back at the funky Harvest Moon based town [with its ever changing details] and at the beach again. It's choppier than before, the land makes chunky steps until it forms a sandy cliff. A girl I was close friends with, she sort of reminded me of me, was taken away to who knows where.

Later on, at my secluded home, people are trying to make keys to break in and ruin my crops and such. I freak out even though they have the wrong key. [My real key was a piece of a door knob O.o]

It's the next day and my dream memories have flooded on in. I wander around above town, this glowing platform in the sky, it's something I'll have to draw [I can't describe, though I know it by heart, I've been drawing such a thing since elementary school]. There was nothing else visible, maybe a cloud or two, but this area was engulfed in light and glow, radiating from the platform. 


A demon-spirit [with the Twilight Princess-Twilight effects on it], black and small, I wander pas tit, still shocked at how much the world looks like its in hyper-reality-mode.

I meet up with a tall count-otherworldly-spirit thing. He's as dark as the female demon-spirit-midget, so at first I mistake him for a demon. But, he seems to know me, and I him. He thrusts memories into me before I can react to be recognized.

Three tall guys, all with long hair. One, with long hair down was in the middle, with royal robes, his brother came in, his back towards me, his hair was up and some words were exchanged... The third brother, not noticeable until now, flailed in pain, wolf-ears sprouted from his head, and the center of the tower's floor disappeared, revealing a long spiral of stairs his sprinted down, as a brown wolf, "To the world of humans."

Very lost, yet somehow not confused, I go back to the demon-spirit I first saw. A map was revealed, showing the path I would be required to take to be worthy to go across an unfathomably large river [The River of Styx comes to mind somehow]. I can see large, Redwood sized trees about it, and Native-Indian spirit-creatures, human, yet not.

She reveals a laser path I follow, through a mysterious rift. I follow through the insane paths, killing countless ebony creatures to make it through. 

At some point I gripe over phasing through the floor in this stone building, which somehow would lead out to the outdoor path on the map. She griped back when I caught the direction pages for her, though, I didn't look at a thing, which I had to swear over as I gave it back. [I hope she knew where we were going] 

I can't remember what happened but soon after I woke up.

Vampires- Reading another vampire book... O.o

Demon-Spirits- Explaining to my mother the similarities of a Baku and a dream catcher. She's been having better dream recall since a friend gave her a tiny dream-catcher to support the Lakota [Sioux] children. I don't know if it's ability to catch dreams is affected if a bead breaks... but it leave me curious.

Haven't played Harvest Moon and Zelda in awhile...


EDIT- I've determined vampires and certain animals can account for dreamsigns... curious as to whether or not all spirit-creatures will become a sign. Been looking through my DJ and have noticed a lot of spirits [elemental or not] seem to enjoy skirmishes in my dream world.

EDIT 2- I'm _never_ doing anything without my scanner or tablet again! Just making that dumb, cheap little version of that platform wasted me a whole two minutes.

----------


## crash

I loved your last dream.  Anything video game related I enjoy.  Very nice =]

----------


## The Cusp

Don't piss off the vampire like that!





> I know it by heart, I've been drawing such a thing since elementary school



When you say you've been drawing that since elementary school, did you mean in RL, or was that only part of the dream?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Don't piss off the vampire like that!
> 
> 
> 
> When you say you've been drawing that since elementary school, did you mean in RL, or was that only part of the dream?



RL, I never knew why, boredom and a need for funky-wannabe circles, normally an orb would be in the middle though... I doodled those all over my state exams, any reason in particular that you ask? [They'd vary, not all containing the same attachments to the circle-thingy]

----------


## The Cusp

Same reason I always ask stuff like that.  Looks like sacred geometry.  Also seems rather crop circle-ish.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Same reason I always ask stuff like that. Looks like sacred geometry. Also seems rather crop circle-ish.



Well, if it is sacred geometry, what would it be/mean?

----------


## The Cusp

Haven't the slightest clue.  But it does look familiar, just have to figure out where I've seen it before.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*December 24 2007*

Well... I was going to attempt a WBTB, but no... I was so certain I could wake up at 5:40 like I did during school days that I wouldn't need an alarm... and slept straight from 12:00 AM to 7:00 AM. 

The Weird One Meets Weirdness-
Another Hotel/Resort place. Another me and Maro-chan dream.

I can't remember prior, but I find myself walking past an outdoor area with a table, chairs, and cups facing the beach. I change the colors of the cup by picking it up and thinking of other colors before continuing on.

We reach this store near the exit [ad what do you know, it's near a river], which contains a library.

Now, here's where my recall wants to show off and allows me to remember almost every word I've read from this store. I find Fae re-writing a poem by Zuher, the first lines are "I'm your love," the rest has this perverted poetic sense of love in it... 

I leave them be, and Maro-chan wanders off too, to discover a large pile of well drawn Korean comics. Being a sucker for prettily crafted things, I went straight to it. Most volumes there either contained the whole series [As was with Demon Diary] or volume seven or up [As with many ones... all seemed to have the same link to one another, all related to spirits or lore].

After being stared at by a worker for reading the books, I went off to find Maro-chan near a bunch of FFXII toys. Suddenly, it dawns on me that it's Maro-chan's B-day.

 I picked up a strange device. It was egg shaped and the top split in two to reveal one FF ship at a time. At first they really were FF ships, but after awhile they turned into this little Loopy-s from a GameCube Sky Pirate Game [I played that at L-chan's once and liked it some much I got a used one... long, long ago]. I thought they were funky ships from FF... And Maro-chan did too.

Luckily, we didn't get that one. Instead, I found Blathier's Strahl, so intricately decorated, along with something else Blathier related, it included a free Vaan and Maro-chan liked it so... yeah, it was bought.

We left, and, the river had risen. It was like there was nothing but nature and us. Large trees seen in old forests. Pristine water everywhere. I wouldn't have complained if I didn't find myself at the bottom of the 'river' [it had engulfed everything to the point of being unworthy of the title river]. Not that the view was bad or anything... I was only a hundred or so feet from the surface, the light looked so interesting, and the submerged earth was as elegant as above. Did I mention I wasn't breathing? But I wasn't freaking out either so... on wards.

Now, the importance of what happens next truly varies. On what? Well, for one, the garb the fiery-haired person wore was a mix of a traditional Korean wedding dress and a Buddhist monk's robe. The color too, varies, was it orange? Red? Orange-red? The importance may not be visible, but the meaning is what is valued through it.

Regardless, the person came out of nowhere and suddenly, suddenly I'm at the surface, no person in sight, breathing nice and fine. What a peculiar experience no? 

[I believe it may have been watching me before I was mysteriously submerged. I say "it" since long hair doesn't make it a female, and the angle I saw it come to wards me was too hard to determine gender.]  

Been reading Oliver Twist [I've finally seen why long sentences are bad, Dickens had a habit for long sentences, the longest one so far I've seen was literally half a page long!] and that vampire book...but it appears that my determination to max out everything on FFXII's DS game [I was bored okay? And way too lazy to set up my PS2 or read anymore or sleep at he time]. Melatonin might have clamored recall, better than suffering insomnia from my late night coffee craving.

FFXII- I also bought a little knick-knack to add to my desk, it turned out to be Vaan, honestly, since Blathier or Tidus [from FFX?] or other FFVII guys weren't on there, I didn't really care who I got, not that I'm complaining. 

Maro-chan: she's in Chicago right now, I should really be RCing every time I get a text or picture from her. She texted me saying she got me a gift... maybe that's where random B-day need to get gift came from. [I'm happy for her, she finally knows what it's like to not feel your nose and see snow and all the stuff I grew up around]

----------


## mark

I love the way you write your dreams, the way you creat your images is very good. Do you read alot? 

ha ha FFVII was great def the best one they have made! I think they should bring back materia.

I really liked that dream and also the one with the random symbol very intriguing.


I am not sure if I have mentioned this but since your interested in vampire books you shhould check out Necroscope they are incredible

----------


## Lucidbulbs

^.^ I used to read a lot but now a-days I'm either too lazy or too picky on what I want to read, but I do write sometimes... lately I've been slacking... O.o I should pick that up soon or my friends won't ever stop bugging me...

Yeah... I think FFVII and up were some great games [never played the ones before then]

Necroscpe? I've heard of it... just never got around to reading it... it has to do with that lazy-issue of mine.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*December 27 2007*

O.o I feel bad, I haven't been on [formally] in a few days... but, I feel worse, that as I type this, _I should be working on an important chemistry project_!

Lots of dreams last night... lots of almost lucids, and lots of me wondering why I didn't eradicate the almost from my dreams. 

Shadow spirits-
I was just wandering around in a small rectangular room... In this half-lit room, a golden-amber light and the cool, sensual darkness. I think I might have been wearing boots... but, for certain, the random foot that jumped out of a shadow had nice army boots. It belonged to some guy.

I wondered if he was a demon, a spirit, or a regular human being... which should have led to me RCing, but I determined that he had to be a spirit. I think he had hair a few shades lighter than the beams of light flowing in. He might of been trying to save me from the other shadowy beings, but I woke up too abruptly to remember... 
Elements in Motion-
All in one notion, the journey began. I had this odd urge, to see the Uchiha clan... [Random Naruto craving O.o] So I end up at this branch of the clan some odd kilometers away from some Italian City. I do indeed meet an extreme mix of Indian and Japanese people in the family business "Uchiha's Clinic."

I wander on through, searching for something. Pat and some other classmate try to help me with my endeavors, by their own means of course. Pat kind of acts/flirts his way into interrogating some guy while the other DC robs a ring from a lady.

Now, when I say ring... I mean this giant wooden "ring" that would snap off one's finger. The one he stole was black with a red symbol on the longer side [ugh... I'll probably have to me more drawings without my tablet, I hate my mouse]. The symbol, without image for now, had two identical triangles [same size] with bases equal to a the circle's diameter, which sat with the two, so that one would assume the circle obstructed the view of seeing the two triangles' tips meet. [Like a ridged bow tie].


The guy Pat is talking to has the same one, but with the colors inverted. I try to urge Pat to come to me, for some reason I'm hiding but, whatever. He doesn't come, he just merely stares at me until the other DC steals the guy's ring too an puts them side by side. The symbols aren't the same anymore. One symbol turned into an eye with layer upon layer of circles around it, the other contains their family pinwheel eye. I immediately think, "Pein and Itachi."

So, I leave, but not with Pat or the DC, but... to add with the theme, Naruto and Sakura, plus a weird buff guy. We're in this canal made up of lapis stones. The water is initially an azure, but upon our arrival it began to shimmer bright rainbow colors [seen in oil stains... minus the texture]. We're thrown down a bright purple whirlpool, to where? I wish I knew. I thought it was to home; it wasn't. I was told it was to the past; it wasn't. 

We arrived at an alley, made of the same stones. Behind us was a dead end, so with merry... slightly confused chatter, we swam off. Eventually we're in the middle of the water, no alleys in sight, nothing behind us but water, nothing in front but a vague outline. It was truly an odd place. The sky existed, maybe. If it did, it was equally azure. 

Upon wooden boards [how'd they get there?], Sakura and I paddled towards "town" [the outline]. We were the only people in sight. Halfway to our destination, we saw a zen circle with the familiarity and aura of a lotus [it's hard to explain... both are apart of Buddhism, but lotuses also are referenced in Korean water dragon myths... symbolizes happiness I believe]. She talked of how they used to be on these boards we were on. It made me think of incense burners.

We reached "town," a vacant train station. Oh~just before reaching town, we we stuck upon these slate-tinted train tracks. There were symbols on them too, but I couldn't memorize them, plus, a train [no sign of life on there too] was heading our way. No one knew the skills needed to free them, for these tracks were made with elemental sticks. Only, a wave of that element could undo potential victims. Sakura tried fire and earth, maybe even wind, but nothing worked. So I just shot a water wave, and we were out just in time.

Okay, sorry about that, back to town. Another buff guy was there, he kidnapped us [not violently or anything, just lifter us into his truck], Naruto was there again. We left town and I played with some mutant beaver. Play being me almost being eaten while trying to tame it. He took us up into the sky with a white animal, and I steered it around the Water Country [somehow our homeland]. 

There was cobalt water almost everywhere. I flew us for a good while before preforming a steep dive towards our village. Before going home, I flew us over the Capitol, a few miles from the village. Giant samurai statues in ivory stone sat around the amphitheater, a new installment since I last visited there. I stared down at the circular door near the statues... For some reason. Then, I woke up.  

[Can you believe this dream was all in an hour and a half? I can't]

Fragments-
-I stole my laptop and took it to a class in my living room
-I got lost in school again and ran about
-I just lost it... I think-!!!- Got it, I was in an airport... I wondered what society would do if I went against the generally crowd and walked up the down stairs.

Reading more of the vampire book [go figure], there's a "wizard" in there who can move via shadows. 

Naruto- A mix of talking to a Naruto obsessed friend and, what I do believe, me promising myself I'd become lucid if I saw fire... Too bad it was abstractly placed into my dreams. 
           -The Uchiha clinic reminded strongly of those school hospital/clinic/medical branches I've seen in some of my dreams before.
           - I do have a Naruto plushie on my computer desk... but since I have a laptop now, I hardly stay there or look up at there when I work. Plus, who wants to stare at a Naruto plushie when you have a Vaan figurine [I'm such a dork]  :boogie:  

Water- I forgot all seven standard meanings of water are, but I do know it's been in my dreams as often as my good old dark ages... so, it's worth time pondering over. I found the meanings-
Sexual Content
Indifferent Emotions [Explained in dream]
Drowning by subconscious
Going with the Flow
Chaotic Life [Maybe...]
 
Internal Death of Something [Emotions, personality, etc.]
[Forgot where I learned that from]


NOTE- Okay, the images suck, they were supposed to be much more on a steep [for the triangle] and sleeker... this here looks like a fat candy... in was more like a tiny one... but do you know how hard it is to make  triangle on photoshop with a lousy mouse?!? [Okay, yeah, tablets are my thing... I'm tempted to install it to this comp now]

[General ring shape was this, no diamonds, flat top, symbol on longer side]


BIGGER NOTE- Hehehe... I'm beginning to miss my using my old computer now... this laptop just deleted my drawing.... fine, I'm looking for it online, sorry you guys are reading my rants.

NOTE 3- Sorry for all the annoyances... I drew a slightly better looking one since I couldn't find a new one...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Random dream... [Not doing it all fancy right now, in a hurry will fill thoroughly tomorrow]

-I was with Messa and at school
-Each day the school became worse [squirrels run free, pigs run in walls]
-Had to jump into black water and drown to retrieve a pair of swords... Not fun. Made it and drove off in Messa's 1980s car... Rinky-dinky, darn.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*December 31 2007*

My last dreams for the year and I had a mini-lucid!!! I love DV  ::banana::  [Random but true] I have some of the night before in my head, had no time to even splash it onto here. I'm lopping all of last nights into one [since now only one of the four is really stuck in my head...]

Forgotten-ish-
...I was escaping something tragic in a mall via driving a white van down a stair well...lucid, for some odd reason, yet I decided to keep on driving until I nearly crashed in the basement. How could I forget the rest of it right when I need to put it down?!?!?

OH, I found it. Ken-ken, Mae-Mae, and Maro-chan were all back [thank goodness] and we were waltzing around school. I had this affectionate hugging grip on Ken-ken... and for some odd reason I felt like telling him I loved him... [Weird]

Something was left behind so I ran off to get it and found Meggie who chattered away with me over something... Then... then... okay then......

3 of the 4 of 12.30.07-
~I was in school [again] and I think I chased away something....

~Digimon were there for another odd reason, and I saw them floating over a large black hole, with all that black graphic pixels coming off two of them. Apparently, I was one of the two. Something had sucked us in the hole so now, by existing, we were omnipotent in that world.

Just as apparently, I wanted to not be so powerful and tried to get rid of my powers... I never succeeded.

~I was some sort of animal. It was night time and some guy came up to me and kind of offered/said for me to come with him. So I went into a cart and he said something about how I was a "Something cow*" I couldn't remember what the words next to the asterisk said, some sort of Korean saying or something.

My recall is suffering, isn't it?

----------


## mark

cool! its great you had a lucid on the last night of the year  :smiley: 

oh I forgot to mention I had a dream about you the other day......dont worry lol its nothing dodgy  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

> ...I was escaping something tragic in a mall via driving a white van down a stair well...lucid, for some odd reason, yet I decided to keep on driving until I nearly crashed in the basement.



Driving a van down the stairs?  That's hardcore!  And sounds like so much fun.  I wouldn't want to get in your way when you're lucid.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 2nd 2008*

Can you tell me the dream mark? I'm sure I won't run you over or anything. [You got me curious]

Cuspy, I'd almost never do that to you if you walked into one of my dreams... So long as I'm lucid and happy [which really doesn't take too much for me to be happy].

I'm getting bad at coming online... Meep... oh well, I have a bag... kind of filled with dreams, but more odd "things" than dreams in there.

Oddity #1- Continuous Rain influences-
I'm at school, where special auditions are going on, musical auditions. Yet, it's strange. Why? Well, ever hear of some company needing a no-name, no-fame singer for a racing movie? I sure haven't. 

Alas, that doesn't matter to me. I leave, to find the dark, deary outdoors; and a car. A car, mind you, ebony as the midnight sky, as sleek and smooth looking as cooling glass. It splits in the back to reveal more cars in other colors, from yellow to white, that split to reveal those cars [like those old eggy-thingys... there goes my English].

And out from the passenger seat of the black car comes a rich and well dressed [stylish] Taiwanese man, in maybe mid 20s [vaguely reminded me of Miyavi]. He smirked and I think I was forced to go out on a date with him. Though, the entire outdoor "Scene" took place in utter silence, even my thoughts were a hush.

I go back into the audition room, where they had me down as a.. what was the word, try-outer? [My English!!!!!! It's to cold in here to think and I don't wanna turn on the heater....] Audtionee?

Well, either way, I see Rain come in, this time with orange hair. He nods and smiles and me, yet ignores me when I gesture him to sit by me... When I realized why. It was for two reasons he went to sit next to the director and Taiwanese sir. One; that room was filled with Rain fans, showing that I knew him would be like being gourmet meal for in front of a starving man. Two, maybe the director would be harsher on a possible actress if their top actor was associated with her. 

And so I endured listening to horrid singing. [To my horror.] The Taiwanese guy kept on urging me to sit by them, all so we could talk or flirt or something, but I didn't feel like moving... 

Oddity #2- An impossible FA-
I was laying in bed, totally awake, when I decided to roll over and relax [and maybe go back to sleep]. I had this odd email image pop into my head of Lucid Seeker responding to something I wrote him the other day. I had time to read and memorize his message before I heard a clapping/slapping noise right next to my right ear. 

I sit up, no time's passed on my alarm clock, and of course there's no one in my room [I lock the doors to any room I go into, paranoid habit]. It wasn't a pre-cognitive dream, because I checked my email today and no message like that at all [no message in general]. 

Another thing to add, as soon as I sat up, I wondered whether I was hypnotized [not that I truly believe in it, I believe in the power of words though], but that's not possible. So I ran through my list of possible [and possibly silly] possibilities... and got nothing. Every time I think of that spoof of a thing, I think of a white room with those annoy lights that make a faint buzz... Maybe I need some serious R&R...

On other notes, dreams from the night before keep bugging me. I think I offered a guy my umbrella in my locker and they didn't want it... 

And I have this odd image in my head of another dark night where some guy is leading me, as if protecting me from something... It was too real to be a normal dream, but definitely a dream... Being paranoid, I'd like to say entity, Dream walking, Dream guide, etc. Any of those things, but it could just be an over-active imagination.

----------


## Jdeadevil

I thought the _Continuous Rain influences_ dream was fun to read. Nice dream journal! Keep it up.

----------


## mark

ha ha what random dreams, I like the car you descirbe, is the effect your looking for called a fabriche egg? one of those russian things?

oh yeah is that dream I was talking about, its nothing special  :smiley: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=812

----------


## Lucidbulbs

The Russian things. I used to play with those all the time when I was little, fun stuff.

Lol, I liked that dream. Though, if IRL, I don't really know what I'd do if I were me in that dream [making no sense]. Espeically since a couple weeks ago we had a party where we ate everything using only cups and our hands [and I mean even the Kare-kare meat and soups and such were all via cup]

----------


## mark

> The Russian things. I used to play with those all the time when I was little, fun stuff.
> 
> Lol, I liked that dream. Though, if IRL, I don't really know what I'd do if I were me in that dream [making no sense]. Espeically since a couple weeks ago we had a party where we ate everything using only cups and our hands [and I mean even the Kare-kare meat and soups and such were all via cup]



wooohooo eating stuff by hands sound good to me lol  sorry to sound stupid but what is kare kare meat?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

That's not a dumb question, trust me, it's a filipino dish... I think it's easier just to get a pic for you...  It's made with a peanut butter sauce, spinach, beef, eggplant, and lots of vegetables, usually eaten with rice. [Isn't everything? At least for me it is, even fried eggs go with rice.]

----------


## mark

> That's not a dumb question, trust me, it's a filipino dish... I think it's easier just to get a pic for you...  It's made with a peanut butter sauce, spinach, beef, eggplant, and lots of vegetables, usually eaten with rice. [Isn't everything? At least for me it is, even fried eggs go with rice.]




mmm I bet its nice it really looks it  :smiley: 

he he its funny you mention rice, lol when I used to live with my ex who was filipino we used to have rice all the time. I never really used to like it but dam I cant get enough of it now lol

Fried eggs with rice....sounds good to me, I used to like makeing egg fried rice, which i guess id fairly similar except it has soy sauce and spring onions etc. 

I used to really like rice with tomatos cooked in garlic with cheese on top...cheap easy and dam nice lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

That tomato thing sounds nice, I should make it sometime... I've really been lazy with cooking... all I had for lunch today was potatoes and instant ramen with some fancy-shmacy egg [I forgot the proper name, something-gashi]...

Rice is very addictive you know.

----------


## mark

ha ha dam it im hungry now lol and yeah rice is addictive lol, im not to fond of it from my parents because they cook it in a pan and it gets all watery, its best from a rice cooker lol.....listen to me going on  ::roll::  ha ha  :Oops: 


I have been meaning to ask you for ages, you avatar...is it from a movie or something?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Eww... I use a pot, rice cookers are just over-sized pots to me, so I just use a pot and it turns out fine... Now if only we could start getting sticky rice instead of the large grained rice I'd be happier.

Nope, not a movie. It's as it says. BoA. The famous Korean musical-linguist-singer person [I make her sound _so_ great, but really, she's awesome].

----------


## mark

ha ha now I would def be up for some sticky rice  ::D:  I have only had it once but dam it was nice.

ah a Korean musician...I will have to check her out. 

hope you dont mind me asking but are you Korean yourself?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 3rd 2008*

I wish mark! At least then people would shut up when they say [the Asian society] I'm so white for an Asian [our version is like coffee cream = white]. All because I wanted to stay out of the sun for a few years to achieve what all typical Filipina girls wish they had.

Oh, and thanks Jdeadevil, glad you like my weird dreams.

Meep, I attempted a WBTB, but, against my better judgment, I didn't write down my first set of dreams... And all I remember of those are that they're random, not an FA, and just, not lucid.

Funky HI-
I was seeing some odd machinery, really vivid and all. That, and some other random and weird items... [My only issue with this is my SP wasn't in yet]

Random-est School Day-
I blame the $20 bill. And the lack of RCs. And, the impossible, yet highly probable, me not noticing these details. 

And so, unaware of the facts above, I go to the Drama hallway with a friend. I meet some drama teachers who I try to get to break my money. He doesn't. He lets me see a video of him doing the play that the school is producing at the moment. Then he ousts me with the kindness and sincerity of a crocodile.

No problemo for me... If not my money money were with him and my shoes and socks somehow were with him. So, when I realize this, five minutes and a few meters later, I rush back.

The hallway is filled with gym students, all guys who are checking me out... (I have a serious complex over people checking me out. It all depends though, if the guy's cute, if he's looking at me like a dog, if I don't know him, and if he's dressed like a thug or looks way too old for me... You can guess which ones would piss me off and wish to hurt them [I usually glare].) Shockingly though, that didn't bug me... maybe because their shorts were shorter than my shorts [which are pretty short for me].

I pick up a blanket which has my shoes buried on it and slips of colored paper that have now replaced the typical USA currency. I sit down to put on one shoe, and a thug sits next to me... It wouldn't be intolerable if he lacked halitosis. 

I leave soon after, to the outdoors. To possibly make it to a class for once today. I find Imari and a bunch of preps singing. Imari's the only good singer, everyone else would make you deaf. I manipulate them into shutting up and listening to Imari's smooth voice. Then, as usual, I leave.

This time, I run into Katie, who's crying as she runs to her locker. I try to console her, but she persists she's just going there to put away her very cute blue flats. She smiles, and I can tell she'll be fine, so I continue on.

Now, here's where the epitome of random at school kicks in. There's this smart looking guy on a cement slab/table. He's a total stranger, yet after he remarks [with some physics formula I used to know] to my grumble, I sit and we talk.

"You should be a physicist, or at least our new physics teacher. Then we can get out of the hell hole of Chemistry."

"Nah, the pay is poor."

We talk some more until...

"Where's my shoe," I ask. I looked about frantically until I discovered something very... sad. One was in may hand, the other on my foot.

He laughs at me. I turn scarlet in embarrassment. I put on my shoe while he jokingly wonders how I could be smart.

I leave and come back to the auditorium where Pat arrives in a limo to watch the play. I wake up before then [thank goodness, it was a lousy play from what the teacher showed me].

Sadly enough, that shoe incident, in differing situations, has happened to me before. No wonder people are in awe when my genius decides to show. I'm too clumsy and ditzy.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> And so, unaware of the facts above, I go to the Drama hallway with a friend. I meet some drama teachers who I try to get to break my money. He doesn't. He lets me see a video of him doing the play that the school is producing at the moment. Then he ousts me with the kindness and sincerity of a crocodile.



Lol - So he randomly started being kind to you after he had shown you his video?

----------


## mark

> *January 3rd 2008*
> 
> I wish mark! At least then people would shut up when they say [the Asian society] I'm so white for an Asian [our version is like coffee cream = white]. All because I wanted to stay out of the sun for a few years to achieve what all typical Filipina girls wish they had.




ha ha ha you know its funny that is....my ex had friends who used to bleach their skin to make themselves whiter which is strange personally I love the colour of asian skin and I often wish I had that tone. 
 





> The hallway is filled with gym students, all guys who are checking me out...





its funny how in dreams the things which bother us so much in life really dont matter that much in dreams.





> Now, here's where the epitome of random at school kicks in. 
> 
> "Where's my shoe," I ask. I looked about frantically until I discovered something very... sad. One was in may hand, the other on my foot.
> 
> He laughs at me. I turn scarlet in embarrassment. I put on my shoe while he jokingly wonders how I could be smart.



 
ha ha ha classic lol this made me laugh  ::lol:: 





> Sadly enough, that shoe incident, in differing situations, has happened to me before.




Spill it lucidbulbs...you have my attention peaked lol  I would love to know this stuff ha ha  :wink2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 4th 2008*

Well, Jdeadevil, I never said he was normal... teachers are so strange.

O.O You have no idea how back wards societies are from East to West then... being a literally white Asian is considered sexy, women in the Philippines even go so far as to wear jeans during their AC-free summers to pale up [after all, I believe we're the darkest of all Oriental Asians].

Well, I've managed to bike around town, looking for my lost keys, to find them, an hour later, on my bed at home... I've managed to get so lost in resort [in 1 of the 1000's of acres] as to almost hit an alcove, push at a pull door, walk past my stair case, and walk past the room thrice... There's more, but I'm sure you get the point.

Poor sleep last night. I did get eight hours, but in terrible segments. Here's how it went: asleep- 11-1:40, 2:30-5:40, 6:30-9. Pretty choppy...

More Dumb School Drama-
Guess where I'm at? School! Well, at least school's out... but there's another play going on today. This time, Danielle leads me to the auditorium after I told her I've never been to the theater before. as you may not know, this school was a new school all my classmates (and I) had been transfered to. She told me I could watch on the inside or outside area for the amphitheater's play. I see some of Asian club's officers inside, but I go sit outside instead to be with Maro-chan, Mae-Mae, Ken-ken, and Chelsea.

If not for the humidity, the outside seats would have been divine. Actually, thanks to the humidity, we just sat there and ate/chat away. I glared angrily at the second floor seating inside. It must have been nice in there, even if you had to starve to get in.

After the unseen play ended, I witnessed an odd sight. Bus loads of students from my rival school [and designated school if I hadn't taken a program] were here. I saw a thug person, shockingly [on not so shockingly] a person I knew from middle school. She talked very slow and incompetently. So much so that I just plain out abandoned her for my friends.

We sat on the side of a highway, waiting for Tita Tina to pick us up. The odd thing was, Mae-Mae and Maro-chan were already home [Tita Tina's their mom] and Chelsea's parents had yet to leave to pick her up. So, the three of us-Ken-ken was there too- played until one of my shoes somehow ended up behind a barbed wire-electric fence.

So, I did something _practical._ I summoned a wannabe few Chocobos [they were still  Final Fantasy creatures], a healer bunny [not viera], and an explosive dragon; all for a shoe. They managed to redeem it for me, though it was no longer necessary, as now I went from one pair of shoes to three.

While puzzling over those shoes, red birds wearing armor, tied to red helium balloons with green plush chairs in their claws, came towards us. I called Tita Tina and she asked me if our ride was here yet.

"You haven't left yet have you?"

"No, I sent the birds. Are they there yet?"

"Yes, Tita, but I think we'll just walk to your place." 

"But- I'll get the car."

I hung up. We really did walk, but it wasn't as long as I expected. No sooner than we had left had I seen Mae-Mae and Maro-chan from their apartment's patio, waving at us.

I flew up there while the other two took the stairs. Then, so randomly, I was flung into some weird shark-fish game thing. I was a fish swimming through shark infested obstacle courses. 

I made it out fine but, I can't say the same for the sharks. They kept ramming against the metal pretty hard once I was safe. I felt ad for my would -have-been murderers, so I go to a random room in the apartment. There's a psycho-guy there, and I wordily buy miso-soup from him, for the sharks.

I insist he heat it up in his microwave, but he looks at me funnily while I start fuming at him for not doing so. He looks at a skinny Buddha statue as he heats it up, but now...now he has no intention of giving it back to me.

I'm fed up, so I leave, before he tries to kill me or something.

Too many dreams with the theater lately. For the past odd nights now, even before the school dreams kicked in... I wouldn't mind so much if Miyavi or Rain or someone crashed the party...

----------


## mark

> O.O You have no idea how back wards societies are from East to West then... being a literally white Asian is considered sexy, women in the Philippines even go so far as to wear jeans during their AC-free summers to pale up [after all, I believe we're the darkest of all Oriental Asians].




 ::shock::  holly crap I bet thats uncomfortable! its bad enough in England in the summer wearing jeans I cant imagine it over there!

Are Filipinos not similar in colour to Indonesians and Thai? personally I think its a nice colour. It is funny how over here if white people are really white its looked upon as a bad thing
 




> Well, I've managed to bike around town, looking for my lost keys, to find them, an hour later, on my bed at home... I've managed to get so lost in resort [in 1 of the 1000's of acres] as to almost hit an alcove, push at a pull door, walk past my stair case, and walk past the room thrice... There's more, but I'm sure you get the point.



ha ha haI love it lucidbulbs lol I do stuff like that! go looking for keys and then realise that im holding them  ::roll:: 





> More Dumb School Drama-
> ..



ha it must drive you made that you dream of school so much even when your not there  :tongue2: 

You have the best creatures in your dreams! those bird things are great! and the dragon shoes ha ha

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Oh yes, very mad indeed, oh well, at least in dream school I never seem to attend my classes.

----------


## mark

> Oh yes, very mad indeed, oh well, at least in dream school I never seem to attend my classes.



 ::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: 

ha ha I love it! thats well funny! now if only all work/school dreams were like that  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

It'd be the end of my dream if I attend a class... one time I attended class, my teacher tried to eat me... and then the school went wacky... Now-a-days, if I attend I'm late... and perverted things tend to happen... weird perverted things.

----------


## mark

> It'd be the end of my dream if I attend a class... one time I attended class, my teacher tried to eat me... and then the school went wacky



tried to eat you! wow thats extreme lol. That would scare the hell out of me lol






> ... Now-a-days, if I attend I'm late... and perverted things tend to happen... weird perverted things.



ha ha no way, I think I have read in here only once anything remotely sexual ha ha

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.o you just reminded me, I one of the dreams I forgot last month was extremely sexual... worse than the sex toys one. And I can't help it if I lack sexual dreams... which is weird considering last year, all the people at my lunch table usually talked of three things:

-Sex
-Penises
-Vaginas

----------


## crash

Haha, I bet that helped your appetite alot  ::lol::

----------


## The Cusp

If you're going to summon chocobos, you should at least ride them!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 6th 2008*

Yeah... suprisingly... I'm immune to it, trust me, I've heard some of the weirdest, perverted things possible...

I know... chocobos are amazing, I love them to death  ::banana:: 

Well, mark, it may be in your tribute... but I had the weirdest perverted dreams ever [as of recent]... I really don't want to disclose it... but I do say... why do I always walk into the places at the times when people are having sex? And who gives away sex toys? I really don't wanna know the answers to those...

----------


## mark

> *January 6th 2008*
> 
> Well, mark, it may be in your tribute... but I had the weirdest perverted dreams ever [as of recent]... I really don't want to disclose it... but I do say... why do I always walk into the places at the times when people are having sex? And who gives away sex toys? I really don't wanna know the answers to those...



oh god lol I am gonna have to try to fix my reputation on this site lol  ::lol:: 


its not bad you have these dreams I think everyone does, but I more then respect your decision not to post  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 7th 2008*

It's not that you have a bad reputation mark, it's just that we all know you as the honest guy who's willing to write of some... illicit dreams.

The Road Trip From Hell-
Oh my goodness, as if I couldn't suffer from driving lessons in RL, they chased me to bed. In this car... Kevin's I believe, I was driving Chelsea, Ken-ken, and Maro-chan to a movie theater for us to watch some awesome movie... I think Sweeney Todd [because we were envying the Juniors since it was their English assignment].

The road was almost as wild and confusing as a pinball machine. A roller coaster with no tracks. Up and down, from one mountain-sharp turn to the next, I drove on. And yet... there came this part in the road... I didn't want to get on it but I couldn't stop the car in time. I prayed it wouldn't move... but after awhile it did. It tilted and swerved and jerked [the road] with us upon it. We were lucky to even make a safe landing.

Suddenly, the mountain-like background is gone. It's just Maro-chan and me, all alone in what might be a dim-lit mall. And there's this stand. A wooden stand with this amazingly good looking Asian guy.

But, that doesn't even make me come over there, it's what he's selling. Cute little chain-necklace things... All food related it seems. Little Sushi I fall in love with, an Asian roll dubbed Lush [almost made lucid], and loads of other goodies...

Maro-chan is getting something, and I wanted something else. But every time I'd request for something, you'd see the last of that item being snatched away. So I make due with what she got by getting one of my own.

The guy is cute and starts to talk/flirt/whatever you call it, to me... And just when I was willing to give him a chance, things go from serene to old school bad.

A person shrouded in a black cloak, a man I assume, took a hook ran towards me. Even the one who I was allowing a chance at a relationship to, could not help me, his left hand was cut off and he was either knocked out, or efficiently whacked.

As for me, I was shot to death by a hand gun he summoned, one of the five ways I rather am tired of dying by. 

I woke up thoroughly bothered by this dream. Why? Never, since I left the horrid world of nightmares, killers, and those who wish to seriously harm me, has something turned that emotionally and physically foul to me.

The Modern Atlantis-
Imagine a grand city; New York, Chicago, LA, any of those cities, with roads made of dark water and buildings full of clear liquid. That was the land IB inherited.

I wandered about for a bit, running into all the IB friends I know. And so I came upon James, who was discussing with a blonde girl a secret of an Asian girl I did not know. It was fine by me though, I already knew about his relationship.

And so, James and I, meandered until we found Chelsea... We began to talk of bubbles and such. And, I became conscious of my speaking. And with that my words came out in distorted air bubbles, while Chelsea's words were crystal clear. We swam up and down to the ceiling and back... Until I got bored and jumped out an open window [the water disappeared with that act]. I landed in a damp hallway where I found Su bobbing his head with Ady. I asked both men why they were doing that, only for Su to shrug and smile.

I left them and wandered some more, searching for someone I do so believe.

----------


## The Cusp

I think guys are more proud of their sexual dreams than girls are. :wink2: 

A psycho with a hook.  That's classic.  I haven't died enough to get tired of it yet, never mind having a top 5 list of ways I hate to die!

And what the heck are they teaching you in that driving school!?!?  First you're driving a van down the stairs, and now that.  At least you didn't crash.

----------


## mark

::shock::  oh my god that first dream was awesome! scary towards the end but I love the rollercoaster type road that is great! 

ha ha I love the fact that the food was more important then the man ha ha good to know you have your priorities right  ::lol:: 

That part with the killer sounds like the bloke from I know what you did last summer, have you seen it?

its strange dieing in dreams, not at all how I expected it to be

----------


## Lucidbulbs

If it's a comfort Cuspy, I practice with a sports car and don't go to driving school  :tongue2: 

Nope, never seen the movie... I'm not really inot suspense horrors, I can deal with Sweeney Todd horror, but not horror horror.

I used to die a lot, back in the days I wouldn't sleep because of that. I think from ages 5-10 or so I had lots of death-filled dreams. Jumping's the worst, you can always count down the seconds before impact.

----------


## Kane

Sports car? What car do you drive Lucidbulbs? ... Just curious ::hrm::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 8th 2008*

I wish it was something fancy Kane, but it's an Eclipse, 2004 or so I think. It's not new, but it drives nice.

Dreams [or lack of]-

I'd like to say I remember the "awesome" dreams I had (four, two gone by the time I woke up... all seem to be now- I remembered one).

My beloved mother decided that since she wasn't up for it, I should walk to school... That's like, two hours of walking [but only 5-15 minutes driving O.O]. I forgot what I did about it, I think I tried to get a ride from a few people I knew but got distracted... I really wish I remembered my cool dreams.

----------


## mark

ah I know that one! it has been plaguing me over the last 2 nights.....very annoying  :Sad:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 9th 2008*

I can't stand school dreams anymore... That's why I'm glad I didn't have one last night.

The Oddities-
I can't remember prior to my waking up [it was a two part dream], but I was taken to a sunny beach area. All I had to do was cross this enormous sand-hued bridge. It was amazing. (I have this odd hope that it was dreamwalking or something...bujt I doubt it, I had the notion of lucidity the entire time, but no control, and my mind kept trying to block lucidity away from me. I guess that since it was a bridge, my mind was half-trying to cause lucidity, I forever have embedded into my mind that bridges can lead into dreamwalking and all that theoretical stuff.) 

I had some sort of goal, but the whole patchy land-water-cliff-sandy beach thing was throwing me off. It wasn't a normal beach. Their were soft-cliffed portions of land connected my white glow-strings [like the ones from another dream except, not glowing...]. They hung over the water and the cliff's beaches.

I saw the star and the building I had come for, a shrine of sorts made for Three Kings Day. I say star, but it might not have been, I know for certain five strings attached to it and went around it, to form a star if seen from aerial view.

Well, before I my mind went back to the dreaming fact, it stopped at the possible meaning of why there were five strings [one for each King and then one for Mary and Joseph], I received a text message.

It was from a guy: "Where are you? I'm here but I can't find you."

I was wondering who the guy was. And so that was my texted response.

I get a phone call, it's the guy, "It's me (forgot). Did you forget about things already? Where are you?"

"I'm at the Veneare [?] beach. I got tired waiting for you so I came here. What's this proposition about anyways?"

"Well, the band kind of needs you, and-" I turned, and saw him, on another land mass.

I think he came to me and we had this very real and serious discussion. I think I might of asked him how he knew me. He looked shocked. Like it wasn't something I was supposed to catch onto. I woke up involuntarily, it was another random, choppy sleep REM thing. I couldn't get back into the dream so I tried to relax until my alarm went off.

A friend of mine took off for Monday, Three Kings Day.

----------


## The Cusp

> "Well, the band kind of needs you, and-" I turned, and saw him, on another land mass.



I could picture you fronting a band.  :boogie:

----------


## NeAvO

Wow I haven't replied in here for 2 and a bit months  ::shock:: 

Good dreams, I liked last nights dream very weird, makes hardly any sense what so ever  :tongue2: 

This might be a silly question but are you actually in a band?

----------


## mark

that beach sounds cool, very nice.

he he yeah that band think was totally unexpected lol I love it  ::D:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 10th 2008*

I wish I could front a band... I'm not in one, nor have I any plans to, but that would be fun to try sometime...

I had two dreams, the first is gone, the second is almost more random than the night before, but certainly high on quality. [I could feel the downy-feel cashmere gave off in my dream!]

Movies Anyone?
Well, as misleading as the title is... it holds some truth. As much truth as I held a giant purple teddy bear to give to Mae-Mae, the bear was actually an inch or two smaller than me. I was in the theaters with Ken-Ken, he was helping me search for her and Maro-chan. We wanted to all go to the movies together.

But, alas, as with my dreams, I found myself tossed into a dim-blue hued store with the bear [and no Ken-Ken!]. Maro-chan and Mae-Mae were there, much to my glee. They were so happy to see me again, Maro-chan promised to buy me something from this store [like a fantasy Ikea] regardless of price.

I see a few scarfs and began sifting through them. I really wanted a black and white scarf. I come across this lovely cashmere scarf, soft as ever and the perfect size for me. This is when I learn not only is the scarf $44.57, but all the things sold in the store are organic! Strange, eh? [It was cool to the touch yet gave off this warm feeling.]

Well, now that I had found my dream scarf, it was time to look through this vaguely Alice In Wonderland influenced store [it reminded me of the store Alice bought an egg in.] I found these large aquarium tanks, not filled with water or fish, but strange lands. The more I inspected, the more I was lured into the item, so much so I ended up inside it!

The worlds inside were quite lively. I attacked someone in this warm dungeon/cave place. There was a boy there too, I chased him through an illogical maze of stairs, until we were at the heart of the area. He was telling me how to reactivate the area's abilities. And either way I activated it I could get out of it... Apparently this boy was an elf... and the guardian of the land. I either had to kiss him, or an orb with a mysterious disc/coin embedded into it. It was as warm and pink/red as the rocks. I went for the orb, I didn't know how old he was but... it seemed so wrong to kiss an elf/kid on the lips.

I left that area and went to another aquarium-land. This one very deep and blue. I left that one with something I needed to deliver to the elf-man/kid/dude. [Why am I always stuck running errands?]

Eventually Maro-chan was calling for me, and I woke up. 


Well, a few things here... I think I might like Ken-Ken... That and I'm totally upset that for the play he's starring in, he's making out with _two_ very beautiful girls that I suspect he might like [one of them, he's nervous about the kissing and such]. I'm very disturbed... and maybe a bit angry that... yeah... yeah.... I'll shut up now, before I become angry... [And if I do like him... then this might just complicate my life...]

----------


## The Cusp

> it seemed so wrong to kiss an elf/kid on the lips.



Elves just look young.  He was probably hundreds of years old.

Hope you get your personal affairs sorted out.  (Two girls?  I should have become an actor!)

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 11th 2008*

Well, it appears he only needs to make out with one... Thank goodness. But it still bugs me, and the fact it bugs him too brings my hopes up.

Thanks Cuspy, and acting is fun, I do it all the time IRL, I guess you can tell in ways, my speech in real life is much like the way I write.

Gods and Life-
Something earlier on referred to gods. Ken-ken was there, he led me to a strange futuristic Ferris Wheel so I could deliver something valuable. I had to sneak past so much security and walk through so many maze-like halls to make it to the security room.

I hacked something and did some things to the stuff... Something big. But, no one caught me, I teleported when almost caught... And ended up very lost. And stuck in another building entirely, it was like I was some powerful business woman with sources that gave me so many perks and enemies... 

I remember trying to resurrect something , hidden in a chamber so well guarded, that though I was the daughter of the corporate owner, I wasn't permitted in. A strange god in an egg-chair full of tubes and shadows I believe... I do wonder, what the dream truly was about. I didn't have time to take notes, I overslept... as well as almost expelled my bodily fluids through purging...

Mythology seems to be a heavy part of my dreams. I wonder why. I mean, I'll admit I'm not the most religious [like as in pray every few seconds... but I do pray for a half hour a day], but I'm no Shintoist or anything like that.... Maybe my head's too far in the sky.

----------


## mark

that sounds like a great dream! I love the teleportation stuff thats great!

that god sounds really interesting too.

Nice dreams lucidbulbs  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 12th 2008*

Haha, I'm glad you liked it mark, but really, it can be so frustrating...

Last night's essential dream [only two remembered from a 10 hour rest] was kind of weird to me... All Disney/Han Anderson influenced... 

A Whacked Out World-
I hate to do this, but I'll fill it out later... I have some serious mid-term studies I need to get through.

Okay, a day later and you have the dream:

No one ever went through the underwater waterways... Not that they were dirty or anything. Crystal clear water, vibrant pathways too elegant for only water to pass through. But no one wanted to use them.

No one wanted to reach the surface it led to, to the humans. For, why would mer-people wish to be with fish-eaters?

Obviously, I did. I slid my body through the narrow walls of this vertical maze. And as I did so, the wall's elegance went to work, for the decorations were set for a purpose. To transform, to alchemically change. From fins to feet, from scales to clothes, that was the purpose. No evil octopus here to ruin the splendor. No Hans Anderson here to submit myself to the life of a sylph. 

I reached the surface, and a prince was waiting for me... So he sneaked me into his castle. I knew my conditions and readily warned him to beware of it. These conditions were ones that were rarely put to an end, but it could have just been my luck that set it off, a day later.

Knowing where I came from, he was eager to show me to his father, the sultan, but he was also eager to keep me hydrated. The result? He stuck me in the garden pond! A mini pool among a tiled garden. The chlorine was a terrible addition to the water. It made my skin scale up.

And as for this not being a fairy tail, nothing is as grand as it seems. The sun eclipsed; I was blinded. Then night came right after... And the Blood Moon came about. [These were the conditions of cancellation, to be upon surface land on the day both eclipses occur.]

I was chucked out into the ocean. The prince was seduced by a hag. Three witch-sisters moved into the kingdom and whacked the sultan. And the palace became a bunch of ebony spires.

Lovely eh? Well, I wasn't too pleased. So I came back up to the land and sneaked around the palace. It appears my luck randomly summons Voldemort and a bunch of Harry Potter fans to attack me. And then the dream... ends, with some girl humping a spire O.O

I have no idea what inspired that dream... Well, the mermaid part was from me, HI or something, of a familiar art piece that perfectly implemented oil paints to create this lively mermaid.

----------


## Jdeadevil

A Whacked Out World? That sounds interesting! Can't wait, lol.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 13th 2008*

This had to be the oddest little dream I've had since, I don't know when.

The Affairs of Cats & Men-
It genuinely started out with me as some omnipotent cat. And what do omnipotent cats do with all that power? Chase other cats through a secluded neighborhood.

From one yard to the next, I think I hunted down this black kitten... It went MIA near a pool O.O

So, I went back to being human after that incident. And found myself at my British Aunt and Uncle's place. We meagerly chatted and I found a twenty pound note on the floor, which I happily took. I announced my leaving, and somehow ended up with Lucid Seeker as my escort. 

We went all over town... I complained to him that I was hungry, and not to think any less of me if I be a kid a run straight to the Kinder Eggs and Mars Bars and such when we find a market. He laughed.

We went somewhere... but it was more like a cafeteria. I couldn't find my foods [all except some Milo, the true blue original Filipino kind... and I didn't go to England just for that]. 

The cashier was a true prick. He kept complaining on how bad his headache was so loudly. He insulted me as being American filth [with a heavy French accent]. Not willing to tolerate a person who complains over every aspect of their life, I quite clearly insulted he and his family in Deutsch as well as some French [I don't think I know many French swear words O.O].

Lucid Seeker cheered me up as we ate and we just rambled on and on about random stuff.

Hmm, that reminds me... I still need to check my emails... [No idea where this dream was influenced from.]

----------


## mark

ha ha ha that is just great!!

I love the arrogant french dude lol I bet it was annoying when he called you american filth  ::lol:: 

What was it like to be a cat, shame you were not lucid I think that is one of the tasks

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 14th 2008*

I accidentally hit back and everything went poof. Cat life was fun... I think I ate something though >.<

Summer's End-
We were in some random summer program.

In a quick summary, my dream was this-

Me protecting the city with my life in these dungeons coated in spider-silk glow-strings... but they weren't glow strings... Weirder than that was the talking creatures. Animals similar, yet not so much so, who could speak. Their emotions were literally something felt, a flame that stirred souls.

Well, my protection led to a long clean up after-saving-spree. I had flooded the city canals with steel hued water, and flora flourished on the water and around the city... With this black, stark death, against life affect [literally]. 

I hugged my wolfie-companion. He was so head strong and stubborn, I worried for him that when I leave, he'd be in trouble. I had to heal him the hard way, for his wounds had scabbed wrong, putting unneeded pressure under his thick cobalt, buffalo-textured fur, for it was grating against his scale-flesh. 

The mysterious government [who no one ever sees but follows] had me and some others taken for "Graduation," a ceremony where their Aztec Water-Wheel "hushed" our memories of there. It had little effect on me. 

So, we were left at a prestigious library, near some shed door that disappeared. I was so worried of my friend that I yelled at the library's tree. Which was larger than a Redwood in width, but no taller than a palm tree in height. I spread a willow sector [too big to be a branch] from it, and I freaked... so I yelled at it. Only for the creatures my classmates made friends with to appear. They were normal looking enough to blend it, a chimera wolf-lizard-thing wouldn't ever fit in our world...

And so I awoke, unhappy with my trek through portals and time in other places. 

Would have been great if lucid, that place was a world in a box... So it could have counted if lucid.

Recently, my senses have been ethereal and it's amazing. I felt the fur, the scales, and everything inbetween.

----------


## The Cusp

That makes how many dreams now about glowy strings?  Where's that coming from?

----------


## mark

I like the description you provide for the canals and the wolf they are very visually detailed  :smiley: 

lol I love how you are always protecting a city  ::D:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 15th 2008*

I do wonder where those odd strings originate from... Maybe they're the seams to my soul? O.o Nah, that'd be pretty freaky... [And highly improbable]

Yeah, I do wonder why I always save things though, I'm not usually such an, action-wise, blunt and straightforward person.

From one to Another...
Well, it all start off with me in this game world, with a blue-gray haired elf-dude [what do they want with me?] his hair is short... just to let you know. Anyways, with this guy, I'm supposed to find something in this heavily misted area... Hopefully without losing him, since I have no idea what I'm doing there.


So, yeah, before I get whatever it was I was doing done, I'm sucked out of that world and into the real world. And what's my first impression? "OMG! There's a billion kiddie-houses here... and that lady in pink, is she the Wicked Witch?"


Okay, okay, you spotted it, all of that may have been true, but the witch part was false. 


She was a mother of a friend who was a boy-a-phob.

So the woman wants me to help the girl get over the phobia so she can marry her son, a boy she's been friends with without realizing "it" was a he. I never do end up helping her out as she locks herself in her room screaming about how she won't let her parents use every chance they get to marry her off.




Maybe the mist from I-4 tracked me down in my dreams? So many people have been in serious accidents from those smoke-fog combos.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 16th 2008*

Nothing to report but a very gross dream about poop and a dream about school. Don't want to go into the details of either... Need to get off computer and study.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 17th 2008*

Okay recall... but a boring dream

Dream-
I'm with Ken-ken and his older brother... We play games and I con tickets out of a machine for a friend... And we win a Myspace Hero! [Inside joke/youtube alex and roi's video stuff for it.]

I wake up thinking I overslept because it sounds so nice [upon will], but I find out it's raining.

----------


## mark

> *January 16th 2008*
> 
> Nothing to report but a very gross dream about poop and a dream about school. Don't want to go into the details of either... Need to get off computer and study.



ha ha ha thats funny! I have never dreamed of poop thankfully  ::lol::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> ha ha ha thats funny! I have never dreamed of poop thankfully



I never had until that night... watch out, it may be out to get you next  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> I never had until that night... watch out, it may be out to get you next



lol well I shall know who to thank if I get covered in crap lol  :wink2: 

ah dam...I have thought about that to much now....yep I can see it coming in tonights dreams lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 18th 2008*

I'm sad, I had loads of dreams, not the best, but far far off from the worst, and I can't remember anything but the fragments now! I guess that's what I get for waking up lots between a ten hour "nap."

Fragments-
Um, my English teacher's yelling at me again. But now I know it's just the weird way she shows concern... makes me wonder if all people from the Bronx area are like that.

A recap of yesterday, except the president [of Asian club] gets so high that she chucks a remote at me when we start asking her why her snowman has dimples [don't even ask... it's a weird story].

----------


## mark

ah shame about forgetting the dream....I hate it when that happens  :Sad: 

lol I thought I had some random dreams but man that was totally random ha ha I love it though I am intrigued by the snow man thing

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> Um, my English teacher's yelling at me again. But now I know it's just the weird way she shows concern... makes me wonder if all people from the Bronx area are like that.



Like that time you couldn't fall asleep and she was yelling at you for being a bad sleeper....or something?

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

> A recap of yesterday, except the president [of Asian club] gets so high that she chucks a remote at me when we start asking her why her snowman has dimples [don't even ask... it's a weird story].



Haha this reminded me of my 7th grade math class. My teacher used to pass out erasers to throw at the science teacher when he came in the room to talk. It was so much fun!  :tongue2: 

Your dreams are so random and funny. Exciting to read!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 19th 2008*





> Like that time you couldn't fall asleep and she was yelling at you for being a bad sleeper....or something?




OMG, Invetiable does still live... And yuh, it was exactly like that. I think that was the influence really... And now you can read more Ken-ken drama too deary.





> Haha this reminded me of my 7th grade math class. My teacher used to pass out erasers to throw at the science teacher when he came in the room to talk. It was so much fun! 
> 
> Your dreams are so random and funny. Exciting to read!



Glad you like them~ And wow, that had to be fun... I think if I did that to our Chemistry teacher, she'd kick me out of the room.





> ah shame about forgetting the dream....I hate it when that happens 
> 
> lol I thought I had some random dreams but man that was totally random ha ha I love it though I am intrigued by the snow man thing



 Well, today I didn't forget, and I swear, it's almost as random as my dreams from last night and such.

The Private School-
[This dream actually started off of some fantasy dreams' near end... I think I was free falling to find the right island for some object or food... I fell quite far, a random waterfall joined me until I hit ground and landed into this dream.]

Woods, a path, and me on the run. Yeah, it started off with lots of sprinting, but from what? Even I do not know. I didn't even become aware that partway through my fast-trek, the right side of the woods/forest was replaced by this orchard sized soccer & football field. [Hey, in my mind it came up as football, I can't tell you if that was the American or normal kind.]

With that, I found that he end of this pathway led to hang-gliding class which was not me cup o' tea. And so, I turn around and go back just the same way I came... except, its not the same! There's a bridge at the end, made of polished woods, but that's not what I notice as off... What was off to me was that there were five soccer guys doing some drills at the base of a hill.

I shrug it off and go through this small entry/exit port. And my BPMs were counted [I wonder if they really were BPMs or some weird point system that had the same initials]. 

I find Chowder nearby, and we accompany each other out-ish. Ish? Now why _ish_ at a time like this? Well, you'd ish too if you realized what Chowder said when we were near the main bridge, "Ah man, combat classes again. They're never listed on the schedule."

Oh yeah, guerrilla warfare with your very classmates was interesting. I fought one off and got blasted with tear gas... It burned. 

So, I end up going back into this private academy/school. The manager at the port was complaining that I wasn't even in this school, but should join for some odd reason.

So, I go back through the same pathway, and this time, the end is just a normal end... So I turn around, confused, to find two really old looking guys [okay, old as thuggish teens] swinging on a set of swings. They almost knock me out as I walk by... and they get the idea it'd be fun to chase me...

So I run, screaming to Inevitable since I was planning to lose them via swimming, and Inevitable's the best chance I'd have of being of any help. She tells me I'm too far in but they've left me be.


So, now that I have time [a day or so later]:
I try to leave again, thoroughly fed up with this place, but I can't. Even with the wonderful thespian powers of Josh, I end up tumbling into the entry port. Well, the manager of the port threatened to quit, but I shrug it off and go to the café, somewhere between port and school.

And what I see, is a funky sight. Chelsea is flapper dancing to Ken-ken, claiming she had to "Tango to get here." I roll my eyes, and she goes poof! I would have freaked but instead I went off to sit with Ken-ken. He didn't look lost, he was just sighing that we had no classes together.

I was asking him about what sport he did, wondering that if I went here, what sport wouldn't I pull a muscle in [Freaky thing is, when I woke up that day my shoulder hurt as if I pulled it...]. Well, the food arrives. A server and a literally just hired-trainee. The trainee takes a bite out of the onigiri and Ken-ken makes a foul face. The server attempts to teach him how to make onigiri, but he makes giant sushi rolls instead... I wake up very confused.

----------


## mark

ha ha that is one packed dream lol....from running down paths to guerrilla warfare, to Football then to chavs on swings lol ....thats cool. Interesting dream I am looking forward to reading the rest of it. 

Just out of curiosity what is BPM?

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> OMG, Invetiable does still live... And yuh, it was exactly like that. I think that was the influence really... And now you can read more Ken-ken drama too deary.



I always live...I was just a bit distracted on the way xD Ken-Ken drama? I'm intrigued. I owe Chelly far too much not to hang onto every word she says.





> So I run, screaming to Invetiable since I was planning to lose them via swimming, and Invatiable's the best chance I'd have of being of any help. She tells me I'm too far in but they've left me be.



I'm stunned. I was actually in a dream.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 21st 2008*





> Just out of curiosity what is BPM?




BPM- Beats Per Minute, it applies to music pieces, and songs in general; how fast the song is. 





> I'm stunned. I was actually in a dream.



That's what you get for complaining...

O.O New special record, taking out a laptop while tripping over a wire...

Yeah, so I have my past two nights dreams. Inevitable needs to save me from last night's dreams.

01.20.08-
Um, like the night before, this dream started with me in another world [I think my mind's trying to get me prepared for a DILD and do the advanced task]. The city was almost like a model for Inentity's Main Street where Litre sits. [I guess Inevitable's the only one who might understand that description so in simpler-ish terms: Gothic Architecture and this odd sense that if you fell of this street, you fell off the most important road of your life.] 

I sneak into a home to find a friend, I find little kids trying to run from a dinosaur [I think] while stealing a pair of shoes. 

The home transforms once I'm alone. It's now filled with all the Shanghai from Bleach. No Ichigo this time [so it was fight free], but his rival Ishida was there, trying to get me into joining the Shinigami. At first, I didn't want to, but after having to eat something weird... I kind of did want to. That, and my panel of judges were some of the weirder people, so maybe they wouldn't realize it was me... [Don't ask about this thought process, it was a weird dream overall]

The crazy scientist guy was there [mask free], the captain with the braid, and Ishida along with a few people who got along with me in past dreams. I don't remember what happens after that.

I had a friend over, and she was trying to explain to me how one page implied rape... I still don't truly see how. That, and I was bugging her that the crazy scientist Captain has a Mohawk underneath his mask.

The Terrors of Normal Life-
My grandfather was being treated to a meal, so hat was normal. Us taking him to lake where they were holding a funeral... well that was just plain out wrong. 

I had to console him and keep him happy, while my dad was trying to find a way to cross the lake. We end up swimming through it and I "wake up."

It was my grandfather's B-day celebration, but his B-day was like... Thursday.

The Terrors of School Life [FA style]-
I wake up, to find it's only 6 or so since the sun's tinting the sky a lovely, darkish, blue hue. I wonder if the bat is still out, so I listen a bit, before leaving to make breakfast.

I find myself in Germany, enjoying a lunch with my friends. The FBI come out and ask us where we got our lunches from. Most point at the college nearby. They claim that our food [as in everyone's] could be contaminated by "catupilucila" [I have no idea if that's even real but I wrote it as is sounds cat-too-pill-loo-ki-la].

We gasp, and the FBI said if you're not careful, they could slap us in the wrists with almost any reason. I worry that since catupilucila was a contact disease, sitting on these lunch tables with metal on it might make us contract it. But, to my luck, I'm nowhere near the metal parts.

Well, after a good bit of talking to Ken-ken, Maro-chan, Inevitable, Keek, and some other people, I'm back at my place with the first two mentioned, charging my calculators. [Apparently I have two, stole one from my mom and it looked like Ken-ken's from RL.]

The calculators can hold movies and do colors now, not that you see us complaining. Then, creepy Rob comes about and I threaten him. To my luck, Maro-chan and Ken-ken scare him off. [I swear he's my stalker and he doesn't understand what a death threat is; save me Inevitable.] Then we spend the rest of the dream playing three-way Mario on our calculators.

Oddly enough, the bat was out today, just way later than I would have ever dreamed. I think it either went to sleep or found it's way back home, because it's no longer crying a lower-than-normal S-O-S call. 

Fragment-
I was reading Spanish in my dream, where everything I said came out in Tagalog instead, it was a very puzzling dream.

 If you've ever read/spoken Tagalog, it is different from Spanish in a sense where if you were to compare it, Tagalog is all musical sounding because it may have a few vowels in it, while Spanish has many vowels in comparison. Tinikling: baliar or Tango[but I don't know how to say "dance" in Tagalog] very different indeed.

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> The city was almost like a model for Inentity's Main Street where Litre sits. [I guess Inevitable's the only one who might understand that description so in simpler-ish terms: Gothic Architecture and this odd sense that if you fell of this street, you fell off the most important road of your life.]



Would that be the road with all the little fish? And the lapis? And the flooding? 





> Well, after a good bit of talking to Ken-ken, Maro-chan, Inevitable, Keek, and some other people, I'm back at my place with the first two mentioned, charging my calculators. [Apparently I have two, stole one from my mom and it looked like Ken-ken's from RL.]



This is epic. I was in _two_ dreams.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Would that be the road with all the little fish? And the lapis? And the flooding?



Yes deary, your beloved rocks and the fish are a no, if you managed to somehow read the street signs, that's Market Street aka, I flood, you run-race lane. The Lapis was the swirly rocks, the fish are some sort of rock... never decided what kind.





> This is epic. I was in _two_ dreams.



Epic, don't jinx it  :wink2:

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> Yes deary, your beloved rocks and the fish are a no, if you managed to somehow read the street signs, that's Market Street aka, I flood, you run-race lane. The Lapis was the swirly rocks, the fish are some sort of rock... never decided what kind.



I fail =[ OH WELL.





> Epic, don't jinx it



Now, why would I do that? xP

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 22nd 2008*

Meh, lots of strange dreams, another FA, and me not getting enough sleep.

The Odd Choice-
It was a short, yet bewildering dream. In the midst of the darkness, two voices called out to me. One belonged to a noble-attired boy, maybe no older than 8 [unless it was another blasted elf, his light brown hair covered his ears]. He wanted me to be with him. The other voice belonged to an older guy, maybe eighteen or seventeen or late teens [XP]. He was dressed fancily as well. One in yellows and sunny colors, the other draped in fanciful scarlet robes that countered his dark hair. He was worried for me and wanted me safe by him.

It was a strange dream, I'd drift one way, the boy would tug me over. The teen would plead, his eyes begging, and he'd steal me away. They weren't going to give up, and I wasn't sure how or why I felt kindness and care to these two who I knew not. I woke up, in mid-twirl, between the two, one tugging, the other grasping, both clinging onto anything nearby that was linked to me.

I felt very lost and almost deranged when I awoke from that dream. They felt very real, yet surreal... very earnest in emotions. So odd... Never had a dream like it before. The weirdest part is, they _knew me,_ like... freakily well, and seemed fairly intelligent with their actions and moves... I think my DCs scare me at times, they're as smart [or smarter?] as the people I take classes with. 

FA-School-
I wake up and do an RC. It fails, no finger going through my hand [should have done the Nose one], it's 5:30 AM, but my parents rush in telling me my clocks aren't right and it's 10:30 AM. I notice it odd that the time isn't blinking as it does when turned off, but I don't go with my instinct.

At school, Inevitable is screaming at me, complaining that she heard rumors I'd be kicked out of fast track. I was beside myself, I passed the first of the two classes, why would they kick me out now? I argue to someone, but I find it petty and a waster of time.

I'm wandering about now, and find Hao, he won;t tell me where he's off to, so I follow, worried. [And wake up soon after.]

I do feel slight annoyance to these school dreams, they're chaotic and crazy and leave me fairly irked. I rather wake up puzzled than enraged over a dream.

----------


## The Cusp

Being fought over by nobility isn't so bad.  As long as they don't decide to behead you when they grow bored with you!

How's that Ken-Ken situation working out?  Get anything sorted out with that?

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> At school, Inevitable is screaming at me, complaining that she heard rumors I'd be kicked out of fast track. I was beside myself, I passed the first of the two classes, why would they kick me out now? I argue to someone, but I find it petty and a waster of time.



If that happened, I would cry. I swear. You see what those people do to me without you. It's all Freddy and Souffle and Maroon being all mean. I would get eaten alive and then I would have no one to suffer Kochar with.

----------


## mark

> The Odd Choice-
> [unless it was another blasted elf, his light brown hair covered his ears]



ha ha I must admit I find your increasingly dodgy relation with dream elves to be very funny  ::lol:: 

That sounded like a intense dream I wounder what the 2 people represent in your dreams? Maybe its a inner conflict during the growing up process....but im now psychologist so I wouldn't know lol

Hmmm it is scary how real DCs can be isnt it?

 




> FA-School-



ah the annoying school dreams....in one form or another we just cant escape them. If its not school its work  ::roll::  I believe this clip from Waking Life sums it up fairly well (the part im talking about is about half way through )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0TvZRcwz4I

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 23rd 2008*





> Being fought over by nobility isn't so bad. As long as they don't decide to behead you when they grow bored with you!
> 
> How's that Ken-Ken situation working out? Get anything sorted out with that?



 Nobility scares me, in this "classless" society I live in, nobles would bug me more than an superstar would... except maybe Miyavi... he's too sporadic to stay normal around. Yeah, I'm uncertain of the Ken-ken thing, I'm so analytical that I think part of me is trying to figure out what "liking" is... Which is hard since there's chemistry and stuff involved... I'm such a nerd.





> ha ha I must admit I find your increasingly dodgy relation with dream elves to be very funny



 I find my growing elf-dodginess confusing, but just as amusing. I'm telling you they're probably going to kidnap in my dreams on night and you'll have a new story to laugh at  :smiley: .




> If that happened, I would cry. I swear. You see what those people do to me without you. It's all Freddy and Souffle and Maroon being all mean. I would get eaten alive and then I would have no one to suffer Kochar with.



 Don't worry deary, I won't leave, unless math lady runs me out of my mind.

Six or so hours of very deep sleep, I think I didn't budge an inch in my sleep, I woke up head to toe in the marks sheets give you when you lay on them too long...  ::lol:: 

The Trip of Trips:
I think I slipped in and out of three worlds that night. I literally fell off the face of the earth. One moment I'm amids a snowy, mountainous world; the windy waft flakes that float down from the heavens above, the world is an azure hue. The next moment, I'm falling into the abyss, into a flying pirate ship. 

To my shock, my Kuya is there.

"Is, is it safe?"
"Of course, now would you lend a hand?" And I do, for if I were to stay on board, and not cling the the rope next to me, I'd have to earn my keep, even if it was family.

There's a giant map on the ship, but my Kuya says it's a game. An old game indeed, we haven't played together in awhile, I realize, so he sets up the board and asks me to choose a starting point.

And this folks, is where I'm sucked into the next world, the world the game exists as. It's warm, and like the first world, an island of many that made up that _universe_. 

The warm lands, painted with volcanoes and flame tints, was certainly some place I was happy to explore. But as it appeared, my dream didn't wish for me to spend the rest of my time there. With a warning from my Kuya that we'd have to wrap up this soon [since it took at least six hours to play/travel through] so we took a route underground. 

The crimson tiles made me realize that this place was a mall in that world. I remembered being there before, but wondering why I'd travel all the way to Germany to go here.

I'm sucked out of that world and back to the ship, where Matt L. laughs at me for not being able to find the manga he was looking for [Yes, I confuses me too]. I find it for him and he says he can't stick around too much longer, and I wake up... How odd are my dreams getting?

----------


## mark

::lol::  ha ha I like how you changed the cusps name to cuspy in the quote ha ha thats great.

Interesting dream there....I like the flying pirate ship and the way you go between the worlds thats great  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 24th 2008*

Yeah, it was fun with the sky pirating, but weird... And yeah, he's secretly "_The Cuspy._"

Oh the Insanity:
There was a girl who ran off from her home to go the to mall~o 
Erm, yeah, and on my way I met a man who reminded of a guy from Chelsea's church [haha, I bet you'd think I'd keep a-lame in-beat song here]. He's waiting for bus #47. I _was_ going to go to the mall, but I went there and back, no longer in the mood. 

Yeah... And, while waiting for my bus stop... I managed to somehow end up on his bus! I think I was out of it to do that... 

So I get off, to find myself in a field. I see this thing that looks like a bunch of raw chicken breasts in the shape of a whole chicken. I begin to wonder why it's there, to find out it's not even chicken meat. It's human chunks. Five hundred. One from each victim a Lolita-goth girl [in frilly black maid dress] killed. They were sacrifices for something.

The girl finds me, but rather than kill me, she begs me not to let anyone know. She says it's to resurrect someone dead to her... I'm just _a little bit creeped out by this,_ so I take this as my chance to flee.

I do flee, into another dream perhaps, where I become lucid! 
"I'm dreaming." I just realize, my eyes widening... 

"I wonder who should I ask to do the basic task with me... what was it again? Oh yeah! Ask what the New Year's resolution for me should be... I don't wanna transform into animal..." I realize I'm in a bathroom, and my reflection is there... Then, stupid me goes on thinking, "Wait, all the other people who become lucid use RCs, let's try that finger RC." And I do it. And, in twisted irony, it is the cause of my loss in lucidity. It doesn't work, I guess from me never expecting it to in RL. I wonder why it doesn't work. So I leave the dream and wake up... Not realizing that if I know it's a dream, I don't need to RC it!


Lucid counter for year 2008:
This Month: 1
      ~WILD  
      ~DILD  *
      ~MILD
      ~WBTB
Total:           1

----------


## mark

::shock::  ah no thats just bad luck lol... I cant believe the RC made you loose lucidity dam that must have been annoying when you woke!

Congrats though especially since its the first of the year and hopefully it is the first of many to come  :smiley:

----------


## Inevitable Craze

Mmmm...I heard you complain about that today xD

Well...at least you _can_ lucid...I...can't...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Mmmm...I heard you complain about that today xD
> 
> Well...at least you _can_ lucid...I...can't...



Yes, I did complain... and with good reason! I haven't had a lucid before then for like, 25-26 days.

And you can lucid, we just have to make you overcome those issues that I [somehow] overcame. You can do it deary~

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> Yes, I did complain... and with good reason! I haven't had a lucid before then for like, 25-26 days.
> 
> And you can lucid, we just have to make you overcome those issues that I [somehow] overcame. You can do it deary~



That's better than my, like, one lucid...ever...=[

Do it? Who knows?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 27th 2008*

I have my dreams from last entry til now, one per night albeit the last; three  :smiley: . 

01.25.08; The Pocky of it All-
We were searching for a HDTV for T.N.V [One of our officers] and J.W. Ken-ken, Maro-chan, Mae-mae, and a few other Asian club members were there. Once we found what she wanted, we ran all over the place for Pocky. We found pocky boxes the size of doors in the back of the store, and FFVII lollipops up front near the mini-pocky and such. There was literally every type of pocky imaginable.

And this is proof that Asian club brings out the most random of dreams... And, that since we have contacts to try experimental and/or reject Skittle types, you never eat any near night-time. [If somehow you come across the carnival candy series... _never eat cotton candy,_ but the Chocolate series' brownie batter was so-so.]

01.26.08; The Physical VS _Them_-
Hold on, let me get my three pages of notes. Not that it was long, just that Post-it notes lack the space needed to write down all the details.

It started with me in the police station, _working_ as one of their PI's. I had a partner, but when we went out to a corporate building, my sense of direction led me to be very lost. Lost enough to meet our "enemy." 

And here's where the lines of what's good and bad blur. If he was so bad, why was he helping me up? Why did he ask for my name and promise to protect me? I highly doubted he was a conniving snake. And, if anything was a threat, it would be the powerful aura that resided in him.

Then, here's where things become a war. we come to this room, the center of this building... A skewed sense of reality existed there. Ancient tree canopies held up a spiral ramp down these metallic windows [among what you'd expect to see on skyscraper walls] as the walling of this tower-like spiral down. It was inside, it was outside. It was the limbo between.

Before all of this could fully register, before one could gape at this strange beauty, I was swept away. The "enemy" had grabbed me, spreading out with wings, dodging my partner's blows. And that's when I understood. My partner wanted power, but he also wanted me. His enemy wanted to keep me safe, to keep me away from _the physical_ [as they called it]. Normal humans who stole away the power from the winged one's people, the people who had been hiding away in a separate dimension, linked only by this limbo.

Between shouts and blows, we descended to a depth of the limbo he could not reach. A depth deeper than a hundred floors, more abandoned and natural in energies.

He put me down on a fallen tree [or a huge branch] that led to a door in another tree. He opened the door and this raggedy cupboard was revealed. He told me to watch, and the white walls' decor transformed into beetles that scuttled off and we passed through the wall to his domain.

"Home," he called it, frigging mansion in my book.

"You're not just powerful are you..."

"I'm the most powerful one of them all," he responded. _The king._ 

He led me to a room I could stay in, my presence was expected... I wondered why he was so nice to me, he didn't know me before then unless something more dramatic prior to then led us to crossing paths and me not remembering.

This room, which I first thought was underground because of all the trees from limbo, had walls that made window views based on memories. I tried to recreate something I saw once, but all I came up with were palm-tree views and things I'm tired of seeing.

I walked off on it and into a room where my savior had changed. no longer was he in clothes from my world, but divine and silk robes of the deepest scarlet, decorated in gold accessories and a necklace I can't quite remember the details of. He sat in a royal manner [he couldn't have been older than 18] and gazed at me when I entered.

I stopped my movements and my mind halted with it, for I've never gazed back at such a look he gave to me. Never had such foreign emotions welled up... _affection._ I really wondered if he knew me or was crazy for looking at, what I'd deem myself as, a stranger.

He asked me if he liked the view, I looked at the walls to discover real windows with a real view of the moon, and what appeared to be a very lush world. 

He urged me to go eat. I tried to get him to join me, but he had too much work to do. A servant led me to the main dining room, where a strange Korean soup was on the table. Some frog legs in miso... "Well, that's not miso..." I began to gag as I clutched my neck, for some reason, the frog legs were grossing me out [I'm not a big fan of frog legs]. 

Lucidity kicked in and I tried to get the servants to get me some ramen... they couldn't, so I wandered off, looking for the guy... Not wanting to awaken from such a strange dream.

I do wonder what influences these dreams... Not me buying a $18.99 toaster oven for my friend's ocarina. [That was chaotically fun]

The palace/mansion was Korean, draped in red and lavished fancily... I thought I should add in that much since I'm not really into the mood to describe everything in there thoroughly. 


01.27.08; The Man Eaters-
This world lived on a cruel, yet simple system. The world in itself was all land, which was all city. These buildings were not all safe. One day, you could be going to work to learn the dreadful truth. That building was one of the "Man Eater's" domain. The Building would uproot itself, and crush all in inside its being, only to be plucked up and devoured by some unknown thing.

The fate of the Man-Eaters made things like "I Am Legend" or anything Sci-fi look peaceful. This world tinted in brass, existed where people were eaten under others' rules. And there I stood, watching these occurrences. Never in the building eaten, never too far away from scene of the crime. Blood, screams, human deaths. Welcome to the City. Welcome to our life.

01.27.08; Magics and Ninjas-
In a body-shop, jewels existed. Magical jewels that looked like crystals of different vibes and feels. They merged, they blended, they became more powerful. They were the key to my control. Too much power, instability. Too little power, the wings die off. I existed on such a scale, in such a weird city, with wings and a warehouse.

Then _they came,_ the police, the fuzz, whatever you call them. I flew, i kicked, I dodged bullets, I had no idea what they wanted. I nearly lost my shirt too, weirdos.

This flight led me too another warehouse. None of my crack-crystals there, just a normal body-shop with-  :Eek:  with, apparently homosexual or bisexual girls making out with one another, a guy jumps in [what a guy] and I just knock them all out. It was just too weird for me to stand.

With that, a yellow sports car busts through the wall, I try to fly off but they threaten to kill me if I even so much as try to buzz off. So I get in the car, to find out they're my infamous ninja-crew [confusing much?]. With this well upgraded car, I make fun of someone for playing a Naturo DS game... and for that, they ditch me into my school... how kind...

01.27.08- Fragments-
~ I think I knocked someone out with flip-flops...
~ ...And bit someone...

I expected nice dreams since I took people out to Disney yesterday, that was so far from the truth. Man-eaters was a morbid world with morbid elements.

Lucid counter for year 2008:
This Month: 2
~WILD 
~DILD 1
~MILD*
~WBTB
Total: 2

----------


## Inevitable Craze

Giant pocky? o_o

...and why _ramen_? Why not something amazing like water balloons filled with cream puff cream [Sorry, recent fascination xD]?

Ew. People eating. x.x;

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 28th 2008*





> Giant pocky? o_o







> ...and why _ramen_? Why not something amazing like water balloons filled with cream puff cream [Sorry, recent fascination xD]?
> 
> Ew. People eating. x.x;



...Well, I asked for some normal Korean food... but they gave me things that I dared not try. Then, I had a craving for ramen... and that's the story of the ramen request...

I hate to prattle on my life and all... but though I tried to give up my feelings for Ken-ken... like I was 100% sure I was over whatever I felt for him... Like a bug, I've failed to get it away from me... I was so jealous of _her_ today... like they were a dream I could never reach; pretty, cute, kind, singers, actors, and they just looked so happy... That the lonely me... sitting in the cold, waiting for his brother, kind of hurt. [Sorry, I'll stop with these senseless life-stories.] 

A Pragmatic School-
Umm, I can't remember this well except for the facts that Ken-ken was there, and I wasn't feeling very well... There were tall walls, and maybe some sort of adventure... And something symbollic, but it's all a blur now... I knew it earlier today... Man I need to take my laptop to school.

----------


## mark

your dreams of the 27/01/08 were incredible! 

you have such a vivid and surreal imagination that I must admit I envy your dreams  :wink2: 

I love the idea of the ancient tree cannopy, its such a unique image its great  :smiley: 

now those man eating buildings bring back nasty memories, I used to have a nightmare all the time when I was little in which I used to role a marble along rough ground and I would follow it into a room and the walls would crush me  ::shock:: 






> I hate to prattle on my life and all... but though I tried to give up my feelings for Ken-ken... like I was 100% sure I was over whatever I felt for him... Like a bug, I've failed to get it away from me... I was so jealous of _her_ today... like they were a dream I could never reach; pretty, cute, kind, singers, actors, and they just looked so happy... That the lonely me... sitting in the cold, waiting for his brother, kind of hurt. [Sorry, I'll stop with these senseless life-stories.]





awww no....dont feel lonely LB  ::hug::  Although I totally understand it is hard to get over someone you like alot. 

I had no idea ken-ken was a ex of yours  :Sad:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 29th 2008*

Mmm, bad sleep, a weird WILD, some pre-cogs that just recently were fulfilled, and me at the keyboard... Gee, I wonder what this means?





> I had no idea ken-ken was a ex of yours



Well, he's not, he's a very close friend who I had/have? feelings for. And in all fairness, I envy your lucids and some of your dreams... You know my exceptions...  :Oops: 

School Frag-
Me, a box, and school. Pretty much me figuring out what in the world the box is for...

The Weirder of the WILDs-
I was enjoying some very nice HI with a counter of seconds in the right hand corner. [The image was a field with the moon showing on a midnight-black night].

Suddenly I'm in a valley between a desert and a glacier cave. I don't RC, because I know it's a dream, because I don't feel anywhere near as tired as I did only moments ago. 

So, I adventure into these empty places, playing with random, yet yummy, foods and animals as I come across them, totally happy that I'm not tired anymore [I wasn't in the mood to do a task at that point].

This whole thing of me frolicking and flying between desert, valley, and ice cave took me at least 5-10 solid minutes before I lost lucidity.

Snakes are Scary-
I'm going through a bunch of rolls of wrapping paper, wondering what I'll find. I see a tiny snake slither out and wonder if it's poisonous. Well, another, larger snake comes out and gets near my hand. Wondering how can the snake be so pissed off [and why it was a poisonous desert snake in my home], I call for my dad to get rid of it. 

By the time he comes it's much larger, he goes all Crocodile Hunter on me and catches it, and shows me its fangs, which are oddly enough perfectly parallel to its beady black eyes.

Later on in the dream it was released outside my patio, where it was pretty big, I was prodding at its belly.

Pre-Cogs are a Pain-
Just a random fragment of me reading a paper on a Japanese man... and deja vu! It's tonight's English assignment.

Lucid counter for year 2008:
This Month: 3
~WILD        *
~DILD        1
~MILD        1
~WBTB
Total:           3

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> Just a random fragment of me reading a paper on a Japanese man... and deja vu! It's tonight's English assignment.



That's messed up o_o
And that guy in that story was stupid...who gives up a perfect life for a girl/guy/anyone?

----------


## mark

> *January 29th 2008*
> 
> Well, he's not, he's a very close friend who I had/have? feelings for. And in all fairness, I envy your lucids and some of your dreams... You know my exceptions...



  :Oops: 

ah I see, does he know you like him? 

ah yes lol I know the dreams you are talking about  :wink2:  oh and thank you for the compliment LB  ::D: 
 




> School Frag-




hmmm interesting! I wanna know whats in it lol, its probably a good thing you never figured it out...it may have been something dodgy like a Pandoras box  ::shock:: 
 




> The Weirder of the WILDs-




 lovely scenery by the sounds of it, I love the glacier and the moon lit sky. It sounds beautiful 





> Snakes are Scary-




he he I am guessing your not a fan of snakes lol 





> Pre-Cogs are a Pain-




crap!!! you really had another pre-cog that is incredible!!! I have had one once and I was utterly dumbfounded 
 






> That's messed up o_o
> And that guy in that story was stupid...who gives up a perfect life for a girl/guy/anyone?



lol.....guilty as charged  :Oops:  :Oops:  :Oops:  :Oops: 

I by no means had a perfect life but I did give up what I had for a girl lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*January 31st 2008*

There there mark, pre-cogs and I have often met, they're just usually too minor for me to mention [I get a soda with blah, talk to blah, etc.]. And I, unlike Inevitable, admire your willingness to give it up for a girl. It's bold and risky, but certainly romantic.

Ahh, it stinks to be sick. Dream recall is bad. Three dreams last night though. 

Ninjas & Cellphones:
I went to a store to get a cellphone, they took me to an elevator to get to the fifth floor/roof [which had no elevator on it]. And a bunch of ninjas came up and tried to fight me for my cellphone. I fell off the roof near the end.

Final Fantasy XII:
I'm falling from the sky and I land on a hover board. I realize I'm in the FF world when I look at the city below me. [some made up city you'd expect to find between Mt. Obe-something and Archadia... my FF landmarks are rusty]

A city full of water and channels, moogles and vieras, as well as a Vaan and Penelo. I land the board and learn that I killed something powerful.

I run to a nearby store ["Ti's Store"] to gather supplies, but everyone's blocking the way... They were celebrating over some sale or something. I go back to the platform I landed on for a giant egg to fall and burst, granting me two dragons and a very blue and magical cockatrice.

I meander off and do stuff.

Rabbits:
Miss Inevitable comes along and we go to a very autumny park. Two rabbits, one white, one black, magically appear in my arms. My French classmate comes up and asks me if she can hold one, since those types [they were big rabbits] were never in her country.

I let her, and Inevitable holds... and almost squishes to death, one... Actually, I think it did die, because the other one ran off [the black one] for food. It ate branches, so I had to climb a leaf-free tree and rip off branched for it to devour. I found it very hard to climb down the tree after giving it most of my footholds  :Eek: 

Sorry for lack of details, I'm way too hungry and still ill...

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> lol.....guilty as charged 
> 
> I by no means had a perfect life but I did give up what I had for a girl lol



Shame dich! 





> There there mark, pre-cogs and I have often met, they're just usually too minor for me to mention [I get a soda with blah, talk to blah, etc.]. And I, unlike Inevitable, admire your willingness to give it up for a girl. It's bold and risky, but certainly romantic.



I'm far too practical (o_o) to be romantic. I'm hardly impressed by someone who considers me more important than their life. Me, being a selfish person, am not impressed with selfless people (except in life-or-death matters).





> Ninjas & Cellphones:



I never thought that ninjas would be impressed with cellphones...





> Rabbits:



I killed a bunny =[
I'manna cry now.

----------


## mark

> *January 31st 2008*
> 
> There there mark, pre-cogs and I have often met, they're just usually too minor for me to mention [I get a soda with blah, talk to blah, etc.]. And I, unlike Inevitable, admire your willingness to give it up for a girl. It's bold and risky, but certainly romantic..



yeah I had another a few days ago involving a large fire on the bus line I use! it was creepy 

 ::D:  thanks LB I am glad that you think that  :smiley: 






> Ahh, it stinks to be sick. Dream recall is bad. Three dreams last night though. .




shame your ill...its not that horrible cold that is going round is it?
 




> Ninjas & Cellphones:.




he he that is cool! I have never dreamed of ninjas I bet it was cool! you know when you fell of the building did you get the free falling feeling in your stomach?
 




> Final Fantasy XII:.



 :boogie:  Your FF dreams are cool! I really liked this newest FF game I thought the free roaming battles really improved it, are you gonna get the new one when it comes out for the PS3?





> Rabbits:.




 ::shock::  lol that was mad! poor rabbits lol!  still I laughed like  ::lol:: 
 






> Shame dich!



err sorry I dont understand ...what is dich?  :Oops: 







> I'm far too practical (o_o) to be romantic. I'm hardly impressed by someone who considers me more important than their life. Me, being a selfish person, am not impressed with selfless people (except in life-or-death matters).



you miss understand, I didnt think she was more important then my life but, like all serious relationships (which I will assume you have experienced) she was incredibly important to me and was a big part of my life. I choose to follow my emotions and like all those things they carry a certain level of risk.

I dont mean to offend but I think it is sad that you dis-respect people who care so much for other because one day (and it will come) when something bad happens you will need someone to listen to you and if you treat all the selfless people badly you will have no one to turn to....but then again that is a common affliction of the selfish

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 1st 2008*

I admire you mark for trying, but explaining yourself to her those emotions won't get you anywhere. She's clearly stated the only reason she sees people go out with one another is for "physical attraction" and such... She sees it as a base thing... and yet she manages to date a person for like, a while, but she'll argue that was a year ago.

Ugh, a lucid bit. I wish it stayed, that is why I'm glad I'm not one with a family history for arranged marriages. I'd die if that came to be, especially if was anywhere near my dream...

[On a more minor note, I think I've gotten over whatever weird emotions I had for Ken-ken. Anyways, it's very nice to be free of such strange feelings, now I can flirt freely and laugh at myself for how I never seem to catch on when others flirt back... it's habitual flirting mind you, I can't control what naturally occurs.]

The Loathe-some Marriage-
Well I have to eat dinner so I'll edit it when I get back... My Internet was down all day  :Sad: 

Back. Okay, so it starts off at night, me, stuck staring at this odd Disney "parade" in this house. It's for my niece, but I end up having to guide a Mickey mascot to the center of the parade route.

Well, I blank out, and find myself in this nice house. And this is when the terrible *shudders* dream really kicks off. I find this guy, he's a Mongol-Chinese teen, no older than me. He tells me I'm his wife to be, and I'm dragged painfully off to a marriage I never wanted. And it's not like he has a personality one would like either. Wife-beater brat... after the "marriage" I was raped... That was one thing I never want to experience again... Like, ever. It hurt... it was mentally disturbing... it was just bad. 

I'm so desperate to get away from this guy. Good thing the house was big, it made me hiding easier. With my cellphone in my hands, I desperately call Meggie to save me. And she knows what I meant. There was this guy, a big shot in the Asian Corporate world, the total opposite of this mad man; kind, sweet, loving, good-looking, anyways, she was to find him and tell him of what happened to me, so he could oust me from that hell.

I was lucid for that moment. It's a dream, she'll be back so fast, no! Don't doubt yourself... She's coming with him, he'll come, he'll come... But the doubt-damage took its toll, plus, I was too distressed too be the smart LDer and teleport out or jump dream scapes.

I shattered a window of the "husband's" image, right when he came along, I was going to jump off and out [yes, you'd be that desperate too after all that this dream brought upon me]. 

He wouldn't let me, but somehow, I managed to escape and jump. Running, running, fleeing; a deer hunted down. Adrenaline and cold, that's what kept my stamina up as I sought out a place that would seek safety. He nearly caught me in an electronics store, but luck held out for me then.

So I went to a more discreet place, a run-down, hygiene-lacking restaurant. The owners, though they knew me not, allowed me to hide in their kitchen, which was a sham of a shame.

Meggie texted me back, she couldn't find him. He was out for an emergency meeting, and no one knew where that was. I was out of luck. I left, knowing that staying in one place too long was not good. They found me... And I believe I might have passed out or killed myself, since I awoke to my dad's knocking on the door.

I wonder if it was a bad dream or my Animus trying to warn me how I'm treating it... Ever since BU's talk on that one thread of anima/animus and how they are reflect the treatment of the anima/animus side of you and all, I'm constantly wondering how my animus is doing.

Lucid counter for Year 2008:

This Month: 1 [ish]
~WILD 1
~DILD 1*
~MILD 1
~WBTB
Total for Year: 4

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> err sorry I dont understand ...what is dich?



'Shame dich' = Shame on you xD





> you miss understand, I didnt think she was more important then my life but, like all serious relationships (which I will assume you have experienced) she was incredibly important to me and was a big part of my life. I choose to follow my emotions and like all those things they carry a certain level of risk.
> 
> I dont mean to offend but I think it is sad that you dis-respect people who care so much for other because one day (and it will come) when something bad happens you will need someone to listen to you and if you treat all the selfless people badly you will have no one to turn to....but then again that is a common affliction of the selfish



I wasn't actually referring to you at that point xD
Anyway, I don't disrespect them, but I don't believe life is about 'love'. It's about happiness. That's different, but I'll stop midlessly babbling now, because that would clutter up Chelly's DJ and that would be rude =o





> I admire you mark for trying, but explaining yourself to her those emotions won't get you anywhere. She's clearly stated the only reason she sees people go out with one another is for "physical attraction" and such... She sees it as a base thing... and yet she manages to date a person for like, a while, but she'll argue that was a year ago.



It was over a year ago. I gained nothing from the experienece. I spent most of the time unhappy o_o
Anyway, -shuts up-





> Well, I blank out, and find myself in this nice house. And this is when the terrible *shudders* dream really kicks off. I find this guy, he's a Mongol-Chinese teen, no older than me. He tells me I'm his wife to be, and I'm dragged painfully off to a marriage I never wanted. And it's not like he has a personality one would like either. Wife-beater brat... after the "marriage" I was raped... That was one thing I never want to experience again... Like, ever. It hurt... it was mentally disturbing... it was just bad.



Wow. That is bad =[
I'm sorry Chelly -squishes-

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Wow. That is bad =[
> I'm sorry Chelly -squishes-



 It's fine, I've had worse dreams... but very few compare to the emotional scarring that one seemed to produce... I hate this clarity and vividness my dreams have gained since this year, at least, when it comes to those dreams...

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> It's fine, I've had worse dreams... but very few compare to the emotional scarring that one seemed to produce... I hate this clarity and vividness my dreams have gained since this year, at least, when it comes to those dreams...



Vividness is bad? I would kill for vividness...and lucids.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Vividness is bad? I would kill for vividness...and lucids.



And that's why, if you wish it, I will try to guide you in the dreaming world with what I can, at least now you're reading a staple dreaming book. TWOLD [I think that's the title...], you can do it, and that book is a good guide on testing out what works best for you.

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> And that's why, if you wish it, I will try to guide you in the dreaming world with what I can, at least now you're reading a staple dreaming book. TWOLD [I think that's the title...], you can do it, and that book is a good guide on testing out what works best for you.



I'm reading xD Hopefully, I'll learning something and be all 'fwoom lucid'

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> I'm reading xD Hopefully, I'll learning something and be all 'fwoom lucid'



 Well, I can tell you that WILDs are hard at first, but with trainning, you could get them often [though I don't, they're rather a result of poor sleeping patterns for me]. 

MILDs, DILDs, and even WBTBs work wonders [though I think you'd have to chekc out DV's tutorials for WBTBs]. Being relaxed, physically and mentally, does wonders on the chances of lucids... And don't be like me, having an RC make you lose lucidity. That's like, my most important first-hand-experience advice.

----------


## mark

> I admire you mark for trying, but explaining yourself to her those emotions won't get you anywhere. She's clearly stated the only reason she sees people go out with one another is for "physical attraction" and such... She sees it as a base thing... and yet she manages to date a person for like, a while, but she'll argue that was a year ago.




he he lol I can totally see her point and in a way I wish I was like that after all I am totally ruled by my emotions.....they are what make me me I guess  :smiley:  
 




> Ugh, a lucid bit. I wish it stayed, that is why I'm glad I'm not one with a family history for arranged marriages. I'd die if that came to be, especially if was anywhere near my dream...



I thought Arranged marriage was a Islamic thing? I may have picked this up wrong so sorry if I have but I was under the impression that filipino peoples are usually christian and there fore arranged marriage not applicable?






> On a more minor note, I think I've gotten over whatever weird emotions I had for Ken-ken. Anyways, it's very nice to be free of such strange feelings, now I can flirt freely and laugh at myself for how I never seem to catch on when others flirt back... it's habitual flirting mind you, I can't control what naturally occurs.]



ha great LB  :smiley:  I am glad you got over those feelings, if he doesnt want you then he doesnt deserve you  :smiley: 





> The Loathe-some Marriage-





wow this is such a intense and generally not nice dream! That part with the rape must have been a total nightmare! I a sorry that you had this bad dream.

Still I bet the Lucid part offered a moment of reset from the nasty feelings in that dream.





> I wonder if it was a bad dream or my Animus trying to warn me how I'm treating it... Ever since BU's talk on that one thread of anima/animus and how they are reflect the treatment of the anima/animus side of you and all, I'm constantly wondering how my animus is doing.



ah yes BU's explanation on the Amima/Amius was a eye opener for me to. It is incredible. So what do you think caused your Anima to treat you so badly?





> 'Shame dich' = Shame on you xD



 ::shock::  lol.... well I cant knock your honestly blunt attitude  ::lol::  ha ha good stuff

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 2nd 2008*

This is the second day in a row I almost posted it under January... Anyways, today was amazing, but it appears even college guys I don't know have a thing for picking on me. Oh well, I'll live with it... Meh, today was awesome.

Mark, I thank you for your concern, but I have no idea what might have triggered my animus' once in a dream-time change. I wonder if it has to do with a violent shift in my affections, well, not so much as violent as abrupt.... 

Fragment-
I was wearing my Asian Club shirt and talking to a floating head in my closet. I ended up at the college and Ken-ken and I argued over where Maro-chan was.

Random as can be... And plus, just as a funny thing, Maro-chan has as many dreams with me in there as she does her sister and I have of her in there, same for her sister two in that case. Guess it shows how well we mentally are for one another or something.

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> lol.... well I cant knock your honestly blunt attitude  ha ha good stuff



I'm special like that ^.^





> This is the second day in a row I almost posted it under January... Anyways, today was amazing, but it appears even college guys I don't know have a thing for picking on me. Oh well, I'll live with it... Meh, today was awesome.



Chelly's too pretty for her own good =o





> I was wearing my Asian Club shirt and talking to a floating head in my closet. I ended up at the college and Ken-ken and I argued over where Maro-chan was.



I almost never notice what I'm wearing in a dream...even though I did have this weird dream about going back and forth in time yesterday. People got squished by rocks o_o

----------


## mark

> This is the second day in a row I almost posted it under January... Anyways, today was amazing, but it appears even college guys I don't know have a thing for picking on me. Oh well, I'll live with it... Meh, today was awesome.



ha ha I do that alot  :smiley:  

Shame about those college lads  :Sad:  do you think they are being mean or making some kind of attempt to flirt lol  :wink2: 






> Fragment-



its cool that you and your friends are so close that you dream of each other alot  :smiley: 

That floating head thing is quiet a freaky thought although it doesnt seem like it was at all scary. he he I like that you have now started arguing with ken-ken lol  ::lol::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 3rd 2008*

Lol, well, I'm not pretty but they sure are interesting guys. Though, they're no meaner than my classmates when it comes to teasing.

I had the fragments up earlier but in my rush to leave, I accidentally deleted them... Yeah, it's cool, they have some funny dreams too, but Inevitable is the only RL friend on DV here.

Ken-ken and I argue a lot over stuff, but not like angry argue, reasonable arguing, it usually ends in some weird way.

Fragments with Like Minds-
~DH and I were together, and I got lost in this weird room full of funky bugs. They dug into the flesh and hurt until you went numb, but it was a bad numb. So I dug them out, it hurt like crazy but no wounds were left. All I could think of is why I needed to get through that room [well, wondering why I needed to, I forgot where DH was by then].

~DH and I are somewhere, where Miggy tries to set me up with DH, because he thinks we'd be a good match. [I think we were holding hands...] 

~DH is bugging me over some things, I answer his questions, only for him to go silent. I find out he's caught up in his own thoughts.

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> Fragments with Like Minds-



Awwww =]
That's so adorable.

----------


## mark

Interesting dream there LB, that whole scene with the funky bugs (ha ha I love that saying  :wink2: ) is mad, it almost reminds me of the scarab beetles from the mummy films.

I figured you and inevitable were friends, I gave up trying to follow what you's were talking about a while back. Its cool though that you got one of your friends on hear, I wouldnt dare lol my DJ is full of ...err...personal stuff ha ha :Oops:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*Feburary 4th 2008*

Yeah, I kidnapped her on here. And mark, anything I put up on here, she couldn't yell/bug me over too much, the things she writes can be interpretted in so many ways. Anyways, it's not 100% your fault your dreams are so... unique.

Sorry Inevitable if I seemed angry today, my stomach hurt, my head ached, I was frustrated with myself and totally lost by something Ken-ken asked me. My teenage drama life really has become 100% genuine drama.

Oh, and those bugs were kind of like Mummy bugs I guess, but very weird looking, electric blue and with metal pincsors. 

My recall was terrible, only five hours of sleep.

The Strange Fragment-
Another garden. Another play day. Another lets goof off with Maro-chan, Mae-Mae, and Ken-ken, plus a Tim-Tim [Ken-ken's lil bro].

We were palying some games when Maro-chan and I decidced to lie down on the grass. It was all cool and dewy, the grass was the sfot kind that typically carpets old forests.

I hear them talking as we bum out, then I feel Tim-Tim kissing us on our cheeks, some weird game of marriage. We were very creeped out by it... [I was too tired to care when I got up...]

----------


## Inevitable Craze

It's 'kay x3 I still love you.

Ewwwww...Mummy bugs =[

Marriage game? =o

----------


## mark

hey dont worry about the recall, given that you only slept for 5 hours you had some good recall....I am not sure I would have remembered anything. he he I had a dream with you in it last night, I am a little embarrassed to post it, its not a "unique" dream just  a little embarrassing. :smiley: 

hmm sounds like things with ken-ken are complected...as these situations always are  ::?: 

by the way inevitable do you have a DJ on here?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 5th 2008*

Well, I can't say I'm not going to read it now that I heard I was in one of your dreams  :wink2: 

It is getting complicated, and it's his doing. Inevitable knows his weird actions he's put up, which is like... weird... and obviously confusing my subconscious. Mmm.... relationships are weird... I really wanna know what Ken-ken won't tell me, but I can connect with DH, and if we actually talked to each other more, then I might have more than a like there... We have no classes together [obviously] but now that we've been "met" we both seem to find each other everywhere, I didn't even know we had the same lunch! Ugh, I have bad chemistry or something...

The Ungrateful Dream-
A summary of my thoughts all muddled into scraps of dreams, from drama to school work to everything in between, sorry, but that's all I'm going to say. That and it left me waking up drained.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I feel extremely bad that i haven't replied to many of my PMs due to busyness. And last night LB you were in my dream having a go at me telling me to reply to Inevitable. I really need to reply but i have been trapped for time completely. I think you smacked me, i then offered you a selection of phones for some reason lol.

Thats the second time you have been in my dreams in the past month or so  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> I feel extremely bad that i haven't replied to many of my PMs due to busyness. And last night LB you were in my dream having a go at me telling me to reply to Inevitable. I really need to reply but i have been trapped for time completely. I think you smacked me, i then offered you a selection of phones for some reason lol.
> 
> Thats the second time you have been in my dreams in the past month or so



Wow, weird... I need to reply to your email too, but I got an unexpected kidnapping Sunday, then this week has been hectic... I can imagine the randomness of that dream, you really need to start up your DJ again. [I've had some dreams of you but I never remembered to tell you that stuff]

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> by the way inevitable do you have a DJ on here?



I don't xD
I'm ashamed of my dreams...they're unimaginaitive and silly =o





> Inevitable knows his weird actions he's put up, which is like... weird... and obviously confusing my subconscious. Mmm.... relationships are weird... I really wanna know what Ken-ken won't tell me, but I can connect with DH, and if we actually talked to each other more, then I might have more than a like there...



I want to know who he thinks you like =o
And don't worry, silly, someone out there might just love you as much as I do and we shouldn't be worrying about relationships now, anyway. There's history...and chemisty...





> A summary of my thoughts all muddled into scraps of dreams, from drama to school work to everything in between, sorry, but that's all I'm going to say. That and it left me waking up drained.



Ew. Like how this week has had that whole soap opera thing going on?





> I feel extremely bad that i haven't replied to many of my PMs due to busyness. And last night LB you were in my dream having a go at me telling me to reply to Inevitable. I really need to reply but i have been trapped for time completely. I think you smacked me, i then offered you a selection of phones for some reason lol.
> 
> Thats the second time you have been in my dreams in the past month or so



I think your subconcious is trying to tell you something =o 
xD
(No rush from here, though x3)

----------


## NeAvO

Well time to make my annual comment in your dream journal!

Hrm creepy marriage game?  ::wtf::  Okaaaaaaay then...  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> I don't xD
> I'm ashamed of my dreams...they're unimaginaitive and silly =o



I think you should start one! I will visit if ya do  :smiley: 





> *February 5th 2008*
> 
> Well, I can't say I'm not going to read it now that I heard I was in one of your dreams .



he he I hope wasnt to bad  :smiley: 





> It is getting complicated, and it's his doing. Inevitable knows his weird actions he's put up, which is like... weird... and obviously confusing my subconscious. Mmm.... relationships are weird... I really wanna know what Ken-ken won't tell me, but I can connect with DH, and if we actually talked to each other more, then I might have more than a like there... We have no classes together [obviously] but now that we've been "met" we both seem to find each other everywhere, I didn't even know we had the same lunch! Ugh, I have bad chemistry or something...
> .



ah yes the strange complications that exist between men and women!  lol personal I prefer a much more forthcoming approach its no where near as confusing. 

So Ken-Ken has a secret eh lol how old is he by the way? and personally the whole not having lessons with DH is a good thing....you would need space, trust me it gets annoying spending all the time you have with the same person lol

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> I think you should start one! I will visit if ya do



Thanks =]
I, however, also suffer from lazyitis...it's terrible and contagious...reading a DJ of mine might infect you with it...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 6th 2008*

*shrug* what can I say Nee-nee? Weird things tend to happen in my sleep. Glad to see the annual Nee-nee visit wasn't canceled  :smiley:  Nice to see you drop by into my weird world every now and then.

She really should start one, she types them to me, but one day I'm sure she will, once he's got the confidence to. And mark, the dream was fine, I just feel bad I scared you away  :Sad:  [Ken-ken's my age-ish, give or take months and all.]

I found out Ken-ken's secret! And he has no women's intuition, I can say that much. I'm happy though for him, if we didn't approve or his parents didn't, that'd be ultimate shunnage. Families operate better in poor old IB, especially in the smaller knits of it, and weirder too.

Purging-
Okay, this was a little clip of a dream I had a feeling I'd forget the rest...

A person focuses on me, they're intent. They want me to do what they want, and they'll get it out of me. I lean over a tin trash can and wretch, nothing but water comes up. I smirk, they didn't get what they wanted, because I knew what it was. "You see! I knew it all along, you have no control. I have power over myself, and you can't even-*forgets*-" 

Oddly enough, the water felt cool and relieving to me, it was a strange calm it brought with it, along with malicious energies against the mystery person. I have a suspicion I slapped them and they were trying to torture me with their powers.

Good or Bad?
Escaping was it? That can not do, for a young lady to be meandering about the plains of the Earth, twas a crime. A crime accounted with omens.

 See, though I was running under the hot sun, for no known motive, two very clear beings appeared as if they were my judgment call. A raven winged angel and a dove white demon. Sure, the angel was in black leather, clubbing clothes if you will, and the demon was a pale blond with fashionable bleach-white army pants and muscle sweater-tank top, but neither were to be trusted, that much I was certain.

"We'd like to make you an offer," the demon extended his hand, a peace offering on the surface, a snake bite underneath. Wary, I didn't take it, rather, in the blaring light, I asked, "And the price?"

"One wish for a soul," the angel replied, stepping forward.

A soul... the cost of a wish, _my soul,_ though angels are holy, he was a demonic to me as the demon... What angel requests for a soul? [Plus, I've already dealt being the soul that was toyed with by an angel, and the demon even had pity on me then, another dream though]

"You mean my soul?" I try to reconfirm. "Sure you can have it."

Somehow odd logic allowed me to say yes, my soul would be safe, my body would burn, my soul would still exist, not in a lake of fire, but in a pocket of some man.

"How about your soul _soul_," the demon teetered. He understood what I meant by soul... They didn't wait for me to answer, the angel whisked me off to another location.

_A wish for freedom_. It was only he and I. Alone in this savanna. As serene as it sounded, I was far from calm.

"Why am I here?!?!?"

"You wished it, no?" I was angry. I had no wishes, I had nothing to trade a soul for, I wanted it not.

In my rage, I found a small cactus, I uprooted the plant and threw it at him.

"Too slow, too late." He chuckled, dodging. And I understood. Only a minute after throwing the vegetation, did I feel it hit me squarely on the back of the head.

A sniper in place of the angel, a murder in place of freedom.

The demon woke me. He worried little of my health, asking if treasure would be enough. Dazed, I nodded, and I was upon the back of a purple dragon, flying to a castle in the sky.

_A wish for wealth._ The castle of the sun dragon, Dong. [No idea where that came from.] We hid and while others were bothering with the angered dragon. I find myself trying to lift a bulky navy and silver treasure box onto my dragon's back. Wondering if I could ever dream of having a dragon ride.

Then, when things turn sour, Sypro flies off to find me, to save me from this wish. As to whether the demon sent him there to save me, I would not know, I awoke too abruptly to gaze in on the end.

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> She really should start one, she types them to me, but one day I'm sure she will, once he's got the confidence to. And mark, the dream was fine, I just feel bad I scared you away  [Ken-ken's my age-ish, give or take months and all.]



Apparently I grew an extra appendage =o
Confidence is meh, Time is meh-er xD





> A person focuses on me, they're intent. They want me to do what they want, and they'll get it out of me. I lean over a tin trash can and wretch, nothing but water comes up. I smirk, they didn't get what they wanted, because I knew what it was. "You see! I knew it all along, you have no control. I have power over myself, and you can't even-*forgets*-"



Waterrrrr...I'm excited now...plus I scored a goal in the scrimmage today on a _guy_. You should have heard the collective disapproval from the rest of the guys on the team xD

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Wow, LB! I remember reading your dreams before and they were not nearly as articulate as the one I just read! I think I have found my new favorite DJ!!

----------


## mark

excolent dreams LB! that first one was interesting, any ideas on a interpretation? 

That last dream was incredibly detailed and interesting. It is strange how both the angel and demon were trying to trick you.

lol you never sacred me away in that dream I was just not confident for some reason.

oh when you were talking of ken ken you mentioned IB what does that mean?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 7th 2008*

Argh, good sleep, poor recall. Oh well, the dream was... so-so. Oh no, I just lost it... if I think hard enough it'll come back... I hope. Got it!

O.O Um... well sorry Inevitable, it was only one typo in that... I'd have never noticed had you not put it up there. Proof of my caffeine withdraw I suppose. 

IB is torturous program for people to receive an international diploma.{See: http://www.ibo.org/ } it's like, a small town, the school I go to pretty much runs itself so it literally is a small society of its own.

Yay Meggy! Hearing that from you honors me lots~

And yeah mark, I have no idea how to interpret it, so I left that up to the dream interpreting-pros in the general dreaming forum, I may know some interpretation skills, but not enough... The angel and demon both left me very lost... But they looked fine so my Aminus must be up to par...

Japan-
Another small dream trip to Japan. Although, it was much more fake than the rest of those sort. No one spoke Japanese, people fought over toys sold in dollars. No souvenirs to be found, only Digimon toys [>.<]. I did get to pick some reishi mushrooms though, and stare at Digimon key chains until I woke up.

Not interesting to say the least.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Be still my heart! Staring at a keychain until you wake up, and digimon at that!  :Cheeky:  

JK dear, you know I love you!

Tonight is yet another night. Something better will come, although I'm only sure because it doesn't get worse than digimon!

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> O.O Um... well sorry Inevitable, it was only one typo in that... I'd have never noticed had you not put it up there. Proof of my caffeine withdraw I suppose. 
> 
> IB is torturous program for people to receive an international diploma.{See: http://www.ibo.org/ } it's like, a small town, the school I go to pretty much runs itself so it literally is a small society of its own.



It's okay...I was just kidding x3





> Another small dream trip to Japan. Although, it was much more fake than the rest of those sort. No one spoke Japanese, people fought over toys sold in dollars. No souvenirs to be found, only Digimon toys [>.<]. I did get to pick some reishi mushrooms though, and stare at Digimon key chains until I woke up.



Digimon =o
That's far out.
And IB isn't that bad. Without it, you wouldn't know me. =o

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 8th 2008*

O.O I just now noticed today was the 8th... well, my teachers do know I'm cold-turkey on caffeine...

Mmm, yeah, it can't get much worse than Digimon XD

And Inevitable, I know it's not 100% bad, without IB I wouldn't be so close to my friends from middle school, or meet you guys, or be friends with my upper classmen peoples, and the such. 

Tsars and Fates-
Well, this was a multitude of dreams that merged together [I woke up every two hours, but that's not too bad].

It starts not with me, but a girl, who is drowned [or maybe hung near a pond]. The weather was a cloudy blue and, as for most my dreams, the world was dyed in a sky blue hue. 

Omens, signs, a mother; tired and exhausted. "It won't stop, not until she pays." A word from a woman, the order of the church. Man versus God, Tsar* vs society.

~

A plane, a man, a teen. That teen-yes I-worried. Losing altitude. A stranger in front. A jet for transport. _Do I know you? Are you trusting?_ Eject. Escape. Freed from a metal bird. Crash, bam, thud. 

Safety, relief. No a white parachute, the man as a guardian. A stranger, yet not a strange one. _Who are you? Why are you with me?_ We land, trees amongst trees became city amongst nature. The Tsar's nation, the one who hunts.

No worries, no- I felt, concern? Who is this stranger? "Why did you save me?" 

A removal of goggles, a flash of a smile, "I just did." Tension alleviated, crisis averted. He was not after me, he was no harm to me, but, could I really trust him?

~

The Tsar wanted traitors, yet traitor I was not. Though not a citizen of Russia, not an enemy of the nations, she wanted blood. My blood, my head. Let it roll.

They found me, but not because of him, she just... knew. Fly monkeys, creatures of the Tsar, we were both swept off. I thought he betrayed me, I thought he abandoned me. 

Trapped between walls, no windows, no doors, just a creature in a cage. He came for me. A wall collapsed and the sponge-tinted walls revealed him, helmet on, goggles up, ready for action. Trust earned, comfort found. 

Now to escape. Fleeing, flocking, he led me to the throne. A throne made of cards, all pure, white, untainted. He climbed, I followed.

Day came, normalcy feigned existence. A butter cream town with one hungered soul. I summoned a backpack, my wallet hidden in its heart. Four dollars for crud pizza... I guess one could deem it fair. A Chelsea came and I went. The Queen had been spotted in town. Where was the guy? I tried to act normal, though fear did seep in.

Luck was foul, as usual for me, for nearby myself and the Manager Meggie, was the Queen. I acted "normal" as the Queen strode on by. My head was safe, she did not notice, hopefully she never would. 

I picked up a clam, a fresh flower for the season, and squirted it on Meggie. Why? I did not know, but it was fun. And in this fun, he came back. We left. 

It was night. Back in a new plane: he, I, and a new guy. We fly by a lake. I hear a loud hum. Not the jet, but another plane. It hits earth, but a faint parachute can be seen in the distance. Safe. Another follows suit. It hits water, flames, sparks, and dies out. They were dead for sure. "I sure wouldn't trust them with flying me... Then again, I am in a plane with a stranger, and when I first met you, we were in a plane." He laughed, I smiled. A stranger, yes, an enemy, no. We flew off and I woke up.



*- Though the ruler is a woman, she is only called Tsar or Queen rather than Tsarina, Reina, etc. 

As for the writing style of this DJ, it's cracked out weird, I know... I'm tired, need to get ready for the concert, gotta see my pals rock it out at school. I went comma crazy XD

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> Mmm, yeah, it can't get much worse than Digimon XD
> 
> And Inevitable, I know it's not 100&#37; bad, without IB I wouldn't be so close to my friends from middle school, or meet you guys, or be friends with my upper classmen peoples, and the such.



True dattt...and it's nice...regular classes would be boring =o





> As for the writing style of this DJ, it's cracked out weird, I know... I'm tired, need to get ready for the concert, gotta see my pals rock it out at school. I went comma crazy XD



Methinks Scala would hate it =o
I couldn't go to BRL....water polo....but we scrimagged...and people passed me the ball...it was shocking.

----------


## mark

interesting dream there LB! and dont worry about your writing style I love it its very creative  :smiley: 

I am interested in what this hero or man meant to you. Did he feel like a lover or maybe a father figure or maybe what you currently want?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*Feburary 9th 2008*

Well, last night, I got home late. We kind of left the "concert" early. Not by much though, only three or four good shows. Dreams were like... weird... And yeah mark, I had a mildly embarrassing lucid bit [ommited just because it was weird] nothing as hard core as you though... 

Yeah, Scala would freak.

Villages, Seasides, and a Bit o' Magic-
A simple crash, a splutter of sea water. I cough. I hate the waves, I love the ocean. Large waves: bad memories, yet none are in sight. Forcibly, a blond, tanned native guy made me follow him. [A blond Polynesian, what a refeshing mix.] I shuffle, rembering about sting rays, and how I had screamed when little when a few swam by. I gave up on shuffling, realizing the water was so clear I'd be an idiot not to notice them. 

I relax, the waves remind me of the Philippines, a bit of yearning stirs. And, as if the dream did not to venture such a route, I see my elder niece and a large wave. Thoguh I tried to warn her, it was I who was swept back to land, though, without any of terrible sand scathing and pain.

With that, I was in the mood to meander, to discover where I was. A cream-colored village with a few dozen people. Really small, and yet, somehow they recognized me. Not know me, just recognize.


I turns into a fight between me and their village leader. Not violent really, some sort of peaceful "fight." He tossed me around with the waves, looking for something I possessed.


Costco Never Looked So Weird-

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 10th 2008*

>.< I'm sorry! I'm sorry. I didn't update my DJ or finish editing my last post >.< I feel so bad! Even my dream now escapes me that I'm on DV... the price for it I suppose...

Fragment-
Something with lots of water and a trip... to the underground? there was definitely a city involved, and me traveling far. A good dream, with good signs.

----------


## mark

::shakehead::  tut tut LB leaving us ing suspense like that  :wink2: ... ::lol:: 

Shame you cant remember the fragment properly it sounds like it would be a very very interesting dream  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Well mark, whether it be your timing or what not, but I remembered  ::banana:: 

Colleges-

The APC college, an immense stadium with royal blues and white, a decorated prison to manipulate their victims into believing otherwise. A college for dunces, a college I drove past on I-4, no way would I ever go there. MIT for me, even if the chances are slim. [Not existing IRL]

As we drove past the building, jesters began to dance, an amusing sight, but not one I wished to become apart of. 

And like so, I was transported back to a land both familiar and not. A school, maybe a college, of pristine white buildings, not of paint or of glaze, but genuine ivory rocks. An obelisk for a clock tower, a koi pond amdist a Greek statue. This was college. 

I was in awe, had I not been here before among similar pretenses? Was this not like many dreams meshed into one? I did not venture too much farther mentally, for the scenery was truly serene, a city for the learned, a place to continue. 

I wandered I believe, and got lost... and then woke up.

----------


## mark

ha ha my timing is always off  :tongue2: 

cool dream I really loved the land both familiar and not....that sounds like a very very beautiful sight and I am especially fond of the Oblesk, its unique and a great mental image  :smiley:  

I am glad you rememberred this it was worth the read  :smiley:

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> Colleges-
> 
> The APC college, an immense stadium with royal blues and white, a decorated prison to manipulate their victims into believing otherwise. A college for dunces, a college I drove past on I-4, no way would I ever go there. MIT for me, even if the chances are slim. [Not existing IRL]
> 
> As we drove past the building, jesters began to dance, an amusing sight, but not one I wished to become apart of. 
> 
> And like so, I was transported back to a land both familiar and not. A school, maybe a college, of pristine white buildings, not of paint or of glaze, but genuine ivory rocks. An obelisk for a clock tower, a koi pond amdist a Greek statue. This was college. 
> 
> I was in awe, had I not been here before among similar pretenses? Was this not like many dreams meshed into one? I did not venture too much farther mentally, for the scenery was truly serene, a city for the learned, a place to continue. 
> ...



Dh, much? -cough-

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Now that's a college experience I wish I had!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*Feburary 11th 2008*





> Dh, much? -cough-



You tell lies  :tongue2: 

I'm glad you both liked my dream Meggy and mark, but seriously, if that college was real, I'd be the first to apply.

>.< My recall really is getting worse... I woke up at 5:20, and dozed off, aware of my last dream, but the alarm went off and it ran off! So yuh... I got nothing... again...

----------


## mark

lol I would agree I would apply there too  :smiley: 

shame about the lack of recall  :Sad:  I hope it gets better for you. Oh I had another dream about you last night, it was not dodgy lol just nice :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Is it up on your DJ? I wanna read ^.^ I went there earlier but nothing was new...

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> You tell lies



Dahlink, I _never_ lie =]
Take initiative, that's all I'm going to say...otherwise I'll throw you at him (and you know I'm strong enough to do that).

----------


## mark

> Is it up on your DJ? I wanna read ^.^ I went there earlier but nothing was new...



 
lol yeah sorry, my stupid internet crashed and I lost my post before I made it so I spent loads of time re writing it lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 13th 2008*

Well, I remembered my very weird dream... Very, very weird.

Forests+Golf Carts+Pirates=?
The place I ventured into, this dark land filled with green, was not a place easily escaped. From a simple curiosity of how a panel wide golf cart would fair in the forest, I became immersed for quite some time.

I had to abandon my cart, got lost, wandered around, ate weird fruits [Like, thorny purple star fruit]. I crossed the "world" [Went to the other side of a one sided forest... the creatures there tried to eat me, giant red beans that were blue and with bodies]. 

Ended up becoming some bounty hunter's daughter [you all probably can guess who] and raised a bunch of retarded pirates to clean the messy hovel I was stuck in.

----------


## mark

ha ha that is a great dream, and it is indeed very weird  :tongue2:  

lol the idea of being on the other side of a one sided forest is great, such a good example of dream logic. lol I like the giant bean thing and its cool that you became leader of those pirates...bet that was cool

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> Forests+Golf Carts+Pirates=?



Weird, but I want some of that purple starfruit.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 14th 2008*

I just lost what I wrote so... very simple things for me to say right now, not angry... sad. Cool dream, not so easy for me to entirely analyze. I do have to admit, it may have been cooler than the dream from the night before.

Happy V-Day~

Vampire's Realm-
The world had to be off its rocker. No really, for this strange world contained simple things that led to, complex, intrinsic matters. Me plus a darn fine vampire I called Uncle. No, he wasn't my uncle, blood wise, legally, etc; not in the least. An unusual relationship existed between us, something between passion and sibling-affection [no friends with benefits... but something about as odd...unnameable too]. 

It was there, with two vampires and the creepy mansion they/we lived in, that a vixen had to intrude in. Auburn hair, ivory flesh, leather get-up, yeah, that was the witch. She wanted something, a clear vial with clear liquid, but as to what that "clear liquid" was, not even I knew. All I knew is I had it, and that was all the motive she needed.

She lunged, I sprinted off, and he guarded me. It wasn't until I reached the third floor hallway that she caught up. Bam! The wall burst forth with the Ivy demon. She tossed me to the ground and I was thrashed, caught off guard from her ivy vines. Their very presence irritated my skin. 

Swipe, claw, slash. Pounce, dodge run. That was the pattern I followed as I worked my way away from her and to the roof. But alas, it did not work. She snatched the vial and disappeared, leaving me quite agitated on the roof. My "uncle" came to me, his red eyes reflected the owners serious worry for me. He was so scared that she may have hurt me, and I consoled him I was unharmed... but to let her keep the vial was incredulous.

He got a head start from me, being able to teleport and all. I had to fly, scarlet and ash wings were revealed in the glaring sunlight. I took off, trying to sense them. It was a nice, cool day in the sky. Clear sky, refreshing breeze, a heaven of its own accord. But the world below was another sight, a gray, green, and brown realm dotted with its own kind of blue. _Where are they?_

A military plane zooms by. I watch the horror of it going up, stalling, and belching out an unconscious pilot. _Ken-ken?_ He was falling, head first. _Save him... W-wait? Who is he? How do I know him? And why do I care so much? But it's Ken-ken! I can't just let him die. How do I?-_

I cut off my thoughts, it was too confusing, and it was clear he'd die without my aid. I dove down wards. When I realized I wasn't moving fast enough, I got rid of my wings to catch to him. Free falling in Arizona. [I just knew.] Wings splashed out one I caught him. Whether it was from my wings strength or what not, he wasn't heavy. 

I took us to a helicopter strip, which led to a white building. He was left upon a couch as I went to look for the vixen. She was in the flight hanger. A vine whipping about from her finger, she retracted it when I came. The mood was serious. "I thought you were his." She mused. "Apparently you belong to a human too." The words were venom, I was no less venomous.

It was then I witnessed flesh transform into organics. A finger turned greenish and plant-like, slowly wiggling its way out to grow and extend, the stubs I thought resembled an asparagus became thorns, big and strong. It was a strange fight. _Gee, this reminds me of Batman's one enemy... oh well_. 

I can't remember if I won, but I do remember the vampire guy coming to me, hugging me, worried of what she had done to me, worried that my love had strayed because of her words. [She might of mentioned the word soul or heart when she was talking to me.]

----------


## meggyfayephotography

That seemed like a really intense dream, fighting with that witch, and free falling to save that guy! I hate it when you're typing and you lose everything! I've been doing that a lot lately, I'll accidently hit something and it'll make me go back a page... Now I've gotten in the habit of typing it up in notepad and saving multiple times while typing!

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  great vampire dream LB

You have such a vivid imagination, I get what you mean with the unusual relationship thing. I think all Vampires have that weird relationship which is not quite sexual but more then friendship or family, from what I have read in stories its something to do with being enthralled to a master.

lol yeah that enemy sounds like poison ivy he he such a cool villain to have in a dream. Its interesting that you were out in the sunlight as a vampire.

I see ken ken reappeared, how did you feel about that?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 15th 2008*

Haha, I'm glad I'm not alone Meggy, I get so sad when that happens, once it happened three times in a row so I just gave up on typing it up altogether. 

And I think I was fine with it mark, as you could tell I was inwardly conflicted, the dream me not even knowing who he was, but the concious me felt the compassion and care to save him, so I went with that side. Vampires are so... interesting, I wonder what they'd do if a human bit them for trying to get a bite out of them?

No recall, woke up at 12:30 and 4:00, terrible sleep. Oddly enough, without caffeine and/or sleep, I'm hyper.

----------


## Inevitable Craze

That's really good recall. Ken-ken? OH NO(?)! 

I've been having awful recall lately...dreams have been drawing blanks in my mind. =o

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 16th 2008*

Lots and lots of dreams, woven into epics and such.

Ogre in Town-
There was a town linked by a train tunnel, no train, no tracks, just tunnel. No one really traveled between the two places, so I decided to. A strange town, a warm sandstone shade, consisted of many things, one of them being an ogre who claimed to love me. He had slaved in that town for ten years, yet no one cared for him. I told him that I knew him not, nor loved him, but the reason he must stay, was to keep the soul of the town alive. I went through the tunnel and back to the "other town," a twilight city, a reflection of opposites.
 
Fleeing the World-
I left the night city again, this time the tunnel trip was harsh, long, and tiring. So many people to walk by, so many ways to get lost, the attire would change on its own, depending on which exit the "one way" tunnel was close to. My trench coat was on, and I entered the town. I have no idea what I did, but I did get lost after I left the tunnel and find some very interesting herbs.

The DH Affair-
It started in a classroom. DH and I had a that class together, he was in front of me, and we were "sharing" our notes on Spiderman Chemistry [it really was called that]. His notes were in blue ink, the words, I cannot forget the emotions they evoked, even if the words may fade from me. He was eager and happy, they were words of liking, words of care. I think even some of the words even of relationships, but before I could answer a "yes," a guy came up from behind me. 

Randomly, eggs were placed on a plate, one with a broken yolk, one with poison lacing its yolk, and three that were perfect. His heart was broken.

Back to the town, it's winter and the guy from before is with me. He's holding my hand but there's nothing more to it than that. DH wasn't there, but I sensed his emotions and his sadness and anger over this. I kept saying aloud, hoping he would hear, "It's not like that. It's just holding hands. I could care less." I pulled my hand from his with effort, and he left. DH seemed happy, like he wanted to see me and such, missing, wanting. I felt so bad that I hurt him.

Off to a beach café, I ate each one of those eggs on a plate, realizing only later that I ate a poisoned one too. I was mildly surprised that I wasn't suffering from the food, each tasted of an emotion, each unique yet cravable.

The Value of a Zero-
Another building. Inside this building, there were many flesh eating plants in the hallway. They needed me to negate the plants, and get the "Zero" a device for searching for the stones, something important. I ran through the hallway many times, once with my eyes closed, I was shocked they did not eat me. 

When we, me and a guy, made it to the room past the hallway, I met my enemies. They are the ones who set up the plants, in hopes to fault me. they didn't stop me in my search for the Zero, which they had, but were certain I would not find it. And I didn't, but my friend did. So we ran back, and I installed the zero into a pen, the blue laser down to it's tip, the red side on its top side. I woke up after I activated it.

----------


## Inevitable Craze

What you want is so obvious from your dream....

Take initiative, darling, take initiative. It's all I can say.

And you don't hurt people x3

----------


## NeAvO

> Forests+Golf Carts+Pirates=?



Curse those damn bean people  :tongue2:  Also how can retarded pirates clean? Did they do a good job?  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> I wonder what they'd do if a human bit them for trying to get a bite out of them?



ha ha now that would be a sight! it would certainly be a WTF moment for the vampire ha ha  ::lol:: 





> Ogre in Town-





awww poor ogre...he he LB you are a real heart breaker ha ha  :wink2: 
  




> The DH Affair-



 ::shock::  ha ha you really are a heart breaker lol that bloke in your dream clearly thought more then hand holding was going on  :tongue2:  

That was strange with the eggs I wounder what caused them?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> ha ha you really are a heart breaker lol that bloke in your dream clearly thought more then hand holding was going on  
> 
> That was strange with the eggs I wounder what caused them?



Me? I heart breaker? I didn't mean to, especially with the last guy. And I doubt it, I don't think he took it that way. The eggs, I wonder too, since in each the yolk was different. The poison was like brown and with the texture of BBQ sauce, but tasted bitter. I'm no good at dream interpretations anymore...

----------


## mark

> Me? I heart breaker? I didn't mean to, especially with the last guy. And I doubt it, I don't think he took it that way. The eggs, I wonder too, since in each the yolk was different. The poison was like brown and with the texture of BBQ sauce, but tasted bitter. I'm no good at dream interpretations anymore...



 ::lol::  he he...believe you  :wink2:  lol 

 ::shock::  BBQ sauce eggs...I wounder if that would be nice  :Uhm:

----------


## The Cusp

> Ended up becoming some bounty hunter's daughter [you all probably can guess who] and raised a bunch of retarded pirates to clean the messy hovel I was stuck in.



Dogg is the only bounty hunter I can think of.  I could see him with a bunch of retarded pirate kids.





> Vampire's Realm-
> Me plus a darn fine vampire I called Uncle.



A vampire named Uncle?  I recently found out that "game" people play with their siblings where you try to make them say "Uncle" comes from an old Irish word "Anapole" which means mercy.





> Off to a beach caf&#233;, I ate each one of those eggs on a plate, realizing only later that I ate a poisoned one too. I was mildly surprised that I wasn't suffering from the food, each tasted of an emotion, each unique yet cravable.



Interesting how they tasted like emotions (I'm trying to imagine what emotions taste like).  Sounds kind of like the descriptions you hear of people on LSD who hear colors and see sounds. 

Which emotion was the poison one?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 17th 2008*





> Dogg is the only bounty hunter I can think of. I could see him with a bunch of retarded pirate kids.



 Bingo~ We have a winner folks~ [You're the only one to even try to admit who you were thinking of]





> A vampire named Uncle? I recently found out that "game" people play with their siblings where you try to make them say "Uncle" comes from an old Irish word "Anapole" which means mercy.



 Hmmm, I wonder if that's why he was called Uncle?





> Interesting how they tasted like emotions (I'm trying to imagine what emotions taste like). Sounds kind of like the descriptions you hear of people on LSD who hear colors and see sounds. 
> 
> Which emotion was the poison one?



 Never tried anything outside of alocohol... I'm not sure what the poison one was, jealousy I suppose. It was very bitter with a bit of bite.

Not that I had poor recall, it's just that the first dream was a perverted lucid. I blame mark and faucet for those, not to mention a hefty list of AIM chats that varied on everything between homework answers to pregnancy.

Why I Never Get Front Row Seats-
Appears in this dream, I crashed and ruined the musical by running up to the oiled up stage while Chelsea was singing. All the thespians and Mr. Williams were at my throats as I ran. 

An odd visual of Alice from _Alice in Wonderland_ came to mind. She was running to the Mad Hatter who was controlling a very 18th century-esque machine. It shoveled a bunch of doors into her face before slowly opening each one via machine. I remembered how some of the stories in the book were like symbols of things, and imagined how the children of the industrial era became one horrible mesh of machine and human under its power. I soon woke up after apologizing to Chelsea, who actually said I was supposed to be in the play anyways so it shouldn't have been such a big deal.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 18th 2008*

Well, I had three dreams last night, and promised to remember hem when I woke up at 6... That was a no go, only the last one was redeemed, I should have Post-it noted them and tried to do WBTB since I slept for three more hours afterwards.

A Bug's Life-
It started with me as a bug in Walgreens. The tribe needed food, and though I was not apart of this tribe, I decided to help them. The scene switched to the "empire" where there were birds attacking them. They seriously needed my help. I guaranteed to be able to help, and transformed to my human self [being a black ant was all like, computer animated and interesting].

I went to my neighbor's home, since I could not turn into a bird. Their side door was blocked by a box that had their dead dog's head stuffed in it, very much alive and breathing. I petted it before Elvie told me the pool's screen door was open. I went in and the back screen wall was covered in bookshelves loaded with books. I decided the place was too cramped for me to find aid there, so I left.

Guests started to arrive to their home, and I kept telling people to avoid the ant hills. I was partially curious as to what they would do if _I_ stepped into their home. I decided not to, though I was quite tempted to do so. 

I could not find any aid, so I transformed back into an ant to tell them it's a solo act for us. Knowing I could not turn into a bird, I had this sudden desire to break against those odds. I decided I could and was therefore dreaming, but I woke up halfway through transforming.

Haha! Finally a lucid without me doing anything pervy. Even if I was only lucid for a moment.

----------


## mark

lol sorry for the "bad" influence, shame you feel you couldnt post but I dont blame you.

congrats on that lucid moment, interesting dream it must have been strange to be a black ant  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

February 19th 2008

I had five dreams, but they were too many for me to remember, and I had no time to write it down, so only two remain.

Scrolls and School-
Lost at a school, in a typical Asian school-girl uniform, I found this wooden stall. In this stall were scrolls, many as large as my Japanese paper wrap rolls, I noticed some looked familiar. Apparently, this wasn't a school for humans, for a bat girl popped up the moment I picked up a scroll and demanded to know which class I was in.

Confused, I was more than happy for sir tengu/raven boy to warp into the situation, in a nice suit I might add. He charmed her away, telling her I was with him in class P. The scroll I had was marked X. Those in P class cover everything that X, O, H, etc. classes would cover. He led me off to the class room after he told me the scrolls were lessons we had to cover, together, in class, or solo.

Time Tables-
Too lazy today >.<

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Hahaha do these X, O and H scrolls make sense to you IRL, or did you just know what they meant in your dream? I mean, are they even real? I don't know anything about the Japanese culture, so I hope that doesn't sound too stupid lol.

----------


## mark

hmm interesting dream do you think the bat girl is relating to vampires again?

lol I like the comment about the suit made me chuckle ha ha, I get you with the lazy thing sometimes its hard to find the motivation to post  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 20th 2008*





> Hahaha do these X, O and H scrolls make sense to you IRL, or did you just know what they meant in your dream? I mean, are they even real? I don't know anything about the Japanese culture, so I hope that doesn't sound too stupid lol.



 Well, it made sense in the dream, but I wouldn't have understood it any other way than maybe some arrangement code so that they understood what went where.





> interesting dream do you think the bat girl is relating to vampires again?



 Maybe, vampires are pretty much a dream sign for me.

One weird dream, I say that much. I think the line represented today's unsteady/wavering emotions thanks to a certain math teacher... Yuh that was bad, even the president and officers and people saw me like that... _and DH too_. Darn, I need to work on staying cool [literally], otherwise I'll have those issues again.

The Fatal Valentine-
Those of you who are aware of the weird society known as "that crappy school we can't transfer from" understand the value of a play by the name of "My Fatal Valentine." And it was from that will that led me to go there, though, without paying for a ticket. I wasn't the only one to do this, Ken-ken and Bun Fuu did too. So, as B.F runs about like a mad man, Ken-ken and I magically find tickets in our hands. His is red, mine is green, like most other people's tickets.

Well, the show begins and I have to go somewhere, so he hugs me, and I think "Gee awkward much, his ex-girlfriend is right there. Oh well, she knows we're not like that."

I go up to find the line that circus people balance and cycle across. I'm told to help how it steady and they perform. Thinking nothing of it, I do so, until I become tired. They bounce the lines up and down and then steady it, the person in orange on the other side is so big and strong, I'm having a hard time keeping up. So when a cyclist came on, the line slowly slipped from my hands and I was horrified as he got closer to the floor. Luckily, no one cared. 

When  he got off and another person came on, I lost my grip entirely and he plummeted below, but no one still thought this odd. So I hold on a third time, this time, when my grip becomes weak, I fell face first into the ground with the line! My face felt numb, my neck hurt, and I was shocked  was still alive. I'm moody at this and run off to find my friends to let them know I'm leaving. So as I do so, Ken-ken comes up to me and kisses me on the cheek. I was in shock. How could he do that?

I left, trying to shake it off, and go and fight pirates in the parking lot in attempt to leave.

----------


## The Cusp

> I left, trying to shake it off, and go and fight pirates in the parking lot in attempt to leave.



Weren't those pirates supposed to be cleaning your house?

Just curious if any of your friends know you keep a dream journal online?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Weren't those pirates supposed to be cleaning your house?
> 
> Just curious if any of your friends know you keep a dream journal online?



Maybe... but really, I don't think those were the dumb ones, they seemed fairly smart.

Well, Inevitable obviously knows since she frequents my DJ, people on AIM know I have a dream journal for all my weird dreams, but they don't know it's online, don't really care if they do anyways, I'm sure they can't say their dreams are any normal-er.

----------


## The Cusp

I was thinking more of Ken-ken, and what he might think of showing up in your dreams like that.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> I was thinking more of Ken-ken, and what he might think of showing up in your dreams like that.



There's noe word for that and it's called: _awk~ward~_

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> The Fatal Valentine-



Do your Bun Fuu and Ken-Ken talk? And I want to see the day Faucet appears in a dream. That would be amusing.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 21st 2008*





> Do your Bun Fuu and Ken-Ken talk? And I want to see the day Faucet appears in a dream. That would be amusing.



Deary,  Bun Fuu and Ken-ken do talk, just nothing note-worthy. And, as a side note, I hardly know what Faucet looks like, I probably couldn't construct an accurate image of him.

College Life-
Life living _in_ the school was quite interesting. Inevitable and I managed the building I was living in, which was the Auditorium/Theater/Electronics area. Up royal blue carpeted steps, checking on the management and dealing with slackers. It was fun. Rather a random collection of my life in that building rather than a dream of it. We sat and played and talked of times when people had a party and all the girls there went running around in their underwear. Yeah, college life was unique.

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> Deary, Bun Fuu and Ken-ken do talk, just nothing note-worthy. And, as a side note, I hardly know what Faucet looks like, I probably couldn't construct an accurate image of him.



You saw him today =o




> College Life-



HEY! I'm in a dream....except...weird =o

----------


## mark

> College Life-
> all the girls there went running around in their underwear. Yeah, college life was unique.




ha ha sounds like one of my dream lol  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 22nd 2008*

I had one dream last night, very odd and amusing. I do say, eunuchs are very interesting.

School Day-
All I remember was sitting at Ben's lunch table with DH. I kept putting away my folders for some reason. Well, a bunch of actually nice looking eunuchs came to me asking for "their Majesty to play soccer" with them. I wondered what I was to them. 

They fled when DH came and I found myself moving a folder for him to sit next to me, it was then where I had the odd notion of wondering why he's never seen my Monokuro Boo folder. 

And yes, I do wake up soon after that.

Almost done with _Empress Orchid_, I fell in love with the story and felt so bad for the Orchid's first attendant, the eunuch An-te-hai, who would be a great [and sexy] guy if only he didn't have the issue of lacking balls.

----------


## mark

::shock::  Eunuchs! now thats a scary thought lol

yeah interesting dream there, what did DH think of them in your dream?

this book you read is it any good? I am assuming it is cos you said you love it...whats it about?

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> All I remember was sitting at Ben's lunch table with DH. I kept putting away my folders for some reason. Well, a bunch of actually nice looking eunuchs came to me asking for "their Majesty to play soccer" with them. I wondered what I was to them.



...Ben?

The eunuchs remind of that whole 'Sinbad' thing in Schinleber...I swear it's the only thing  I learned in that class that I remember >.< Tainted, much?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 24th 2008*









> Eunuchs! now thats a scary thought lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah interesting dream there, what did DH think of them in your dream?
> 
> 
> ...









I think mark that the concept of eunuchs would bug any guy more than it would bug me.





DH kind of missed them so I don't think he thought anything of them, at all.





The book is good, but it could have been better. I do admire the author, I believe she broke into the Chinese records with some other people just to read the documents by the actual Empress for material for the book.









> ...Ben?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eunuchs remind of that whole 'Sinbad' thing in Schinleber...I swear it's the only thing I learned in that class that I remember >.< Tainted, much?



 Yes, Ben, you know his brother Ken-ken, I just had the brains to choose a better nickname for people.





And yes, I remember mister 3-Jewels. And you're not tainted... just dorking out on me  :wink2: 





February 23rd, 2008; Narnia-


I went to a bookstore to gather research books for my R.P.R. I return a week later to find everything replaced with children's picture books. I was angry, it was an insult to knowledge to turn a whole library of vast intelligence into colors and junk. 





It was then everything turned to "Narnia." I met an old man, bald, kind of like the guy when in make-up to be an old man in the Japanese Prank Show, well, he was a magician. He helped me go back in time to meet two older hims [yes, I'm leaving it like that  :tongue2: ]. 





We went to the library, which was now naturally spliced into a giant tree, which summoned the elements. The earth kept the building stable, and a wind beast kept throwing lightning at me. So I conjured up a strange purple creature with metal balls for eyes. They fought while the old men did stuff... It was a random dream, I admit. [Like an unromantic Howl's Moving Castle filled with old-people for stars and a me.]





Narnia is really Maro-chan's underside of the bed, I've been there  :tongue2:  Anyways, that's a long story all on its own. [I got those rev. books ages ago]





February 24th, 2008; Nuharoo-


Yet again, I was stuck as an Empress. We were traveling through modernized Chinese provinces, and I was stuck sitting in a cart. Behind me, there was a vegetable cart, a gift from someone I had encountered. [Having a sugar craving, I took a bunch of Pocky too >.<] Eventually I was finally permitted to walk, and did so happily in the silky dress I was stuck in. 





This old woman came, and though she looked kind, I refused to trust her with those vegetables. Yes, I was eager to eat a fresh meal full of just harvested dikons and such. So, I was going to watch the cart myself, but Nuharoo had called for me. She was staring at the lake, telling me that though we're here on travels, don't forget what she's told me before [mainly a bunch of Buddhist sayings].





The words lattice strung about my thoughts and a sad me emerged. I'll have to wake up and study for that test. No more play time here, got to get to work.





Read the last page last night, I always have a dream of the book after I've read it all the way through. The real name of the Empress the book was written about was Tzu Hsi or as Inevitable and IB would know as the madwoman Cixi.

----------


## mark

::lol::  ha ha I think you may be right about the male reaction to eunchs  he he


good night of dreams there LB, I had no idea what the foods you were talking about were...lol but I never do ha ha I bet you get sick of me asking  :wink2: 

ha I like the "stuck as a empress" line lol I wish I could dream in a position of power imagine the fun lol !

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 25th 2008*

Yay! I think Inevitable is sick of me saying this but I had a dream of Miyavi last night. [I never told her the dream though O.o] It may have been only one dream, but it was very nice indeed.

The Miyavi Effect-
There was a lot going on in that dream. Me scrambling for soft toys to give to my child (yes, I was a mother for like, a minute), the time ticking away as I prepared to leave. No, I wasn't alone, there was the child, my dad (whom I remember quite clearly saying, "I wouldn't be so unhappy if you never got into my life" as well as other harsh words) and a very sexy Japanese-Korean in my den.

Not that I was complaining. Forgetting of my urgencies, I sat down next to Miyavi. He was in a outfit that suit him, black, but with a visual texture [somewhere between scales and dew drops, and very flat, hard to explain], and loads of little details. My laptop was open and a Korean song was playing. I noticed how many Korean windows were open and wanted to shut them.

"What's this?" He asked, later realizing he was observing me the whole time  ::shock:: . He sees the stuff and I wonder if he can understand Korean, but say nothing. Well, eventually I do say something and Miyavi laughs, teasingly shoving my knee, saying something among the lines of "You're a real Chinese gangster aren't you?"

I find this funny, for how would a guy who grew up in Japan know what a Chinese mafia person be like, let alone compare it to me. I become slightly puzzled. He asks me if there's anywhere I want to go. I didn't want to really go too far, maybe to a park or somewhere less... indoors. He smiles, we laugh, joke, etc. He hugs me before I wake up.

Yes, I do admit to staring at a picture of him yesterday, yes I was looking for new wallpaper to put up on my computer. No, he's not my wallpaper. And yes, I do realize this is a rather pointless, but pleasant dream, of ways to keep my overworked self happy.

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> Yay! I think Inevitable is sick of me saying this but I had a dream of Miyavi last night. [I never told her the dream though O.o] It may have been only one dream, but it was very nice indeed.



When you sing about it the whole way to first period, one might just get sick of it...

But you never said anything in 5th and 6th (like you promised). Yay =]

At least he didn't try to kill you like I said...

----------


## mark

he he so there is someone lucidbulbs likes then lol

sounds like it was a nice dream there. I was not expecting the comment to the child lol your evil  :wink2:  ..jk  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 26th 2008*

Of course I'd like Miyavi, mark, he's like, the muse of J-Rock, Pop, etc. Very talented indeed.

>.< I had a plethora of dreams, which were all wasted and forgotten. Except for the math related ones.

The Teacher-
There's my math teacher, sitting in corner crying over people because they didn't understand the lesson. I'm [twistedly] amused by this, and even more so that I got it easily and saw it was just her they didn't get.

The Math-
I was trying to calculate a 2sinxcosx equation and began to calculate it with the time and add. 2sinxcox +2sinsinxcosx +2:13 [cosutany]. It really was gibberish at the time.

Note- I'm sick-ish, so sick-ish I wrote a whole sentence backwards on accident, but fixed it. [yrev detnelat deedni]

----------


## Inevitable Craze

That math is giberish =o
I would probably be twistedly amused by that too - don't feel alone.

----------


## mark

> Of course I'd like Miyavi, mark, he's like, the muse of J-Rock, Pop, etc. Very talented indeed.



 ::shock::  checked out his vids on youtube....not at all how I pictured him! I thought he would be some pop type person but wow I was surprised he he






> The Teacher-




ha ha lucid bulbs you really are a dark horse I tell you!! lol although I must admit I am highly amused by this new evil side  ::lol:: .... ::evil:: 





> The Math-




well as far as I can tell I can see trigonometry...well I think ...its been 8 years since I last did it lol 

did you do that on your post it notes?

!sdrawkcab gniht elohw eht etorw uoy fi detnelat yrev, deedni

lol thats all I can do ha ha to much effort

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 28th 2008*





> checked out his vids on youtube....not at all how I pictured him! I thought he would be some pop type person but wow I was surprised he he



 I have a very varied taste in things mark  ::lol::  which I'm sure you've found out by now  :wink2: 




> ha ha lucid bulbs you really are a dark horse I tell you!! lol although I must admit I am highly amused by this new evil side ....



 Trust me, I can be very, _very_ mean at times. [/quote]




> did you do that on your post it notes?
> 
> !sdrawkcab gniht elohw eht etorw uoy fi detnelat yrev, deedni
> 
> lol thats all I can do ha ha to much effort



 Nope I did it all on the computer, goes to show you how sick I was, getting better though, even if it's slowly. 

Overslept, I had three dreams, but they were forgotten. Remembered the dreams I had the night before when I went to bed, then forgot again >.<

----------


## mark

> I have a very varied taste in things mark  which I'm sure you've found out by now




 ::lol::  he he I alway pictured you going for the well turned out guy, you know the ones who are all tonned and tanned and perfect hair etc. it never crossed my mind that you would be into  what? rockers? punks sort of look




> Trust me, I can be very, _very_ mean at times.




 :tongue2:  good stuff! another shock you really didnt strike me as a mean person, not that its a bad thing or owt  :smiley: 





> Overslept, I had three dreams, but they were forgotten. Remembered the dreams I had the night before when I went to bed, then forgot again >.<



ah I hate that! when you remember just before you fall asleep then forget in the morning very annoying lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*February 29th 2008*





> he he I alway pictured you going for the well turned out guy, you know the ones who are all tonned and tanned and perfect hair etc. it never crossed my mind that you would be into what? rockers? punks sort of look



 I like that type too, I do like Rain/Bi remember? Hehe, but yeah, varfied tastes. So long as he's got a good personality, is smarter/as smart as me, and looks at least ok, I'm happy. It's not always about the looks  :smiley: 





> good stuff! another shock you really didnt strike me as a mean person, not that its a bad thing or owt



 Thanks. I'm usually mean if I'm coffee deprived or lack sleep or are hungry... unless you manage the rare case and rub me the wrong way. [/quote]






> ah I hate that! when you remember just before you fall asleep then forget in the morning very annoying lol




Well... It happened again, twice. Once when I woke up, and now when I got up from my "sick people" nap. Something about a village I suppose... And something forgotten.

Forgotten >.<

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*March 1st 2008*

Well, me being sick led to three very amusing dreams, though the third one was more action type cool, the first one had this mysterious, omniscient vibe, and of course, I'm all into that  :smiley:  [Second one was okay, the balloons kept popping]

Modern Shamans-
A dark night, the cold concrete, the strange warmth in the outdoor air; it was all relative. Relative, how peculiar, but true, for on the edge of a roof top, near where solid rock and ethereal water collide, yet didn't. Indeed it was confusing, but at the same time, as understood as the fact that I wasn't alone. 

At the edge, the was a sienna cover aloft wooden staffs. Underneath, a figure beckoned me. And here is where everything becomes harder to explain.[For everything was a mix of logic, art, and dream, all in one.] It was a he, but his face was as shifting as the ethereal water a yard or two away from this "tent." He had dark eyes and dark hair at the same time he had a ram's skull. [ Salvador Dali influence I think, for the only meaning I can derive from a ram's skull is the meaning Dali believed it to be, a dream sign of death.] 

Weirder yet, it was not alarming. Calm, calm, calm, that's all I felt. So I sat with him and noticed things I hadn't before. Incense sticks that burned little smoke yet gave off light, a native cloth/mat of some sort, and jars. Not to mention the area outside of the "tent"; a smooth ledge that went around and supposedly through where we were. There was no staircase or door on this roof top, only us, the tent, and the water.

"You never said what the dream was," he recalled, moving the jars about. And that's when it hit me, I was like him, a shaman or something that valued dreams, or at least read them. I told him something, and we seriously talked of things [and my recall fails me there]. 

Another figure walks up, orange hair and another face forgotten. He tried to reminded me how this was a dying art, an art passed down through the generations, and some other stuff. I believe I had to find something, and the scene switched to an old, eighteenth century manor. They sighed and gave in, they just have to wait if they wanted me to get it right.

I blame the chat with Rashid and Inevitable over stuff he calls shams might have vaguely clicked my "out-there" button on. That, and my trying to recall the native culture of the Philippines. [Which I can only relate in a sense that almost every Asian culture reveres dreams to some importance.]

Amusement Park-
This one was a bit more on the normal side. 


The park was just coming to life, and I just watched. The workers file in, the doors open up, L-chan and I went in. We had tickets, so why not? Well apparently, I "stole us in" since the owner was this witchy-character who claimed we couldn't know the layout of the park before-hand, as it opened up only today.

I complained to her that she was an environmental killer, using fertilizers that purposely kept all plant life from growing on the park land, where rare herbs could grow. I left her, and began to explore the place.

I saw a little boy, with the most darling eyes and such a lovely shade of dark flesh [yes, I am a freak over colors]. He ws tired of being in line for something, and looked at me hopefully, so I summoned up a balloon for him. It made his day, and mine.

Later on, as I'm managing the place [though I'm only a "theif" I apparently somehow took over the place] giving people balloons and keeping everything running smoothly. I see Ken-ken in his suit, near the lake. He wonders when I'll get off and I say soon. I find myself in my black dress, wondering why it's night all the sudden. 

I close up shop, and get tossed by a giant balloon, that pops while I'm over the lake, where I meet some guy. We chat for a bit, but I remember Ken-ken and go look for him. He's annoyed, and calls me a cowgirl [what in the dream was taken to me as whore] and he storms off, leaving me lost.


Inevitable, please stop talking about the theme parks in Dubai. It led to this weird dream and I rather quit arguing with you that I don't need to go to another country for amusement parks since most are in America. [Except Tokyo's Hello Kitty Land,  ::lol:: ]

Superman's UFO-
Will Post Later-er [too much work to do; yes, it was vivid enough for short-term me to remember this long]

I don't watch Superman or Small-Ville [sp?] so yeah....

And as a reminder to me that this still exists (since I didn't use it during those unpostable lucids it's being updated):

Lucid counter for Year 2008:

This Month: 0
~WILD 1
~DILD 5
~MILD 1
~WBTB
Total for Year: 7

----------


## Sanquis

> Weirder yet, it was not alarming. Calm, calm, calm, that's all I felt. So I sat with him and noticed things I hadn't before. Incense sticks that burned little smoke yet gave off light, a native cloth/mat of some sort, and jars. Not to mention the area outside of the "tent"; a smooth ledge that went around and supposedly through where we were. There was no staircase or door on this roof top, only us, the tent, and the water.
> 
> "You never said what the dream was," he recalled, moving the jars about. And that's when it hit me, I was like him, a shaman or something that valued dreams, or at least read them. I told him something, and we seriously talked of things [and my recall fails me there]. 
> 
> Another figure walks up, orange hair and another face forgotten. He tried to reminded me how this was a dying art, an art passed down through the generations, and some other stuff. I believe I had to find something, and the scene switched to an old, eighteenth century manor. They sighed and gave in, they just have to wait if they wanted me to get it right.



Wow, your dreams are awesome! Very artistic. You sound like "the chosen one" from some strange kung-fu movie or something  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> Modern Shamans-
> 
> That, and my trying to recall the native culture of the Philippines. [Which I can only relate in a sense that almost every Asian culture reveres dreams to some importance.]




yes I think all other culture with exception to the "western" culture places importance on dreams and things like that. Its a shame but the western culture seems to place no value on things which are not physical if you get what I mean.

I dont know much about the Philippines but I remember once seeing a picture of people crucifying them selves  now thats dedication lol  ::lol:: 

Interesting dream there, I do wounder about that death omen, maybe its not literal death but more the death of something which you hold dear. like maybe your feeling for Ken-Ken after all he has not been round much lately


 




> Amusement Park-
> 
> 
> Superman's UFO-



looking forward to reading them  :smiley:

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> Overslept, I had three dreams, but they were forgotten. Remembered the dreams I had the night before when I went to bed, then forgot again >.<



=o
Chelly's special...then again...I did that last night too D:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Wow, your dreams are awesome! Very artistic. You sound like "the chosen one" from some strange kung-fu movie or something



Haha! That's funny  ::bowdown:: You made my day~ Glad you liked the dream. It was very odd to me at the time. Ha! I can't stop laughing.

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> I blame the chat with Rashid and Inevitable over stuff he calls shams might have vaguely clicked my "out-there" button on. That, and my trying to recall the native culture of the Philippines. [Which I can only relate in a sense that almost every Asian culture reveres dreams to some importance.]



Glad to see that I was part of the inspiration for a dream?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*March 5th 2008*

Well, I hate to announce it, but I won't be on DV so much. Major AP reviews [rewriting the whole book] and lots of other work to be done. Not to mention my life got a bit more social... Sorry DV, this marks the beginning of my away-ness, I may lurk, but not touch.


Working Fragments-
Me with the President organizing the show.

Me calculating the MM of CCl4 in my sleep.

The President and I again, running about doing work, me chasing that lurks in the shadows.

Weird, unexplainable dreams by now. Games and random stuff.

----------


## Inevitable Craze

Ew...MM D:

Ap exam review =/

----------


## meggyfayephotography

*insert incredibly sad face here* 
Oh wait, can't I do that?
 ::cry::  ::sad2::  ::morecrying::  ::damnit:: 
I think you get the point. 
I hope you wont be too busy to talk on AIM at least...  :Sad:

----------


## mark

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

 :Sad:  theres me coming to see another cool dream from lucidbulbs and it turns out she is leaving  ::damnit:: 

It most certainly will be a shame to see you leave, I have really enjoyed our conversations, and your dreams my friend. 

he he by more social does that mean things with DH have worked out in your favour  :wink2: 

Good luck with the work, I would wish you look but I dont think you'll need it

----------


## The Cusp

From everyone's comments, I thought you were leaving for good.  AP reviews and other work won't last forever, and this site isn't going anywhere.  You'll be back!

----------


## icephoinex

Wow I feel like its 12/21/12=doomsday

I'm to depressed to even look at my test now...thnx

----------


## mark

ok err whats a AP review...lol I am English ha ha  :Oops:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

At my high school, AP stood for Advanced Placement. It was the highest level of the class you could take, for the really smart kids.

----------


## icephoinex

Ya AP stands for advanced placement. And coupling it with 1 of the best highschool(choate) in the country= headache

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Just read this, makes me feel sad  :Sad: 

Life can be busy, i don't know if you'll read this, but i hope you enjoy yourself, life takes priority of course, its sad to see you go, but just know that were always here if you fancy coming back. Just don't abandon us completely!  ::roll:: 

Take care and get some dreams in when you can  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*March 18th 2008*

I miss you guys too much! I know I don't have time to reply to each of your posts, but I do say, they are very dear and up-lifting to me. I have been keepying my DJ on my comp, and so here is a vague collection of the dreams I've had. I'll find time [hopefully during break] to properly be on.

"
*March 6th 2008*

AH! I love you guys, and yes, I'll still be on AIM and I'll be free to chat with you whenever [even while working]. No, no change with DH yet, but I want to try something and see what comes of it.
I know I said yesterday would be my last, but last night I had a lucid, and if I'm to go on a DV hiatus, I should at least leave you with a hiatus worthy dream. I'll keep a rough DJ on my computer to post back up when I've been able to learn how to balance this workload, or the workload is gone...

The Queen of Potatoes-
There wasn't much more to it. Me, a motorcycle, and a pay toll. Maybe it would ahve been better if I wasn't going 112 mph, or maybe it would be better if toll speeds weren't 20 mph, but either way, I somehow made it through without losing control. I had a bag on my back, and the wind in my face, in a pleasant way [which is impossible at 112 mph speeds].

Rashid (7:24:50 PM): what was it
LucidBulbs (7:25:23 PM): something about the queen of potatoes and vodka, and this crazy woman who was trying to kill me by connecting a colander to a battery and placing it on the oven
LucidBulbs (7:25:29 PM): so I got bored
LucidBulbs (7:25:31 PM): became lucid
LucidBulbs (7:25:36 PM): summoned miyavi and a car
LucidBulbs (7:25:41 PM): got bored at talking to him
LucidBulbs (7:25:50 PM): and talked to chelsea, who wanted sushi
LucidBulbs (7:25:57 PM): and reconstructed the world
LucidBulbs (7:26:17 PM): gave up lucidity when I was bored and had no other tasks I felt like doing or could think of
LucidBulbs (7:26:24 PM): and threw he crazy woman into jail
LucidBulbs (7:26:32 PM): where "light torture" would be used
Rashid (7:26:54 PM): light torture?
LucidBulbs (7:27:00 PM): yuh
LucidBulbs (7:27:22 PM): something about a vine and a bema of light would drive her into sanity then insanity all over again
LucidBulbs (7:27:29 PM): the castle had a bunch of fancy people
LucidBulbs (7:27:40 PM): I was sort of hoping to see Dorian Gray

Lucid counter for Year 2008:
This Month: 1
~WILD 1
~DILD 5
~MILD 1*
~WBTB
Total for Year: 8 

[PS- I love you guys so much *hugs*]



*March 10th 2008*


Snakes-
It was tragic. Back at Chichester, I stood outside where a snake was on the ground. I tried to back away, but it got me. And by that, I mean it tried to eat me, its mouth went for my right leg. I was trying to get my father to remove the beast for me, but he kept saying in a moment or so. By the time it was halfway up my calf, I got tired of waiting. It felt icky in there with the snake trying to digest me. I ripped it in two with some effort, the pink innards bright and slick. Disgusted, I threw it off, and went off to another fancy hotel where some random drama pursued.




*March 13th 2008*


Written in 3rd POV upon Inevitable’s request. I miss you guys so much....


Espertise-
It started outside. Foggy, cool, the sun sat high above. Three men, one choice. There she was, a bride to-be. Tiger sighed and talked to another, not the groom to-be, but a man in black. Leather, trench-coats, everywhere. 

“I could free you, I could let you walk into the sun” his arms snaked around her from behind. His breath cooled her neck. The sun penetrated the mist. Now or never, the choice was hers. Marry or roam in the light; live another life.

She made no reply, so he chose for her. But not before he allowed her time to think. He nibbled on her neck, waiting. There was no reply, so taking another’s fate into his own, he held her tightly and bit the nape of her neck.

The world was blue, a shade shy of cool. She felt it all. The mist clamoring around her hand, the chill all about. His grip, faintly there. 

[Woke up to get a blanket]

The mist faintly existed in a cave all around. It wafted as her eyes lingered about. A door to the west, a merchant setting shop nearby, and a group of people whom she knew not. Allies of Tiger, they were doing a favor.

And Tiger? At home, at our base. She sighed and joined them, and everything began to change.

Esper. Ebony, accents of cobalt. A creature of Phoenicia, a god of the past. Kill or be killed, those were the only options left.

Ignorant of mortality, she boldly approached unarmed. The others? Stocking up, praying for her life. It roared and beckoned with a pound of its fist. She barely escaped for something was amiss. It twasn’t mortal, so she scrambled and fled (all for the sake of weapons).

No dagger, no spear, not even a gauntlet in sight. A sword was tossed forward, they cared for her life. Taking it, she came, gazing at the goods below. Frantically she put on a leather ring, still searching for something more. It wasn’t there, she lost her will. Powerless without two meager earrings.

She called forth mist and made all flee. No one argued, not that any would want to. Out through the door, into the sun.

~

They made it home, tired and sweating. She hoped she wouldn’t stay alone, but the others had other things to do. Lucky for her, he was there.

Alone and one the floor, Jae’s gaze roamed to her. ‘Awkward’ she thought, remembering something important.

“Jae,” she was beside him, sitting on her knees. “I, I know this is late but I had to say this to your face. Happy Birthday.” She bowed, red. 

He laughed, he smiled. “You don’t need to look so bad. It’s fine, I’m happy.”
A chat ensued, words lost even to those who were there.

She found him touching her, arm to arm. From there sprouted a hug, laughter, joy. More words, more laughs, more contact. She found herself on the floor, looking up and the one who pinned her down affectionately. 

“I’m happy you’re here I like it.” She flushed, his words were honest, his eyes conveyed care. Nothing more than an innocent sickness, affection, l.




*March 14th 2008*


Tea-
There was this delicious green tea in this beautiful tea shop. I wanted to drink it, but to taste anything at all, one would need to add in a crescent shaped mint [at least, it had the texture of a mint… the life saver kind] or a sun blast shaped mint. I couldn’t see why there were two choices and couldn’t make up my mind on what to drink.

*March 16th 2008*

Trinity Blood-
Abel, from Trinity Blood, was there along with myself and a very immense stream of enemies. Abel was kind of hungry, so we agreed to let him do all the “fighting.” After a hundred or so people, the enemies’ leaders came in to witness a terrible sight. Abel, in his 60&#37; form, digesting away hundreds of peons, and me, well, hiking through the pile of digestive tubes I stacked upon one another, forming a bloody pile [which remotely resembled sauerkraut]. I was kind of sad that Abel wouldn’t let me hug him… He was too focused on eating….


Murderer-
Murderer. Murderer. Why haven’t you been taken out? Can’t the world tell, that you’ve shot their own down. 
Murder. Murder. I’m on to you. I see it in your eyes, the killer truth.
Fleeing, Fighting. This is what you’ll put me through? It’ll take more than hilly streets, spirit dragons, and cars to stop me.

Street shops. Empty stores. Just you, me, and your next victim. I’ve got a gun. You’ve got a gun. Let’s play roulette. 
I shoot. It’s a blank. Too bad it wasn’t fair. I never said Russian, I’m pointing at you. You smile, you nit. A crazy madwoman. The victim, poor lad, is in the crossfire. Thank goodness he’s safe.

Here, I got it, just for you. A real gun. Aren’t you happy? Die now or in prison, your choice. I’d shoot, but we know what would happen. Peas and bullets are different things no? Why does it not shoot out bullets to me I suppose? Either way, you’ll die one day, the murderer always loses.


Schools-
Four schools labeled DN. These schools, based off of what grades they taught, had a tower. Elementary had a stub of one, the college had one large one with the sorority dorms in the middle of the tower. I think I broke in and destroyed their lovely castle. Oh, and accused a man of ogling at me, well… I called him a pedophile and flicked him off, hey, my dream, my choice.

_Last Night:_
I was in math class and the teacher was giving people cookies, but she was trying to sell mine to me. She said fifty cents for one, so I wanted two. I only had a twenty on me, and she said she had no change. I knew she was lying. She wouldn't give me change, so I decided not to buy one. 

I scooped up some melted chocolate and drew an octopus on the floor. She then tried to make a WANTED poster of it... but failed, miserably. Oh, then I got fed up and did something devious, but I forgot what.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> Tea-
> There was this delicious green tea in this beautiful tea shop. I wanted to drink it, but to taste anything at all, one would need to add in a crescent shaped mint [at least, it had the texture of a mint the life saver kind] or a sun blast shaped mint. I couldnt see why there were two choices and couldnt make up my mind on what to drink.



Why does this not surprise me at all  ::chuckle:: 

You should have drunk something at least!!!

That reminds me, i'm still not through all that tea i got when i came to the US, still got 1/3 of a box to go. But i've run out of that stuff that i sent you, i really liked the taste of it as well  :Sad: 

I hope you do return sometime soon, but we all need breaks sometimes don't we. All the best with things until you return, and thanks for posting your dreams and more, always an interesting/inspiring read.

All the best  ::cry::

----------


## mark

::D:  I got all my hopes up when I cam in thinking you would be back!

Still its nice to see you had some good dreams LB

I really hope your life goes well, you know should you choose not to come back it really has been a pleasure to know you   :smiley:  but you should know you will always have friend here.  ::hug::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*March 27th, 2008*

You can say I am somewhat back. It depends. If I don't pass out here and now from exhaustion, and have time between my Break work, I can write down my dreams and talk a bit...

March 24th: Indestructible:
Oh mercy no, it's raining down on me. A gateway from a tears, the warmth of a shelter, from themed to built I move. A Museum, a priest. Church in session, pay up now. 

Extortion, accusations. The priest gets it all. Tithing is to the willing, only the corrupt force bullion to move.

He stole it. He has it. Those blasted family heirlooms. The Immortal Water and the Eternal Youth Bread. 

One Command, and he's gone. I take the immortality, but not for me, for this baby in my arms, for those on this building/ship. Captain Jack Sparrow is in control, and oddly enough my husband. I know he's up to something reckless, even as I go off the the bathroom to ponder why if this is a dream, and I have a baby, why aren't my boobs bigger [milk pervys, it was an innocent question].

The child looks too small for me not to, so I wonder why even in this dream, if I can do anything possible, and have a child at my age, can't I get that much to happen.

I come back out to see a shop where I, not wanting to rob the people of their products, just ask merely of the price and origin of these unique stones. The shopkeeper insists that she gives me this beautiful rain drop filled [sapphire] choker as a gift for being so kind to her.

I take it and wear it, looking for Jack, to find him growing green and drying seaweed on the floor below. I know he wanted to crash the ship, he didn't like what had happened to the priest.  Well, the mold had summoned a whirlpool, much to my lack of surprise. I made the child immortal, dragged him off to the edge of the ship, and we both jumped off, into the whirlpool. 

Getting sucked in as the ship was being destroyed, I was shocked that under such pressure I only felt cool, calm water, and could see just fine, as if I were built to survive these things like they were everyday occurrences.

I dragged us to shore and knocked some sense into the bloody pirate.

[Forgive me for the senselessness, it goes with the lack of sleep part.]

Lucid counter for Year 2008:
This Month: 2
~WILD 1
~DILD 5*
~MILD 2
~WBTB
Total for Year: 9

March 25th: Dead Child:
My math teacher- I couldn't believe it, I was at her house- wanted me to bury her dead child from long ago. For some reason, I complied, and with my bare hands, dug through mud to make crystalline-shaped grave hole for the stereotypical shaped casket to be placed into. I go back inside, to find her requesting me to resurface the child. 

I do, to find the child not dead and rotting, but alive... yet dead. [It's a concept I understood fully in the dream.] Green eyes, baby face, I could have sworn he was another of those blasted elves after a kiss. [See a variety of previous dreams.] But that was not what triggered lucidity. He was wiser than his physical age, just like an elf. 

He made me follow him, down hallways, white upon white. "You know who I am?" 

"Yes... the one who buried me." He had such soothing voice. I lost him around a corner, finding myself in a store in a mall. There's a red and white snake, scales the texture of rocks and the gleam of horns. 

"Come with me, I can get you out of here safe." And with that, we're invisible. 

It's not until after we get out [via fighting some ninjas with these light beam crosses, weird eh?], that I find myself underneath my black blanket. The boy is back, his arms around me. 

We're in another hallway, all in azures and faint hues. A cross in the background, text on a board. And yet, why does such subtle surrounds cause lucidity? Well... I kind of realize my top was _replaced by_ the sheet. Not that it bugs me. Its thick, this is a dream, and I'm just there, sitting, talking to the boy, summoning tiny items, all until I wake up. 

This is what we get for talking about how a certain friend's grandpa is dead, but can't be buried, so he's in their living room.

Lucid counter for Year 2008:
This Month: 3
~WILD 1
~DILD 6*
~MILD 2
~WBTB
Total for Year: 10

March 26th: Dance:
It's after school and my dearly beloved Tiger and Jae want me to go off and dance to Purpleline with them. But can't, well, more of, I'm not in the mood. Who cares if there's a giant DBSK tour bus that they're heading into [which was purple oddly enough]. They plead, they beg. Bribes of gourmet pizza, no more Chinese noodles, etc. But no, I don't wanna. And so the dream goes on like this: I keep wandering around, trying to avoid them, until I decide I want to go, so I steal a white truck and go, much to my father's disapproval.

March 27th: Death:
Just forgotten. Something as bizarre as my recent dreams.

PS: The dead man is in an urn.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Police & The Ghetto [Previously dubbed Death]-
There were a lot of classmates there with me, wherever there was. Chowder, Meggy, and some other people are holding metal covered plates, just staring at me as I run amok. I leave, going to a local summoner's house to sit in a room, which was supposed to launch me into space. It didn't work, and I bust out of the room, and angry ten year old, tripping over comfy, but thick, blankets and pillows.

I end up teleporting, or being teleported, to a bank/fast food joint, where a friend acts like he's robbing a person as a joke. He finds himself suddenly with a black wallet in his hands, though his act wasn't near anyone. It's loaded with $500 bills. The police come and we sneak out.

We're suddenly in Brooklyn, near a river of some sort. It's night time, and we're worried, there's a gang nearby that saw his magic act, and we knew that we were bound to be shot and robbed at our rates. I ponder an escape plan, the enemy closes in, I wake up.

Shuttles returning and little sleep make for interesting dream material. I'm beginning to notice how my age in dreams is never constant. Often I'm a child at one point, my age at another, then a taller, maybe older me, at other times. I never really mention it too much though, because the changes are too often at times, like how my clothes change often lately. Still lots of jeans and black and white. The pirate one from a few nights ago, I was in a red and white corset dress at some point.

----------


## The Cusp

Glad you found some time to update!   I'm beginning to think you have a thing for pirates.  And church.

----------


## NeAvO

That last dream sort of reminds me of the film Jumper with the teleporting and moneh  :tongue2: 

Good to see your dream journal is up and running.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*March 30th 2008*

O.O I had planned on posting all my dreams from the last post forth, but somehow work intervened, so, here's what I can remember of those dreams... man, my recall is going poof lately.





> Glad you found some time to update! I'm beginning to think you have a thing for pirates. And church.



 If I have a thing for pirates... then I hope it's pirates with nice, normal teeth... *shudders* I think school's ruined any image of "normal" pirates after Mister Three-Jewel/Sinbad. As for Church, what can I say? It happens.





> That last dream sort of reminds me of the film Jumper with the teleporting and moneh 
> 
> Good to see your dream journal is up and running.



 Wah! I wish it was more like Jumper, I may not have liked all of the movie, but I liked the whole Jumping. 

03.28.08; Pre-Cal:
This, though it did start off with lots of school relations and math, was very nice indeed. Another illogical place though. I was in a lobby, well, the reception hall trying to reach the lobby before it took off. Yes, I did say "took off," as in, like the back of a moving train. I did make it, the café was still open and Miggy was doing his homework. 

A.R was there, and I ran by her asking where Jae was, I had a mid-term to make up and I rather have someone smart help me drill it into my anti-math head. 

Well, Jae was nowhere to be found, but I did find Tiger in the hidden loft bumming out, so I made him help me. Soon after, Jae did show up so they both taught me until we reached the destination.

It was there I found myself in a run down, 1960's store that my step sisters were managing, my little sister was with me, and I wasn't in the mood to work. I swung about, put something away, and called it quits for the night.

It was back in my apartment, I noticed something weird. Apparently my little sister and I had been exposed to something strange and I was adopting some weird abilities of a bear, while my sister was elsewhere, having the same happen to her albeit it was black widow.

I find myself with some rich guy who's helping me break out of _his_ corporate building. We leave that to enter one of his stores-I forget the reason why this is all happening but- and try to break into another one of his buildings. We took out just about his entire military force too...

At the roof of his building was a zen garden delicately balanced upon a lake of black water, you'd have sworn you weren't on the roof. Everything was misting up. There were elemental symbols on certain sections. I could feel the pull of energies at a red board [I think it was a Taoist floor pattern]. I made my sister and another person come to it. Nico wanted to come but the energy dissipated every time she came near it. And so, as the moon was coming out, the pull was getting stronger, next thing I know, we're off the face of the planet. Just gone. I can't remember what happened after that....

I had mid-terms the day of that dream... the whole me exhausted thing? That was that day. Five hours and cotangents were the same as tangents on graphical scales in my mind, simplifying a complex equation was enough to make me ADD and stare out the window for half the [two hour] test....

03.29.08; Driving:
I was merely breaking into a home when someone with me decided we should go driving. He stopped driving on the highway and I drove us back... until a cop came and I remembered I have no liscence... then I just floored it.

03.30.08; Byzantine & Such-
Something that ended with me throwing Roman spell cards at someone >.<

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> 03.29.08; Driving:
> I was merely breaking into a home...



Yeah, as you do  :tongue2: 

Haha, i regularly break into peoples homes  ::roll:: 

Its good to see todays chunk of dreams. It really is like receiving a magazine subscription, but on a more regular basis  ::D: 

The driving dream cracked me up though lol, you make everything sound so easy as though you are experienced in that area  ::chuckle::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*March 31st, 2008*





> Yeah, as you do







> Haha, i regularly break into peoples homes 
> 
> Its good to see todays chunk of dreams. It really is like receiving a magazine subscription, but on a more regular basis 
> 
> The driving dream cracked me up though lol, you make everything sound so easy as though you are experienced in that area



 Haha, it seemed normal at the time, glad you liked yesterday's addition. 

Sleep was good, too many dreams though >.< It all got jumbled up, I know I had five but they all simmered themselves into a burnt medley of one.

History drives dreams Insane:
Time starts, not now, not later, but in the past. Times that escape the stretched of empathy. Meet the Empire. Islamic Empire, of the lovely 900's. The sun is up, bright, burning. 

It switched, society-now- in the present. I sat down, both relieved and confused, time wasn't going to wait on me, I figured, so I meandered off. I think I fell into a waterfall in the road, I'm not sure, my dreams are getting more hectic and random as of late.

The rest is a blur, and a headache too. 

Inevitable! Save me! Take me with you to NYC, I don't care if you're already there, just save me from this historical nightmare of a review >.<

Dream inspired by the lovely hundred or so pages I condensed down to twenty or so pages, oh, and some obscene desire to become lucid to _escape_ it all.

----------


## mark

hey LB  :smiley: 

Glad to see your still popping in every now and then  :smiley: 

you still have really good recall and I really like the rooftop garden with the mist and element signs it sounds really mystical  ::bowdown::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*Aprils Fooled, 2008*




> hey LB







> Glad to see your still popping in every now and then 
> 
> you still have really good recall and I really like the rooftop garden with the mist and element signs it sounds really mystical



 Lol, I'm so happy you enjoy my visits, but I'd die without going on once in awhile.... Glad that my recall hasn't degraded into a worm yet  :smiley: 

So sad... I had this entry done already, then I closed the window by accident >.< I wanna cry, it was written just right too.

Jae to Leon; A Night of Extremes-

A guide to reboot my deadened soul:

- Jae & Movies
- Priest & Fat man
- Purity of Arts
- Samurai Escort
- Crap Hole
- Leon the Unknown
- Mel the Gifter
- Bathrooms

Like all bright, happy, long dreams, this one started out in the dark. The black void of night consumed everything nearby, only dim lights revealed my location. A theater. Jae was nearby, along with other IB peoples. We were attempting to chat... which failed miserably. I was too conscious for once, Jae wasn't as chatty as usual, and we were both nervous. Though, as to why, I don't know, I doubt IRL or dreams he would be mutual.

"Aw, quit ogling and get into the theaters" Barg laughed. Awk~ward. He took my hand and we went off to the the theaters, sitting next to each other. [It was much more dramatic but I'm too lazy to set the mood.]

~

It was no longer dark. I was no longer inside. In a stone city covered in grass and weeds, I stood under an arch. Cool breeze, heavenly blue skies, it would have been paradise. A priest nearby, mutter Latin as he went by, incense burning.

And there was a fat man. Dressed in Victorian attire, portly and pale, he was representing sin. The focus switched to the weeds. They too were sin. And so I plucked them out of the ground, the grass needed freedom, not strangulation.

A natural charm. The weeds were gone under the arch and the fat man could not enter. "Join me, after being on one side for so long, wouldn't you rather switch?" One of a million dream propositions I've had. I knew all too well that even if I wanted to, it wouldn't be worth it. And so, I flatly said no.

~

It's raining, in Belgium. I'm up in an apartment, teaching a child the essence of art. The fat man waits, not physically, but in a gossamer sense, outside the window, five stories above the slowly flooding streets. [Inevitable, it's like how Inentity's city would be, but less stories for a commonplace building.]

Fin. Later.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Okay, I guess I'll continue from where I left off:

A guide to reboot my deadened soul:

- Jae & Movies
- Priest & Fat man
- Purity of Arts
- Samurai Escort
- Crap Hole
- Leon the Unknown
- Mel the Gifter
- Bathrooms

And how is it, that an art form can be pure? Well, tis neither verbal or musical, a note or a word, not even abstract thought. Then what is it? Everything, nothing, all at once. The best things usually are on the fringe of existence, sanity, and whatnot. A note is carried out, golden wisps appear. When the note is given more; emotions, care, words, a mouth, it goes into something more. Tapestries can be formed, a bubbly flower, not of glass yet clear, not of life yet moving. 

It was easier to do it than it was to teach it, but that was the point was it not. To teach a dying art? The child was tempted each time to give up, but with simple words of truth [and a blue polka-dot stool] she moved on.

~

The sun had risen, the storm had passed, on the edge of Belgium I was with my uncle. I kept telling him of how last time I was in Belgium, I had managed to get lost even with my Kuya's Tom-Tom. He stopped when he realized I was serious, or maybe it was from the figure looming over me.

Six feet tall, clad in purple kimono, and long black hair swept back: meet Kai the samurai, my escort apparently. I did not question why, not that he would have probably answered me. [And yes, even I realized this was a dream too surreal to be real but I'm not labeling it pink, pink ruins my mood as I go through it.]

Immediately he took me on a different route, leading me down a wet [scentless sewer?] tunnel. This would be one of many Mister Samurai would take me down, apparently for my safety. Not that I complained, it didn't smell, and inside some of these pathways were members of an organization we were aiding. [Somehow he turned that "him" to "we" on me.]

~

Well, it was nice going through the system until he made me go to the last place, which literally reeked dung and algae. There was a movie playing there, but I didn't want to be in the dark any longer, as the movie's light was hurting my eyes.

~

We exited and it was night again. [Yes, two days were put into a four hour dream.] And there was this party. You see, I was invited, according to Kai, but I wasn't supposed to me the host/star of it, Leon. But not even my babysitter samurai couldn't stop that. 

He sat at a table, black suit with equally black hair [in a complex style that reminded me of one of Miyavi's really old hairstyles], deep brown eyes, and a sulking face. We were on opposite ends of the place, but he still saw me. His eyes lit up, a puppy finding it's master. I, on the other hand, merely wondered if he knew me. 

Kai must have noticed this, because ushered me away from Leon quick. Not that it could possibly last forever, this was _Leon's_ party after all. 

"Why can't I see him?"

"Because he's not good, he's part of the corporation, if you get caught by him, it'll be bad." I had no idea what it meant, but Leon was innocent enough. That much I could certainly tell in my aware state.

~

And this is when a mysterious child named Mel decides to come to me, giving me a large bag full of expensive stuff as a late B-day gift to me. I'm extremely lost at that point, my birthday was almost half a year ago, so why give me something now? And of all places, someone else's B-Day party [though a fancy one at that]. I plopped it all upon Kai, and ran off to the bathroom, trying to sort things out.

~

Privacy and samurai obviously don't mix. Kai was trying to follow me into the ladies' room! He was concerned Leon would get me all alone after I came out of the bathroom.... It was then that Leon came to go to the bathroom. He looked at me all bright eyed, hoping to get a word in. But Kai more or less prevented him from it, Leon turned around and watched me get dragged off, in a mix of shock and awe. 

Leon would have gotten back to me too, since I was know sitting at the table he was sitting at earlier, somehow I lost Kai. I think I cursed out some bimbo, who was so dense she took it as a compliment. The phone rang before Leon could talk to me [he was on his way back too]....

I forgot to mention, in the dream, Belgium is both a city and country at once. Like all my dreams this week, it was inspired merely by a history book. One history book I'd love to burn....

Lucid counter for Year 2008:
This Month: 1
~WILD 1
~DILD 6
~MILD 2
~WBTB *
Total for Year: 10

----------


## Inevitable Craze

> Inevitable! Save me! Take me with you to NYC, I don't care if you're already there, just save me from this historical nightmare of a review >.<



Buy a plane ticket and I'll pick you up =]
We'll still have to do the review, though...





> I forgot to mention, in the dream, Belgium is both a city and country at once. Like all my dreams this week, it was inspired merely by a history book. One history book I'd love to burn....



I know how you feel. -dies-

*Special* dreams? xP

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*April 3rd, 2008*

Meh, sorry no post yesterday guys... I can't really remember the dream, something random... I'm sick so what remnants of "dreams" I had are weird and poor. I can say that sleep last night consisted of me shivering underneath a large pile of blankets and a heck load of pain killers. 

WTF?
It was hectic, every time I closed my eyes, the weirdest thing came into view. Dancing Turnips. And the occasional dancing plant [not turnip].

WTH?
Gone from turnips to squiggles that claimed to be dragons. They were supposedly a shortcut, but they kept eating each other, some grew wings and turned into a dragon before reverting to eggs. Trust me, sick people dreams are weird.

Nap-
A random child tried to ask me out >.<

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*April 5th 2008*

Well, I'm almost 100% better, better enough to have recall. Not been so keen on going onto DV lately, not because I don't love you guys, it's exactly because I love you guys I haven't been so keen >.<

Past HIs:
On Thursday night, it was radio voices, no one distinct, 'cept for Miyavi near the end.

On Friday night, it was random voices, I tried to manipulate them, but I tried a bit too hard, but eventually got some control over them, they were singing Sweeney Todd songs.


[HI includes sounds right?]

Minoan Sacrifice-
Ocean blue, sky freshly awakened, and a complex, yet minimalist wooden tower. What in the world was their relation to me? Everything. A girl in white toga, tied and struggling away from two men, twas me, trying to be free. They needed me up on the top of the tower, where an elaborate contraption made of silk and feathers would sacrifice me to a Greek god. [Hint one I was dreaming, the second hint? I wasn't scared for my life, as weird as that may seem.]

It was beautiful, it was tragic. Though I was but a sheep to be slaughtered, even I had to admire the simplistic aesthetics all about. No land in sight, a good thousand feet above water. Yet the blue hues and natural browns, along with the cream accents made it so serene. 

We reached the top. I knew I would die if I was allowed to be killed in the traditional manner. No escape, no chance of surviving. Just as well I knew the rippling waves would not break my body, that though I should die an instant death, I would not. [I have no definite idea when I figured out it was a dream, but I did.] 

The ultimate test was about to ensue. I was untied. I sprinted right off the tower. Not an experienced diver in the least, I merely belly flopped in, knowing that the pain and impact would kill me if I was wrong. I doubted myself, and yet, survived. 

Not remembering both tasks, but knowing one had to do with tsunamis, I thought of this as the perfect get away. I summoned up a tsunami, it was a tame one compared to the horrors of recent years witnessed, but strong enough to destroy the tower and send me off to Minoan islands. 

Unfortunately, I forgot to kill off both of my captors, and one survived the tsunami. He tried -with a log for a boat- to catch me, so I enjoyed manipulating the waters further and surf along, still sitting, clothes dry, as he (vainly) attempted to catch up to me. I think at the end of the dream I accidentally drowned him.... 

[And I didn't do Rome for the review, that was Inevitable's job....] Oh, I remembered when I became lucid. When I looked out into the ocean, the beauty was so breath-taking I knew it was surreal, sure I had doubts since my life was on the line, but it was worth going with my gut instinct.

Lucid Tragedy-
I swindled some guy out of his money, since I couldn't remember any tasks, personal or otherwise, I wanted to do. He ended up trying to kick me out of MIT, which I was never in in-the-first place, but I got a friend's lawyer [the friend was a good doctor] to sue him for me.

Lucid counter for Year 2008:
This Month: 3
~WILD 1
~DILD 6**
~MILD 2
~WBTB 1
Total for Year: 12

----------


## mark

hey great lucids there LB the water scene sounds incredibly beautiful  :smiley: 

I love that you managed to summon a Tsunami and even ride it all the way to a island  ::bowdown::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*April 6th 2008*





> hey great lucids there LB the water scene sounds incredibly beautiful 
> 
> I love that you managed to summon a Tsunami and even ride it all the way to a island



Haha, I think you would have liked the scene if you were there, sometime I should try summoning you next time I have a lucid with nice scenery. 

I've decided to try seeing how much control I can get over my HI without losing consciousness or waking myself from that limbo state [could be nice practice for WILDs now that I think of it, since to control it you'd need to be aware of it to a certain extent].

HI Practice: I ended up getting Ancafe to play music for me, well, no visual, unless you want to consider a random mailbox visual for that case.

Dreams: 

None.... Something school related, but I seemed to have forgotten it.

----------


## mark

he he that would be cool! you always have such brilliant scenery so it would be good to see how your dream me would act.

That is a brilliant Hi idea LB I bet it will have some really cool results. I cant wait to read more  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

> I've decided to try seeing how much control I can get over my HI without losing consciousness or waking myself from that limbo state [could be nice practice for WILDs now that I think of it, since to control it you'd need to be aware of it to a certain extent].



I had tried to control my HI awhile back as well.  I found it to be very different than controlling a lucid.  It was more of a subtle control than direct control.  I really don't know how else to describe it.  What do you think?  Did you notice any difference between HI control and lucid control?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*April 7th 2008*






> I had tried to control my HI awhile back as well. I found it to be very different than controlling a lucid. It was more of a subtle control than direct control. I really don't know how else to describe it. What do you think? Did you notice any difference between HI control and lucid control?



Yes, I did actually, it's much more subtle on control, but it's good, I think. That way, in a lucid, I can't kill the fun of being in a dream if I apply the same amount of control, and it'll feel a bit more natural.

Oh last night was terrible, I meant to go to bed early and didn't and woke up in the middle of my REM cycle.... Not used to alarm clocks waking me up so the dream literally ran from me.

HI Practice: Managed to see something that I can't remember right now, I think a sexy doctor, he was asking me if I was awake. I think that's why I gladly fell asleep >.<

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*April 8th 2008*

Yeah, I had an interesting dream last night, woke up at 3 AM from it, should have WBTBed but didn't  :Sad: 

The Drive By-
In a car, to my surprise, I find not a responsible, legal person driving, but a permit-less Ken-ken. Well, it's his brother's car, but no bro in sight. Just the same, it's me, him, Mae, and Maro-chan, in the car, driving through a nice, cool forest, maybe somewhere near New Jersey?

Well, either way, he eventually pulled over to the side of the road, he wanted me to drive. 

"Well, you have more experience than me, if it makes you comfy then why not?"

"Bu-but, I can't drive legally either, I waited the longest to even get my permit."

"At least you _have one_."

"Good point." With Ken-ken's point put up into place, I got into the car. And that, my friends, is when the car revolted.

Clearly turning the wheel towards the road, and certainly not in reverse, we end up on the forest _left_ of the car. Maro-chan had fallen out of a closed window and lay on forest grounds, not moving. We were scared she died, but realized she fell asleep when her sister checked on her. I don't remember if we left her there, but Ken-ken's parents' car was near us suddenly. Ken-ken wants me to try to drive it. Hardly a tap on the gas and I find myself [what can best be described as "jumped" though there were tire imprints proving otherwise] through the forest and into a large tree.

I cursed at the car, a necessary duty that I had to preform. Well, _I_ had made it to the theaters we were going to, but everyone else was still at the other side of the forest.  Fed up, as well as distrusting of the car, I walked back to where they should have been. I found one set of tire marks. I found the car empty where my tired marks began [so I _did_ jump and they tried to follow], so I just walked back to the blue car.

I drove it the rest of the way to the theaters, hoping they were there. 

I met this guy named Thom there, who I apparently knew [there's no way in hell I'd leave my laptop with a stranger, this baby is my life]. 

"Hey Thom, have you seen Ken-ken and Maro and the others?"

"Uh yeah, they went into that theater over there, they were waiting for you."

So I thank him, leave my laptop with him, and go to the theater. I slip in, slip out, and things get weird in a flash.

An over-sized koto is in my arms, long as can be, and a dark, large beast [I believe I called it a devil] in front of me.

"Ready to fight?"

With its words, we were transported elsewhere. To cut it short, I fought him several times in several locations, with over-sized weapons that went from sporks to kotos to chop sticks, I was exhausted when I had my chance to kill him, I don't think I managed to kill him and awoke at 3 to find myself having been killed or warped away from a potential dream death.

It's Ken-ken's B-day today, same day as Buddha, funny how I know this and a lot of my Buddhist friends don't [know it's Buddha's b-day too].

Lots of driving-related stuff occurring lately I feel.

----------


## mark

He he nice recall there LB, whats a koto lol?

I love the quote about your laptop being your baby  ::lol::  I know the feeling! I think the same about my PC lol 

How mad is the part were maro-chan falls out the closed window! thats mad! still funny though how she turned out to be just sleeping lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*April 9th 2008*





> He he nice recall there LB, whats a koto lol?







> I love the quote about your laptop being your baby  I know the feeling! I think the same about my PC lol 
> 
> How mad is the part were maro-chan falls out the closed window! thats mad! still funny though how she turned out to be just sleeping lol



Haha, I need this laptop for so much work and social life it's not funny. Especially when I have to leave town [often]. 

I was worried for a bit that she died, but I had a snippet of lucidity and remembered she couldn't.

Sleep was okay, dream was wild, only remember a few bits but it was long and full of relationship meanings. Funnily enough, I spent the rest of the day in a malaise over things I cannot name [for I do not know what they are in specific].

No HI Remembered.

The Random Day-
Nothing more than a day in a town in Palm Beach. A rich boy trying to hold onto a woman in a tight, sky blue tube-topish dress.  There's these motions I notice, things slow down and you see this wispy blur around their hands. I look closer, an objective person split by time [another one of these separate planes of existence things] to notice their thumbs clasped together, a symbol of how close they were trying to be together.

Then another girl is in the other's place. She has long pink and yellow nails, brown hair in a fancy up-do. She's to his left, the other girl seen earlier was on his right. A similar thing happens to the two of them, but instead of clasping them together, she's raking her nail into his flesh. A message; she wants to split them apart.

I fell through a ceiling in a blue building, I had entered this plane. Though I had entered, I wasn't so surprised. Shockingly enough, I was more surprised I fell through the ceiling. And this is where I forget what happens, but I know I went outside, I ran into so people, and some other stuff [which I can't recall even if a miracle was to occur.]

----------


## Jdeadevil

Other than the almost vampire with long nails, that sounded like a well ace dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*April 10th 2008*

Cruddy sleep, five hours [barely], and it wasn't enough to have a good dream, just as the dream was getting good, my alarm woke me up. Expect tomorrow's entry to be as bad, if not, worse.





> Other than the almost vampire with long nails, that sounded like a well ace dream.



 Haha, she was creepy. What's a well ace dream? [I don't know what it means, or at least, in my sleep-lacking drubbed mind I don't know it.]

Villa-
It started with me sitting on my bed, working. My dad was helping me with my technical-technology issue. He took out my useless spare keyboard, took my old computer and monitor, then my TV and laptop. Well, as one might expect, when I realized all this was gone -I was left with an empty entrainment system and an almost clean computer desk- I was in mild shock. What?!? Only mild?!? Well, the dream me is serene at the weirdest times.

Just when I do begin to warm up to it, mainly because I needed my laptop for work, my Kuya's friend comes in saying he brought a friend over. I immediately cheered, until I saw how shy this guy was. He had to be at least 19, long (for a guy) brown hair, all tense from his nervousness. 

Well, we ended up going outside together and kind of traveling around a town surrounded by a forest. [I miss that dreamsign exactly because I love forests too much.] Anyways, we traveled around, looking for a place to get to know each other better, he was slowly warming up to me. 

While he rode around, sometimes of horseback, other times on motorcycle, I watched from above, as if staring into an all-seeing basin of water. 

He found a Villa and took me with him. It was large enough to house a village, and he knew the owners, some rich old lady who appeared to know him well. I felt awkward going to some random person's house, and now it was my turn to be self-conscious. I found this bandage on my right foot, it was stained. Not in blood, but a dark puddle near the sole. Ink? Dirt? I didn't know but it slipped off and I didn't know what I did next, but I woke up soon after.

I'm kind of worried of what it may mean....

----------


## Jdeadevil

"Well ace" means "Good", lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*April 11th, 2008*





> "Well ace" means "Good", lol




Haha, I'm a silly goose, well, I shall remember that from now on  :smiley: 

Um, I was tired, and had a dream. Something with gambling, Ken-ken, Maro-chan, and other stuff, but all was lost to the alarm and my sleep-deprived mind [3 hours]. 

Maro-chan reported having a cool Yunho dream with me in it. She said for some reason I left in the middle of the dream, I wonder if it was a coincidence, since the mind and auras and such are all things lopped into "pseudo-science" and such. I'll never know because I had no real recall "last night." [More like this pre-dusklife.]

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*April 12th, 2008*


Nine hours of sleep was hardly enough to make me normal again, but I guess three dreams can help cheer me up from that little complaint.

Games-
[Influenced entirely from me stealing Ken-ken's bed and laying in it as he played on his computer.] 

Game Start.

The plains in the midst of a valley, the epitome of paradox. Cloudy skies, an urge to move on. There's nothing here worth staying for. Not for the scenery, and certainly not for the weather. 

I move on, and there's a building that comes within sight. The type of building you'd expect a Buddhist monk who watched over a temple to live in. 

Discoveries: I am of the Light, others are of the Dark. What told me this? No monk in sight, no ally that popped up anywhere, intuition I must assume. 

If there are no allies per say, what every could have existed there? The Dark in a humane form. Pink tinged bodies that lacked the fine lined details of normal flesh, perfectly smooth with no prints and an ethereal red glow, they were anything but friendly. The Light fed the Dark at night, and the Dark fed the Light during the day. Our very existence was another paradox.

To be vessels of Light, to be a fuel to the Dark when weak, to be a mirror of each other, what did they want from me? 

I do not know, but I do care. I try to defend myself, a mere defensive arm in their direction and it began oozing slightly pink goo. Though their desires were to consume my body and soul, the wiser, and less oozed of the two, realized my potenrtial.

"Would you like to join us?" The sun had long since left, they supposed I would grant them their wish.

Not I, not ever. I ran, and their pain grew worse as I went on.

These dream show a lot of things. Emotions, possibly some that would only exist in the pathos of my subconscious; the incubations; and my current aimless state, it's there, just waiting for me to decide which path to follow.

_Too lazy to post the rest, it's too late and more or less took me the whole day to get this much up. I have it on a set of post-it notes so it will be posted eventually._

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Eww...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Ugh...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

So I had a dream, and I do exist still.... But I'm not going to post it. People won't remember me, and plus, this dream has the length of a textbook  :tongue2:

----------


## Keitorin

You should go ahead and post. =) Seems Cusp remembered you - I'm sure some still remember you, and besides, you can get to know _more_ people.

[/end random comment]  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*July 11th 2009*

5:10 PM to 6:40 PM;  12:30 AM  to 11:13 = 12 hours and 43
minutes

It actually was hard being motivated to do anything knowing I had inconsiderately done something mean to someone.... I ended up sleeping lots once the lightning storm passed.... I slept in my closet this time (I didn't trust being under my bed this time). Oh, I woke up with three blind mice in my head... it's rather creepy.

Roads 
Just driving, endlessly. Construction on contorted highways, crazy leaps and bounds from the car going over hills.

_Please... so long as there are no crazy loops or impossibly long chops of nonexistent road, I can continue on with this not being a dream._

I'm not certain now as to why I didn't want to be lucid, but the dream conceded to my wishes, and the rest of the highway was no more chaotic than those that preceded it. I actually sighed, relieved, when the roads stayed this way. First stage is always denial.

There were dreams before this but... I guess they weren't important enough to recall. I really don't get why I didn't want to be lucid, but I think my maudlin mood transcended simple dreaming 'norms' I suppose..

Control The World- 
Gothic urban buildings. This is paradise... but, I should try to find iadr or someone in the Giza, since I remembered. Someone was about to talk to me, I think he wanted to stop me at the time, after all, I'm normally so placid and social with my DCs, but not today. His face blurred with the world, I know I wouldn't have that much time if I didn't stabilize this more, teleporting before your dream is even fully anchored is normally a novice mistake, but I didn't mind.

I decide to summon up for things I found on a silly little goals list I made when I joined DV so long ago, clarity and lucidity pills. I shout for them
and end up still in the dream, catapulted into the sands right as they're forming from the purple-green flashes that come from HI or chemical reactions in the eye.

It hurts, which is always a good sign. I noticed I was in a black trench coat... instead of boots. I shrug it off, trench coats were always cooler anyways. I see a gypsy taxi near the base of the pyramids and go to it, hoping for it to be _anyone_ but it's a freaking seeq. WTF. I poke... well more of jab him, in annoyance. He huffs at me. I decide I'm not going to find any real people tonight if the first thing I found was a fictional race in Final Fantasy games. Sorry iadr, I don't go to the top to see if you're there >.> I just end the dream.

I've learned that clothes for me, if not something I was wearing IRL that day or chosen while lucid... it reflects me... my mood and everything. I haven't worn boots in my dreams in forever, trench coats too, and never worn either IRL.

Movie Time to Cars 
I didn't really want to do much in terms of power. So those with me drag me off to a movie, wanted to cheer me up, and it worked. As we left the nonsensical movie, I noticed a car and a huge, sheet-less bed. We push it out of the movie theater, which for conveniences sake turns out to be the outside of my step-grandfather's home when we leave. That pleases me, because I can install an engine into this bed on wheels and make it a car. My step-dad is there and is stoked over the bed-car, so much so that he forgets his car is rolling away, and I wonder how far it'll go before crashing. Ooops, thought too soon. It bumped into a tree.

I drive the bed there, and I'm so happy it's an eco-friendly mobile bed, runs off CO2, breaking it off into C and O2 for energy. I don't bother with helping him with his car, because I become lost in thoughts over something....

Now we're on the road again, in a Pacifica-G5 mix, I'm going through the trunk to the back seat, not understanding why I don't go through the glass too, but don't bother as I rummage for some Izze soda. I open it up and feel sort of bored with the whole thing. I take control of the wheel and pull us over, which upsets my mom and step dad. I look over the highway's overpass, wondering what it'd be like to fall from this height, hitting who knows how many other overpasses in the process. Morbid yes, but I woke up from it.


Awww fine, I can't shun the nice people I do know  :smiley:  give me a few minutes to switch to my laptop (you'll know because they'll be about 3 lucid dreams up from the 11th and one of those icky "edited blah blah" on this post).

[random comment] And I wub your avatar <3 

_But_ normally, if do revive this DJ, it's not my priority one, and normally maybe an update every few days or once a week....

----------


## The Cusp

Hey! I came in here looking for zombies, where are they?

And what's with the edited dreams?  Ugh and Eww?  lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Hahaha, for you, zombies, but they're not so rotten... These are the least zombie zombie's I've ever met.


"You're going to the Philippines."

"What?" This is random... why am I going now? 

I try to convince my parents that this is ridic. but they don't care, so who knows how long later I find myself shopping with my cousins in a strange market floor of the SM mall. 

I'm bored, the sort of bored that gets people killed. So, my parents call me back to America, forgetting to mention that I need to see a new dentist.... Shucks.

This dentist is a mean witchman. He decides that a handful of my teeth need to be pulled and just yanks them out.... I don't like the feeling, but don't really care, all I know is he better be paying for the venires or I'm calling up a lawyer. 

As I leavem something triggers in my head. Maybe it was the (mysteriously) regenerating teeth, or the really pointless "trip to the Philippines", but it wakes me up enough to see that this is a dream.

_Hmmm what to do? There was that one last task I have.... What was it?		_

I'm really struggling to recall it....

_Ah! Auras!_ And then I remember something very random. _Walms has a ____ fetish._ So yes, it's Walms fault I could not focus on auras.

I tried to make auras... but there's no one here to do that too. The scene shifts, I'm getting out of a car in a parking lot. There's white tribal/alchemic symbols around the balanced triangle tangent to its circle. Honestly, I just want some freaking Chinese Food, please do not disturb.

And Waggoner's book backstacks me again--personally I'll dabble in deeper insight after I get my tasks done--a stampede of zombies are hurtling my way. This is very odd to see, for one, most of them are still 100% not rotting and all of them are in the right lane... which, they're not driving, so why are they not taking up both lanes?

I can't ponder for too long, a Prince of Persia inspired guy swings in and pins me to my car, forcing me to run off with him to the circle. He slams his right hand down on it.

Alchemic transportation activate. We're tossed into the room I was in before, a private, large room with old style print and such.

But we are not alone. Never alone. Somehow the Prince-figure is calm.... I am slightly disturbed. I mean it's a ZOMBIEEEEEEE! How can you not be scared?

A zombie, a crow lord, and a vampire-zombie-angel king??? Agh, it makes me feel anemic. Prince-figure goes off to talk to the zombie and crow lord--which is really a stout, creepy looking androgynous person--but before he does, he 'reminds' me, "don't forget to feed them."

O_O I am not being eaten by a zombie, no matter how un-zombie like they were. Actually, this is the first time I've seen a zombie and not either ran like hell or find a weapon to kill it with {I really have an issue with zombies}. I guess while I was lost in thought, I got taken advantage of O.O;  I notice I'm laying on the bar and the king guy is leaning over me. I'm too shocked to really process what's going on... and then I notice how light and dizzy I'm starting to feel. Wait. Is _he_ drinking my blood!

"Okay, stop it now, she definitely cannot handle that much more, let alone feed anyone else so stop." It was Prince-figure's voice, I think I see the two he was talking to pout and stop trying to approach us. The King backs away and I groggily get up. I'm too light and naeuous to be angry right now.

_This is all walms' fault.... And maybe sean's. Stupid chat.... What was I going to do again? Argh... all I recall are the list fetished they names....

_So... with me not recalling my task, I just give up and try to feel like my blood pressure isn't so low. That's when I notice everyone's sitting on the floor, and I'm not sure if I trip or pounce or both, but I end up pinning the king onto the ground >.>

It's then I notice his gray wings, and he tucks them away as he sits back up. Agh, why do all the guys have nice clothes D:

The zombie girl, who turns into Maro-chan, leaves through the front door, not bothered by the holy shields. 

"They have permission," the Prince-figure answers my silent questions. "The other zombies won't enter."

I'm fascinated by this and approach the door to peer outside. Will (Smith) is a zombie... interesting. I can't remember his last name, but while I try to recall it, he gets closer to a female zombie near the rail and starts randomly humping her O_O

That astonishes me, so I fall back and Maro-chan comes back inside, unfazed. This insults me to the point of walking between the bookshelves (which were not there before) to the white alchemic/tribal form on the wall. 

Except... I don't know how that'd solve anything, I'd just be back out to where the zombie stampede is... and I really can't stand zombies. So I let everyone in there coerce me into staying and suddenly wake up.

When I wake up, I check my teeth anyways, just to assure myself I've woken up. And this is why my family worries for me... my air-head moments. 

I wonder if I should have paid the Prince-figure more mind, he was very attentive after all >.>

----------


## Hukif

I think my family thinks I'm crazy from all the laughter, all your fault!

----------


## The Cusp

Lol, zombies in the right hand lane only...  Did they stop for traffic lights too?  Of course you're going to have issues with zombies, they _do_ want to eat you after all.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

LMAO I was going to wait and check that out but then I got pinned. Lol, zombies are smurt, they know how to make a turn-right signal in herds lol. And true that, they _are_ zombies.

----------

